# IVF/ICSI at RVH??? Cycle buddy OCT/NOV xx



## GemmaG

Hi girls

I'm currently on my BCP waiting to start ICSI at the RVH Belfast. I have my screening appointment tomorrow and hopefully starting in October :) was wondering if there are any other ladies on here that will be going through treatment around OCT/ NOV time?? Would be nice to have someone that I can share with x


----------



## tcmc

Hi Gemma, looks like we got our golden ticket at the same time and will be on the same kinda schedule. i had my screening appointment on 17/9 and will be startin BCP on 26/9 when AF arrives:happydance:

from what i can tell that means i should start down regging in oct and EC/ET in november. i am also at the RFC belfast. have you been given your protocol and schedule yet?


----------



## threebirds

Hi girls, just want to wish you the best of luck with your cycles 

I'm on waiting list for RFC Belfast. Are you on NHS or self-funded treatment? And how long was waiting time. I rang today and was told that waiting time at the moment is 9mths for self-funded and 12 mnths for NHS funded. I have a private ICSI cycle with Origin during the summer but sadly that didn't work. I think we should get to the top of the NHS list at the Royal around May time so we are going to go for one more private cycle before that. Just working out where - Origin, RFC Belfast or GCRM (Glasgow) -- time is not on our side as I am 39 and have low ovarian reserve.
Who is your consultant at Royal? And do you know your protocols yet?
I'll be cheering you on. :thumbup::thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tcmc

threebirds said:


> Hi girls, just want to wish you the best of luck with your cycles
> 
> I'm on waiting list for RFC Belfast. Are you on NHS or self-funded treatment? And how long was waiting time. I rang today and was told that waiting time at the moment is 9mths for self-funded and 12 mnths for NHS funded. I have a private ICSI cycle with Origin during the summer but sadly that didn't work. I think we should get to the top of the NHS list at the Royal around May time so we are going to go for one more private cycle before that. Just working out where - Origin, RFC Belfast or GCRM (Glasgow) -- time is not on our side as I am 39 and have low ovarian reserve.
> Who is your consultant at Royal? And do you know your protocols yet?
> I'll be cheering you on. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

hi threebirds, im so sorry to hear that your first try did not work :hugs: my husbadna nd I were put on the waiting list with RFC in Dec '11 both their NHS and self funded lists. we were offered the self funded option at the end of July but had to turn it down as we will need icsi and could not afford to fund it ourselves. we had been told in Dec that the NHS list had a wait of 10months which has turned out to be pretty accurate as we recieved the letter for NHS funded treatment on the 12th september. 

i had my blood screening done on the 17th and will be starting BCP in the next few days when AF arrives then see the consultant for injection training and treatment schedule. we will be doing long protocol which apparently is standard for RFC.
sorry rambled on a bit there but hopefully it helps in some way :hugs:


----------



## doodle123

Hi girls. Im in the same boat- got my letter last week and had my screening appointment this week. Due to collect my pill from GP within the next few days!! Hopefully be starting treatment over the next few months:) Its amazing how excited i got about getting some blood taken, even though i have had loads of tests before!! Any schedules yet?


----------



## tcmc

doodle i was exactly the same and never thought i'd see the day where i would be excited about giving myself injections everyday lol

i was told to send the form back with the exact date i start the BCP (which will be tomorrow or friday) depending on when AF arrives, then they will send me an appointment to go in for injection training. from what i can tell that should put me on track for an EC date of around the second week of November. FXd:happydance:


----------



## threebirds

Tcmc Thats all really helpful, thank you.

Hi Doodle, just wondering what your waiting time was. (Im trying to see if i should fit in another private round while waiting).

All the very best with your cycles ladies :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tcmc

well ladies AF arrived yesterday so started BCP:thumbup: can't believe how excited i got :haha: its finally the start after 5 long years of hoping and praying Fx'd this is the 1 for all of us :hugs:


----------



## doodle123

TCMC yay for af and BCP!;) I would say that this is the first month in about 3 and a half years that i will be glad to see the oul witch!!!:)Im due to start mine on Saturday all going well!! i Cant wait!! Have you got your schedule yet? You seem to be about a week ahead of me!:) You on any supplements? I was thinking of trying that maya massage as well. Partly to relax and partly to have my 2ww potentially filled with stuff to do!!!!:)

Hi threebirds- im on a private round so im not sure what the wait time is for the NHS goes at the minute- i heard it had gotten a good bit quicker though recently.


----------



## tcmc

i haven't gotten my schedule yet waiting very impatiently on the appointment to go in for my schedule and injection training. :coffee: i honestly am really crap at waiting anyway so this is absolutely killing me!!:wacko:


----------



## GemmaG

Hi girls

So sorry haven't been on in a while lots going on!!! How exciting it's lovely to have someone to share this with! So surprised I recieved my schedule today 16 days after screening appointment :) can't believe it.. Appointment to pick up meds and to see nurse on the 19th then Start on the 20th October :happydance:

How are u all getting on xxx


----------



## GemmaG

threebirds said:


> Hi girls, just want to wish you the best of luck with your cycles
> 
> I'm on waiting list for RFC Belfast. Are you on NHS or self-funded treatment? And how long was waiting time. I rang today and was told that waiting time at the moment is 9mths for self-funded and 12 mnths for NHS funded. I have a private ICSI cycle with Origin during the summer but sadly that didn't work. I think we should get to the top of the NHS list at the Royal around May time so we are going to go for one more private cycle before that. Just working out where - Origin, RFC Belfast or GCRM (Glasgow) -- time is not on our side as I am 39 and have low ovarian reserve.
> Who is your consultant at Royal? And do you know your protocols yet?
> I'll be cheering you on. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Hi threebirds

I too was put on the NHS and private list Dec 11 and got my letter for private in June and letter for NHS at start of September! Just got my schedule today 16 days after screening appointment I'm so excited and anxious also :) when did you go on the list for NHS I think it's currently 9mths waiting and I have heard of other girls getting their offer after 6-7mnths hopefully you will get word soon :hugs: I'm currently under DR Williamson but was seen by DR Joy last appointment they are both lovely 

I'm considering GCRM for any subsequent cycles if this fails or hopefully for future babies :) I really think with their satellite clinics in NI and the amazing reviews I have read about them I won't even consider anywhere else as I want to egg share either way after this cycle and I believe they have the best individual treatment plans in the UK x


----------



## tcmc

GemmaG said:


> Hi girls
> 
> So sorry haven't been on in a while lots going on!!! How exciting it's lovely to have someone to share this with! So surprised I recieved my schedule today 16 days after screening appointment :) can't believe it.. Appointment to pick up meds and to see nurse on the 19th then Start on the 20th October :happydance:
> 
> How are u all getting on xxx

YAY!! congrats on getting your schedule:happydance: how long have you been taking the BCP? i had my screening appointment on 17/9 and started BCP on 26/9 when AF arrived. still waiting very impatiently on my schedule and next appointment. all my dates appointment wise have been the same as yours so hopefully il get mine soon too :hugs:


----------



## GemmaG

Hey u :)

I really can't believe it!! I had ordered my BCP as soon as my letter came and my AF started the day before my screening appointment so nurse told me to start the pill straight away so only on the BCP 16days! I really wasn't expecting to hear anything for at least another 3 weeks minimum! Oh I really hope u get urs soon so we can compare notes :hugs: x


----------



## tcmc

GemmaG said:
 

> Hey u :)
> 
> I really can't believe it!! I had ordered my BCP as soon as my letter came and my AF started the day before my screening appointment so nurse told me to start the pill straight away so only on the BCP 16days! I really wasn't expecting to hear anything for at least another 3 weeks minimum! Oh I really hope u get urs soon so we can compare notes :hugs: x

ME TOO!! its hard to believe its finally here isnt it! :happydance: i have been stalking the post man every day :haha: my AF came the week after my screening appointment so i have only been on it 8 days but more impatient then ever just to have some solid dates set that i can see on paper. hopefully we will continue on the same schedule and both have our BFPs for christmas:hugs::hugs:


----------



## GemmaG

Oh I really really hope so!!!!!!! Aw wish they would hurry up....hope your schedule comes next week or the week after so we can do this together :hugs: x


----------



## holdontohope

May I join in? :hugs:

I am 23 years old, single with endometriosis. 

I am doing long protocol IVF due to endo and using a sperm donor. I haven't had a period since July.. But RE didn't want to force one with provera. 

So I am starting BCP 10/13/12

Lupron injections will start 11/13/12 then adding in Gonal-F 

My egg retreival will be around 12/9/12 and a 5 day transfer :thumbup:

What does everyone else cycles look like meds/length wise? 

Doctor would like to get 25-30 eggs :wacko: he isn't too concerned about OHSS.. But I am!!


----------



## threebirds

GemmaG said:


> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, just want to wish you the best of luck with your cycles
> 
> I'm on waiting list for RFC Belfast. Are you on NHS or self-funded treatment? And how long was waiting time. I rang today and was told that waiting time at the moment is 9mths for self-funded and 12 mnths for NHS funded. I have a private ICSI cycle with Origin during the summer but sadly that didn't work. I think we should get to the top of the NHS list at the Royal around May time so we are going to go for one more private cycle before that. Just working out where - Origin, RFC Belfast or GCRM (Glasgow) -- time is not on our side as I am 39 and have low ovarian reserve.
> Who is your consultant at Royal? And do you know your protocols yet?
> I'll be cheering you on. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Hi threebirds
> 
> I too was put on the NHS and private list Dec 11 and got my letter for private in June and letter for NHS at start of September! Just got my schedule today 16 days after screening appointment I'm so excited and anxious also :) when did you go on the list for NHS I think it's currently 9mths waiting and I have heard of other girls getting their offer after 6-7mnths hopefully you will get word soon :hugs: I'm currently under DR Williamson but was seen by DR Joy last appointment they are both lovely
> 
> I'm considering GCRM for any subsequent cycles if this fails or hopefully for future babies :) I really think with their satellite clinics in NI and the amazing reviews I have read about them I won't even consider anywhere else as I want to egg share either way after this cycle and I believe they have the best individual treatment plans in the UK xClick to expand...

Im so excited following you all
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

The RVH protocol is so different to the short protocol I had with Origin so I feel like a newbie 

We were thinking of a private cycle at GCRM before Christmas while waiting for our RVH NHS treatment but then we got our letter for the RVH private list on Fri! This was much sooner than we expected! So hoping that means our NHS cycle will also come around sooner, in which case we should save our GCRM go for after the NHS cycle (we are just going to defer the RVH self-funder offer as I think we prefer the GCRM option & can only afford to pay for 1 more).
We went on waiting list for RVH NHS & self funded at the very end of May - so a little over 4 months later we got RVH self funded letter offer!! What do you all think - on this basis should we expect our NHS offer sooner than we had anticipated?? 

Oh and we're with Dr Agabje (who also does the belfast GCRM sattellite service along with some of the other Royal consultants).

Thanks ladies xxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tcmc

really fed up not knowing anything:cry: still waiting on my letter for my schedule and when to go in for injection training.

i just want some information and dates to look to, i'm very tempted to phone them tomorrow and ask if they have sent my next appointment out yet. im so afraid they're gonna forget about me or somethin:cry:


----------



## tcmc

i phoned RFC today and asked if my next appointment had been sent out, (im not very good at waiting) lol but the girl was really lovely and told me my appointment letter was sent out this morning and my pre-treatment appointment and injection training is on 25th October :happydance::happydance: FINALLY!! a date to look to :haha:


----------



## wifeyw

Hi Girls, I just noticed this thread and I just got my offer letter on saturday for treatment can not believe it we only went on the waiting list on the 2nd march got the letter 6th oct. We weren't expecting it until Dec at least so very shocked. 

I haven't had my screening appointment but the letter says to phone on thursday or friday, i hate waiting also but i will be phoning them tomarrow. Can anyone tell me what to expect because i hate not knowin. AF came on Saturday along with the letter and me having PCOS it never comes on time usually between every 37 - 75 days so crappy. So looks like i will be abit after you girlies. what happens in the screening app and how long will it be usually before you start? im glad you girls are ahead then i can ask you lot questions on this lol.

Has anyone thought about accupunture along with treatment? i was considering it as i thought it can't hurt and heart it helps the bloody flow etc i hate the thought of the tiny needles though, i think if i done it once id get used to it. Is anyone taking any supliments etc? 

Hope you's don't mind me just jumpin in so excited we are around the same timelines.

Baby dust xx


----------



## wifeyw

tcmc - your abit like me with the waiting thing lol woohoo wish i was as far along as you, even thought we weren't expecting our letter yet you just want to get on with it don't you. Don't think i can do the injections myself DH gonna have to do it for me for a while lol until i get used to it. xx


----------



## threebirds

Hi wifey

Thats great news you got your letter & werent waiting too long 
 Is that the NHS or self-funded list?

I've been going for fertility accupuncture to a lovely lady in Holywood, Liz Duggan.
I went during my ICSI cycle in the summer (unfortunately that cycle didnt work), i find i really enjoy the accupuncture.

Good luck x


----------



## tcmc

wifeyw said:


> tcmc - your abit like me with the waiting thing lol woohoo wish i was as far along as you, even thought we weren't expecting our letter yet you just want to get on with it don't you. Don't think i can do the injections myself DH gonna have to do it for me for a while lol until i get used to it. xx

hi wifey welcome:flower:

i have been on the waiting list from Dec '11 and got my offer on 12th Sept. i got my screening appointment on the 17th Sept and was told to start taking BCP on the first day of next AF which was 26th Sept, so i am on day 14 of pills at the min. now i am just waiting again until my pre-treatment appointment which is on 25th Oct, by that time i will be 30 days on BCP.

i believe at the pre-treatment appointment they give injection training and meds. so that should put me on track for EC around the end of Nov:happydance:
oh i really hope it passes by quickly :happydance:


----------



## tcmc

well i finally got my treatment schedule :happydance: i will be starting dwn regging with suprecur on 26th Oct stimmin with gonal-f from 9th Nov and ET around 23rd Nov :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wifeyw

three birds - thank u it's the NHS list. As for the accupunture, where do they put the needles if its for i've heard in your hands and face and feet? maybe thats wrong i don't know but always wanted to know, i've been looking up some on Lisburn road that specialize in fertility issues etc. i know most them would do but i heard there was good and it's handy not to far away. i haven't had a chance to go through your journal but i will have a little read whenever i get a free minute. bit mad as DH has been in and out of hospitals so tiring. keep me posted on your progress xx

tctm - Thanks it helps alot. I phoned up about the screening appointments and was a nightmare to get through to them but its finally booked for the 23rd october. What do they do just bloods weight etc? The girl said they'd send the letter with info on she didn't seem to know much. I'm kinda worried because AF never is regular i could be waiting months for it to start for me to take BCP. When i last was speaking with DR Traub he said when they send you letters out to write down your cycles or whatever just write irregular cycles and they will just bring you in and that's all he said so i don't know until i go ask when i'm there i guess. that's brill news you got your scheduel its offically down on paper keep us posted on any side effects of nasals etc. fingers crossed for you. xx

Just another questions ( i know i'm full of them so don't mind me , its the monica out of friends coming out in me lol ) Should i be on a certain diet i am trying to eat healthy etc anyway and keep fit but i've read about cutting out caffeine etc has anyone been doin that? xx


----------



## tazoo

GemmaG I wish you all the best for your upcoming journey, I am impatiently waiting for AF due tomorrow hopefully to start to try for No 2.


----------



## tcmc

wifeyw said:


> three birds - thank u it's the NHS list. As for the accupunture, where do they put the needles if its for i've heard in your hands and face and feet? maybe thats wrong i don't know but always wanted to know, i've been looking up some on Lisburn road that specialize in fertility issues etc. i know most them would do but i heard there was good and it's handy not to far away. i haven't had a chance to go through your journal but i will have a little read whenever i get a free minute. bit mad as DH has been in and out of hospitals so tiring. keep me posted on your progress xx
> 
> tctm - Thanks it helps alot. I phoned up about the screening appointments and was a nightmare to get through to them but its finally booked for the 23rd october. What do they do just bloods weight etc? The girl said they'd send the letter with info on she didn't seem to know much. I'm kinda worried because AF never is regular i could be waiting months for it to start for me to take BCP. When i last was speaking with DR Traub he said when they send you letters out to write down your cycles or whatever just write irregular cycles and they will just bring you in and that's all he said so i don't know until i go ask when i'm there i guess. that's brill news you got your scheduel its offically down on paper keep us posted on any side effects of nasals etc. fingers crossed for you. xx
> 
> Just another questions ( i know i'm full of them so don't mind me , its the monica out of friends coming out in me lol ) Should i be on a certain diet i am trying to eat healthy etc anyway and keep fit but i've read about cutting out caffeine etc has anyone been doin that? xx

im not sure about what happens when ur cycle is irregular as mine are like clock work every 28 day. at the screening appointment both u and DH have to attend to have bloods done, i thought they would weigh me but thankfully they didnt just bloods it was a very quick appointment, they told me just to start taking BCP on first day of next period and send the wee form back in to them with the date on. we didnt even get to see the doctor just the nurse who took the bloods but i would say to her about ur cycles and ask what will happen in that case. i find they are all very pleasant and helpful there.

i haven't been doing too well on the healthy eating front but i have cut out caffeine almost completely, which was hard i actually felt like i was going through withdrawal as i took quite alot of red bull everyday. but dont take any now. i also stopped smoking:hugs:


----------



## wifeyw

tcmc - yeah when i was with Dr Traub he said something about saying to her about irregular cycles cos i'd hate to have to wait 75 days it would drive me insane lol. Well done on not taking the red bull that would be so hard i work with a girl who lives on that stuff and she just can't go without it. My downfall is tea i would drink about 10 a day, what i said to my DH its like a hug in a mug lol i'm tryin to cut down but times i can do without but times i can't does decafe taste any different i've never tasted it.. must give a whirl tho. It's so hard tryin to stay on track eatting well etc.. i can't wait to get back to the gym i feel so bad not been in a while because DH been in hospital and my mum and my dad the week before along with work it's been crazy. have you got a journal ? xx


----------



## tcmc

morning girls,
hope you are all well? 

wifey- i have been thinking about starting a journal, but wanted to wait until treatment starts properly as atm i am still just on BCP and waiting patiently for my pre-treatment appointment next week. how are things with you? sorry to hear your DH was in hospital and your parents its always one thing after another isnt it :hugs:

Gemma- cant wait to hear how your appointment goes today, i bet ur excited things are finally happening. you will have to fill me in on everything that happens so i know what im in for next week:happydance: good luck :hugs:

threebirds- how are things with u?

AFM- have had a horrible week, feels like all me and DH have done is cry:cry: last Thursday nite we let our little puppy out the back for 10mins as we always do but when we went to bring him back in couldnt find him, somehow he had managed to get through th fence and heartbreakingly fell into the pond and died. i found him it was one of the most if not THE most horrible experience of my life DH tried to revive him but it was too late. we both just fell to pieces feels like my heart is broken he was such a cute lively wee furball:cry: thankfully we are moving house so that has helped keep our minds occupied and will get us away from the constant horrible reminders.
we are looking forward to our pre-treatment appointment next week and cant wait to finally get the ball rolling.

GL to everyone and i hope u are all keeping well :hugs:


----------



## GemmaG

Hi girlies

Lovely to see more lovely girls :) its great!!

tmcm yay for you!!!!!! your only a few days behind me I start down regging on Sunday. :happydance: Whats everyones schedules?? tmcm Im soo sorry about your little pup thats heartbreaking :(

My PTA isnt until tomorrow morning pick up my drugs at 10:15 and then appointment is at 10:50 

My treatment schedule is ..

21st - 02/11/12 4mcg Suprecur
03/11/12 Gonal F and Suprecur
Tracking scan 08/11/12 and then we'll see :)
Crinone Gel from the 16/11/12
Test Date 01/12/12


----------



## GemmaG

wifeyw said:


> Hi Girls, I just noticed this thread and I just got my offer letter on saturday for treatment can not believe it we only went on the waiting list on the 2nd march got the letter 6th oct. We weren't expecting it until Dec at least so very shocked.
> 
> I haven't had my screening appointment but the letter says to phone on thursday or friday, i hate waiting also but i will be phoning them tomarrow. Can anyone tell me what to expect because i hate not knowin. AF came on Saturday along with the letter and me having PCOS it never comes on time usually between every 37 - 75 days so crappy. So looks like i will be abit after you girlies. what happens in the screening app and how long will it be usually before you start? im glad you girls are ahead then i can ask you lot questions on this lol.
> 
> Has anyone thought about accupunture along with treatment? i was considering it as i thought it can't hurt and heart it helps the bloody flow etc i hate the thought of the tiny needles though, i think if i done it once id get used to it. Is anyone taking any supliments etc?
> 
> Hope you's don't mind me just jumpin in so excited we are around the same timelines.
> 
> Baby dust xx

Hi wifeyw Welcome :flower:

My screening appointment was pretty much bloods and nothing else was really quick!! Luckily my period started the day before so I only had to wait 16days for my treatment schedule.

Im considering acupunture but need more info and find a good place....Im only taking royal jelly co.enzyme and folic acid xxx


----------



## tcmc

GemmaG said:


> Hi girlies
> 
> Lovely to see more lovely girls :) its great!!
> 
> tmcm yay for you!!!!!! your only a few days behind me I start down regging on Sunday. :happydance: Whats everyones schedules?? tmcm Im soo sorry about your little pup thats heartbreaking :(
> 
> My PTA isnt until tomorrow morning pick up my drugs at 10:15 and then appointment is at 10:50
> 
> My treatment schedule is ..
> 
> 21st - 02/11/12 4mcg Suprecur
> 03/11/12 Gonal F and Suprecur
> Tracking scan 08/11/12 and then we'll see :)
> Crinone Gel from the 16/11/12
> Test Date 01/12/12

my test date is the 7/12/12:happydance: Gemma your test date is the same date as my sons birthday, i hope its lucky for u:happydance:


----------



## tcmc

Gemma- GL today with your PTA hope it all goes well:hugs: can't wait to hear all about it, and see what im in for next week:happydance::hugs:


----------



## tcmc

Gemma- how'd ur appointment go??


----------



## threebirds

Hey everyone

Good luck to y'all starting now or very soon. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

We've decided to not go for a private round in Glasgow but to wait for our NHS treatment at RFC. We're hoping we'll get our letter for that before xmas & treatment in Feb. we'll save our £ for one more private cycle if we need it.

In the meantime we're going for traditional chinese medicine (acupuncture & herbs), to see if that helps us. It's good to be doing something while waiting for NHS.

Is the Belfast NHS cut off for BMI still 35? I know it is to come down to 30 sometime soon, but not sure when... (Im hovering around 30 so keen to get it down a bit).

Thanks :hugs:

:dust:

X


----------



## GemmaG

Hi girlies

Well im on my way.......... just finished taking my second spray of the day :thumbup:

Appointment was really good arrived at the pharmacy and picked up all my medication and then over to the RFC for my appointment with the nurse. She was brilliant really informative just talked me through the treatment and demonstrated how to use everything. 

Realization kicked in yesterday had a bit of an emotional day and to top it off the sprays are making me feel slightly nauseous and dizzy first one nothing second one not so great. Kind of concerned im feeling this on my first day hope i don't get anymore side effects!

How are you all???

G x


----------



## tcmc

YAY!! ur started :happydance: not so good about the side effects but maybe once ur body starts to get used to it they will ease off. Fx'd how many sprays do u take each day then?

glad the appointment went well, how long did it take for the appointment? ohh i cant wait for Thursday now til my appointment :hugs:


----------



## tcmc

threebirds- fingers crossed u wont have too long a wait for ur letter to come :hugs:

Gemma- how r u getting on with the sprays? have u had any more side effects?:hugs:

AFM- getting excited about my PTA on thursday :happydance: only 3 more sleeps :happydance:


----------



## GemmaG

Hi girls

Sorry I havent been on in a while so much going on...... and on top of that the hubby has put my iphone in the washing machine :( tried to dry it out over the last week but nothing!! So I'm only getting on the computer on my days off used to have bnb at my finger tips!! :growlmad:

So I am on day 4 of my sprays and just took my last pill this evening thankfully no longer feel nauseous but my sleep has really suffered all i have heard over the last 2 days is @Oh Gemma you look like s**t" lol so not good in that way but hopefully it all starts to work itself out over the next few days!! And I have to admit......I really do look awfull as if I havent slept in a week lol all worth it though....... id look like this for the next 10 mths if I needed too :)

How are all you lovely girls?? tmcm good luck for tomorrow :) Im sure you cant wait!!!

XXXX


----------



## tcmc

well ladies i am now on day 3 of nasal sprays and boy am i feeling it making me sick and im so tired having weird dreams so not getting the greatest sleep, but il take what ever is thrown my way if it means getting a little baba of our own:hugs: 

Gemma- how r u coping without ur iphone mine is like superglue to my hand lol glad to hear the sickness has passed for u


----------



## twinklemama

Hey ladies, can I join in?
We received our letter offering us NHS treatment at the Royal today! Such a surprise as we thought it would be ages yet and had a review appointment at Origin today after our first cycle of ICSI failed in September. 
Does anyone know how long it takes from accepting the offer to actually getting started? 
Keeping everything crossed for u ladies going thru treatment at the mo xoxo


----------



## GemmaG

Welcome Twinklemama :)

Shouldnt be too long now!! Once you phone to accept you will get your initial appointment then after that you inform them when you have your next period and start your pill. It took six weeks for me to start on nasal sprays after starting my pill but I was lucky I started my pill on the day of my first appointment as my period came that night!! Hopefully you wont have to wait too long :thumbup:

Tmcm how are you feeling now???? I have had crazy hot flushes at night a bit of nausea here and there but over all I dont think its been too bad.......I start my first injection tomorrow eeek its flown in cant believe my first scan is on Thursday :happydance:

How are all you other lovelies keeping???


----------



## threebirds

Hi Gemma
Good luck with your first injection tomorrow :hugs:

Welcome Twinklemama, how long were you waiting for? (between going on list & getting offer letter)

All the best to every1 :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## twinklemama

Thanx Gemma, good luck with starting the injections! 
Threebirds, it was pretty much 6 months to the day! We went on the list on 1st may, we were told the list was about 12months so decided to have a cycle with origin while we were waiting. Unfortunately that failed (went pretty poorly actually, only 5 eggs retrieved and only one embie from ICSI) so we're over the moon that the NHS offer has come thru so quickly. We have our screening appointment with RFC on 19th! Can't wait to find out dates etc! Xo


----------



## threebirds

Ooh thanks twinklemama - we went on the list at the end of May, so yikes we could be hearing soon!! We also had an unsuccessful Origin cycle over the summer :-( All the best for your RVH cycle. Who is your consultant?


----------



## twinklemama

Threebirds u def should be hearing soon! Keeping my fingers crossed the postman delivers good news soon!! 
We were with Prof McClure in RVH so saw him at origin to begin with but ended up seeing Dr Heasley for most of the cycle at origin as prof only works there on a friday. Both of them were lovely but me and hubby found Dr Heasley easier to talk to and ask questions etc so saw him for our follow up on Thursday. He's gonna write up a treatment summary and recommendations to take to the royal. He's also gonna give a print out of our blood results so hopefully it'll save a few needles at the screening appointment! I assume we'll see Prof McClure again when we go back to the royal but don't really mind. I've heard good reports about Peter mcFaul-he's delivering my best friends baby by C section sometime next week! I'm just hoping everyone is as nice at the royal as at origin, esp the nurses! Who are u with? xo


----------



## twinklemama

How are u other girlies getting on? xo


----------



## GemmaG

Hi girls

Well the first injection wasn't too bad the anticipation was the worst took me a good 20 mins to actually do it..... I felt today's injection more than yesterday and I am feeling twinges in my right ovary tonight. The only worrying thing is I started to bleed again on friday afternoon :shrug: already had a period type bleed when I came off my pill so not too sure about that maybe someone can shed some light on that???? Hopefully nothing is wrong will ring the RVH tomorrow!! xx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey Gemma! I have no idea about the bleeding, I went straight onto menopur to stimulate so didn't have to take bcp or d/r, but I'm sure it's probably normal-there's so much going on, I'm sure our bodies don't know what is happening! What did the hospital say? It's weird but I loved feeling all hose twinges in my ovaries cos u knew something was working! Fingers crossed u won't feel tonight's jab just as much. xo


----------



## tcmc

hi ladies

Gemma- how are you today? did u get in touch with the royal about the bleeding, if so what did they say/ i hope everything ok and still on track:hugs:

Twinkle- welcome how are things with you?

Three- how are you? i have my Fx'd you get your letter through soon

AFM- i have been on nasal sprays for 10 days now, the sickness has passed thank goodness but have been experiencing a few hot flushes:blush: and am a real cry baby at the minute also i seem to be less tolerant than usual so DH has been feeling the brunt of it lol:haha: 
also i have fallen behind in nearly everything, we just finished moving house and still a little unpacking to do which hasnt helped. i have an assignment due in on wednesday which should be finished or at least almost finished and i havent even started:cry: im seriously feeling the strain. i will get it done but i aalready know its not gonna be what it should and definately wont be top mark material:cry:
think i may have bitten off more than i can chew this year, i have a class tonight the first since i started sprays so will have to sneak off to the toilet to do my 7pm spray:haha:


----------



## twinklemama

Hi tcmc, hope ur not feeling too tearful this evening! I'm grand thanx, think I'm just feeling a bit overwhelmed today. Reality has hit home that we're starting this again quite soon, I had thought it would be ages away yet. I'm trying to keep positive but I'm nervous again as the drug regime will be different this time so not sure what to expect!
Good luck with ur assignment, can't believe ur going thru all of this AND trying to study aswell! 
Night ladies! Xo


----------



## GemmaG

Tcmc I really hope your feeling better sweetie try not to let it all get on top off you :hugs:

Twinklemama I really admire u doing this again I really do I'm not sure i will do this again easier said than done but I hope you get you little miracle this time:hugs:

AFM - I spoke to the RFC today apparently the bleeding is normal and all should be okay they will check my lining on Thursday but seem to think it should be fine just my body adjusting! I'm feeling slightly crampy tonight in my ovaries but actually liking the feeling knowing that things are happening!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## tcmc

good morning everyone:flower:

how is everyone doing?

Gemma- how u getting on with the injections? have u had ur scan yet or is that today?

Twinkle- how are you today? i think its only natural that u feel a little overwhelmed just keep thinking of the end goal, ur strong and u can do this:hugs:

Threebirds- hope u are keeping well :hugs:

AFM- the sprays are no longer making me feel sick:happydance: but i still haven't lost the paranoia that im not getting enough or that it will run out of my nose again:haha: its obviously doing something tho because i have been experiencing side effects. at the min i have a headache that i haven't been able to shift for the last cpl of days but nothing unbearable just more annoying than anything else and continuing to have hot flushes:blush:
I start my Gonal-f injections tomorro surprisingly i am not too worried about them then my tracking scan is on wednesday morning:happydance: i dont know whether to be nervous or excited :haha:


----------



## GemmaG

Hey girlies

Yes tcmc my scan was this morning consultant said everything looked perfect loads of follicles about 6-7 good size on the left and around 8-9 on the right with a few smaller ones most are nearly 15mm -18mm already!!! Progressing really fast so had to get bloods done to check my fsh levels incase im starting to hyper stimulate. So I get the results later on and it looks like il be brought in on Sunday for my last scan instead of Wednesday!! Fingers crossed it all works out okay :)

Tcmc I had the headache too it's a pain in the bum lol yay ur injections start tomorrow it will fly in from now on!!! 

How is everything else going???? 

How is everyone else xx


----------



## tcmc

Gemma- YAY!! congrats on so many lovely follies:happydance: i will keep my fingers crossed that the bloods come back ok and no signs of OHSS:hugs: did they tell u how many days transfer u will be having?
at my first appointment i was surprised when she said it would be a 2 day transfer:hugs:


----------



## GemmaG

Thanks chick I know I'm over the moon with how many are there already!!! No they haven't mentioned it to me just said they will see how the fertilised eggs progress and the embryologist will make the decision whether it will be 2/3 or 5 day transfer! Strange they said 2 day transfer when they don't even know anything yet!! X


----------



## tcmc

i know thats what i was thinking but il just take each part as it comes and hope for the best, i think thats all any of us can really do:hugs:


----------



## twinklemama

Gemma, so glad everything is coming along nicely for u! That's brilliant that the follicles are a good size already. As for them thinking of OHSS, I had a mild case of it with my cycle and they just said to keep my fluids and protein levels up to help stop it getting worse, so drink lots of water and milk. Keeping everything crossed for u! 

Tcmc, thanx hun, I'm trying to remain focused on what might happen at the end of all this! We got all the paperwork thru of what to bring to the screening appointment etc, feels very real now! Good luck with starting ur injections, once the first one is done, it's easy! 

Threebirds, hope ur keeping well! 

AFM, nothing much to report, just wishing time would pass more quickly so I get my hubby home from his work trip to Dubai! And so we can get to our appointment and find out dates and stuff soon! 

Take care ladies! xoxo


----------



## GemmaG

Thanks twinklemama it won't be long before you get started :thumbup::happydance:

So just got my results and everything is good and all normal :happydance: no sign of ohss just responding well to the treatment so I'm staying on schedule hopefully get loads of eggies suitable for ICSI :) x


----------



## tcmc

brilliant news on the normal results gemma:happydance: im sure u r relieved its not OHSS and u can continue down the road u r on :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Hi girls :wave:

Sounds like everyone is doung really well :hugs:

Gemma, thrilled you have lots of good sized follies, keeping everything crossed for you.

TCMC, wow you have a lot on with this & the course and all. Hang in there but im sure theres a sympathetic tutor you could talk to if you need extensions or time off frm the course. Glad to hear you arent feeling sick anymore but sorry about the headaches. Good luck starting the gonal f injections - what dose are you on? 

Twinkle, how are you feelin today? Hope hubby is back soon. I know the wait is nervewrecking - the whole process is!! Im waiting to get the letter, wondering when we'll hear and how long before treatment and all that...
Going for a 2nd cycle too & protocol will be completely different to the short protocol I had at Origin.

Thinking of you all xx



tcmc said:


> good morning everyone:flower:
> 
> how is everyone doing?
> 
> Gemma- how u getting on with the injections? have u had ur scan yet or is that today?
> 
> Twinkle- how are you today? i think its only natural that u feel a little overwhelmed just keep thinking of the end goal, ur strong and u can do this:hugs:
> 
> Threebirds- hope u are keeping well :hugs:
> 
> AFM- the sprays are no longer making me feel sick:happydance: but i still haven't lost the paranoia that im not getting enough or that it will run out of my nose again:haha: its obviously doing something tho because i have been experiencing side effects. at the min i have a headache that i haven't been able to shift for the last cpl of days but nothing unbearable just more annoying than anything else and continuing to have hot flushes:blush:
> I start my Gonal-f injections tomorro surprisingly i am not too worried about them then my tracking scan is on wednesday morning:happydance: i dont know whether to be nervous or excited :haha:




twinklemama said:
 

> Gemma, so glad everything is coming along nicely for u! That's brilliant that the follicles are a good size already. As for them thinking of OHSS, I had a mild case of it with my cycle and they just said to keep my fluids and protein levels up to help stop it getting worse, so drink lots of water and milk. Keeping everything crossed for u!
> 
> Tcmc, thanx hun, I'm trying to remain focused on what might happen at the end of all this! We got all the paperwork thru of what to bring to the screening appointment etc, feels very real now! Good luck with starting ur injections, once the first one is done, it's easy!
> 
> Threebirds, hope ur keeping well!
> 
> AFM, nothing much to report, just wishing time would pass more quickly so I get my hubby home from his work trip to Dubai! And so we can get to our appointment and find out dates and stuff soon!
> 
> Take care ladies! xoxo




GemmaG said:


> Thanks twinklemama it won't be long before you get started :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> So just got my results and everything is good and all normal :happydance: no sign of ohss just responding well to the treatment so I'm staying on schedule hopefully get loads of eggies suitable for ICSI :) x


----------



## tcmc

Three- the course isnt too bad im only doing part time so just 2 evenings a week but i tend to have a habit of leaving things to the last minute so had a freak out about whether or not i would get the assignment done on time:cry: but in the end i got it done and handed in on time, Fx'd i get at least a pass on it and il be happy enough:haha:
I am starting on 225iu of Gonal-f first one today:happydance: have u taken it before? did u have any side effects with it?:hugs: i really hope u get ur letter soon:hugs:

Gemma- what time of day do u take the Gonal-f injections? have u had any side effects or need to lie down after doing it etc?

Twinkle-how are you?:hugs:


----------



## GemmaG

Threebirds - thank you I hope you aren't waiting much longer have u chanced your arm and rang them to see were you are on the list and when you should w expecting your letter?? Could be worth a try x

Tcmc I take mine between four and five in the afternoon just because of my shift work it works better for me to take it then! I lay down for my first one because I just couldn't do it lol I danced about the living room for a good 15mins then I went to my bed lay down and relaxed took a deep breath and then it was over :-( let me know how you get on! I have just been really tired and I'm getting ovary and lower back pain it's quite noticeable at the minute quite crampy at night..... No other side effects though x

Twinkle how are you today x


----------



## twinklemama

Hi girls! 
Tcmc, how did u get on with ur first injection?? Hope it was ok! Glad u got ur assignment done! 
Gemma, how's things with u? When are u having ur next scan? 
Threebirds, giving them a call would do no harm, maybe it would put ur mind at rest if u know when to expect the letter, but I'm sure it won't be long. 
AFM, hubby home this morning!! Only here for the weekend then he's away again for another week on Sunday. Picked up my pill today from the doctor, now just counting down to the appt on Monday week. 
Hope everyone is well and ready for a relaxing weekend!


----------



## tcmc

well i done my first injection at 10am and it was absolutely fine:happydance: i was a little silly tho and didnt push quite hard enough on the pen when injecting and had to stick myself a 2nd time to get the rest of the dose:haha: but it really was easy peasy didnt even feel the needle go in just a little stingy after the meds went in but not at all bad, still have headache but again nothin unbearable.

cant wait for my scan on wednesday now i really really hope the meds do what ther supposed to and i get some good follies:hugs:


----------



## twinklemama

Tcmc, I did something similar on my first one-I jumped so much (even tho it didn't really hurt!) that I pulled the needle out and had to go in again!! It gets easier tho! Amazing how normal it becomes to stab yourself every day!


----------



## twinklemama

Hi girls, how is everyone? xo


----------



## wifeyw

Hi everyone. hey all you whos started injections... how long did it take whenever you sent the form with your cycles etc for you to get your schedule and are on BCP? x


----------



## GemmaG

Hey girlies

How is everyone doing?? Got my final scan in the morning :) after what seemed like a lifetime of waiting this has went in so fast can't believe it's nearly over! Hopefully get the go ahead and trigger tomorrow il let you know how it goes :thumbup:

Hey wifeyw

I got my schedule about 2 1/2 weeks after I sent my form in..... I started at the end of the 5th week of my BCP so hopefully not to long for you when did you post in x


----------



## tcmc

Gemma- good luck for tomorro cant wait to hear how it all goes i have my Fx'd for you:happydance::hugs:

wifey- i was the same as gemma i was on BCP for a total of 31 days

Twinkle- how are things with you?

Three- how are you?

AFM- injections are going really well not even feeling them anymore:happydance: i am very tired and starting to feel quite full and bloated having the odd little twinge around where my ovaries would be but only a very little bit. i have my first tracking scan on wednesday so really hoping everything is doing what it should be:hugs:


----------



## tcmc

Gemma- how are you feeling? are you having any signs or symptoms?


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> Gemma- how are you feeling? are you having any signs or symptoms?

I'm feeling okay just tired and a bit sickie sometimes but other than that not too bad! I'm only sore in the mornings when I get up for a pee lol tmi but it must be the pressure on my ovaries and as soon as I go it really hurts so have been getting up at 6am to go and it seems to have helped! I hope your follies are getting nice and big but I think with your age it should be all good :) :thumbup: sounds like they are doing their stuff :) xx


----------



## GemmaG

Hey girls

Well I'm just back from my final scan and all is good! I have 18 follicles around 17- 20mm and a few a bit smaller the consultant thinks il have over 20 by the time of collection eek I just hope I don't end up with too many apparently still at high risk of OHSS so keeping my fingers crossed but on the plus side I'm hoping to have some to freeze :) so trigger at 9:30 tonight and back at 9:30am on Thursday for collection :happydance: had dr mcfaul today and have to say did not really like him or nurse I had they were both really impersonal and brusk I really hope I don't get him on Thursday...... I'm getting nervous about it and would rather have someone a bit more gentle he actually hurt me with the scanner today so can only imagine what he would be like with an 8 inch needle:nope::nope:

How are all you lovelies today?? Xx


----------



## tcmc

Hey Gemma. Glad to hear u have lots of lovely follies I hope the ohss stays away tho :-( 
Sorry to hear u had a bad experience with Dr McFaul, I think I may be seeing him I was told I would see him at my review appointment last year but never did. I'm kinda hoping for Dr Abadje again he was so nice and gentle too which is deffo wot ya want when there's such a big needle involved in such a sensitive area!! Can't wait to hear how u get on with ER on Friday! U must be so excited!! It's hard to believe it's here already!!


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> Hey Gemma. Glad to hear u have lots of lovely follies I hope the ohss stays away tho :-(
> Sorry to hear u had a bad experience with Dr McFaul, I think I may be seeing him I was told I would see him at my review appointment last year but never did. I'm kinda hoping for Dr Abadje again he was so nice and gentle too which is deffo wot ya want when there's such a big needle involved in such a sensitive area!! Can't wait to hear how u get on with ER on Friday! U must be so excited!! It's hard to believe it's here already!!

thanks tcmc I know I can't believe it's happening :) I've never had Dr abadje before but anyone else other than mcfaul and il be happy maybe he was just having an off day!! How are you feeling have you had any side effects I'm still feeling sick but just 10 more minutes and I'm officially drug free yay :) xx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls! Sounds like everyone is doing well! It's all very exciting!
Gemma, glad to hear the drugs have worked their wonders and there's loads of good sized follicles. U won't know yourself tomoro having a drug free day, i felt like I was forgetting to do something all day! Keeping everything crossed for u! Sorry to hear about your experience with dr mcfaul, I've never met him but he delivered my friends little boy on Friday. She said the theatre staff love working with him cos he's very quick, so even if you get him on Thursday, at least it'll be over quickly. But I know dr agbaje tho and he's lovely, very reassuring. And prof McClure was great with my scans before. 
Tcmc, Looking forward to hearing how ur scan goes, I'm sure things are coming along nicely. Good luck for tomoro!
Just reading the earlier posts about BCP, and I've realised I'm gonna be on it and preparing all over Christmas and New Year! 
Hope everyone else is well! xoxo


----------



## wifeyw

Hey girlies  

GemmaG - i hand delivered it monday to them as had to wait on AF to start BCP which i started sunday. When did u get injection training? YAY on ur follies you done well and glad the drugs worked for you, we'll take any nasty side affects if it means they do their job eh.... how many scans did u have to get during the whole treatment?.. I'm worried until i get my schedule incase they try put it off until after xmas or pro long it even.. more waiting :-( hope not.. i'll be thinking about on thursday EXCITED!! hope OHSS doesn't happen for you i'm sure you'll b good. Can't wait to hear how it goes for you..
i have PCOS thats one thing i'm worried OHSS will happen to me. still tryin not to think about that tho. As for the DR's and nurses being very impersonal i found that at our last appointment i even mentions it to DH.. nothin worse. I've always had the one DR (Dr Traub) the whole time apart from when DH had biopsy and thought it got infected so had to go up got different one. GoodLuck! x

TCMC - Thank you.. bit worried to start the injections i don't think i'd be able to do it lol DH will have to do it for me. Do they train your partners up injections too? Have you put on any weight because i've heard that some people have others haven't? Good luck for your scan tomarrow let us know what happens i'm sure ur making some lovely follies in there. Feels like i'm miles behind you girlies still lol hate waiting. x

Twinklemama - BCP is a pain i wish there was some way to just start it and get to it i hate waiting, i'm sure it will go quick though not complaing ( much lol ) i'm hopeing im started before xmas but i won't know until they post out my schedule. x


----------



## tcmc

Thanks ladies :) 
Gemma hope the trigger shot went well for you have fingers and toes crossed for your ER 
I can't bloody sleep :-( have to b up at 6am as my appointment is at 7.55 and it takes an hour without traffic to get to the royal :-( zzzzzzzz


----------



## GemmaG

wifeyw said:


> Hey girlies
> 
> GemmaG - i hand delivered it monday to them as had to wait on AF to start BCP which i started sunday. When did u get injection training? YAY on ur follies you done well and glad the drugs worked for you, we'll take any nasty side affects if it means they do their job eh.... how many scans did u have to get during the whole treatment?.. I'm worried until i get my schedule incase they try put it off until after xmas or pro long it even.. more waiting :-( hope not.. i'll be thinking about on thursday EXCITED!! hope OHSS doesn't happen for you i'm sure you'll b good. Can't wait to hear how it goes for you..
> i have PCOS thats one thing i'm worried OHSS will happen to me. still tryin not to think about that tho. As for the DR's and nurses being very impersonal i found that at our last appointment i even mentions it to DH.. nothin worse. I've always had the one DR (Dr Traub) the whole time apart from when DH had biopsy and thought it got infected so had to go up got different one. GoodLuck! x
> 
> TCMC - Thank you.. bit worried to start the injections i don't think i'd be able to do it lol DH will have to do it for me. Do they train your partners up injections too? Have you put on any weight because i've heard that some people have others haven't? Good luck for your scan tomarrow let us know what happens i'm sure ur making some lovely follies in there. Feels like i'm miles behind you girlies still lol hate waiting. x
> 
> Twinklemama - BCP is a pain i wish there was some way to just start it and get to it i hate waiting, i'm sure it will go quick though not complaing ( much lol ) i'm hopeing im started before xmas but i won't know until they post out my schedule. x

Thanks wifeyw I will take anything that is thrown at me as I'm sure we all would to get our wee miracles:hugs: you shouldn't be too long I would say you will have your schedule around the start of December I know it's horrible waiting but trust me once your schedule arrives and you get your nurse appointment and meds it goes so quickly! I had injection training at the nurse led appointment she only showed me but DH was watching honestly you will be fine once you get the first one done it took me ages to actually do it then it was fine :) i got scheduled for two scans the 6th and 10th days on gonal f I think everyone is the same xx

Tcmc how are you today how was your scan??? Hope there is one lovely follies x

Twinklemama you are so right don't know myself today I love drug free days I'm having a pj and Christmas movie day have the fire lit and relaxing in preparation for tomorrow :) xx


----------



## tcmc

well scan went well they said i have between 6-8 follicles on either side so between 12-16 total and the lead follicles are measuring at 11.6 with a uterine lining of 6mm  they said they are really pleased with the progress and know i will have a few more by next week. ER 21/11

i had Dr Abadje and he was lovely as always said he is feeling very positive about my cycle and that i should be too:happydance:


----------



## GemmaG

Tcmc that's great news sounds perfect :) I bet your delighted :hugs: x


----------



## Babies r us

Hi 
I hope you guys don't mind me jumping in.
I'm really new just found this site and couldn't believe how much I've learnt in only a few days.
I've been trying to conceive for 5years. We finally discovered my husbands infertility.
We've been on the waiting list for IVF using donor sperm since January 2011. Finally in October 2012 we received our letter to begin our IVF. I've had my screening on 30th October and I'm currently on my 16th day of BCP. I was wondering how long you guys had to take BCP before the next stage, I'm very impatient. Lol I was also wondering if you get your schedule when you start the nasal spray?
I really hope you guys don't mind me jumping in I'm just really gratefully for ANY help or info I can get..
Thanks & best of luck to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## GemmaG

Babies r us said:


> Hi
> I hope you guys don't mind me jumping in.
> I'm really new just found this site and couldn't believe how much I've learnt in only a few days.
> I've been trying to conceive for 5years. We finally discovered my husbands infertility.
> We've been on the waiting list for IVF using donor sperm since January 2011. Finally in October 2012 we received our letter to begin our IVF. I've had my screening on 30th October and I'm currently on my 16th day of BCP. I was wondering how long you guys had to take BCP before the next stage, I'm very impatient. Lol I was also wondering if you get your schedule when you start the nasal spray?
> I really hope you guys don't mind me jumping in I'm just really gratefully for ANY help or info I can get..
> Thanks & best of luck to you all xxxxxxx

Hi babies r us

Your absolutely welcome to jump in and we are all going through the same process the support and info is great!! I was on the pill 31 days and had my nurse led appointment on the 29th day of my pill so won't be long for your nurse led appointment letter and schedule to come! You bring your schedule with you to your appointment and pick up your injections and sprays from the pharmacy in the royal before going to the RFC and the nurse show you how to use everything and gives you dates for your scans, your sprays will start a few days after that appointment and injections about 1 1/2 weeks after that! Hope that helps :) if you have anymore questions just ask and one of us will hopefully be able to answer for you!! I know I'm so impatient too lol but trust me your nearly there :hugs: x


----------



## GemmaG

So much for the relaxing day...... I'm absolutely bricking it now nerves are getting the better of me stomach is like a washing machine I really hope it doesn't hurt too much:nope:


----------



## tcmc

Thanks Gemma I am pleased but of course still worried I don't think being worried wil stop until I have a little baby in my arms tho lol

Can't believe Ur egg retrieval is tomorrow!! I'm really nervous about that part too :-( I really hope it goes easy peasy for u and pain free, can't wAit to hear how u get on and let me know that I'm on for nxt week!! Lol


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls! Don't worry about the egg collection Gemma and tcmc- I was absolutely wetting myself about it the night before, and gurned like a big kid when they brought me in to the theatre, but it was easy! It might be slightly different from the cycle i had at origin, cos i think the level of sedation is slightly lower but I just have one memory from during it, which was the dr saying he was gonna move onto the right ovary then the next thing I remember was opening my eyes and waffling on to the nurse about my friend donating eggs for someone else, she thought I was a looper! The whole thing lasted about 45 mins but it literally felt like 2 minutes to me, and i never felt a thing the whole time. Then I just watched tv and slept for the rest of the day. Also, I'd read loads of stuff about the embryo transfer being painful as well so had got myself into a tizz about that but it was even easier, not even as bad as a smear test. The most uncomfortable bit was having to have a full bladder for it and then lying with my legs up in the stirrups for a few minutes while the embryologist checks the wee tube to make sure the embryo is inside me and not still in the tube!! It was very surreal making polite conversation with the dr while you're lying there with a speculum sticking out of your bits lol! Anyway, Gemma wishing you all the best for tomoro and can't wait to hear how you get on!

Tcmc, I'm so glad things are moving well for you too! It seems to be flying in now! And before you know it, you will hopefully have the good news we're all waiting for! Xo

Hi babies r us! Sounds like you're very close as well, it's so exciting at this stage, and I know how you feel with the impatience - I can't wait to get started again and be given all my dates etc.

Anyway, night night ladies xoxo


----------



## threebirds

Hi every1 :wave:

Gemma thinking of you today :hugs::hugs::hugs: all will go well, sounds like you have lots of follies, it really is ok (ive been thru EC once at Origin). Good luck 

Tcmc - sounds like you are well on your way, delighted to hear your follies are doing well.

Good luck to everyone. Im hoping we'll get our RFC letter / offer of treatment v soon & just getting as healthy as I can at the moment - wrking hard at getting BMI under 30.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GemmaG

So it's all over phew I was so nervous but I'm absolutely delighted we got 12 eggs and all are suitable for ICSI:happydance: had a few empty follies but couldn't believe it that all my wee eggies were good enough :happydance:

The procedure was okay fully awake for the whole thing was sore at times but the pain meds do their thing and you can have gas and air if you need it. The worst part was pushing the needle through the vaginal wall and into the ovary it's very sharp but quick... i had Dr Williamson and she was lovely told me to take a deep breath when she pushed it in! Overall I was surprised at how well I coped everyone was lovely and it was really good being awake to watch it all :) I'm quite sore now and bleeding a bit but its all worth it :) so Tcmc don't worry it really is okay and they top your pain relief when you ask xx


----------



## tcmc

WOW Gemma congrats on Ur 12 lovely eggies  how many days transfer are u having?
I'm soo nervous about egg collection mine is on Wednesday I'm glad to hear there's gas and air tho love that stuff lol

How are you feeling now? Are u in any pain?


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> WOW Gemma congrats on Ur 12 lovely eggies  how many days transfer are u having?
> I'm soo nervous about egg collection mine is on Wednesday I'm glad to hear there's gas and air tho love that stuff lol
> 
> How are you feeling now? Are u in any pain?

Thanks huni I'm over the moon obviously tomorrow will be the big day I know they all looked mature enough for ICSI but tonight is the night and I just hope I get at least half of them fertilised :thumbup: I'm okay a little bit sore still and im drinking loads of water to keep ohss at bay just as a precaution. I'm actually feeling quite good I have a high pain threshold anyway so haven't needed any other painkillers! 

Lol I didn't take the gas and air as i was worried it would make me sick but the rapid morphine was good and done its job so don't worry about it next week it really is fine it's over really quickly about 10-15mins :) I'm back in on Sunday for 3 day transfer and they are talking about putting 2 back in because of my previous miscarriages unless I have an exceptional embie they will do SET xx


----------



## twinklemama

Delighted for you Gemma! You got loads of eggs! I was told 6 was the average, so you've done really well! Hopefully you'll get loads fertilised as well and the embryologist will have plenty to choose from. It's amazing how nerve wracking this bit is, no-one ever warned us about it! Hope you get some sleep tonight and are feeling ok now. Xo


----------



## wifeyw

Aww gemma, really good news well done u!! so excited really good result. glad everything went well for you and it wasn't as bad as you thought. getting butterflies for you lol excitteedd! hope your feeling ok and can wait to hear how things get on tomarrow x


----------



## GemmaG

Thanks girls :hugs: I know twinklemama this bit really is nerve-wracking more that i thought it would be I have been sitting all night willing them on lol it's amazing how u feel about your wee future embies I just hope they do well so anxious but excited as well for tomorrow lol wifeyw I have butterflies too I'm going to be up to high do tomorrow when I ring them I just hope and pray it will be good news don't know what I'd do or how I will feel if they aren't okay cx


----------



## tcmc

OMG please help!! i fell asleep on the sofa for like 2 hours and realised when i woke up that i missed a dose of my nasal spray!! i took it straight away but still almost 3 hours later than i normally take it i am so scared that i am going to ovulate and will lose all my eggs what am i going to do?!:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## GemmaG

Don't panic chick I work shift work and my sprays weren't the same everyday I was told as long as I had roughly 4hrs between sprays it would be okay just take your missed dose and start again as normal tomorrow you won't lose your eggs sweetie what time did you take your spray at? Xx


----------



## threebirds

Hi peeps

Gemma delighted for you - lots of eggies 
Hope ur resting up after today. Good luck for transfer, 2 going in would be great xx

Tcmc try not to stress about the nasal spray, you wont ov - the follies arent ready yet. You're doing great xx

Lots of :dust: to every1 :hugs:


----------



## tcmc

i have been taking them at 7.30am 1pm 7pm and 12.30am. but i missed the 7pm one tonight and didnt take it til 9.45pm so had a complete freak out and still a little teary:cry:


----------



## Babies r us

Gemma thank you so much for you share of info I'm so grateful, an excited I'm actually scurrying home from work willing an envelope be there lol
Twinklemama thank you I'm willing everyday away at the min to get closer an closer to the next stage. 
So glad all is going well for you Gemma I'm keeping everything crossed! Hope ur not too anxious although I bet that's impossible. &#128536; xoxo


----------



## GemmaG

Oh my god oh my god:happydance::happydance: just off the phone with the embryologist they injected 11 of my eggs as one was slightly immature when they stripped it and it fractured they couldn't use it and I now have 8 embies yes frigging 8 embies and the all look good :) ohh hang on my wee babes......I'm so excited and happy I could cry :hugs:


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> i have been taking them at 7.30am 1pm 7pm and 12.30am. but i missed the 7pm one tonight and didnt take it til 9.45pm so had a complete freak out and still a little teary:cry:

Aww sweetie you will be okay I promise missing one spray won't make that much of a difference :hugs: I hope your feeling a bit better today xx


----------



## Babies r us

Fab news Gemma keeping my fingers x'd. When to you have your egg transfer? Will they put more than one in then since Uve so many good ones? Xxxx


----------



## GemmaG

:happydance:


Babies r us said:


> Gemma thank you so much for you share of info I'm so grateful, an excited I'm actually scurrying home from work willing an envelope be there lol
> Twinklemama thank you I'm willing everyday away at the min to get closer an closer to the next stage.
> So glad all is going well for you Gemma I'm keeping everything crossed! Hope ur not too anxious although I bet that's impossible. &#128536; xoxo

Thank you :hugs: lol I know that feeling......you wish your life away just to get to the next stage hopefully won't be too long for you huni but il warn you as soon as that letter comes you'll still wish each day away until the end of your treatment lol I wish I could say the waiting gets easier :hugs: xxx


----------



## GemmaG

Babies r us said:


> Fab news Gemma keeping my fingers x'd. When to you have your egg transfer? Will they put more than one in then since Uve so many good ones? Xxxx

Thank you I'm delighted :) we won't know until Sunday when they are graded it all depends on their progress over the next few days and how the cells progress and divide. The embryologist and ourselves will discuss the transfer on Sunday and make the decision then but due to my history of recurrent miscarriages they will prob but two back unless I have one exceptionally perfect embryo xx


----------



## tcmc

thanks i am feeling better about it today between the responses on here nad the fact that i googled everything last night lol. got a headache today and feeling some real strong twinges in my left ovary but hopefully its just the follicles growing and not them trying to release early:shrug:

Gemma- how are you today? are you staying off work until you have had your transfer? how long are you taking off? will they give you an update today on how many have fertilised?:hugs:


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> thanks i am feeling better about it today between the responses on here nad the fact that i googled everything last night lol. got a headache today and feeling some real strong twinges in my left ovary but hopefully its just the follicles growing and not them trying to release early:shrug:
> 
> Gemma- how are you today? are you staying off work until you have had your transfer? how long are you taking off? will they give you an update today on how many have fertilised?:hugs:

Ohh you mustn't have seen my earlier post :) they injected 11 as one fractured and I have 8 beautiful embies :) :happydance: so so happy!!! Yes huni I'm off for another 2 weeks to relax and give them the best chance to get snuggled in without the stress of work xx 

So glad your feeling better and those twinges are perfectly normal it's your wee follies growing xxx


----------



## wifeyw

Gemma... FAB NEWS!! 8 is fantastic.. praying they all do good and you can get some to freeze.. How do you feel if they put 2 back in could be twins  xx do they not give you a option if you would like 2 put back even if you don't have misscarriages?

TCMC - not long now to goo and im sure the pains r ur ovaries making sure those follies r nice and big and plenty of them aswell xx i know its hard not to worry when you want to do everything as best you can but theres been other girlies on here thats forgot to take the injection at same time and they all got BFP's so praying everything goes that way with u also xx wee buns


----------



## GemmaG

wifeyw said:


> Gemma... FAB NEWS!! 8 is fantastic.. praying they all do good and you can get some to freeze.. How do you feel if they put 2 back in could be twins  xx do they not give you a option if you would like 2 put back even if you don't have misscarriages?
> 
> TCMC - not long now to goo and im sure the pains r ur ovaries making sure those follies r nice and big and plenty of them aswell xx i know its hard not to worry when you want to do everything as best you can but theres been other girlies on here thats forgot to take the injection at same time and they all got BFP's so praying everything goes that way with u also xx wee buns

Wifeyw thank you we are really happy such a relief....... No they follow the eSET policy and if they have one good embryo they will only put one back to prevent multiples. It all depends on age and other factors I thought at the start it was my decision but ultimately its the embryologist who decides you can always put ur case across at your meeting with him if you want two but like I said it depends on the circumstances and the maximum for under 35 is 2 and the end result will be his decision! I will honestly take anything that I can get lol be it twins or a single if it was twins I'd be finished if I get a single or bfn il go again xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls! Another long week over thank goodness!
Tcmc, I hope ur feeling ok now and not panicking, loads of people forget a dose of their meds, so don't stress. And the twinges are always a good sign! xo

Gemma, OH MY GOD! 8 embies is fantastic news! So pleased for u! We were told the average fertilisation rate is 60% so you've done amazingly! I'm sure ur both over the moon! Will keep praying they grow into big strong blasts!! And twins would be class!!

Wifeyw, loads of places only put one embryo back no matter what apparently. I also thought it would be my choice but apparently not. Think they changed all the rules after mad people like octomum!


----------



## GemmaG

Twinklemama- thank you I know I had heard the same roughly 50-60% fertilization rate on average so I was absolutely gobsmacked when she said I had 8 :) I really feel truly blessed and on cue as one emotion of happiness fades the worrying and anxiousness starts all over again couple more hurdles to go...... neverending emotional rollercoaster:hugs: xx


----------



## threebirds

GemmaG said:


> Oh my god oh my god:happydance::happydance: just off the phone with the embryologist they injected 11 of my eggs as one was slightly immature when they stripped it and it fractured they couldn't use it and I now have 8 embies yes frigging 8 embies and the all look good :) ohh hang on my wee babes......I'm so excited and happy I could cry :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Great news X


----------



## tinkertailors

brilliant news Gemma xx


----------



## GemmaG

Thanks everyone :hugs: I'm looking forward to tomorrow hopefully most of my wee embies are thriving and growing nice and strong xx


----------



## Babies r us

Good luck for tomorrow Gemma I'm super excited for you both. Il be thinking bout u xxxx


----------



## wifeyw

Gemma - Good luck missus, im sure everything with go fantasic.. good luck xx


----------



## tcmc

Gemma- good luck for ET tomorrow/today. i will say a wee prayer it all goes well. Ur gonna be PUPO!!:happydance:


----------



## twinklemama

Good luck for the ET Gemma! Hope it goes well xo


----------



## threebirds

Hi Gemma, good luck, keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Hows every1 else doing?

Xxx


----------



## sarah7788

Good Luck Gemma


----------



## GemmaG

So girls I'm officially PUPO :) with two 7 cell embies on board:happydance: embryologist said they are my best the other 6 were only at 6 cell and that meant even though they would be suitable for transfer they wouldn't be good enough for freezing but I'm happy to have my two little pips :hugs: xx


----------



## twinklemama

Exciting Gemma!!!! Keeping absolutely everything crossed! I'm sure u can't believe the "treatment" bit is out of the way. Now just to relax and pray they stick! xoxo

I've got my screening appt tomoro at RVH, I just love blood tests lol!


----------



## GemmaG

Woohoo for you :hugs: it will go in so quickly now!! Lol it's only the one blood test so not too bad :) aww thanks I'm a bit gutted the other 6 couldn't be frozen if they had the facilities to take them a further day it would have been okay but they just don't do it, it's 2/3day transfer and that's it if they aren't up to scratch they won't help them :( just shows you you just don't know how it will turn out we are very lucky to have our 2!!:hugs: I am grateful and blessed to have them so I am celebrating my two little pips and my hubby is taking me to dinner and to see breaking dawn lol he hates twilight xx


----------



## wifeyw

aww gemma thats brilliant.. even though the other werent good enough to freeze it couldn't have been a better result for you to have 2 put back in. praying they stick. aww bless your DH that be nice little treat. how you feeling? How was it getting them transfered? xx


----------



## GemmaG

:cry:


wifeyw said:


> aww gemma thats brilliant.. even though the other werent good enough to freeze it couldn't have been a better result for you to have 2 put back in. praying they stick. aww bless your DH that be nice little treat. how you feeling? How was it getting them transfered? xx

Wifeyw thank you I know I really couldn't have asked for more I feel so happy and protective of them already! Transfer was a doddle didn't feel the catheter at all the only thing that was slightly annoying was the metal speculum but I have always hated the feeling if those things!! How are you?? Xx


----------



## twinklemama

I didn't realise they don't have the facilities to keep them going another few days, that's awful actually! I'm really shocked! I just assumed they would keep them developing until they stopped naturally. But you've got 2 pretty special ones on board now and I'm sure we'll be hearing great news in a couple of weeks! Do they make you wait 14 or 16 days before taking the test? And are you on the cyclogest pessaries? They are GROSS! Enjoy Twilight, I can't wait to see it! Xo


----------



## GemmaG

twinklemama said:


> I didn't realise they don't have the facilities to keep them going another few days, that's awful actually! I'm really shocked! I just assumed they would keep them developing until they stopped naturally. But you've got 2 pretty special ones on board now and I'm sure we'll be hearing great news in a couple of weeks! Do they make you wait 14 or 16 days before taking the test? And are you on the cyclogest pessaries? They are GROSS! Enjoy Twilight, I can't wait to see it! Xo

I know right........ I would have paid to take it a further few days or to try and get them to blasts! Not sure whether its because of the amount of people doing their NHS cycle, it doesn't seem they take anything past 3 day transfer maybe if you are paying privately they will.... I'm on crinone gel 8% that goes up your vajayjay lol they aren't the most pleasant things either apparently you need to have a hoke every few days to get some of the carrier gel out or you get backed up......... eugh the joys :haha:


----------



## GemmaG

GemmaG said:


> twinklemama said:
> 
> 
> I didn't realise they don't have the facilities to keep them going another few days, that's awful actually! I'm really shocked! I just assumed they would keep them developing until they stopped naturally. But you've got 2 pretty special ones on board now and I'm sure we'll be hearing great news in a couple of weeks! Do they make you wait 14 or 16 days before taking the test? And are you on the cyclogest pessaries? They are GROSS! Enjoy Twilight, I can't wait to see it! Xo
> 
> I know right........ I would have paid to take it a further few days or to try and get them to blasts! Not sure whether its because of the amount of people doing their NHS cycle, it doesn't seem they take anything past 3 day transfer maybe if you are paying privately they will.... I'm on crinone gel 8% that goes up your vajayjay lol they aren't the most pleasant things either apparently you need to have a hoke every few days to get some of the carrier gel out or you get backed up......... eugh the joys :haha:Click to expand...

Oh forgot to answer your other question it's 14 days from transfer they want you to test....... Hmmmm I wonder how long it will take before I cave I have asked DH to hide the tests until next Wednesday on my schedule it says 30th November that will be the Friday but Wednesday will be 14 days after collection it's safe to say I should get an accurate test result by then my normal luteal phase is 12days so that should be around the time af in a normal cycle would arrive xx


----------



## Babies r us

Really delighted for you Gemma that's just fab news.. You'll have to take it easy an try and relax now for a couple of weeks until you get more brill news!! Xo


----------



## Babies r us

Hi girlies
Sorry just dropped in to have a rant.. Phoned the rfc there as I am now on day 21 of my BCP and still haven't received my schedule so was anxious but they told me its still with the nurses and they'd sent out a letter when they're ready! They are so matter of fact with things honestly. 
I find out more information on here than I ever have from the Clinic. I understand they deal with "people like us" daily but when it's you it's so important and if ur like me every single word is so important!!!! 
Argggggg

I am so impatient but I've been waiting on the list for IVF since jan 11 for my first treatment and I am just about ready to burst &#128545;&#128545;

Hope you guys are all feeling good an positive! 
Rant over lol xxxxxx


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> aww gemma thats brilliant.. even though the other werent good enough to freeze it couldn't have been a better result for you to have 2 put back in. praying they stick. aww bless your DH that be nice little treat. how you feeling? How was it getting them transfered? xx

I had my screening appointment on the 30th October so you would prob be around the same time as me. I'm on day 21 of my BCP? How bout urself??

Big hugs xx


----------



## tcmc

hey ladies, well i went for my final scan today and will be triggering tonight at 10pm so egg collection is 10am on wednesday:happydance: 

the doc measured a total of 14 follicles with 8 on the left and 6 on the right he said they were all a good size and there were a few smaller ones:happydance: still really nervous about EC since they dont knock you out but happy with the knowledge that they offer gas and air along with the morphine:hugs:

gemma- congrats on being PUPO:happydance: make sure you get plenty of rest and let those little embies snuggle down deep :hugs: How are you feeling?

hope the rest of you are doing well, thinking of you all:hugs:


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> hey ladies, well i went for my final scan today and will be triggering tonight at 10pm so egg collection is 10am on wednesday:happydance:
> 
> the doc measured a total of 14 follicles with 8 on the left and 6 on the right he said they were all a good size and there were a few smaller ones:happydance: still really nervous about EC since they dont knock you out but happy with the knowledge that they offer gas and air along with the morphine:hugs:
> 
> gemma- congrats on being PUPO:happydance: make sure you get plenty of rest and let those little embies snuggle down deep :hugs: How are you feeling?
> 
> hope the rest of you are doing well, thinking of you all:hugs:

Tcmc how exciting only a couple more days :) and woohoo for your follies!!! Honestly I don't think you could not be nervous but trust me huni it's okay I mean it's not the most pleasant experience of my life but its bearable! Just make sure u tell the nurse to give u more meds as soon as u feel u need more, deep breaths positive attitude and you will fly through it:hugs: 

I'm feeling okay still quite tender around my ovaries and its quite crampy when I pee but overall I've been feeling good I'm putting up my Xmas trees tomorrow and baking my gingerbread houses to keep me busy over the next few days lol I know I know it's only November but I absolutely love Xmas and I thought what better thing that helps me be happy and relaxed :) my excuse anyway lol xx


----------



## GemmaG

Babies r us said:


> Hi girlies
> Sorry just dropped in to have a rant.. Phoned the rfc there as I am now on day 21 of my BCP and still haven't received my schedule so was anxious but they told me its still with the nurses and they'd sent out a letter when they're ready! They are so matter of fact with things honestly.
> I find out more information on here than I ever have from the Clinic. I understand they deal with "people like us" daily but when it's you it's so important and if ur like me every single word is so important!!!!
> Argggggg
> 
> I am so impatient but I've been waiting on the list for IVF since jan 11 for my first treatment and I am just about ready to burst &#128545;&#128545;
> 
> Hope you guys are all feeling good an positive!
> Rant over lol xxxxxx

:hugs:Babies r us I know how you feel it's so frustrating but hopefully going by myself and Tcmc you shouldn't have too long to wait I would say roughly the end of next week! Oh my goodness Jan 11 that's soo long if you don't mind me asking why have they left it this length of time??? that's like a lifetime in this process I would have been climbing the walls xx


----------



## Babies r us

GemmaG said:


> Babies r us said:
> 
> 
> Hi girlies
> Sorry just dropped in to have a rant.. Phoned the rfc there as I am now on day 21 of my BCP and still haven't received my schedule so was anxious but they told me its still with the nurses and they'd sent out a letter when they're ready! They are so matter of fact with things honestly.
> I find out more information on here than I ever have from the Clinic. I understand they deal with "people like us" daily but when it's you it's so important and if ur like me every single word is so important!!!!
> Argggggg
> 
> I am so impatient but I've been waiting on the list for IVF since jan 11 for my first treatment and I am just about ready to burst &#128545;&#128545;
> 
> Hope you guys are all feeling good an positive!
> Rant over lol xxxxxx
> 
> :hugs:Babies r us I know how you feel it's so frustrating but hopefully going by myself and Tcmc you shouldn't have too long to wait I would say roughly the end of next week! Oh my goodness Jan 11 that's soo long if you don't mind me asking why have they left it this length of time??? that's like a lifetime in this process I would have been climbing the walls xxClick to expand...

I know it's just so hard. It has been a lifetime believe me, they told me my treatment would be jan 12 so this year has been a complete waiting game. Everytime I rang they said your next, it could be the end of next month, then the start of the next etc etc I basically heard that about 6 times this year. 

Our problem being my hubbie is absolute infertile an after alot of unsucessful investigation we are needing to use donor sperm &#128546;&#128546; and there has been a problem getting any into the clinic. It's been a long hard wait. So now I just want it to happen!!!!
Hopefully ur right & I will get my schedule soon.
Thanks for your time xxxxxx


----------



## tcmc

Gemma I meant to ask you, did u bring anything with you to your retrieval like slippers or dressing gown. I was rushed in and out in 5 mins this morning and they didn't tell me much. In fact the nurse actually shouted down the corridor after me " oh by the way only have some tea and toast Wednesday morning before you come in"!!


----------



## GemmaG

Babies r us said:


> GemmaG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babies r us said:
> 
> 
> Hi girlies
> Sorry just dropped in to have a rant.. Phoned the rfc there as I am now on day 21 of my BCP and still haven't received my schedule so was anxious but they told me its still with the nurses and they'd sent out a letter when they're ready! They are so matter of fact with things honestly.
> I find out more information on here than I ever have from the Clinic. I understand they deal with "people like us" daily but when it's you it's so important and if ur like me every single word is so important!!!!
> Argggggg
> 
> I am so impatient but I've been waiting on the list for IVF since jan 11 for my first treatment and I am just about ready to burst &#128545;&#128545;
> 
> Hope you guys are all feeling good an positive!
> Rant over lol xxxxxx
> 
> :hugs:Babies r us I know how you feel it's so frustrating but hopefully going by myself and Tcmc you shouldn't have too long to wait I would say roughly the end of next week! Oh my goodness Jan 11 that's soo long if you don't mind me asking why have they left it this length of time??? that's like a lifetime in this process I would have been climbing the walls xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know it's just so hard. It has been a lifetime believe me, they told me my treatment would be jan 12 so this year has been a complete waiting game. Everytime I rang they said your next, it could be the end of next month, then the start of the next etc etc I basically heard that about 6 times this year.
> 
> Our problem being my hubbie is absolute infertile an after alot of unsucessful investigation we are needing to use donor sperm &#128546;&#128546; and there has been a problem getting any into the clinic. It's been a long hard wait. So now I just want it to happen!!!!
> Hopefully ur right & I will get my schedule soon.
> Thanks for your time xxxxxxClick to expand...

Aww god bless huni you that's so hard and difficult its crazy the shortage we have over here for sperm and eggs it is ridiculous! Your on your BCP now so at least your finally getting somewhere I hope you get your schedule next week keeping everything crossed :hugs: x


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> Gemma I meant to ask you, did u bring anything with you to your retrieval like slippers or dressing gown. I was rushed in and out in 5 mins this morning and they didn't tell me much. In fact the nurse actually shouted down the corridor after me " oh by the way only have some tea and toast Wednesday morning before you come in"!!

No missus just your lovely self :) they give you a gown to wear and you change into it right away when you enter the room then after the procedure they don't let you sit up you are wheeled into recovery on your bed and they give you all you need......sanitary towel and drinks etc x


----------



## tcmc

thanks chick:hugs: how long were you in recovery for?


----------



## threebirds

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Gemma & your two wee embies 
:dust::dust::dust:
What day transfer did you have? And when did they say to test?
Keeping everything crossed for you! Eeeeek it's so exciting. Dont be overdoing it with the xmas tree! Are you able to take it easy over the next week?
Thrilled you have got to this stage. I know what a rollercoaster it is!

Tcmc - eeek you're triggering tonight, good luck. Really thrilled for you that your follies are looking good. :hugs: :dust:

Sending best wishes to everyone & looking forward to seein some BFPs on this thread v soon xxx


----------



## GemmaG

threebirds said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Gemma & your two wee embies
> :dust::dust::dust:
> What day transfer did you have? And when did they say to test?
> Keeping everything crossed for you! Eeeeek it's so exciting. Dont be overdoing it with the xmas tree! Are you able to take it easy over the next week?
> Thrilled you have got to this stage. I know what a rollercoaster it is!
> 
> Tcmc - eeek you're triggering tonight, good luck. Really thrilled for you that your follies are looking good. :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Sending best wishes to everyone & looking forward to seein some BFPs on this thread v soon xxx

Hi threebirds how are you??? Thank you so much we are delighted :) we had a three day transfer the nurse at the transfer said to wait until 14 days from yesterday but my schedule says 30th November so I know realistically I won't wait 14 days so I have the tests hidden and my DH will give me them back next Wednesday which will be 10dp3dt, I promise I will be taking it easy have the tree put up by DH only decorations for me and I have the next two weeks off work to potter around xx


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> thanks chick:hugs: how long were you in recovery for?

Not long I was in recovery around 1hr and DH stays with you the whole time xx


----------



## threebirds

Hiya Gemma

Im doin good thanks. Ov time, so :sex:
Might as well throw everything at it while waiting on our icsi cycle. Trying to keep busy, got a lot of wrk on & also focusing on trying to loose weight, but thats v slow. Im glad ur takin it easy & have the 2wks off wrk. A few gentle walks & lots of lolling around. You need a few boxsets. I used a 30day free trial on Netflix when we had our cycle durin the summer. Or you could do all ur xmas shoppin online  getting xmasy is a good distraction. Im so glad you got two on board, really doubles your chances. Feelin good about this xxxxx



GemmaG said:


> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Gemma & your two wee embies
> :dust::dust::dust:
> What day transfer did you have? And when did they say to test?
> Keeping everything crossed for you! Eeeeek it's so exciting. Dont be overdoing it with the xmas tree! Are you able to take it easy over the next week?
> Thrilled you have got to this stage. I know what a rollercoaster it is!
> 
> Tcmc - eeek you're triggering tonight, good luck. Really thrilled for you that your follies are looking good. :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Sending best wishes to everyone & looking forward to seein some BFPs on this thread v soon xxx
> 
> Hi threebirds how are you??? Thank you so much we are delighted :) we had a three day transfer the nurse at the transfer said to wait until 14 days from yesterday but my schedule says 30th November so I know realistically I won't wait 14 days so I have the tests hidden and my DH will give me them back next Wednesday which will be 10dp3dt, I promise I will be taking it easy have the tree put up by DH only decorations for me and I have the next two weeks off work to potter around xxClick to expand...


----------



## GemmaG

Yay for :sex: you never know :) I totally forget what's that's like lol box set and Netflix is a superb idea thanks that's me sorted hubby found out a way to set it up for me he's going away to work in the morning for 4 days so plenty of relaxation and peace and quiet ;) yeah keeping yourself busy is the only way I actually feel so different the last few days! Almost relief as you get totally consumed by it! How long do you think you have to wait for your next cycle x



threebirds said:


> Hiya Gemma
> 
> Im doin good thanks. Ov time, so :sex:
> Might as well throw everything at it while waiting on our icsi cycle. Trying to keep busy, got a lot of wrk on & also focusing on trying to loose weight, but thats v slow. Im glad ur takin it easy & have the 2wks off wrk. A few gentle walks & lots of lolling around. You need a few boxsets. I used a 30day free trial on Netflix when we had our cycle durin the summer. Or you could do all ur xmas shoppin online  getting xmasy is a good distraction. Im so glad you got two on board, really doubles your chances. Feelin good about this xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> GemmaG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Gemma & your two wee embies
> :dust::dust::dust:
> What day transfer did you have? And when did they say to test?
> Keeping everything crossed for you! Eeeeek it's so exciting. Dont be overdoing it with the xmas tree! Are you able to take it easy over the next week?
> Thrilled you have got to this stage. I know what a rollercoaster it is!
> 
> Tcmc - eeek you're triggering tonight, good luck. Really thrilled for you that your follies are looking good. :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Sending best wishes to everyone & looking forward to seein some BFPs on this thread v soon xxx
> 
> Hi threebirds how are you??? Thank you so much we are delighted :) we had a three day transfer the nurse at the transfer said to wait until 14 days from yesterday but my schedule says 30th November so I know realistically I won't wait 14 days so I have the tests hidden and my DH will give me them back next Wednesday which will be 10dp3dt, I promise I will be taking it easy have the tree put up by DH only decorations for me and I have the next two weeks off work to potter around xxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## twinklemama

Hi girlies!!! 
Tcmc, I'm so excited for you triggering tonight! Glad the follies are looking good, hopefully you'll get loads of lovely eggies! And don't panic about the collection, it will all be worth it. Xo
Gemma, glad to hear ur taking things easy and doing lots of nice stuff. I'm gonna take a lot more time off with this next cycle I think. I had my ET on a Friday morning and went back to work in the afternoon for a couple of hours then rested over the weekend, but it will be different this time. Don't know why I thought it was a good idea to go back to work, I suppose I thought it would keep my mind busy. And I'm self employed, so taking more time off wasn't really an option after paying for the treatment in the first place. The gel stuff sounds minging! The pessaries were good cos you could put them in both ends which meant there was no clearing anything out, it happened naturally if you know what I mean lol! 
Babies r us, I know exactly what you mean about the RFC being a bit crap at information. We had our screening appointment today and it just felt like they couldn't get us out of the nurses room quickly enough. Hopefully my next appointment will be better.
Threebirds, fingers crossed with trying, I know a girl who never made it to her screening appointment-she fell pregnant at the very last chance so you never know! 
Hope everyone else is keeping well! Xo


----------



## tcmc

well girls i done the trigger shot at 10pm all good DH was more jumpy then me:haha: he kept asking Are you ok? Does it hurt? on and on:haha: i will probably worry some more for the next 36 hours that i will ovulate early and lose all those precious eggs so roll on 10am wednesday morning:happydance:


----------



## Babies r us

tcmc said:


> well girls i done the trigger shot at 10pm all good DH was more jumpy then me:haha: he kept asking Are you ok? Does it hurt? on and on:haha: i will probably worry some more for the next 36 hours that i will ovulate early and lose all those precious eggs so roll on 10am wednesday morning:happydance:

Tcmc I will be keeping everything crossed for you. Only hours to wait now so hang in there xxxxxxx


----------



## GemmaG

Twinklemama I was considering going back to work too but decided I deserved a break after it all and I'm so glad I did I think it's important to take some time to just relax and sleep when u need to! I have a friend from work who is a week ahead of me and she is in her 2ww, she went back and now she really doesn't want to be there......,but it is definitely different being self employed my hubby is self employed too so I understand what it's like to try and get time off :hugs: :haha: the gel is most definitely minging!! X


twinklemama said:


> Hi girlies!!!
> Tcmc, I'm so excited for you triggering tonight! Glad the follies are looking good, hopefully you'll get loads of lovely eggies! And don't panic about the collection, it will all be worth it. Xo
> Gemma, glad to hear ur taking things easy and doing lots of nice stuff. I'm gonna take a lot more time off with this next cycle I think. I had my ET on a Friday morning and went back to work in the afternoon for a couple of hours then rested over the weekend, but it will be different this time. Don't know why I thought it was a good idea to go back to work, I suppose I thought it would keep my mind busy. And I'm self employed, so taking more time off wasn't really an option after paying for the treatment in the first place. The gel stuff sounds minging! The pessaries were good cos you could put them in both ends which meant there was no clearing anything out, it happened naturally if you know what I mean lol!
> Babies r us, I know exactly what you mean about the RFC being a bit crap at information. We had our screening appointment today and it just felt like they couldn't get us out of the nurses room quickly enough. Hopefully my next appointment will be better.
> Threebirds, fingers crossed with trying, I know a girl who never made it to her screening appointment-she fell pregnant at the very last chance so you never know!
> Hope everyone else is keeping well! Xo


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> well girls i done the trigger shot at 10pm all good DH was more jumpy then me:haha: he kept asking Are you ok? Does it hurt? on and on:haha: i will probably worry some more for the next 36 hours that i will ovulate early and lose all those precious eggs so roll on 10am wednesday morning:happydance:

Yay drug free day your nearly there now :) will be thinking of you in the morning I'm sure you will get plenty of wee eggies xxx


----------



## tcmc

omg!! im so nervous:cry: less than 15 hours til retrieval and i am getting really scared:cry: i hope i dont make a fool of myself! i think im just gonna keep asking for top up til they say i cant have anymore and Gemma you said gas and air is an option too so il be saying yes please to that as well:haha:


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> omg!! im so nervous:cry: less than 15 hours til retrieval and i am getting really scared:cry: i hope i dont make a fool of myself! i think im just gonna keep asking for top up til they say i cant have anymore and Gemma you said gas and air is an option too so il be saying yes please to that as well:haha:

You will be fine sweetie but nothing I say will take those nerves away its the anticipation and fear of the unknown.........My whole body was shaking uncontrollably when they put me on the bed with my legs in stirrups but like I said before breathe take all the meds you need and it's over quickly! Sending loads of hugs:hugs:


----------



## tcmc

thanks Gemma:hugs: im just driving myself crazy overthinking it:wacko: funny thing is it wouldnt matter how painful it is i will do it as it means i may finally get our little precious :baby: :hugs:


----------



## GemmaG

Exactly sweetie and its crap that we have to do it but you know what it will be worth every second xxxxx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello ladies, I did my first NHS cycle back in July/August time and unfortunately it didn't work. They only retrieved 2 eggs which both fertilised and were a 4 cell 3/3 and a 4 cell 2/1. Yesterday I had my review appointment and was told due it was basically my low ovarian reserve was the cause and they will just up my meds in my next cycle which of course will be self funded. I was told I could go as early as January but I refused as I will be mid marathon training. Also because I don't have that sort of money just sitting about. So they took a note to call me in April 2013 and I just hope I can find the funds someway. I am NTNP at the moment as I am doing the Paris marathon in April however if I was lucky for a miracle I am ok with that....I will just go to Paris to cheer my club members on. :haha:

TCMC, you will be fine for EC. The drugs are great. They make you a bit light headed and you can ask for them anytime and the wee nurses are lovely. Your DH will also be in the same room as you so try not to worry but I know it is easier said than done as I was so nervous and then thought why was I worrying so much when it was over. I thought ET was worse but that's because they had to straighten my uterus to get the embies in so don't worry about that either. :winkwink:

All the best to everyone else who is mid treatment and is PUPO.


----------



## twinklemama

Tcmc, good luck for tomoro pet! It will be over before you know it and you'll be wondering why you worried so much! And don't worry about making a fool of yourself, they will have seen it all and more. Fingers crossed for loads of lovely healthy eggs! Xo


----------



## twinklemama

Gemma, I'm gonna try my best to take a couple of weeks off, ur right, we definitely deserve a break from work after all this at the very least! Hope your embies are snuggling in nicely xo


----------



## tinkertailors

goodluck for tomorrow tcmc thinking on u pet x and irish eyes what do u mean they had to straighten ur uterus?? was it because it was retroverted or something cause mine is does this happen everyone where the uterus is not in right place??


----------



## tcmc

I'm stressing out now cos they still haven't called me through and DHs little swimmers were collected 45 mins ago!! Wth is going on another cpl came in after us for the same thing his stuff wS collected and 10 mins later they wer brought through!


----------



## Irish_eyes

tcmc, don't be worrying too much about that as I wasn't called for a good while after DH did his sample. But you are probably mid EC at the moment. 

Tinkertailors, I have a tilted uterus but now that I am thinking about it I think they straightened my cervix and not my uterus. What was I thinking? :dohh: Sorry for frightening you all. So she just used a pair of tongs to do that which probably would not have been as bad but she accidently nipped me.


----------



## GemmaG

Tcmc I waited half an hour but your likely finished by now hope all went well :hugs: x

Irish-eyes - ouch ouch ouch I know how that feels :( when I had my hsg they had to grab my cervix with tongs because the catheter wouldn't go in and it slipped off twice it is horrendous!!! Makes me cross my legs thinking about it xx


----------



## tcmc

Well ladies all done in recovery now all went well wasn't the horrendous experience I was expecting thank god . They did hit a few blood vessels so I lost a bit of blood.
Soooo we got 14 eggs!! So happy I just hope we get some good embies out of those and ET is on Friday xx thank u all so much for being so supportive and reassuring xx


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> Well ladies all done in recovery now all went well wasn't the horrendous experience I was expecting thank god . They did hit a few blood vessels so I lost a bit of blood.
> Soooo we got 14 eggs!! So happy I just hope we get some good embies out of those and ET is on Friday xx thank u all so much for being so supportive and reassuring xx

Yay for your 14 eggies well done :hugs: the bleeding should stop by tomorrow. I'm sure those eggies will be getting jiggy in the lab tonight xxx


----------



## twinklemama

That's fab news tcmc! Hope ur feeling ok now petal! xo 
Does DH get to stay with you for the whole procedure?


----------



## tcmc

Thanks everyone finally home and pjs on they had to keep me in for almost 3 hrs because I almost fainted and blood pressure was low. Quite sore now but gonna rest up and will phone in the morning to see how my precious little eggies are doing 

Twinkle- yes DH was with me the entire time  xx


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> Thanks everyone finally home and pjs on they had to keep me in for almost 3 hrs because I almost fainted and blood pressure was low. Quite sore now but gonna rest up and will phone in the morning to see how my precious little eggies are doing
> 
> Twinkle- yes DH was with me the entire time  xx

Aww just rest up sweetie it does take it out of you loads of tlc and pampering today by DH :hugs:

AFM - been cramping slightly today :( I hope it's not a bad sign can any of you girls tell me when AF should arrive if it doesn't work? Hopefully it won't come to that but cramps worry me and I haven't been told? X


----------



## tcmc

Gemma- as far as i know they set you OTD for 2 days after AF should arrive so if ur test day was tomorrow then technically AF would have been due on tuesday:shrug: cramping is normal in early pregnancy tho so keep thinking poitive your not out yet!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinklemama

Tcmc, glad ur home with ur feet up. Lots of tlc tonight! And lots of cooking in the lab! xo
Gemma, the cramping is normal whether ur pregnant or not. It's the progesterone in the gel stuff. I had the same problem last time and phoned the clinic, the nurse said its perfectly normal after everything you've had done and from the drugs ur still taking. She said its basically the same way that ur ovaries cramp durin stimulation, the uterus is being targeted by these drugs so it will react. Don't read into it if you can help yourself. As for AF, mine started as tcmc says, 2 days after it would've been due without treatment-didn't even get as far as test day. But don't panic, everything has gone so well so far that you're bound to get that BFP! xo


----------



## GemmaG

Thanks girls I'm still feeling very positive about it all just wasn't sure what was happening:hugs: Twinkle that makes total sense and puts everything in prospective thank you :hugs:xx


----------



## tcmc

well ladies, I am just off the phone with the emryologist and as we were doing ICSI they would only inject mature eggs. sooo of the 14 eggs collected 13 of them were mature and injected yesterday and of the 13 injected 11 have fertilised!!!!

They are going to keep 7 out to chose from for transfer and the remaining 4 are going to be frozen

I cant believe it we couldnt have wished for better results i just hope and pray that we get our little forever baby this time around and the little snow babies will be future siblings

I will be having transfer at 2.30 tomorrow afternoon and they have said it looks like they will more than likely put 2 back :happydance::happydance:


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> well ladies, I am just off the phone with the emryologist and as we were doing ICSI they would only inject mature eggs. sooo of the 14 eggs collected 13 of them were mature and injected yesterday and of the 13 injected 11 have fertilised!!!!
> 
> They are going to keep 7 out to chose from for transfer and the remaining 4 are going to be frozen
> 
> I cant believe it we couldnt have wished for better results i just hope and pray that we get our little forever baby this time around and the little snow babies will be future siblings
> 
> I will be having transfer at 2.30 tomorrow afternoon and they have said it looks like they will more than likely put 2 back :happydance::happydance:

Tcmc that is absolutely fantastic news :hugs: so so happy for you:happydance: how are you feeling today sweetie?? Xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Tcmc, congratulations pet that is fantastic news. :happydance:

GemmaG, did they tell you what cells your wee embies are?


----------



## GemmaG

:cry:


Irish_eyes said:


> Tcmc, congratulations pet that is fantastic news. :happydance:
> 
> GemmaG, did they tell you what cells your wee embies are?

Hi Irish eyes yes I had two top grade 7 cell embies put back x


----------



## twinklemama

Tcmc, that's amazing news!! Well done you! xo


----------



## GemmaG

Girls 

Just wondering would you advise or will u be testing out your trigger shot have seen so many things about it lasting longer in some people I wouldn't want to get my hopes up..... It's been 9 days since I took it x


----------



## twinklemama

It's unlikely the trigger hCG will still be in your system by now, but I've heard of people testing each day until it cleared so they could be sure if the test became positive again that it was reliable.


----------



## tcmc

well girls todays the day!:happydance: ET at 2.30:happydance: im nervous worried excited all these different things at once its exhausting! 

Gemma- how was you ET? what happened on the day? im hoping they will still go ahead and put 2 back:hugs:


----------



## Irish_eyes

GemmaG said:


> :cry:
> 
> 
> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> Tcmc, congratulations pet that is fantastic news. :happydance:
> 
> GemmaG, did they tell you what cells your wee embies are?
> 
> Hi Irish eyes yes I had two top grade 7 cell embies put back xClick to expand...

Fantastic! :happydance: When's your OTD? I would advise not to test until then. But I did do an early test, I think I did it 7dp3dt which was of course negative so the trigger was definitely gone then. But I tested that day because I started spotting which was a full week before my OTD. I had two embies put back which were both only 4 cell and found out this week that one of them would definitely not have given us a pregnancy.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Tcmc, good luck for today. They just take you into a wee room and again DH will be there. They will tell you the cell and grade of the your embies and how many you will be getting put back in. You go behind the curtain again and do what you did for EC. At this point they gave my DH a form to sign to say we were not getting any embies frozen which your DH will probably get too to confirm how many will be frozen. Then they will put them in which isn't that long then they give you a pg test, a silver tart tray (that's what it looked like to me) and forms and send you on your way. Hope that helps. :winkwink:


----------



## GemmaG

Irish_eyes said:


> GemmaG said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> 
> 
> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> Tcmc, congratulations pet that is fantastic news. :happydance:
> 
> GemmaG, did they tell you what cells your wee embies are?
> 
> Hi Irish eyes yes I had two top grade 7 cell embies put back xClick to expand...
> 
> Fantastic! :happydance: When's your OTD? I would advise not to test until then. But I did do an early test, I think I did it 7dp3dt which was of course negative so the trigger was definitely gone then. But I tested that day because I started spotting which was a full week before my OTD. I had two embies put back which were both only 4 cell and found out this week that one of them would definitely not have given us a pregnancy.Click to expand...

Irish eyes its the 30th I am a nightmare I know I will test before then practically sitting on my hands to stop me lol I'm 5 days past 3 day transfer I will maybe test now and make sure it's gone I mean it's been 10 days now so should be gone! (Well thats my excuse anyway im a poas fiend lol) yeah I had pink mixed in with my crinone gel the day I had cramps (wednesday) just like 4 speckles and now no cramps and back to full white gel not getting my hopes up but dying to know!! 2ww is a killer:wacko: x

Tcmc just as Irish eyes said that's it down to a t!! Good luck huni let us know how u get on xxx


----------



## GemmaG

So I pee'd on a First response 6 days early test and there is a faint pink line. So trigger must still be in my system as it would be too early for natural hcg I think xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh Gemma, I am hoping that it's well out of your system and that's more of a very early BFP. You have a really good chance as those we embies sound really strong. Give it another day or two and do another one just to see if the trigger has definitely gone and if it's darker then you know you are on to a winner. :winkwink:


----------



## GemmaG

Irish_eyes said:


> Oh Gemma, I am hoping that it's well out of your system and that's more of a very early BFP. You have a really good chance as those we embies sound really strong. Give it another day or two and do another one just to see if the trigger has definitely gone and if it's darker then you know you are on to a winner. :winkwink:

It would be great the best christmas present in the world. I'm going to test again on Sunday and see if there is any progression either way at least by then I will have a good negative if its trigger or a darker line if its my wee embies x


----------



## tcmc

Well girls I am now PUPO with twins :-D plz stick plz stick!!


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> Well girls I am now PUPO with twins :-D plz stick plz stick!!

Yay yay yay!!!!! Congrats :hugs: What grade/cell were ur wee embies xxx


----------



## tcmc

I'm not sure wot grade she said they are 4 cell exactly where they should b for a 2 day transfer.


----------



## GemmaG

Absolutely perfect :) get snuggled in wee embies xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Congrats tcmc! Keeping everything crossed for u ladies! I'm feeling so much more positive about my upcoming cycle, you girls have done so well and I'm sooooo excited for u both! 
Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is well xo


----------



## GemmaG

I couldn't be more happy with the RFC other than one doctor that I disliked I found the whole experience really good!! You should feel positive :) won't be long il be stalking this thread whatever happens to see how all you girlies are getting on when your treatment starts xx


----------



## GemmaG

Hey girls 

How is everyone?? has been very quiet on here!! 

Tcmc how are you sweetie hope your feeling okay and not to much pain after the retrieval xx

Well I tested again today and got quite a good second line :) cautiously excited hoping the next few days I can get an amazing and blazing BFP it's only 7dp transfer so all is good!!

Thinking of you all and much love xx


----------



## tcmc

GemmaG said:


> Hey girls
> 
> How is everyone?? has been very quiet on here!!
> 
> Tcmc how are you sweetie hope your feeling okay and not to much pain after the retrieval xx
> 
> Well I tested again today and got quite a good second line :) cautiously excited hoping the next few days I can get an amazing and blazing BFP it's only 7dp transfer so all is good!!
> 
> Thinking of you all and much love xx

YAY for your BFP!!:happydance: i hope it continues to get darker for you:hugs: have you had any symptoms or feeling anything?

I am going crazy already and only 2dp2dt:wacko: today i am having alot of lower back pain not sharp just achey, i dont know if its anything to do with whats going on with the embies or if its because i havent had a BM since friday before transfer:shrug: also my tummy is achey almost like when you do too much at the gym and it feels over stretched having some shooting pains down below also but i guess thats because of all the hoaking and poking they have been doin down there this week:shrug: had the tiniest bit of brownish coloured blood on my liner today i just hope to god its implantation bleeding and not a sign that AF is trying to show:cry: 
my tummy is very swollen so at the min i actually look about 5 months pregnant, if only:hugs:

hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well:hugs:


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> GemmaG said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> 
> How is everyone?? has been very quiet on here!!
> 
> Tcmc how are you sweetie hope your feeling okay and not to much pain after the retrieval xx
> 
> Well I tested again today and got quite a good second line :) cautiously excited hoping the next few days I can get an amazing and blazing BFP it's only 7dp transfer so all is good!!
> 
> Thinking of you all and much love xx
> 
> YAY for your BFP!!:happydance: i hope it continues to get darker for you:hugs: have you had any symptoms or feeling anything?
> 
> I am going crazy already and only 2dp2dt:wacko: today i am having alot of lower back pain not sharp just achey, i dont know if its anything to do with whats going on with the embies or if its because i havent had a BM since friday before transfer:shrug: also my tummy is achey almost like when you do too much at the gym and it feels over stretched having some shooting pains down below also but i guess thats because of all the hoaking and poking they have been doin down there this week:shrug: had the tiniest bit of brownish coloured blood on my liner today i just hope to god its implantation bleeding and not a sign that AF is trying to show:cry:
> my tummy is very swollen so at the min i actually look about 5 months pregnant, if only:hugs:
> 
> hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks sweetie cautiously optimistic but I don't think I will believe it until I get past my AF date will keep peeing until then ;) have had no symptoms at all except tiredness that happened today felt dead on my feet it just came over me this afternoon and shooting pains down my vajayjay lol and that was a few days ago! Im also so freaking hot especially at night. Positive thoughts = positive lines babe I have a good feeling about us both we have been in it together from the start and we will finish together with our BFP!!! All your signs at the mo sound like post retrieval things, implantation will happen after 6th day! You will do it girl I know u will xxxx


----------



## tcmc

yeah thats what i was thinking and i have been trying to drink plenty of water (which i never normally do) to keep OHSS at bay. i really hope this is the time for us both:hugs: grow little embies grow!!

how many dpt did you take your first test? i am sooo impatient anyway so this is killing me:haha:


----------



## twinklemama

Gemma, amazing news honey! I'm sure u and DH are beside yourselves to find out for certain, but it looks pretty good so far. I'm so happy for you!
Tcmc, the aches and pains are prob due to the progesterone. Take some hot water with orange juice in to get things moving lol! 
Wifeyw and threebirds, what stage are you girls at now? I'm just waiting on AF to start my BCP in 2 weeks, can't wait to see it this month lol!
Hope everyone is well. Xo


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> yeah thats what i was thinking and i have been trying to drink plenty of water (which i never normally do) to keep OHSS at bay. i really hope this is the time for us both:hugs: grow little embies grow!!
> 
> how many dpt did you take your first test? i am sooo impatient anyway so this is killing me:haha:

Yes get the water into you I'm still doing it and it has definitely helped with the swollen sore tummy! I tested at 5dp3dt and then again today will keep testing now though....., once I start I can't stop lol honey it will be your time just keep relaxed and try not to stress about it all wont be long until you can start peeing :) will you wait or test early??? :hugs: x


----------



## GemmaG

twinklemama said:


> Gemma, amazing news honey! I'm sure u and DH are beside yourselves to find out for certain, but it looks pretty good so far. I'm so happy for you!
> Tcmc, the aches and pains are prob due to the progesterone. Take some hot water with orange juice in to get things moving lol!
> Wifeyw and threebirds, what stage are you girls at now? I'm just waiting on AF to start my BCP in 2 weeks, can't wait to see it this month lol!
> Hope everyone is well. Xo

Thank you twinklemama I'm trying not to get to excited just incase as the line is never dark enough for me just hope it darkens up soon!! Yay for the BCP and then it will be start before you know it!! :) xx


----------



## GemmaG

Well girls I got an even better line today so I think its safe to say we have done it :) Thank you so much to you all it has been wonderful to share and experience this all with you. Your support and words of encouragement have been amazing :hugs::hugs: xxx oh and if you go to the pregnancy test forum if you fancy a wee nosey at them you can find all my pics todays are on page 4!! xxx


----------



## Babies r us

GemmaG said:


> Well girls I got an even better line today so I think its safe to say we have done it :) Thank you so much to you all it has been wonderful to share and experience this all with you. Your support and words of encouragement have been amazing :hugs::hugs: xxx oh and if you go to the pregnancy test forum if you fancy a wee nosey at them you can find all my pics todays are on page 4!! xxx

OMG Gemma congratulations I'm super happy for you.. I'm sure you can't believe it well done huni.. 
Fan Daby dosy.....
Super day for you xxxx


----------



## GemmaG

Thank you Babies are us :hugs: I'm am delighted and my lines are getting stronger every test I think I may have two in there but I'm just amazed it worked we are over the moon!!! Xx


----------



## Babies r us

Well pleased for you both tcmc & Gemma I'm buzzing for you both honestly. I'm sure u both cant contain urselves &#128517;&#128517; 
I'm still without schedule I'm now on day 28 of my BCP so looks like I'm gonna be on it a while longer than you guys were. Patients are wearing very thin lol they r prob trying to arrange me round the Xmas period so as not to cause too much inconvenience.. Althought ur successes are keeping me sane at the minute. Keep safe you all xxxx


----------



## GemmaG

Babies r us said:


> Well pleased for you both tcmc & Gemma I'm buzzing for you both honestly. I'm sure u both cant contain urselves &#128517;&#128517;
> I'm still without schedule I'm now on day 28 of my BCP so looks like I'm gonna be on it a while longer than you guys were. Patients are wearing very thin lol they r prob trying to arrange me round the Xmas period so as not to cause too much inconvenience.. Althought ur successes are keeping me sane at the minute. Keep safe you all xxxx

Argh that must be doing your head in........hopefully this week you will have some progress and you will get that schedule xxxx


----------



## tcmc

YAYYY! congratulations Gemma i am so so happy for you and il keep my fingers crossed u do have 2 little :baby::baby: in there :happydance: you must be so so happy!!

my heads going with this waiting business!!:wacko: i picked up a cpl of HPT at asda today which prob wasnt a great idea cos i will only b tempted to test reallllllly early:haha: no patience at all!!


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> YAYYY! congratulations Gemma i am so so happy for you and il keep my fingers crossed u do have 2 little :baby::baby: in there :happydance: you must be so so happy!!
> 
> my heads going with this waiting business!!:wacko: i picked up a cpl of HPT at asda today which prob wasnt a great idea cos i will only b tempted to test reallllllly early:haha: no patience at all!!

Thank you missus!!!! We are so happy but I'm so nervous just trying to enjoy it but I don't think il stop worrying until I get past 12 wks!! 

Hehe sit on your hands do not pee on those sticks :haha: it's so hard not to though you just want to know like yesterday lol xx


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> YAYYY! congratulations Gemma i am so so happy for you and il keep my fingers crossed u do have 2 little :baby::baby: in there :happydance: you must be so so happy!!
> 
> my heads going with this waiting business!!:wacko: i picked up a cpl of HPT at asda today which prob wasnt a great idea cos i will only b tempted to test reallllllly early:haha: no patience at all!!

Thank you missus!!!! We are so happy but I'm so nervous just trying to enjoy it but I don't think il stop worrying until I get past 12 wks!! 

Hehe sit on your hands do not pee on those sticks :haha: it's so hard not to though you just want to know like yesterday lol xx


----------



## twinklemama

Gemma, well done honey! This ivf/pregnancy thing is such a waiting game-now you have to wait to find out if there's 1 or 2 in there lol!! But seriously, enjoy every minute of it, I'm so pleased for u!
Tcmc, it will be you next!!
Babies r us, hopefully your schedule will arrive soon. I'm due to start BCP on 7th dec and was wondering how the Xmas holidays would affect them sending out mine. Does anyone know if DH has to be with you for all the monitoring scans etc? My DH is gonna be away for a week or so in January and February so was wondering if they will delay treatment until he's here for the whole thing.


----------



## Babies r us

GemmaG said:


> Thank you Babies are us :hugs: I'm am delighted and my lines are getting stronger every test I think I may have two in there but I'm just amazed it worked we are over the moon!!! Xx

I'm sure u r Hun & so u should b, ur very own little miracles'' absolutely fab honestly best as pressie ever xoxo


----------



## Babies r us

Twinklemama I'm sure you can't wait to get started its so frustrating just waiting around. Although I'm so impatient anyway. Lol
I've been on my BCP for 28 days (not that I'm countin lol) but at r screening appointment the nurse did day it wasn't necessary for my hubbie to be at every appointment because we asked due to his work also, so u should be fine! 
I'm sure ur super excited an counting down the days to get started. I can't even think about Xmas I'm too occupied with all this treatment! The good sucess stories here r keeping me sane. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## threebirds

Wow I disappear for a few days and come back to the threads first BFP!!! Really delighted for you Gemma, I totally understand ur caution but wow congratulations to you both xxx
Now I have to catch up with the rest of the posts. Hope every1 is keepin well.
Did any1 watch the bbcni prog tonight? Im sure it will be on iplayer if you missed it. Having been thru an Origin cycle it was strange to watch it all, but good for people who dont know much about the process.
Nite all xxxx


----------



## GemmaG

threebirds said:


> Wow I disappear for a few days and come back to the threads first BFP!!! Really delighted for you Gemma, I totally understand ur caution but wow congratulations to you both xxx
> Now I have to catch up with the rest of the posts. Hope every1 is keepin well.
> Did any1 watch the bbcni prog tonight? Im sure it will be on iplayer if you missed it. Having been thru an Origin cycle it was strange to watch it all, but good for people who dont know much about the process.
> Nite all xxxx

Thank you threebirds I'm absolutely thrilled and to top it off got an amazing test today second line was almost as dark as the control so I'm no longer going to be cautious I know I have amazing babies with me and I have every faith in them I'm going to enjoy every minute :) yes I watched it..... It's truly amazing what they do I actually had a wee cry especially at the end I honestly felt heart wrenchingly gutted for those girls it broke my heart when u feel so lucky and blessed when that is just devastating I just hope and pray my wee embies are snuggled in tight and for the long haul xx


----------



## tcmc

aww Gemma thats brilliant!! loving the new test pic!!:happydance::hugs: enjoy every minute of it chick:hugs: did u only test using the frer or what type of test did you use?

im thinking i will test on saturday or sunday which will put me 8/9dp2dt or 10/11dpo do you think this is still too early. im so worried everyday in 1 sense i want to end the torture and just find out and in the other i want it to last as long as possible before completely bursting the bubble:cry::wacko:


----------



## wifeyw

Twinklemama - Im currently on day 17 of BCP awaiting schedule alot of girls said the come around or after 21 days on BCP. I feel its dragging in so i'm tryin to keep busy until it arrives so i know dates to plan around it's a pain not knowin where you stand. Does your AF usually come on time? we will be around similar times then. won't be long goin in fingers crossed. x

Does anyone know how long RFC will be closing for xmas? 

Babies r us - Can't believe you still haven't recieved your schedule have you phoned them up? Is it not driving you nuts? Hopefully it comes within next few days please let us know when you do x

Tcmc - well done! glad your ET went well i'm sure you will get your BFP very soon, i'd be busting to test to but try and leave it as long as you can just incase hide those tests like gemma done give them to your DH lol i know easier said than done :-/ How are you feeling other than that? has your DH been lifting and laying you? 

Gemma - yyaayyy Massive congrats to you and ur DH  .. Can't believe it so over the moon for you looks a lovely dark line there in recent test pic.. i'd be causious too i think until the scan but enjoy every minute of it... What happens now then with you have you to phone them up? I thought they bring you in and do bloods themselves to make sure your PG :-/ x

threebirds - Hi how are you? I caught the programme last night i missed first 10 minutes of it but thing its repeated again tonight i have to say i was balling my eyes out to it. x
Hi to everyone else sorry i've not been writing as much just trying to stay busy busy to help make time go faster xx


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> Twinklemama - Im currently on day 17 of BCP awaiting schedule alot of girls said the come around or after 21 days on BCP. I feel its dragging in so i'm tryin to keep busy until it arrives so i know dates to plan around it's a pain not knowin where you stand. Does your AF usually come on time? we will be around similar times then. won't be long goin in fingers crossed. x
> 
> Does anyone know how long RFC will be closing for xmas?
> 
> Babies r us - Can't believe you still haven't recieved your schedule have you phoned them up? Is it not driving you nuts? Hopefully it comes within next few days please let us know when you do x
> 
> Tcmc - well done! glad your ET went well i'm sure you will get your BFP very soon, i'd be busting to test to but try and leave it as long as you can just incase hide those tests like gemma done give them to your DH lol i know easier said than done :-/ How are you feeling other than that? has your DH been lifting and laying you?
> 
> Gemma - yyaayyy Massive congrats to you and ur DH  .. Can't believe it so over the moon for you looks a lovely dark line there in recent test pic.. i'd be causious too i think until the scan but enjoy every minute of it... What happens now then with you have you to phone them up? I thought they bring you in and do bloods themselves to make sure your PG :-/ x
> 
> threebirds - Hi how are you? I caught the programme last night i missed first 10 minutes of it but thing its repeated again tonight i have to say i was balling my eyes out to it. x
> Hi to everyone else sorry i've not been writing as much just trying to stay busy busy to help make time go faster xx

Wifeyw - oh yes it is completely doing my head in I can't think of anything else an Gemma an tcmc had their schedules already by now an were starting their nasal spray on day 31. I'm so frustrated. I phoned the RFC but was casually told they'd be in touch when they had my schedule ready. They z they like to keep ya on ur BCP for around 2 months.. Argggggg
&#128548;&#128548;
Ur not too far behind me maybe we will get our schedules together luv x


----------



## wifeyw

I can't believe that, I hate when they say things like that leaves you hanging basically prob is to do with leaving you longer because with them closing over xmas etc thats what i was worried about looks like it will be after xmas. oh well! As long as we are moving in the right direction thats all that matters. They might start yours after your next set of BCP then do you think? I hoped to start before xmas because i can't focus on anything else.. i'm sure your the same. We might bump into one another hopefully we are same time b nice to go through it together. y do they leave you 2 months x


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> I can't believe that, I hate when they say things like that leaves you hanging basically prob is to do with leaving you longer because with them closing over xmas etc thats what i was worried about looks like it will be after xmas. oh well! As long as we are moving in the right direction thats all that matters. They might start yours after your next set of BCP then do you think? I hoped to start before xmas because i can't focus on anything else.. i'm sure your the same. We might bump into one another hopefully we are same time b nice to go through it together. y do they leave you 2 months x

I am the exact same it's hard to even concentrate on Xmas or anything for that matter.. I'm jus counting days of pills etc. but yes I think u could be right it may be to work round the clinic during the holidays. I'm jus playing a waiting game an &#128591; everyday when I get home from work the letter will be there!! But on a positive as u say we're one step closer.
Yes I think we could be around the same time chic which will be nice as u say xo


----------



## Babies r us

Babies r us said:


> wifeyw said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe that, I hate when they say things like that leaves you hanging basically prob is to do with leaving you longer because with them closing over xmas etc thats what i was worried about looks like it will be after xmas. oh well! As long as we are moving in the right direction thats all that matters. They might start yours after your next set of BCP then do you think? I hoped to start before xmas because i can't focus on anything else.. i'm sure your the same. We might bump into one another hopefully we are same time b nice to go through it together. y do they leave you 2 months x
> 
> 
> 
> I am the exact same it's hard to even concentrate on Xmas or anything for that matter.. I'm jus counting days of pills etc. but yes I think u could be right it may be to work round the clinic during the holidays. I'm jus playing a waiting game an &#128591; everyday when I get home from work the letter will be there!! But on a positive as u say we're one step closer.
> Yes I think we could be around the same time chic which will be nice as u say xoClick to expand...

Sorry I jus noticed your q on the end. I'm not sure why they leave you 2 months I think personally they are just workin it out to make sure not everyone is in at the same time but I reckon the time of year isn't helping us either &#128549;boo for Xmas this year lol xo


----------



## GemmaG

:happydance:


tcmc said:


> aww Gemma thats brilliant!! loving the new test pic!!:happydance::hugs: enjoy every minute of it chick:hugs: did u only test using the frer or what type of test did you use?
> 
> im thinking i will test on saturday or sunday which will put me 8/9dp2dt or 10/11dpo do you think this is still too early. im so worried everyday in 1 sense i want to end the torture and just find out and in the other i want it to last as long as possible before completely bursting the bubble:cry::wacko:

Thank you huni :hugs: no I have been using Superdrug own brand they are fab had such a faint line with FRER 7dp3dt and then bought a Superdrug that afternoon and got a better line and within 40hrs I'm now nearly as dark as the control line and they are cheaper 7.99 for two 2 pack :thumbup:

I think it's personal choice sweetie I just knew I couldn't wait any longer I just needed to know as I was torturing myself so just do what u feel is right for you as I think deep down I knew even though I was still waiting for a negative! Implantation happens anywhere from 6-10 days dpo but I now know I was definitely on day 6 so if a test is negative at 10dpo your absolutely still in the running I have just been very early. I think 10/11 dpo is still very early to test but as I said I just couldn't wait.... do it when you feel ready...... I know you will be fine huni xx


----------



## GemmaG

wifeyw said:


> Twinklemama - Im currently on day 17 of BCP awaiting schedule alot of girls said the come around or after 21 days on BCP. I feel its dragging in so i'm tryin to keep busy until it arrives so i know dates to plan around it's a pain not knowin where you stand. Does your AF usually come on time? we will be around similar times then. won't be long goin in fingers crossed. x
> 
> Does anyone know how long RFC will be closing for xmas?
> 
> Babies r us - Can't believe you still haven't recieved your schedule have you phoned them up? Is it not driving you nuts? Hopefully it comes within next few days please let us know when you do x
> 
> Tcmc - well done! glad your ET went well i'm sure you will get your BFP very soon, i'd be busting to test to but try and leave it as long as you can just incase hide those tests like gemma done give them to your DH lol i know easier said than done :-/ How are you feeling other than that? has your DH been lifting and laying you?
> 
> Gemma - yyaayyy Massive congrats to you and ur DH  .. Can't believe it so over the moon for you looks a lovely dark line there in recent test pic.. i'd be causious too i think until the scan but enjoy every minute of it... What happens now then with you have you to phone them up? I thought they bring you in and do bloods themselves to make sure your PG :-/ x
> 
> threebirds - Hi how are you? I caught the programme last night i missed first 10 minutes of it but thing its repeated again tonight i have to say i was balling my eyes out to it. x
> Hi to everyone else sorry i've not been writing as much just trying to stay busy busy to help make time go faster xx

Thank you wifeyw :hugs: I'm not sure how long they close for I wouldn't think it's too long! No, no blood tests must be because its NHS they do it on the cheap you just test and then regardless of your result you send back a form that they give you at E/T and then wait for a letter to come in for a scan x


----------



## Smirn

Hi all 

I hope someone can help me I'm a little confussed
having icis I'm 33
Yesterday I went for egg recovery, three eggs where recovered and but only two were fertilised successfully as one egg was poor quality.
They have called me today and would like to transfer tomorrow day 2 is it a bad sign that they want to do it so soon or is this normal as there is only 2 embryos.

Also the have asked if I want both to be put back in is this a good idea.

I have been trying for 7 years to conceive and want to give myself the best chance.
They checked my lining yesterday and it is 11mm 

Any advise would be great 

Thanks


----------



## Smirn

Hi all 

I hope someone can help me I'm a little confussed
having icis I'm 33
Yesterday I went for egg recovery, three eggs where recovered and but only two were fertilised successfully as one egg was poor quality.
They have called me today and would like to transfer tomorrow day 2 is it a bad sign that they want to do it so soon or is this normal as there is only 2 embryos.

Also the have asked if I want both to be put back in is this a good idea.

I have been trying for 7 years to conceive and want to give myself the best chance.
They checked my lining yesterday and it is 11mm 

Any advise would be great 

Thanks


----------



## GemmaG

Smirn said:


> Hi all
> 
> I hope someone can help me I'm a little confussed
> having icis I'm 33
> Yesterday I went for egg recovery, three eggs where recovered and but only two were fertilised successfully as one egg was poor quality.
> They have called me today and would like to transfer tomorrow day 2 is it a bad sign that they want to do it so soon or is this normal as there is only 2 embryos.
> 
> Also the have asked if I want both to be put back in is this a good idea.
> 
> I have been trying for 7 years to conceive and want to give myself the best chance.
> They checked my lining yesterday and it is 11mm
> 
> Any advise would be great
> 
> Thanks

Hi Smirn

Are you attending the RFC? I honestly dont know what their protocol is for choosing transfer day I do know that only option is a day 2 or 3 transfer! I had a day 3 transfer and another girl Tcmc had a 2 day maybe Tcmc could answer that but I honestly believe they are were they are meant to be and day 2 or 3 doesn't have any difference re conception!

As for how many to transfer its personal choice and if they allow you to make that decision......... But id say if u are happy with the possibilities of twins go for it! Good luck x


----------



## tcmc

Smirn said:


> Hi all
> 
> I hope someone can help me I'm a little confussed
> having icis I'm 33
> Yesterday I went for egg recovery, three eggs where recovered and but only two were fertilised successfully as one egg was poor quality.
> They have called me today and would like to transfer tomorrow day 2 is it a bad sign that they want to do it so soon or is this normal as there is only 2 embryos.
> 
> Also the have asked if I want both to be put back in is this a good idea.
> 
> I have been trying for 7 years to conceive and want to give myself the best chance.
> They checked my lining yesterday and it is 11mm
> 
> Any advise would be great
> 
> 
> Thanks

hi smirn
I had a 2 day transfer last week at the rfc. i questioned why i was having a 2 day transfer with them and they told me that they only do 2day or 3 day there and also that the sooner the embryos can go back into ur body the better it is for them. they told me my embryos were excellent quality and dividing really well so they were happy to put them back and confident they would do well. what they didnt tell me and i found out myself is that they are closed on a saturday so because i had egg collection on wednesday there was no way i was gonna have anything but a day 2 transfer:shrug:

putting the embryos back on day2 instead of day 3 isnt going to make a difference really though i have been googling non stop since i found out i would be having a day 2 and honestly there is no evidence to suggest it would affect the chances of a pregnancy resulting. 

Good luck with your transfer it really is a piece of cake mine was literally over in seconds:hugs:


----------



## tcmc

Gemma - how are you today? are you still poas? when do you take the test they gave you and send in the form?:hugs:

Twinkle, Three, Wifey, Babies - where are all of you ladies at with the pill, waiting etc? :hugs:

AFM all my aches and pains and bloating and everything really seems to have just disappeared overnight:shrug: i dont know im tired even though i have been going to bed alot earlier than i would normally but i dont know what any of it means, to be honest i have never been more out of touch with my own body than these last few weeks:wacko: 

i think i am going to hold out until sunday to test if i feel i can wait longer i will cos atm as much as its driving me crazy not knowing i kind of like that there is a possibility that i am pregnant. i really hope i am:cry:


----------



## Babies r us

Tcmc I am on day 30 of my BCP an I still haven't received my schedule, I'm so frustrated. My patients are on a cliff edge&#128561; I called the RFC but the nurse told me the schedule will be out when it's ready an that ideally they like you to be on the BCP for around 2months (or 2 packs - 42 days) which I know isn't always the case as urself & Gemma were both 31days an had ur schedule well before now. 
I honestly think they just work it out round them. And reading about ur 2 day transfer an the sat closing thing sort of convinces me even more.. &#128548;&#128548;
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, all seems to be goin well so far Hun xo


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> Gemma - how are you today? are you still poas? when do you take the test they gave you and send in the form?:hugs:
> 
> Twinkle, Three, Wifey, Babies - where are all of you ladies at with the pill, waiting etc? :hugs:
> 
> AFM all my aches and pains and bloating and everything really seems to have just disappeared overnight:shrug: i dont know im tired even though i have been going to bed alot earlier than i would normally but i dont know what any of it means, to be honest i have never been more out of touch with my own body than these last few weeks:wacko:
> 
> i think i am going to hold out until sunday to test if i feel i can wait longer i will cos atm as much as its driving me crazy not knowing i kind of like that there is a possibility that i am pregnant. i really hope i am:cry:

Hey sweetie yes I couldn't help myself today as this would be date AF should arrive so went on a poas rampage:haha: after I got home from work just to check it was okay:hugs:

I would try and hold out a bit longer than I did huni I had such a faint line on my first test but 2 and 1/2 days later couldn't be more obvious I kinda wish they were my firsts tests that I took......... so just try and relax I know its really hard but I really have a good feeling about it chick! As for the symptoms mine are gone too absolutely nada no sore boobs no cramps nothing except tiredness hopefully its a good sign xxx


----------



## GemmaG

Babies r us said:


> Tcmc I am on day 30 of my BCP an I still haven't received my schedule, I'm so frustrated. My patients are on a cliff edge&#128561; I called the RFC but the nurse told me the schedule will be out when it's ready an that ideally they like you to be on the BCP for around 2months (or 2 packs - 42 days) which I know isn't always the case as urself & Gemma were both 31days an had ur schedule well before now.
> I honestly think they just work it out round them. And reading about ur 2 day transfer an the sat closing thing sort of convinces me even more.. &#128548;&#128548;
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, all seems to be goin well so far Hun xo

Babies r us I think you've hit the nail on head about them closing saturdays!! They are really inconsistent sometimes they need to pull their fingers out and get those schedules to you!!! xx


----------



## Babies r us

GemmaG said:


> tcmc said:
> 
> 
> Gemma - how are you today? are you still poas? when do you take the test they gave you and send in the form?:hugs:
> 
> Twinkle, Three, Wifey, Babies - where are all of you ladies at with the pill, waiting etc? :hugs:
> 
> AFM all my aches and pains and bloating and everything really seems to have just disappeared overnight:shrug: i dont know im tired even though i have been going to bed alot earlier than i would normally but i dont know what any of it means, to be honest i have never been more out of touch with my own body than these last few weeks:wacko:
> 
> i think i am going to hold out until sunday to test if i feel i can wait longer i will cos atm as much as its driving me crazy not knowing i kind of like that there is a possibility that i am pregnant. i really hope i am:cry:
> 
> Hey sweetie yes I couldn't help myself today as this would be date AF should arrive so went on a poas rampage:haha: after I got home from work just to check it was okay:hugs:
> 
> I would try and hold out a bit longer than I did huni I had such a faint line on my first test but 2 and 1/2 days later couldn't be more obvious I kinda wish they were my firsts tests that I took......... so just try and relax I know its really hard but I really have a good feeling about it chick xClick to expand...

Gemma loving ur new picture. Yipeee all the way very clear now. Many many zillion Congratultions, I can't imagine how happy you must be! 
Hoping & praying I will b right behind you &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079; xx


----------



## Babies r us

GemmaG said:


> Babies r us said:
> 
> 
> Tcmc I am on day 30 of my BCP an I still haven't received my schedule, I'm so frustrated. My patients are on a cliff edge&#128561; I called the RFC but the nurse told me the schedule will be out when it's ready an that ideally they like you to be on the BCP for around 2months (or 2 packs - 42 days) which I know isn't always the case as urself & Gemma were both 31days an had ur schedule well before now.
> I honestly think they just work it out round them. And reading about ur 2 day transfer an the sat closing thing sort of convinces me even more.. &#128548;&#128548;
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, all seems to be goin well so far Hun xo
> 
> Babies r us I think you've hit the nail on head about them closing saturdays!! They are really inconsistent sometimes they need to pull their fingers out and get those schedules to you!!! xxClick to expand...

Yes I am not feeling the love today Gemma I've waited so long now & everyday is like another week to me.... 
Hopefully I'll hear really soon xo thanks huni x


----------



## GemmaG

Babies r us said:


> GemmaG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tcmc said:
> 
> 
> Gemma - how are you today? are you still poas? when do you take the test they gave you and send in the form?:hugs:
> 
> Twinkle, Three, Wifey, Babies - where are all of you ladies at with the pill, waiting etc? :hugs:
> 
> AFM all my aches and pains and bloating and everything really seems to have just disappeared overnight:shrug: i dont know im tired even though i have been going to bed alot earlier than i would normally but i dont know what any of it means, to be honest i have never been more out of touch with my own body than these last few weeks:wacko:
> 
> i think i am going to hold out until sunday to test if i feel i can wait longer i will cos atm as much as its driving me crazy not knowing i kind of like that there is a possibility that i am pregnant. i really hope i am:cry:
> 
> Hey sweetie yes I couldn't help myself today as this would be date AF should arrive so went on a poas rampage:haha: after I got home from work just to check it was okay:hugs:
> 
> I would try and hold out a bit longer than I did huni I had such a faint line on my first test but 2 and 1/2 days later couldn't be more obvious I kinda wish they were my firsts tests that I took......... so just try and relax I know its really hard but I really have a good feeling about it chick xClick to expand...
> 
> Gemma loving ur new picture. Yipeee all the way very clear now. Many many zillion Congratultions, I can't imagine how happy you must be!
> Hoping & praying I will b right behind you &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079; xxClick to expand...

Thank you so so much that really means alot more than you know :hugs: I had a bad argument with my sister after I told her I was pregnant instead of congratulating me she said "Oh thats good but just be careful and don't get too excited or tell anyone because you dont know what will happen and you might miscarry" I was bloody furious just because I conceived differently doesn't mean I don't have the same chance as everyone else and she would never ever say that to any of my other sisters or even friends who concieved naturally . Its kinda been the reaction from most of my family to be honest and its quite sad I just want to enjoy every minute of it and for them to enjoy it with me as I have every faith in my wee embies xxx


----------



## Babies r us

GemmaG said:


> Babies r us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GemmaG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tcmc said:
> 
> 
> Gemma - how are you today? are you still poas? when do you take the test they gave you and send in the form?:hugs:
> 
> Twinkle, Three, Wifey, Babies - where are all of you ladies at with the pill, waiting etc? :hugs:
> 
> AFM all my aches and pains and bloating and everything really seems to have just disappeared overnight:shrug: i dont know im tired even though i have been going to bed alot earlier than i would normally but i dont know what any of it means, to be honest i have never been more out of touch with my own body than these last few weeks:wacko:
> 
> i think i am going to hold out until sunday to test if i feel i can wait longer i will cos atm as much as its driving me crazy not knowing i kind of like that there is a possibility that i am pregnant. i really hope i am:cry:
> 
> Hey sweetie yes I couldn't help myself today as this would be date AF should arrive so went on a poas rampage:haha: after I got home from work just to check it was okay:hugs:
> 
> I would try and hold out a bit longer than I did huni I had such a faint line on my first test but 2 and 1/2 days later couldn't be more obvious I kinda wish they were my firsts tests that I took......... so just try and relax I know its really hard but I really have a good feeling about it chick xClick to expand...
> 
> Gemma loving ur new picture. Yipeee all the way very clear now. Many many zillion Congratultions, I can't imagine how happy you must be!
> Hoping & praying I will b right behind you &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079; xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so so much that really means alot more than you know :hugs: I had a bad argument with my sister after I told her I was pregnant instead of congratulating me she said "Oh thats good but just be careful and don't get too excited or tell anyone because you dont know what will happen and you might miscarry" I was bloody furious just because I conceived differently doesn't mean I don't have the same chance as everyone else and she would never ever say that to any of my other sisters or even friends who concieved naturally . Its kinda been the reaction from most of my family to be honest and its quite sad I just want to enjoy every minute of it and for them to enjoy it with me as I have every faith in my wee embies xxxClick to expand...

Augh misses I'm really sorry to hear that. My goodness it's like a massive massive achievement to have a BFP from IVF/ICSI the odds are already stalked against us so you have every right to be elated. 
I suppose not everyone understands the difficulties physically & mentally we put ourselves through to get that result, (unless Uve been there) it's like the biggest thing in ur life so if u need to shout an scream an tell the world it's for you to do just that. I know I would.

Try and not let others negativity bring u down from ur wee cloud u worked hard to get there huni xoxo


----------



## GemmaG

Babies r us said:


> GemmaG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babies r us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GemmaG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tcmc said:
> 
> 
> Gemma - how are you today? are you still poas? when do you take the test they gave you and send in the form?:hugs:
> 
> Twinkle, Three, Wifey, Babies - where are all of you ladies at with the pill, waiting etc? :hugs:
> 
> AFM all my aches and pains and bloating and everything really seems to have just disappeared overnight:shrug: i dont know im tired even though i have been going to bed alot earlier than i would normally but i dont know what any of it means, to be honest i have never been more out of touch with my own body than these last few weeks:wacko:
> 
> i think i am going to hold out until sunday to test if i feel i can wait longer i will cos atm as much as its driving me crazy not knowing i kind of like that there is a possibility that i am pregnant. i really hope i am:cry:
> 
> Hey sweetie yes I couldn't help myself today as this would be date AF should arrive so went on a poas rampage:haha: after I got home from work just to check it was okay:hugs:
> 
> I would try and hold out a bit longer than I did huni I had such a faint line on my first test but 2 and 1/2 days later couldn't be more obvious I kinda wish they were my firsts tests that I took......... so just try and relax I know its really hard but I really have a good feeling about it chick xClick to expand...
> 
> Gemma loving ur new picture. Yipeee all the way very clear now. Many many zillion Congratultions, I can't imagine how happy you must be!
> Hoping & praying I will b right behind you &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079; xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so so much that really means alot more than you know :hugs: I had a bad argument with my sister after I told her I was pregnant instead of congratulating me she said "Oh thats good but just be careful and don't get too excited or tell anyone because you dont know what will happen and you might miscarry" I was bloody furious just because I conceived differently doesn't mean I don't have the same chance as everyone else and she would never ever say that to any of my other sisters or even friends who concieved naturally . Its kinda been the reaction from most of my family to be honest and its quite sad I just want to enjoy every minute of it and for them to enjoy it with me as I have every faith in my wee embies xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Augh misses I'm really sorry to hear that. My goodness it's like a massive massive achievement to have a BFP from IVF/ICSI the odds are already stalked against us so you have every right to be elated.
> I suppose not everyone understands the difficulties physically & mentally we put ourselves through to get that result, (unless Uve been there) it's like the biggest thing in ur life so if u need to shout an scream an tell the world it's for you to do just that. I know I would.
> 
> Try and not let others negativity bring u down from ur wee cloud u worked hard to get there huni xoxoClick to expand...

Thank you I won't:hugs: I know she is only worried about me and I dont think she really thought about what she was actually saying and how crap it was!!! Me and DH and the grandparents are all thrilled that's all that matters to me xxx


----------



## tinkertailors

congratulations gemma i am so thrilled for you i showed my df the pic of your tests and he was smiling away too im thrilled its worked for you heres to an amazing pregnancy enjoy ever minute and try to forget those negative comments from your sister you have every right to be over the moon they're your longed for babies i know i would be elated too godbless have a happy healthy 9 months xxxx


----------



## GemmaG

tinkertailors said:


> congratulations gemma i am so thrilled for you i showed my df the pic of your tests and he was smiling away too im thrilled its worked for you heres to an amazing pregnancy enjoy ever minute and try to forget those negative comments from your sister you have every right to be over the moon they're your longed for babies i know i would be elated too godbless have a happy healthy 9 months xxxx

Thank you tinkertailors :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## wifeyw

Hi everyone hows everyone doin?

Gemma - oh dear! sisters eh! you know when i was reading over your post it reminded me of how my sister would be. I agree with babies r us and what she said... No one will ever understand unless they been through it i have to try remind myself that everytime i get frustrated with what someone said, And no matter how much you explain to them they will never get it. You should enjoy every minute of it, what a great early christmas present you should relax and enjoy it what a way to end the year with a possitive result hopefully all us girlies will be behind you soon xx

Babies r us - how u feeling? any word?x

tcmc - How are you? Have you resisted testing? xx


----------



## twinklemama

Hi girls, hope everyone is well this evening. 
Smirn, I was told that if u have a small number of embryos, they will put them back early as they do better inside their natural environment than in the lab, however if u have loads they will watch them grow for another few days to see which ones are the strongest, and if they lose one or two along the way it's not so bad as if they left ur only two and they stopped developing before they were put back in. But I don't think it matters, and every clinic is has their own protocol anyway, esp the RFC which are too lazy to work on a Saturday lol! 
Tcmc, I hope ur keeping well pet and those embies are snuggling in nicely! I can't wait to hear if it's worked for you, so I can only imagine how ur feeling urself! 
Babies r us, any word today? It's weird how they seemed to be so quick a few weeks ago for Gemma and Tcmc, then are taking any age now. I had hoped to be starting at the beginning of january but I'm not sure that will happen now! It's quite annoying tho not knowing cos this whole thing makes u sooooo impatient, and I'd kinda like to know when I need to cut the booze out completely (that makes me sound like an alcoholic lol) but Christmas is coming and I'd like to enjoy a wee glass or two without worrying! 
Wifeyw, how are u pet? 
Gemma, sorry to hear about the argument with ur sister, she's just trying to protect u I guess. It must be hard for our families to watch us go thru all of this. My mother-in-law doesn't really get it either I think. She never had any trouble having babies and I don't think she realises what it's like to really want something so much and not be able to achieve it normally. She does try tho but I sometimes think she stuck for something to say. My mum on the other hand knows exactly what this is like as they tried for years to have a baby then she lost her first at birth then miscarried at 5 months before she had me. She knows how I'm feeling which is good in a way but it kills her too cos she knows there's nothing she can do to make me feel better. 
Threebirds, I watched the BBC programme too, it was very good, tho i was in floods of tears at the end for both those girls, esp the girls who had been thru 4 cycles. The staff must've changed tho cos I only recognised Richard and Mags (the embryologists), I didn't recognise any of the nurses or doctors. 
Anyway, I'm dying for AF to arrive next week to start BCP for the first time since I was a student and would've died if I'd gotten pregnant! DH and I think it's hilarious (in a sick kinda way) that we spent years trying NOT to get pregnant and now look at us!
Anyway, night ladies! xoxo


----------



## wifeyw

twinklemama - i was like you wishing AF to come and it was late as per usual lol im on on day 18 of BCP no other news really with me.. just going this weekend to get few more bits of christmas shopping and putting my tree up this weekends so house is getting gutted.. i hate doin it but love when its up.. i know what you mean about tryin not to get PG when you were younger Dh and I had said that too its weird how things turn out. 

gotta course tomarrow for work so i should really be looking over notes before bed. night everyone xx


----------



## tcmc

well for some really stupid reason i tested today even though its far too early since i am only 6dp2dt and of course got a negative:cry::cry:
DH doesnt know and i will be keeping it that way cos number 1 he would be really angry with me and number 2 he will be gutted:cry: 

Even though i know its too early and i may still have a chance and i did use the 3rd or 4th urine of the day to do it so that could have been too dilute i am now taking it that i am out and this hasnt worked for us. surprisingly i havent cried yet but i think thats cos im still holding on to that last little tiny strand of hope and also cos i dont want DH to know there is anything wrong.:cry::cry::cry: needless to say i am still gutted though especially since we cant afford to do it privately so we will never have our baby:cry::cry:


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> well for some really stupid reason i tested today even though its far too early since i am only 6dp2dt and of course got a negative:cry::cry:
> DH doesnt know and i will be keeping it that way cos number 1 he would be really angry with me and number 2 he will be gutted:cry:
> 
> Even though i know its too early and i may still have a chance and i did use the 3rd or 4th urine of the day to do it so that could have been too dilute i am now taking it that i am out and this hasnt worked for us. surprisingly i havent cried yet but i think thats cos im still holding on to that last little tiny strand of hope and also cos i dont want DH to know there is anything wrong.:cry::cry::cry: needless to say i am still gutted though especially since we cant afford to do it privately so we will never have our baby:cry::cry:

Oh my goodness sweetie please please do not give up hope you are so so early honestly sweetheart try and keep positive you have all my prayers coming your way!!! I took a test 8 dpo and nothing just going to post the pic if you don't mind for a bit of reassurance :hugs:xxx


----------



## GemmaG

This was my 5th and 6th days after transfer I had a slight line on 5th day and negative the next so my 5dp3dt I believe was the last of my trigger! Please please don't give up hope :hugs::hugs::hugs: xx
 



Attached Files:







zEesE.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tcmc

one of the ladies on another thread actually posted a timeline to show what is happening each day and that made me realise that not only am i early but ridiculously early:shrug: i went back to bed after doing it and stayed ther till 3pm thats bad:cry:

Thanks Gemma:hugs::hugs: i dont know why i even tested i knew it was a bad idea at the time!! i swore the earliest i would test is sunday but today has made me think i will just wait til otd which is next friday 7/12


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> one of the ladies on another thread actually posted a timeline to show what is happening each day and that made me realise that not only am i early but ridiculously early:shrug: i went back to bed after doing it and stayed ther till 3pm thats bad:cry:
> 
> Thanks Gemma:hugs::hugs: i dont know why i even tested i knew it was a bad idea at the time!! i swore the earliest i would test is sunday but today has made me think i will just wait til otd which is next friday 7/12

We test early because we are impatient women and not knowing is the worst......we all do it :/ the stick is in your hand and you know you shouldnt be doing it and the next thing you know you've pee'd on it!!! Just relax for a few days try and enjoy your weekend and wait at least 3-4 days before even thinking about doing it again and if you really can wait until otd...Try and give yourself a bit of time after this today :hugs:xx


----------



## tcmc

Thank you so much xx I feel sick to my stomach after seeing just 1 line today and will not be repeating again in a hurry thank u again.


----------



## Babies r us

twinklemama said:


> Hi girls, hope everyone is well this evening.
> Smirn, I was told that if u have a small number of embryos, they will put them back early as they do better inside their natural environment than in the lab, however if u have loads they will watch them grow for another few days to see which ones are the strongest, and if they lose one or two along the way it's not so bad as if they left ur only two and they stopped developing before they were put back in. But I don't think it matters, and every clinic is has their own protocol anyway, esp the RFC which are too lazy to work on a Saturday lol!
> Tcmc, I hope ur keeping well pet and those embies are snuggling in nicely! I can't wait to hear if it's worked for you, so I can only imagine how ur feeling urself!
> Babies r us, any word today? It's weird how they seemed to be so quick a few weeks ago for Gemma and Tcmc, then are taking any age now. I had hoped to be starting at the beginning of january but I'm not sure that will happen now! It's quite annoying tho not knowing cos this whole thing makes u sooooo impatient, and I'd kinda like to know when I need to cut the booze out completely (that makes me sound like an alcoholic lol) but Christmas is coming and I'd like to enjoy a wee glass or two without worrying!
> Wifeyw, how are u pet?
> Gemma, sorry to hear about the argument with ur sister, she's just trying to protect u I guess. It must be hard for our families to watch us go thru all of this. My mother-in-law doesn't really get it either I think. She never had any trouble having babies and I don't think she realises what it's like to really want something so much and not be able to achieve it normally. She does try tho but I sometimes think she stuck for something to say. My mum on the other hand knows exactly what this is like as they tried for years to have a baby then she lost her first at birth then miscarried at 5 months before she had me. She knows how I'm feeling which is good in a way but it kills her too cos she knows there's nothing she can do to make me feel better.
> Threebirds, I watched the BBC programme too, it was very good, tho i was in floods of tears at the end for both those girls, esp the girls who had been thru 4 cycles. The staff must've changed tho cos I only recognised Richard and Mags (the embryologists), I didn't recognise any of the nurses or doctors.
> Anyway, I'm dying for AF to arrive next week to start BCP for the first time since I was a student and would've died if I'd gotten pregnant! DH and I think it's hilarious (in a sick kinda way) that we spent years trying NOT to get pregnant and now look at us!
> Anyway, night ladies! xoxo

Hey twinklemama, still nothing today 31days in BCP an still no schedule = very impatient house today&#128554; I am growing increasingly angry now!
An yes I agree I'm only human an would defo love a glass or BOTTLE of wine during the merry season but as I'm in limbo I don't feel like I should. All my work friends heading out for drinks tomorro an last week I'd a wedding an next week I've works Xmas dinner. It's the season for it but i feel excluded from celebrations... Arggg all I can think is its bound to be arriving today then I get home an nothing......
I'm thinking I'm startin to go a little insane now with all this waiting &#128561;
I'm hoping u will not have to wait as long as me and my delay Is just because of the Xmas holidays huni xx


----------



## Babies r us

tcmc said:


> Thank you so much xx I feel sick to my stomach after seeing just 1 line today and will not be repeating again in a hurry thank u again.

Tcmc it's very early huni try not to be too disheartened. Easy for me to say, but ur still in there. Positive thoughts an aul... There's nothing to suggest otherwise apart from that today which is so easy explained..
Stay positive il be praying for u huni xoxo


----------



## wifeyw

Babies r us - can't believe i'd be on the phone to them again..

tcmc - aww missus i think that would be me i couldn't hold off when it comes to me im not goin to buy any or have any in house until i need to test. i still have positive vibes that your gonna get your BFP and then u'll be looking back on this day and laughing in a positive way. your not out yet xx

Gemma - hows u? tiredness still bad?


----------



## GemmaG

wifeyw said:


> Babies r us - can't believe i'd be on the phone to them again..
> 
> tcmc - aww missus i think that would be me i couldn't hold off when it comes to me im not goin to buy any or have any in house until i need to test. i still have positive vibes that your gonna get your BFP and then u'll be looking back on this day and laughing in a positive way. your not out yet xx
> 
> Gemma - hows u? tiredness still bad?

Hi wifeyw yes symptoms have gotten worse I'm really trying to embrace it but its so hard really hits me in the afternoon absolutely overwhelming tiredness:sleep: but any symptoms is good reassurance that things are progressing and had my first slight nausea today feel like i need to eat something all the time its like that sore tummy you have when you are hungry but its good I got my 2-3 on a digi today so I will be very surprised with everything happening so quickly that there are not two in there and thats why I feel wrecked this early xx

How are you keeping???

Tcmc how are you today sweetie??

Babies r us - Any sign yet did you ring them again?? I'd have them tortured lol xx


----------



## Babies r us

Still no word I'm kinda huffing wit them now.. When I rang on Monday they were very dry with me and in a very unfriendly tone told me THEY will be in touch with me when the schedule is ready! 
I've been on the list for ivf for 23months so maybe they just don't get why I'm a little impatient now. 
I'm also a moody little bitch because of all this and can't stop crying &#128554;&#128554; not fun to be around at all at the minute. Can't even look forward to &#127876;an everyone around me is full of festive cheer!! &#128554; Not a happy girl..
I hope ur feeling better today tcmc an feeling positive again.
Gemma glad things are moving along for you, maybe u have 2 in there an that's why ur so tired etc. when u back at RFC?
Wifeyw are you hanging in there also misses?
xxxx


----------



## Jetson1

Folks sorry for jumping in but I have been following this thread now for a few days after having having a 3dt transfer last Sunday at the RFC. I'm trying not to obsess. I just wanted to let the ladies know who are waiting on their schedule that I started the bcp in July and had to order a fourth pack from my gp on the rvh's advice as they were still preparing the schedules. I bled constantly and was like a bear but my advice is be patient and enjoy the festivities of Xmas! We didn't have our appointment for our drugs until October but once you get your drugs it all happens very quickly. Ladies try and relax as it will come and the ivf is actually the stressful bit! I know it's hard to be patient but they will be in touch! We went up on Sunday for our appt at 11.30 and it was like paddys cattle market we waited 1hr for a 5 minute procedure! Unfortunately this is the state of the rvh! 
Congrats Gemma by the way! I'm trying not to analyse every symptom!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Babies r us

Jetson1 said:


> Folks sorry for jumping in but I have been following this thread now for a few days after having having a 3dt transfer last Sunday at the RFC. I'm trying not to obsess. I just wanted to let the ladies know who are waiting on their schedule that I started the bcp in July and had to order a fourth pack from my gp on the rvh's advice as they were still preparing the schedules. I bled constantly and was like a bear but my advice is be patient and enjoy the festivities of Xmas! We didn't have our appointment for our drugs until October but once you get your drugs it all happens very quickly. Ladies try and relax as it will come and the ivf is actually the stressful bit! I know it's hard to be patient but they will be in touch! We went up on Sunday for our appt at 11.30 and it was like paddys cattle market we waited 1hr for a 5 minute procedure! Unfortunately this is the state of the rvh!
> Congrats Gemma by the way! I'm trying not to analyse every symptom!
> Good luck everyone!

Jetson1 no way that is riddicoulas I'd like to say I'm shocked but since I've been attending for almost 4&1/2 years an am waiting since jan10 on the waiting list for treatment I'm really not! They are so slow with everything an I am growing so impatient with them now. The unfortunate thing is as its the only fertility clinic in n Ireland were sort of stuck.. (Unless u pay wit origin) 
Hopefully it'll all b worth it. I hope ur feeling good an u soon get a BFP x


----------



## Jetson1

Babies r us said:


> Jetson1 said:
> 
> 
> Folks sorry for jumping in but I have been following this thread now for a few days after having having a 3dt transfer last Sunday at the RFC. I'm trying not to obsess. I just wanted to let the ladies know who are waiting on their schedule that I started the bcp in July and had to order a fourth pack from my gp on the rvh's advice as they were still preparing the schedules. I bled constantly and was like a bear but my advice is be patient and enjoy the festivities of Xmas! We didn't have our appointment for our drugs until October but once you get your drugs it all happens very quickly. Ladies try and relax as it will come and the ivf is actually the stressful bit! I know it's hard to be patient but they will be in touch! We went up on Sunday for our appt at 11.30 and it was like paddys cattle market we waited 1hr for a 5 minute procedure! Unfortunately this is the state of the rvh!
> Congrats Gemma by the way! I'm trying not to analyse every symptom!
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Jetson1 no way that is riddicoulas I'd like to say I'm shocked but since I've been attending for almost 4&1/2 years an am waiting since jan10 on the waiting list for treatment I'm really not! They are so slow with everything an I am growing so impatient with them now. The unfortunate thing is as its the only fertility clinic in n Ireland were sort of stuck.. (Unless u pay wit origin)
> Hopefully it'll all b worth it. I hope ur feeling good an u soon get a BFP xClick to expand...

Hey babies are us! I have been seeing prof mcclure for 6 yrs and this is our last go! I called the rvh to accept the treatment at the allocated time and they wrote to me a week later saying I had been removed from the list as I had not responded and that I should I was back in the care of my gp! Needless to say melt down city in our house! Thankfully professor mcclure sorted it in half a day saying it was an admin error but you always get these letter on a Friday! I really do not believe that admin is their forte! They also have a new booking system so I think this is delaying things too! Fingers crossed you hear soon but I honestly would enjoy your wine and Xmas! Life is toooooooooooo short! Xx


----------



## Babies r us

Jetson1 said:


> Babies r us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetson1 said:
> 
> 
> Folks sorry for jumping in but I have been following this thread now for a few days after having having a 3dt transfer last Sunday at the RFC. I'm trying not to obsess. I just wanted to let the ladies know who are waiting on their schedule that I started the bcp in July and had to order a fourth pack from my gp on the rvh's advice as they were still preparing the schedules. I bled constantly and was like a bear but my advice is be patient and enjoy the festivities of Xmas! We didn't have our appointment for our drugs until October but once you get your drugs it all happens very quickly. Ladies try and relax as it will come and the ivf is actually the stressful bit! I know it's hard to be patient but they will be in touch! We went up on Sunday for our appt at 11.30 and it was like paddys cattle market we waited 1hr for a 5 minute procedure! Unfortunately this is the state of the rvh!
> Congrats Gemma by the way! I'm trying not to analyse every symptom!
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Jetson1 no way that is riddicoulas I'd like to say I'm shocked but since I've been attending for almost 4&1/2 years an am waiting since jan10 on the waiting list for treatment I'm really not! They are so slow with everything an I am growing so impatient with them now. The unfortunate thing is as its the only fertility clinic in n Ireland were sort of stuck.. (Unless u pay wit origin)
> Hopefully it'll all b worth it. I hope ur feeling good an u soon get a BFP xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey babies are us! I have been seeing prof mcclure for 6 yrs and this is our last go! I called the rvh to accept the treatment at the allocated time and they wrote to me a week later saying I had been removed from the list as I had not responded and that I should I was back in the care of my gp! Needless to say melt down city in our house! Thankfully professor mcclure sorted it in half a day saying it was an admin error but you always get these letter on a Friday! I really do not believe that admin is their forte! They also have a new booking system so I think this is delaying things too! Fingers crossed you hear soon but I honestly would enjoy your wine and Xmas! Life is toooooooooooo short! XxClick to expand...

Augh bless u huni that's awful. That's a long time! I am definitely gonna b prayin u get good news wat a great Xmas pressie that would b for u! 

Thanks for ur advice it means a lot just nice when someone else can relate to how ur feeling &#128536;&#128536; 

I agree with the admin let downs, twice my letters got lost apparently & I was finding myself frustrated with the whole thing!
I always seem to get my letters on Saturdays well I have my last 2 anyway! 

Let us know how u go & praying for another BFP very soon xx


----------



## GemmaG

Hi ladies

How are you all???

Tcmc have been thinking about you so much..... I hope your okay!! How are you feeling??? xxx


----------



## tcmc

GemmaG said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> How are you all???
> 
> Tcmc have been thinking about you so much..... I hope your okay!! How are you feeling??? xxx

hey chick, hows things with you?

i am ok, just trying to forget about the silly test the other day and hope that the nxt test shows a positive. im still anxious to test but terrified that i will see another negative:cry: DH keeps saying oh that could be a sign if i say i am tired or if a smell bothers me and i am trying to play it down for both our sakes, im thinking of testing tomorro but ideally would like to be able to wait until wednesday:shrug:


----------



## GemmaG

Babies r us said:


> Still no word I'm kinda huffing wit them now.. When I rang on Monday they were very dry with me and in a very unfriendly tone told me THEY will be in touch with me when the schedule is ready!
> I've been on the list for ivf for 23months so maybe they just don't get why I'm a little impatient now.
> I'm also a moody little bitch because of all this and can't stop crying &#128554;&#128554; not fun to be around at all at the minute. Can't even look forward to &#127876;an everyone around me is full of festive cheer!! &#128554; Not a happy girl..
> I hope ur feeling better today tcmc an feeling positive again.
> Gemma glad things are moving along for you, maybe u have 2 in there an that's why ur so tired etc. when u back at RFC?
> Wifeyw are you hanging in there also misses?
> xxxx

Not quite sure when we go back for our scan will be no more than 3wks from today.... I can't wait to see what's going on xx


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> GemmaG said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> How are you all???
> 
> Tcmc have been thinking about you so much..... I hope your okay!! How are you feeling??? xxx
> 
> hey chick, hows things with you?
> 
> i am ok, just trying to forget about the silly test the other day and hope that the nxt test shows a positive. im still anxious to test but terrified that i will see another negative:cry: DH keeps saying oh that could be a sign if i say i am tired or if a smell bothers me and i am trying to play it down for both our sakes, im thinking of testing tomorro but ideally would like to be able to wait until wednesday:shrug:Click to expand...

Aw chick listen to your instincts...... You know your body and when u feel like its time to test then that's realistically when are going to do it! Its so hatd not knowing but we all know how hard it is in this 2ww that terrifying feeling is the worst thing in the world!!! We are all here with you when ever you feel it's time :hugs: I have so many positive thoughts and prayers that u will do this xx


----------



## tcmc

I really think I'm gonna do it tomorrow. I will b 9dp2dt what do you think?


----------



## GemmaG

tcmc said:


> I really think I'm gonna do it tomorrow. I will b 9dp2dt what do you think?

It's still early..... I got a faint line but noticeable on a Superdrug at that time but nothing on a FRER you need a sensitive test to pick up the hcg what tests are you using xx


----------



## tcmc

I have asda own brand test I'm not sure of the sensitivity just that they can b used 4 days before Ur period is due


----------



## GemmaG

Yeah they are quite good they are 15miu Did you test this morning?? xx


----------



## tcmc

im out, tested this morning BFN:cry: gutted dont know how to tell DH


----------



## GemmaG

Awk sweetie :hugs::hugs: I'm still holding out hope for you 11dpo is still early I just want to give you a real hug I cant imagine what your feeling right now. Your OTD is still 5-6days away. It all depends on implantation I found this....

Implantation is the beginning of pregnancy at which stage the embryo adheres to the wall of the uterus. At this early stage of prenatal development, the embryo is called a blastocyst.	Implantation of a fertilized ovum is most likely to occur about 9 days after ovulation, but can range between 6 to 12 days.

You aren't nowhere near out yet :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## GemmaG

I calculated your dates from egg collection

Ovulation Date: Nov. 21, 2012
Day Past Ovulation	Date	Probability of Implantation
6 DPO	Nov. 27, 2012	Less Common
7 DPO	Nov. 28, 2012	Common
8 DPO	Nov. 29, 2012	Common
9 DPO	Nov. 30, 2012	Most Common
10 DPO	Dec. 1, 2012	Common
11 DPO	Dec. 2, 2012	Common
12 DPO	Dec. 3, 2012	Less Common
13 DPO	Dec. 4, 2012	Less Common

xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Tcmc, ur not out yet honey, I know we all test early but the clinic give us a certain date to test for a reason, it's only then that u can be certain. Try to keep ur chin up and don't give up hope yet. I remember reading during my cycle that the implantation date is likely to be quite late with a 2dt, and by 12 days past et only some people will get a positive result even with a 3dt, so u still have every much of a chance as u did at the start. xo


----------



## GemmaG

Girls

Just wondering if anyone knows of or had moderate to severe OHSS my tummy has ballooned and I look like I'm 5 months pregnant I think my ovaries are leaking fluid into my abdomen :( x


----------



## tcmc

mother nature has decided to confirm the test this morning as i am now having quite heavy bleeding as well.:cry: good luck to all of u on the rest of your journeys i hope u will understand i need to take a break from BnB:hugs: 

thanks for all the support and good luck to all of u :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

tcmc said:


> mother nature has decided to confirm the test this morning as i am now having quite heavy bleeding as well.:cry: good luck to all of u on the rest of your journeys i hope u will understand i need to take a break from BnB:hugs:
> 
> thanks for all the support and good luck to all of u :hugs:

Sending you great big hugs, I am so sorry that it hasnt worked for you this time. Ive been there and know how incredibly tough this part of the journey is. Make sure the two of you look after each other and be good to each other. Totally understand the need for a break from here. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

GemmaG said:


> Girls
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows of or had moderate to severe OHSS my tummy has ballooned and I look like I'm 5 months pregnant I think my ovaries are leaking fluid into my abdomen :( x

Hi Gemma, I'm sorry I dont know anything about OHSS but sounds like you do need to talk to the RFC about it in the morning. xx


----------



## twinklemama

So gutted to hear that tcmc, I know how u feel and i hope its of some comfort to u to know that it does eventually get easier. Take care of yourself pet xoxo


----------



## twinklemama

Gemma, are u feeling nauseous or have the runs? If so, u might be best to ring A+E for some advice. I had mild - moderate OHSS after my cycle and the doctor said if I was feeling ill he would've wanted me hospitalised. It resolved itself as I wasn't pregnant and the trigger was almost out of my system, but with ur BFP it might not go away so easily as ur bambino's are still producing loads of hcg. Hope ur feeling ok xo


----------



## Babies r us

tcmc said:


> mother nature has decided to confirm the test this morning as i am now having quite heavy bleeding as well.:cry: good luck to all of u on the rest of your journeys i hope u will understand i need to take a break from BnB:hugs:
> 
> thanks for all the support and good luck to all of u :hugs:

I'm so so sorry to hear that huni I'm sure u r just devastated. I'm gutted for you!
Take care of urself. Big hugs &#128536;


----------



## tinkertailors

tcmc im so sad and annoyed that it didnt work, ur in my thoughts at this time godbless x i was willing and praying it would happen for u you


----------



## tinkertailors

gemma how r u feeling now hope ur ok pet defo get yourself seen asap if you havent already x


----------



## GemmaG

Tcmc words cannot express how sorry I am :( I totally understand your need to take time out. Just so so sorry xxx


----------



## GemmaG

Thanks tinkertailors/twinklemama

Twinklemama feeling really sick! Went to a & e ended up in gynae hadna scan and my ovaries are enlarged roughly 7-8cm with 4 large cysts and some free fluid so have moderate OHSS. Il ring RFC tomorrow and let them know just waitin on my blood results to come back tomorrow and they may want to admit me if it gets any worse. X


----------



## GemmaG

Tcmc I know I have already replied but just wanted to say again if you see this that I really wish you the best and I am truly devastated and sad that it didn't work :( it's such a cruel process........I will keep you in my prayers xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Glad ur getting sorted out Gemma, it's so uncomfortable to have OHSS and it made me need to pee all the time, hopefully ur not in hospital now and ur ok. In a weird sorta way tho it's a good sign that ur embies are snuggling in for the long haul! Hope ur ok xo


----------



## threebirds

Hi Gemma, sorry u ended up in hosp but definitely the right thing. Hope ur feeling a bit better today :hugs: x


----------



## GemmaG

Hi everyone

Thank you I'm feeling okay had really bad pains last night think it was my ovaries giving me jip it felt like one of the cysts bursting so so sore really panicked me but luckily no bleeding and my test today are still stronger phew!! Could do without the pains really scary but feeling alright this morning

How are you all??? Any sign of any progress with yourselves?? Schedules yet for the girls waiting?? Xx


----------



## Babies r us

GemmaG said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thank you I'm feeling okay had really bad pains last night think it was my ovaries giving me jip it felt like one of the cysts bursting so so sore really panicked me but luckily no bleeding and my test today are still stronger phew!! Could do without the pains really scary but feeling alright this morning
> 
> How are you all??? Any sign of any progress with yourselves?? Schedules yet for the girls waiting?? Xx

Gemma hope u feel better soon huni. Scarey indeed. Thank God Uve still ur BFP &#128515; making the pain worth it!! 
Still no schedule for me &#128554; would really have rather of had it an now I wasn't startin til after Xmas than sit everyday in limbo. But hey tryin not to get stressed no point worrying il have plenty of time for that when I get it haha.. Xo


----------



## GemmaG

Babies r us said:


> GemmaG said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Thank you I'm feeling okay had really bad pains last night think it was my ovaries giving me jip it felt like one of the cysts bursting so so sore really panicked me but luckily no bleeding and my test today are still stronger phew!! Could do without the pains really scary but feeling alright this morning
> 
> How are you all??? Any sign of any progress with yourselves?? Schedules yet for the girls waiting?? Xx
> 
> Gemma hope u feel better soon huni. Scarey indeed. Thank God Uve still ur BFP &#128515; making the pain worth it!!
> Still no schedule for me &#128554; would really have rather of had it an now I wasn't startin til after Xmas than sit everyday in limbo. But hey tryin not to get stressed no point worrying il have plenty of time for that when I get it haha.. XoClick to expand...

Haha exactly!!! I would just enjoy wine and everything nice over Xmas and if you get your schedule before dec 25th its a bonus.... Oh how I miss a glass of cold pinot grigio mmmmm lol I had my booking in appointment today with my midwife and doctor they are giving me a scan next Thursday before the RFC to check if I have one or two as they will be giving me progesterone... Can't wait :) i really am wishing away these next 6 weeks can't wait to get past first tri it's so nerve wrecking xx


----------



## Babies r us

Gemma I'm sure it is but ur doin fab.. Can't wait to hear if there's 2 little bundles in there!! Hehe. 
Pinot G is my fav wine too! Although I'd happily give it up to get wat I want. Yes I'm jus tryin to say ah well if it comes before Xmas it's good if not well new year isn't far behind. (Still rush home to check the post everyday mind) lol can't help it now... 
I hope ur feelin a bit better after ur hospital visit an the pain has eased for u. There is always something like. 
&#128536;&#128536; xo


----------



## wifeyw

tcmc - Can't believe it!! i know u said you wanted a break but just wanted to say i'm so sorry, I can't imagine how id react if ended up BFN it's such a tough journey to go through no one thinks or wants to believe they will get that result.. words can't describe how gutted i am for you really had a good feeling about you. i hope ur ok. thinking of u.. I know you said that you can't afford another try but never give up somethin will come up. We are in the same boat as in this is our one and only try. take care missusxx

Gemma - Hope your ok and hope your not in too much discomfort with OHSS. Glad to know the little bean/beanies r sticking it out. great news about the booking appointment and scans at least it will confirm it for you because i know you don't believe it until you see it with you own eyes etc... think everyones wishing the weeks by its the way it gets you but i can't wait to hear how it goes.. xx

babies r us - can't believe you haven't heard. I was going to phone the RFC today but never got round to it... but i was on one of the other sites i go on and one of the girls on there had said that she phoned them about her schedule shes been on the BCP from 8th nov and she said the nurse said they are sorting things ans about trying to book people in from 13th of jan or something around those lines, then 2 days later a different nurse phoned her back and told her it will be more likely to be around feb sometime.. cracking me up! i just want schedule but doubt it will be this side of christmas now id be shocked if it were. x


Hi to all rest of girlies x


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> tcmc - Can't believe it!! i know u said you wanted a break but just wanted to say i'm so sorry, I can't imagine how id react if ended up BFN it's such a tough journey to go through no one thinks or wants to believe they will get that result.. words can't describe how gutted i am for you really had a good feeling about you. i hope ur ok. thinking of u.. I know you said that you can't afford another try but never give up somethin will come up. We are in the same boat as in this is our one and only try. take care missusxx
> 
> Gemma - Hope your ok and hope your not in too much discomfort with OHSS. Glad to know the little bean/beanies r sticking it out. great news about the booking appointment and scans at least it will confirm it for you because i know you don't believe it until you see it with you own eyes etc... think everyones wishing the weeks by its the way it gets you but i can't wait to hear how it goes.. xx
> 
> babies r us - can't believe you haven't heard. I was going to phone the RFC today but never got round to it... but i was on one of the other sites i go on and one of the girls on there had said that she phoned them about her schedule shes been on the BCP from 8th nov and she said the nurse said they are sorting things ans about trying to book people in from 13th of jan or something around those lines, then 2 days later a different nurse phoned her back and told her it will be more likely to be around feb sometime.. cracking me up! i just want schedule but doubt it will be this side of christmas now id be shocked if it were. x
> 
> 
> Hi to all rest of girlies x

Day 37 for me now but I'm succumb to the fact I won't be before &#127876;.

Hey misses, flip they dont half mess ya about, jan/feb.... 
Pfffffft I'm so not surprised. I'm nearly on my 3rd pack now so il more than likely need to get more before Xmas holidays to keep me right, with the way things are going. Would hate to run out.
I don't know about u but my skin has never been so bad in my life I feel like a pimpley teenager. I never get spots &#128548; as if I don't feel bad enough lol..

Hope ur hanging in there an aren't too anxious (of that's possible)
&#128536; Xxxx


----------



## wifeyw

Babies r us said:


> wifeyw said:
> 
> 
> tcmc - Can't believe it!! i know u said you wanted a break but just wanted to say i'm so sorry, I can't imagine how id react if ended up BFN it's such a tough journey to go through no one thinks or wants to believe they will get that result.. words can't describe how gutted i am for you really had a good feeling about you. i hope ur ok. thinking of u.. I know you said that you can't afford another try but never give up somethin will come up. We are in the same boat as in this is our one and only try. take care missusxx
> 
> Gemma - Hope your ok and hope your not in too much discomfort with OHSS. Glad to know the little bean/beanies r sticking it out. great news about the booking appointment and scans at least it will confirm it for you because i know you don't believe it until you see it with you own eyes etc... think everyones wishing the weeks by its the way it gets you but i can't wait to hear how it goes.. xx
> 
> babies r us - can't believe you haven't heard. I was going to phone the RFC today but never got round to it... but i was on one of the other sites i go on and one of the girls on there had said that she phoned them about her schedule shes been on the BCP from 8th nov and she said the nurse said they are sorting things ans about trying to book people in from 13th of jan or something around those lines, then 2 days later a different nurse phoned her back and told her it will be more likely to be around feb sometime.. cracking me up! i just want schedule but doubt it will be this side of christmas now id be shocked if it were. x
> 
> 
> Hi to all rest of girlies x
> 
> Day 37 for me now but I'm succumb to the fact I won't be before &#127876;.
> 
> Hey misses, flip they dont half mess ya about, jan/feb....
> Pfffffft I'm so not surprised. I'm nearly on my 3rd pack now so il more than likely need to get more before Xmas holidays to keep me right, with the way things are going. Would hate to run out.
> I don't know about u but my skin has never been so bad in my life I feel like a pimpley teenager. I never get spots &#128548; as if I don't feel bad enough lol..
> 
> Hope ur hanging in there an aren't too anxious (of that's possible)
> &#128536; XxxxClick to expand...


I ended up phoning them earlier before work and the recpetionist went spoke to the nurse then came back and said the nurses r doing the scedules and you can be on the pill 60 days .. so i said ok but all im askin is when do you think they will be posted and she just said when they post them. but the other girl in the other forum said they told her they will post them in the next week or 2... yeah your prob best to get more just incase they gave me 6 packs anyway when they give you the letter to give to the GP. did they just give you 3?


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> Babies r us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wifeyw said:
> 
> 
> tcmc - Can't believe it!! i know u said you wanted a break but just wanted to say i'm so sorry, I can't imagine how id react if ended up BFN it's such a tough journey to go through no one thinks or wants to believe they will get that result.. words can't describe how gutted i am for you really had a good feeling about you. i hope ur ok. thinking of u.. I know you said that you can't afford another try but never give up somethin will come up. We are in the same boat as in this is our one and only try. take care missusxx
> 
> Gemma - Hope your ok and hope your not in too much discomfort with OHSS. Glad to know the little bean/beanies r sticking it out. great news about the booking appointment and scans at least it will confirm it for you because i know you don't believe it until you see it with you own eyes etc... think everyones wishing the weeks by its the way it gets you but i can't wait to hear how it goes.. xx
> 
> babies r us - can't believe you haven't heard. I was going to phone the RFC today but never got round to it... but i was on one of the other sites i go on and one of the girls on there had said that she phoned them about her schedule shes been on the BCP from 8th nov and she said the nurse said they are sorting things ans about trying to book people in from 13th of jan or something around those lines, then 2 days later a different nurse phoned her back and told her it will be more likely to be around feb sometime.. cracking me up! i just want schedule but doubt it will be this side of christmas now id be shocked if it were. x
> 
> 
> Hi to all rest of girlies x
> 
> Day 37 for me now but I'm succumb to the fact I won't be before &#127876;.
> 
> Hey misses, flip they dont half mess ya about, jan/feb....
> Pfffffft I'm so not surprised. I'm nearly on my 3rd pack now so il more than likely need to get more before Xmas holidays to keep me right, with the way things are going. Would hate to run out.
> I don't know about u but my skin has never been so bad in my life I feel like a pimpley teenager. I never get spots &#128548; as if I don't feel bad enough lol..
> 
> Hope ur hanging in there an aren't too anxious (of that's possible)
> &#128536; XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I ended up phoning them earlier before work and the recpetionist went spoke to the nurse then came back and said the nurses r doing the scedules and you can be on the pill 60 days .. so i said ok but all im askin is when do you think they will be posted and she just said when they post them. but the other girl in the other forum said they told her they will post them in the next week or 2... yeah your prob best to get more just incase they gave me 6 packs anyway when they give you the letter to give to the GP. did they just give you 3?Click to expand...

Hi.. flip I'm glad I didn't ring that would've annoyed me all the more I can just imagine them saying they'll post them when they post them lol 

Yes they just gave me 3 packs an told me if I hadn't heard from them by the time I started the 3rd pack to give them a call. But that looks very likely now, as I've not many days left in my 2nd one..
I wouldn't be holding my breath on them contacting me so il prob just go ahead an order another script from my GP. 
Thank you for letting me know though. xoxoxo


----------



## twinklemama

Hi girls! The RFC sound like a bunch of clowns at the mo! I just don't understand how they can be so quick one month and sooooooo slow the next! Useless! I'm sure u girls (babies r us and wifey) are seriously fed up now. And yes i'm sure everyone is ringing, and I'm sure they get fed up with it, but they could at least come up with a better answer than we'll post it when we post it!! They deal with us and our anxieties every day, so you'd think they'd be a bit more considerate! 
I'm due AF tomoro to start the pill and it looks like I'm gonna be on it for the foreseeable future-on a positive note, I will now enjoy my Christmas and put ICSI out of my mind for a bit. 
Hope everyone else is well!! xo


----------



## GemmaG

wifeyw said:


> tcmc - Can't believe it!! i know u said you wanted a break but just wanted to say i'm so sorry, I can't imagine how id react if ended up BFN it's such a tough journey to go through no one thinks or wants to believe they will get that result.. words can't describe how gutted i am for you really had a good feeling about you. i hope ur ok. thinking of u.. I know you said that you can't afford another try but never give up somethin will come up. We are in the same boat as in this is our one and only try. take care missusxx
> 
> Gemma - Hope your ok and hope your not in too much discomfort with OHSS. Glad to know the little bean/beanies r sticking it out. great news about the booking appointment and scans at least it will confirm it for you because i know you don't believe it until you see it with you own eyes etc... think everyones wishing the weeks by its the way it gets you but i can't wait to hear how it goes.. xx
> 
> babies r us - can't believe you haven't heard. I was going to phone the RFC today but never got round to it... but i was on one of the other sites i go on and one of the girls on there had said that she phoned them about her schedule shes been on the BCP from 8th nov and she said the nurse said they are sorting things ans about trying to book people in from 13th of jan or something around those lines, then 2 days later a different nurse phoned her back and told her it will be more likely to be around feb sometime.. cracking me up! i just want schedule but doubt it will be this side of christmas now id be shocked if it were. x
> 
> 
> Hi to all rest of girlies x

Thanks wifeyw :hugs: Well the RFC brought me into day to check my ovaries and they are hugggge not a lot of fluid which is good but they wouldn't scan me were i could see my uterus..... Bit disappointing was dying to see but the dr said its too early and they have to follow protocol boo!! Back in on Sunday at 09:35 to see if they are getting better hopefully il get a different dr and can persuade him to let me have a sneaky peek :)

Oh and more importantly I overheard one of the nurses talking to the clerical girl about getting schedules finalised so hopefully you girlies are going to hear word over the next couple of weeks!! X


----------



## GemmaG

twinklemama said:


> Hi girls! The RFC sound like a bunch of clowns at the mo! I just don't understand how they can be so quick one month and sooooooo slow the next! Useless! I'm sure u girls (babies r us and wifey) are seriously fed up now. And yes i'm sure everyone is ringing, and I'm sure they get fed up with it, but they could at least come up with a better answer than we'll post it when we post it!! They deal with us and our anxieties every day, so you'd think they'd be a bit more considerate!
> I'm due AF tomoro to start the pill and it looks like I'm gonna be on it for the foreseeable future-on a positive note, I will now enjoy my Christmas and put ICSI out of my mind for a bit.
> Hope everyone else is well!! xo

Brill news starting the pill........ Absolutely enjoy Xmas and the festivities :) drink!!! :) x


----------



## Babies r us

twinklemama said:


> Hi girls! The RFC sound like a bunch of clowns at the mo! I just don't understand how they can be so quick one month and sooooooo slow the next! Useless! I'm sure u girls (babies r us and wifey) are seriously fed up now. And yes i'm sure everyone is ringing, and I'm sure they get fed up with it, but they could at least come up with a better answer than we'll post it when we post it!! They deal with us and our anxieties every day, so you'd think they'd be a bit more considerate!
> I'm due AF tomoro to start the pill and it looks like I'm gonna be on it for the foreseeable future-on a positive note, I will now enjoy my Christmas and put ICSI out of my mind for a bit.
> Hope everyone else is well!! xo

Hey twinklemama whoop whoop on ur first day on BCP I really hope u don't have to wait as long an that unfortunately for us r delay is jus because of the holidays.. 
But go u on the positive attitude just u relax and enjoy Xmas huni xo &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## threebirds

Hi girls, great to hear how everyone is doing. Im in the frustrated waiting group im afraid. Waiting on the letter to say its our turn so feel like im a good bit behind y'all. I had got my hopes up that the waiting time seemed to be shortening. Still keepin fingers crossed we'll get it before xmas. Might ring again to see where we are with it & then of course once we get the letter there will be more waiting. Ah well. So if theres anyone who only recently got their letter could u tell me how long u were on the waiting list for ur free cycle, then what the waits are like after u get the letter. Thanks!
Good luck every1 & hope those waiting on schedules arent waiting too long.
So great the thread has its first bfp - lets hope there are lots of 2013 RFC IVF & ICSI babies!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

X


----------



## Babies r us

threebirds said:


> Hi girls, great to hear how everyone is doing. Im in the frustrated waiting group im afraid. Waiting on the letter to say its our turn so feel like im a good bit behind y'all. I had got my hopes up that the waiting time seemed to be shortening. Still keepin fingers crossed we'll get it before xmas. Might ring again to see where we are with it & then of course once we get the letter there will be more waiting. Ah well. So if theres anyone who only recently got their letter could u tell me how long u were on the waiting list for ur free cycle, then what the waits are like after u get the letter. Thanks!
> Good luck every1 & hope those waiting on schedules arent waiting too long.
> So great the thread has its first bfp - lets hope there are lots of 2013 RFC IVF & ICSI babies!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> X

Hey there, I know how frustrating it can be it just seems like forever an ever is spent just waiting and it makes you angry. 
I was waiting on the list for IVF from jan 2011 an I'm only on my BCP now. I just can't believe it's taken 2 years when I was told it would be 10-12 months. My circumstances are slightly different because I need donor sperm however the rfc knew my circumstances when they told me the timeframe. So I totally understand anyone's frustrations. Now I'm on day 40 without even a schedule so I'm not expecting any word this side of Xmas. I'm just tring not to get upset an tryin to stay semi-positive that I'm finally one step closer. 
Hopefully you will hear soon an ul get started on ur BCP before you know. &#128536; X


----------



## twinklemama

Hi girls, hope everyone is well! Mother nature has joined the RFC in the delays, still no AF 2 days after she was due, I know it's def coming as I feel all the usual cramps etc but I've justed been a bit messed up since our cycle of icsi in the summer and am no longer as reliable as it used to be. Very annoying tho as I just want to get the letter filled in and sent off ASAP. Xo


----------



## GemmaG

Hi girls how is everyone??? Twinklemama any sign of AF? I have heard plenty of girls sending in their forms on day AF was due regardless of when it actually came it doesn't make much of a difference just gets you on the list quicker xx


----------



## twinklemama

No AF yet, just a little spotting and cramps still. Just feels like its on its way as usual just a few days later than normal. I've been this late before tho so its not that unusual. Don't want to take a test tho cos I know it'll be BFN and don't want the disappointment just yet lol! 
How is everyone else?
Gemma how's things with you pet?


----------



## GemmaG

Twinklemama Isnt that always the way..... the one time you want her to show but hey wouldn't be the first time I have heard a miracle pregnancy right before IVF hopefully something happens either way so your not stuck in limbo xx

Yeah I'm feeling okay had quite a crampy week last week which was worrying me but have noticed things are definitely growing :) its eased off this week and so far just nausea no real sickness so Im trying to embrace it before it all hits me or maybe il be lucky :) Have my big scan on the 27th Dec so cant wait for it il be 8 1/2wks by then so fingers crossed everything will be okay.... dying to see how many are in there and hope I have a healthy little baby or babies growing xxx


----------



## twinklemama

That's great that things are startin to grow, hopefully u won't be too sick tho and won't be put off ur turkey! The scan day will be class, I know a girl who is having twins after several months on clomid and she nearly died when she found out it was twins! The scan photos are brilliant tho!
The old witch arrived this morning with a vengeance! Have to say we were both getting our hopes up-I've never been 5 days late in my life so we're a bit disappointed but at least I can get the form sent off and begin the wait for my schedule! 
Any schedules yet for u other girls waiting? xo


----------



## Babies r us

Hi girls hope ur all keeping well.
Gemma hope ur looking after urself can't wait to hear if there's one or two in there. Yikes excitinggggg xxxx

Well I gave the rfc a call today cause I'm now on day 44 of my BCP and I need to know if I need to order more. 
Seems that my file has been overlooked.. Story of my life&#128554; the nurse i spoke to said she will draw up my schedule personally and get it out to me in the next few days (allegedly). However the Egg collection is booked right up until the end of January now so I dunno how long Im gonna have to wait. But I'm not at all happy&#128548;
The nurse also told me that I won't be takin nasal spray that they are expecting me to responde well an they will be using a different form of the nasal treatment instead. i will still be havin the injections,scans etc etc. I'm very very confused now &#128553; and don't know what to think..has anyone else heard of this??
Totally at a loose end now &#128554; xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## wifeyw

Babies r us, i don't believe them... how can they do that again to u?? unbelievable. on a good note its good you will be able to see where you are and whats happening next. As for you not taking the nasals, did she say what protocol your on? all i know from reading and i don't know if i've picked it up right that if your on short protocol u don't take nasals just injections on a certain day on ur cycle and think your on the injections shorter but don't quote me because i was trying to read up about it before. i don't know if thats the same or not.. im confused so i cant imagine how you are feeling.. im a week and 6 days off you right now. i wonder if i will hear if not im gonna phone.


----------



## wifeyw

twinklemama glad the witch has came and hopefully you wont b messed about and get your scedule faster than us girlies on here.. especially babiesrus.

Gemma - thats great news can't wait to hear how the scan went and its good sign things r growing. im sure they are fluttering away in there.. get a feeling its twinsies  wat a lovely new year you will have missus.


----------



## wifeyw

three birds have you heard anything yet?


----------



## twinklemama

Babies r us, I was on the short (antagonist) cycle for my first cycle. It was just injections, no down regulation at all. It works along with your own cycle rather than completely hijacking it. They use it when they think you will respond well on your own and when they think you are at risk of developing OHSS. I had a baseline scan on day 2 of my cycle to check for cysts (not sure if you need this if ur on BCP tho as ur ovaries wont be active the month before treatment) then started stimulation injections with Menopur that day, I only had 9 days on them, with 6 days of Cetrotide injections to stop the eggs from releasing starting on day 6 and finally my hcg trigger on day 11. Egg collection was on day 13 of my cycle. It's definitely shorter than I was expecting and it flew in from start to finish. Hopefully if this is what they're planning for you that this makes things clearer. I can't believe how they've treated you, how on earth can they "overlook a file". I would be screaming down the phone to them by this point! Hopefully you won't have to wait much longer, having the dates in front of you makes it so much more real. xo


----------



## Babies r us

Thanks wifeyw & twinklemama yes I am completely gutted now I just have lost all hope in them. It's really brought me crashing down an has arisen all my negative vibes. I'm also not keen on this short protocol thingie I just want the best chance as I know I'm only getting one. &#128554;&#128554; I have cried all night tonight an feel crap.
I just feel at a loss. 
Twinklemama thank u for the info I am so grateful u took the time to explain that because I have googled all night but when u don't know what your looking for you end up bombarded with unnecessary info.. 
What you said is how the nurse hinted on the fone how they expect me to respond well and I won't be needing nasal treatment so that must be it.. Obviously reading up on it makes me worry all the more as I've seen a lot of bfn's with this protocol &#128554; 
Very distressed xo


----------



## wifeyw

babies r us, it must be so hard as much as i wanna say they are experienced and putting you on what's best for you taking everything in to account they must have their reasons to think thats best for you, i know taking everything and how they have been with you would make you think other wise.. i think most girls google everything its a good thing and a curse at same time. i too was worried about being put on the short protocol which i think they will have me on as i've PCOS but i also have low AMH so i dunno. It was only whenever i read into it more i went thought the worried stage as you do. I always see the negative but because of this whole IVf situation i've been trying to be more positive which i know is hard especially being knocked so many times by these people who had control of the most important thing right now. The way i've been thinking about it lately is that everyone is different and not everyones the same. watching that programme on bbc 1 baby makers made me think more positively that even when you do everything right have perfect embies put back etc etc its just the luck of the draw so on monday whenever i watched it DH was worried and didn't want to watch any more but i said to him it's basically like the lottery and at the minute i'm seeing it as if it's meant to be for us it will happen. dunno if in a few weeks i'll be thinking the same but thats how i think right now. so as hard as it is try write down your concerns and ask the nurse whenever you go about injections maybe she could answer things other girls can't as she has all your results files etc there massive hugs xx


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> babies r us, it must be so hard as much as i wanna say they are experienced and putting you on what's best for you taking everything in to account they must have their reasons to think thats best for you, i know taking everything and how they have been with you would make you think other wise.. i think most girls google everything its a good thing and a curse at same time. i too was worried about being put on the short protocol which i think they will have me on as i've PCOS but i also have low AMH so i dunno. It was only whenever i read into it more i went thought the worried stage as you do. I always see the negative but because of this whole IVf situation i've been trying to be more positive which i know is hard especially being knocked so many times by these people who had control of the most important thing right now. The way i've been thinking about it lately is that everyone is different and not everyones the same. watching that programme on bbc 1 baby makers made me think more positively that even when you do everything right have perfect embies put back etc etc its just the luck of the draw so on monday whenever i watched it DH was worried and didn't want to watch any more but i said to him it's basically like the lottery and at the minute i'm seeing it as if it's meant to be for us it will happen. dunno if in a few weeks i'll be thinking the same but thats how i think right now. so as hard as it is try write down your concerns and ask the nurse whenever you go about injections maybe she could answer things other girls can't as she has all your results files etc there massive hugs xx

Thank you love. I'm feeling so dis heartened at the min. I just want it to be over now! I'm bewildered at why they would risk cutting out the down reg part of a treatment that seems to work so well for so many. I just thought they'd ideally wanna give everyone the best possible chance of success. But with what I'm hearing about the short protocol this definitely isn't as successful. 
There is absolutely nothing I can do as its completely out of my hands. 
I am trying to just say what is meant to be will be but it's so hard I just want the best chance possible as this is my only shot at it &#128554;&#128554;
Sorry for moaning an thanks for you chat I'm again so grateful. Hopefully you will get word soon and all will be well for you love xoxo


----------



## GemmaG

Babies are us that is an absolute joke....... I mean to do it once is bad but a second!!! I'm sure you are so annoyed its tough enough waiting without that happening :( I really hope they sort it out ASAP :hugs:

That's strange about the short protocol did they give you valid reasons as to why you will be doing that? I personally think every clinic choose the protocol depending on the timescale they want and not on an individual basis hence long protocol at RFC so they can keep you on the BCP until they are ready but not sure why they have chosen to dismiss down reg.... I really don't think there is a huge difference between short and long regarding successes but I would certainly be questioning them on the decision if you would prefer long protocol!! You are on the BCP aren't you??? I thought no down regging was done on a natural cycle starting first day of your period x I really hope you get answers soon and can start to prepare for your journey without all this stress xxxx


----------



## Babies r us

GemmaG said:


> Babies are us that is an absolute joke....... I mean to do it once is bad but a second!!! I'm sure you are so annoyed its tough enough waiting without that happening :( I really hope they sort it out ASAP :hugs:
> 
> That's strange about the short protocol did they give you valid reasons as to why you will be doing that? I personally think every clinic choose the protocol depending on the timescale they want and not on an individual basis hence long protocol at RFC so they can keep you on the BCP until they are ready but not sure why they have chosen to dismiss down reg.... I really don't think there is a huge difference between short and long regarding successes but I would certainly be questioning them on the decision if you would prefer long protocol!! You are on the BCP aren't you??? I thought no down regging was done on a natural cycle starting first day of your period x I really hope you get answers soon and can start to prepare for your journey without all this stress xxxx

Gemma tell me about.. Gutted is an understatement I'm a complete mess. I'm so cross with them! 

I really don't get this nonsense either as far as I was aware the short protocol involved starting stimms on day 2 or around this of ur natural cycle which would be difficult now given my natural cycle has stopped since oct by BCP. The nurse said they expect me to respond well to the treatment an therefore they aren't gonna need to use nasal as part of my treatment (as little info as possible as usual) but only after being shocked wit that news did it sink in what she was actually saying then I found out more on here from twinklemama an wifeyw. I've been googling from yesterday and I can't find anywhere that used BCP as part of short protocol never mind being on the BCP for 45days (and counting) I'm baffled and disheartened and so let down by it all. Ive cried sore for 2 days now and I just feel like throwing the towel in there's only so many knock backs a girl can take. I feel defeated already &#128554;&#128554;&#128554;&#128554;


----------



## twinklemama

Awh pet, I'm so sorry you feel like this, the whole experience is hard enough without feeling so let down by the clinic. I was told that theres a slightly lower success rate with the short protocol but not significant enough to stop them using it when they think it's best for you, esp when you weigh up the risks of overstimulation. I felt exactly the same as you when I was googling all this stuff when I first found out I'd be on the short protocol, I just tried to remember that the doctors know what they're doing (even if the admin staff and nurses don't fill you with confidence so far) and they're doing what they think is best and safest for you. Why don't u try ringing somewhere like the infertility network - they were talked about on the bbc programme the other night and I remember getting their flyer in the info packet at the royal at the very first appointment, they might be able to answer some of your questions rather than you being kept in the dark any longer. 
I really hope you get back your positive vibes soon pet xo


----------



## GemmaG

Babies r us said:


> GemmaG said:
> 
> 
> Babies are us that is an absolute joke....... I mean to do it once is bad but a second!!! I'm sure you are so annoyed its tough enough waiting without that happening :( I really hope they sort it out ASAP :hugs:
> 
> That's strange about the short protocol did they give you valid reasons as to why you will be doing that? I personally think every clinic choose the protocol depending on the timescale they want and not on an individual basis hence long protocol at RFC so they can keep you on the BCP until they are ready but not sure why they have chosen to dismiss down reg.... I really don't think there is a huge difference between short and long regarding successes but I would certainly be questioning them on the decision if you would prefer long protocol!! You are on the BCP aren't you??? I thought no down regging was done on a natural cycle starting first day of your period x I really hope you get answers soon and can start to prepare for your journey without all this stress xxxx
> 
> Gemma tell me about.. Gutted is an understatement I'm a complete mess. I'm so cross with them!
> 
> I really don't get this nonsense either as far as I was aware the short protocol involved starting stimms on day 2 or around this of ur natural cycle which would be difficult now given my natural cycle has stopped since oct by BCP. The nurse said they expect me to respond well to the treatment an therefore they aren't gonna need to use nasal as part of my treatment (as little info as possible as usual) but only after being shocked wit that news did it sink in what she was actually saying then I found out more on here from twinklemama an wifeyw. I've been googling from yesterday and I can't find anywhere that used BCP as part of short protocol never mind being on the BCP for 45days (and counting) I'm baffled and disheartened and so let down by it all. Ive cried sore for 2 days now and I just feel like throwing the towel in there's only so many knock backs a girl can take. I feel defeated already &#128554;&#128554;&#128554;&#128554;Click to expand...

Aww sweetie I'm so sorry they are making you feel this way it's just not fair:hugs: I agree with twinklemama you should maybe contact infertility network and get as much info as you can and then try to get yourself back into a positive way of thinking then approach the RFC with your concerns. The RFC have to give u answers and if they don't have any medical reasons why short protocol is being advised then I would seriously dispute it. It's awful that you have to do this at all but I say if its your one and only chance like me fight them to get what you want you deserve the same treatment and we will all be behind you xxxx


----------



## Babies r us

twinklemama said:


> Awh pet, I'm so sorry you feel like this, the whole experience is hard enough without feeling so let down by the clinic. I was told that theres a slightly lower success rate with the short protocol but not significant enough to stop them using it when they think it's best for you, esp when you weigh up the risks of overstimulation. I felt exactly the same as you when I was googling all this stuff when I first found out I'd be on the short protocol, I just tried to remember that the doctors know what they're doing (even if the admin staff and nurses don't fill you with confidence so far) and they're doing what they think is best and safest for you. Why don't u try ringing somewhere like the infertility network - they were talked about on the bbc programme the other night and I remember getting their flyer in the info packet at the royal at the very first appointment, they might be able to answer some of your questions rather than you being kept in the dark any longer.
> I really hope you get back your positive vibes soon pet xo

Hi huni, I am sorry to pester u Im not sure if I've already asked you this but I'm sure I know the answer already.. Did you have to take BCP for your short protocol? Or did you get reasons why they used this with you on ur first cycle? 
I'm trying to find out as much info as I can before I get this schedule to see what I can get info wise from the rfc. I would really like to speak to my consultant as I haven't spoke to her from jan last year. I just feel out on a limb, I get dribbles of information from receptionists an nurses etc and quite honestly I don't have much faith in any of them.. I don't think it's unreasonable to speak to someone about how they've come to this decision on my treatment! 
I don't expect them to change their minds but I just want to know why with everything else they feel the need to rush my treatment whilst clearly they intended to use long protocol hence why I'm on BCP to begin with. 
Sorry for ranting on I'm sure ur sick listening to me &#128554;&#128554;

&#128144;&#128144;thanku for ur kindness all of you xo


----------



## mumstheword21

Hey babies r us. How ru holding up?? Im new to this forum but have read back and wanted to send you a post as I'm in same situation as you. 
I'm for DIVF in RVH in Jan or so I'm told. I rang a few weeks ago as the pill microgynon was making me bleed all the time. The nurse said when she looked at my file it was only half scheduled and she couldn't understand why. She finished off the scheduling for me and rang me back to say if I could stick with the pill I'd only have to take it til 30th dec then I'd be starting nasal spray/drugs. 
Got an appt for scan on tues. scan was wed morn. Not a lot of notice! when I was in there I was informed my AMH is shockingly low so they repeated it and Nurse said it would be a few weeks for result. So i'll prob be on the MG for another while til they schedule me back in. 
Its always something! Never we're ready for you and here are your treatment dates. So disheartening when you have to wait to be added to the waiting list. I'm over 2 and half years waiting for IVF!
Hopefully you'll hear some good news soon and get to speak to someone who knows what they're doing! who can explain your treatment. Maybe we'll be scheduled in at the same time! Xx

Hi to everyone else. I know a few names from FF forum. Hope you're all keeping well and looking forward to joining Gemma's BFP club in the new year :0)


----------



## GemmaG

Hey girls

Well had a really hard night of cramping and ended up in Antrim area early pregnancy unit and it seems my ovarian cysts are bursting but.........................IT'S TWINS I'm excited also scared and can't believe it :) xx


----------



## wifeyw

woooow gemma congrats well done i knew it was wishing you healthy and happy pregnancy hope your ok with the discomfort of the cycst what do they do if they are bursting xxx

Mumstheword - how low is your AMH levels?x


----------



## tinkertailors

gemma congratulations that is fantastic godbless them love your pic! hope your not feeling too bad and your ohss resolves soon xxx


----------



## GemmaG

Thanks wifeyw and tinkertailors :) wifeyw they can't do anything it will resolve itself it's just the pressure of them growing that's causing the cysts to burst but the pregnancy itself will force them to shrink so just have to grin and bear the cramps have been told no work for 4 weeks and limited activity to let them heal.... All the lovely side effects of IVF but my little miracles are worth it :) was a beautiful sight to see their little hearts beating :cloud9: I'm in love xx


----------



## threebirds

So thrilled for you Gemma xxxxx 

Waiting times do seemed to have slipped again & rang them and was told it would be a while yet before I get my letter - but better to know than to be anxiously waiting on post every day.

Good luck everyone

:dust:


----------



## mumstheword21

Aw Gemma that's great news. Twins!! Congratulations. That's a class wee scan pic :0)

Wifey my AMH was 9 last year when I was with Origin. It's 4.5 now. To say I was shocked is an understatement. I'm only 31. I got pregnant before thru DIUI with origin but mc at 10 weeks. I'm hoping that whatever eggs are left are good quality and will get me a BFP with RVH. Fingers crossed. 
I've had 2 iui's, 1 ivf and 1 Fet all in a year so I'm hoping that's why my level is bad. 
Waiting on blood results from second test.


----------



## wifeyw

Gemma aww thats amazin im so sooooo happy for you you deserve it wat a lovely christmas pressie xx take things easy missus.

mumstheword - the reason i was asking was i've never known what mines were until our last app with the nurse when she was doin bloods i asked her what it was she said mines was 2.1 which i was freaking out.. I'm 27. :-/ She said they are doing them again and i asked is that bad and her reply was no theres never a normal AMH level. i still don't understand them. I've been so worried ever since. so sorry about your MC must been so hard for you. you have been through alot so far hope new year brings good things for you. did they say how long it will be for results? xx


----------



## twinklemama

Babies r us, sorry for only getting back to u now pet. I wasn't on BCP before my cycle with origin, my consultant said they never really put people on it before treatment as its only purpose is for planning, he said they only use it when women are starting cycles around Christmas so they can plan appointments around their closures over the holidays. I was originally seen by prof McClure at RVH who decided on the short protocol, then we started seeing him at origin and I hadn't done much research into the various protocols so didn't know the difference in the success rates. He said he was using it cos he was concerned about the risk of OHSS cos of my AMH and my age, and it was our first cycle - my AMH was 17ish I think and I'm 30. I went along with it cos I reckoned he knows best. However at my review appointment, we transferred to dr Heasley as we saw him for most of our appointments and I preferred him anyway, he basically said that, even tho I ended up with OHSS on the short cycle, he wouldn't have used it, he would've used the long protocol from the beginning, his words were "I think prof has been a bit over cautious here using the short protocol" and it explained why I got so few eggs (only 5). I agree with Gemma that if this is ur one and only go, they should take this into consideration and let u have a say in the decision making. I know it's an arsey thing to do, but u should phone and demand to speak to someone and if they won't let u, then ask how you go about making a complaint. U deserve the best shot at this, and if it means taking a risk, as long as ur happy to do so, they should at least give u the option. I will certainly be asking questions if they try to put me on the short protocol again. Thankfully dr Heasley didn't mention the OHSS in his treatment review letter to the royal so hopefully I'll be on the long cycle. I hope this helps, and don't hesitate to ask if you need more answers xo
On the subject of AMH, origin gave me a print out of my blood results and my last AMh was 16 with them and it said below in the guide that this was low. Is this a normal level for my age or does anyone know if it is a bit low?
Gemma, congrats on the twins! I'm absolutely delighted for u! I never had any doubt tho that there'd be double trouble in there!!! Hope ur feeling ok tho, the rest will do u the world of good tho and at least u can put ur feet up and watch all the Xmas telly u want without feeling guilty lol!
Mums the word, hi there! 
Hope everyone else is well! I'm hanging a bit today after my work Xmas do last night lol! xo


----------



## mumstheword21

Hi wifeyw
At my appt this week the doc said that AMH can fluctuate a bit like a sperm test. 
Not a great analogy to use to a couple that dont have any sperm. My dh biopsy last year showed he didnt have any sperm cells. 
Anyhow they repeat it to get a better idea. It informs them what dosage they need to give you to stimulate your follicles so they can get eggs for the IVF. My left ovary never responded to the drugs. Prob why i have a low AMH. I got 9 eggs from my right ovary. All fertilised. 3 made it to 5 day blastocysts. None made it to BFPs unfortunately. 
It'll be interesting to see what it comes back as. Nurse said a few weeks? Vague as per usual. 

Hi twinklemama 
Dr heasley did three of my treatments at origin. I really liked him too. But won't be going back. 
Will start again somewhere new if this doesn't work. 
I had my work do last night too. Feeling tired but have babysitting duties today. My sisters children. So better get up and washed and get the fry on! 

Have a good weekend everyone xx


----------



## threebirds

Hi all, here's my protocol / prev cycle experience -
We had 1 ICSI cycle in the summer at Origin. I am perimenopausal (very low AMH, high FSH, low ovarian reserve). We had the short protocol & my understanding for this was that shutting down my system with downregging in long protocol wouldnt help with anything. All along we were going for quality rather than quantity and decided we wouldnt cancel cycle even if no of follies was v low. I was on a high dose (300) gonal f. In the end we had two good sized follies, one went early, so on collection day we got 1 egg, which fertilised (ICSI) and was put back in 2 days later (but didnt take).
Now awaiting RFC cycle and happy to go with long or short protocol - will see what Dr Agbaje wants to do but from talking to him think it will be long. That might not be best for us but def willing to give it a try as we only got 1 egg on short (although that might actually be a good result for me!). After our NHS cycle we've saved enough for one more & that will be Glasgow (GCRM) and they would prob use a flare protocol which is slightly different again. There are so many variables - and it is not just protocol but dose of drugs. Ideally consultants would tailor all of this to each of us as individuals as a one size fits all approach is very hit and miss.

X


----------



## twinklemama

Mums the word, do u mind me asking why u won't be going back to origin? I've heard a lot of people saying they change clinics after a few failed cycles, I assume this is the norm?


----------



## mumstheword21

Just reached the end of the road with them. We had bought in donor sperm and had four attempts with no success. Will have to order in more now and would prefer to start over somewhere new. Just feel we've spent enough at origin and tried enough. Would prefer to try a different clinic after the RVH to see if they would have more success.


----------



## Babies r us

mumstheword21 said:


> Hey babies r us. How ru holding up?? Im new to this forum but have read back and wanted to send you a post as I'm in same situation as you.
> I'm for DIVF in RVH in Jan or so I'm told. I rang a few weeks ago as the pill microgynon was making me bleed all the time. The nurse said when she looked at my file it was only half scheduled and she couldn't understand why. She finished off the scheduling for me and rang me back to say if I could stick with the pill I'd only have to take it til 30th dec then I'd be starting nasal spray/drugs.
> Got an appt for scan on tues. scan was wed morn. Not a lot of notice! when I was in there I was informed my AMH is shockingly low so they repeated it and Nurse said it would be a few weeks for result. So i'll prob be on the MG for another while til they schedule me back in.
> Its always something! Never we're ready for you and here are your treatment dates. So disheartening when you have to wait to be added to the waiting list. I'm over 2 and half years waiting for IVF!
> Hopefully you'll hear some good news soon and get to speak to someone who knows what they're doing! who can explain your treatment. Maybe we'll be scheduled in at the same time! Xx
> 
> Hi to everyone else. I know a few names from FF forum. Hope you're all keeping well and looking forward to joining Gemma's BFP club in the new year :0)

Hi there mumstheword21 nice to hear from you, thanks for ur post. Yes I have to agree they never fill you full of hope. I'm patiently waitin on my schedule coming so I can see in black and white what my treatment will actually be so I know what my next course of action will be.. As I don't intend to just drop it without actually getting some answers. I hope things get cleared up so you can get started real soon xo


----------



## Babies r us

twinklemama said:


> Babies r us, sorry for only getting back to u now pet. I wasn't on BCP before my cycle with origin, my consultant said they never really put people on it before treatment as its only purpose is for planning, he said they only use it when women are starting cycles around Christmas so they can plan appointments around their closures over the holidays. I was originally seen by prof McClure at RVH who decided on the short protocol, then we started seeing him at origin and I hadn't done much research into the various protocols so didn't know the difference in the success rates. He said he was using it cos he was concerned about the risk of OHSS cos of my AMH and my age, and it was our first cycle - my AMH was 17ish I think and I'm 30. I went along with it cos I reckoned he knows best. However at my review appointment, we transferred to dr Heasley as we saw him for most of our appointments and I preferred him anyway, he basically said that, even tho I ended up with OHSS on the short cycle, he wouldn't have used it, he would've used the long protocol from the beginning, his words were "I think prof has been a bit over cautious here using the short protocol" and it explained why I got so few eggs (only 5). I agree with Gemma that if this is ur one and only go, they should take this into consideration and let u have a say in the decision making. I know it's an arsey thing to do, but u should phone and demand to speak to someone and if they won't let u, then ask how you go about making a complaint. U deserve the best shot at this, and if it means taking a risk, as long as ur happy to do so, they should at least give u the option. I will certainly be asking questions if they try to put me on the short protocol again. Thankfully dr Heasley didn't mention the OHSS in his treatment review letter to the royal so hopefully I'll be on the long cycle. I hope this helps, and don't hesitate to ask if you need more answers xo
> On the subject of AMH, origin gave me a print out of my blood results and my last AMh was 16 with them and it said below in the guide that this was low. Is this a normal level for my age or does anyone know if it is a bit low?
> Gemma, congrats on the twins! I'm absolutely delighted for u! I never had any doubt tho that there'd be double trouble in there!!! Hope ur feeling ok tho, the rest will do u the world of good tho and at least u can put ur feet up and watch all the Xmas telly u want without feeling guilty lol!
> Mums the word, hi there!
> Hope everyone else is well! I'm hanging a bit today after my work Xmas do last night lol! xo

Thanks for your reply its very helpful because I agree as much info as I have gathered all states the same that BCP isn't used on short protocol. So I am curious about this to begin with, I am going to wait to my scheduler arrives then I'm gonna get on the phone with my list of worries an ask to speak to Dr McManus and find out what I can. If I'm not given valid,, real reasons then I will try the infertility network. 
I am grateful for all ur help &#128536; 
Hoping you get some good news soon xxxx


----------



## Babies r us

Hey Gemma absolutely loving your new pict huni. I had a feeling it was gonna be 2.. How exciting!! Best Xmas pressie ever I'm sure ur both buzzing.....
Just you take it easy and relax as advised.. I'm sure u feel on cloud 9.
Xoxox


----------



## GemmaG

Thank you everyone :) I'm thrilled struggling with sickness but if it stays like this I can cope let's hope the rumours aren't true and sickness is only to get worse with twins it's pretty grim already lol xx


----------



## Babies r us

GemmaG said:


> Thank you everyone :) I'm thrilled struggling with sickness but if it stays like this I can cope let's hope the rumours aren't true and sickness is only to get worse with twins it's pretty grim already lol xx

Augh bless you.. It must be really tough on you. And because of what you've come through to get here you probably hate to complain but God luv ya you've not had it easy up to now lol hopefully you sail through the rest xxxx


----------



## GemmaG

Hi girls how is everyone??? Any news or any progress with schedules yet?? I'm still feeling very nauseous but got sea band acupressure bands and they seem to be helping a bit definitely taking the edge off just struggling to get those extra calories in me even though I constantly feel like I need to eat.... Keep joking with DH that they obviously have the appetite of their father... But only 7 days and I have my 8 week scan at the RFC can't wait x


----------



## twinklemama

I'm grand Gemma, just waiting on my schedule, but I'm not even gonna worry about it for another month at least after hearing how long they're taking. Today was day 9 of BCP, taking it and my folic acid together seems so stupid doesn't it lol! I'm sure ur dying to see ur babies again next week, every milestone is another little miracle! My bestest bud had her little boy on Saturday and it's making me sooooo broody. I really do hope that I'll be in her shoes this time next year, in the meantime I can enjoy spoiling him!
Hope everyone is well, and is nearly finished up work for the holidays xo


----------



## mumstheword21

Hi all
Was in contact with RVH and although they haven't got my AMH back they are going ahead and starting me on nasal spray 27th Dec. I believe i am scheduled for egg collection 24th jan. Anyone else got their schedules yet?? 
Hope everyone's sorted for Christmas. I'm glad it's this month as its been soooo stressful trying to get all the shopping done. Still have some to do :0(
Hope everyone keeping well. X


----------



## threebirds

Hi every1 
Just want to wish you girls a happy christmas. Good luck to those starting treatment over the hols & here's to 2013 BFPs & babies :kiss:

:dust:

:xmas4::xmas3::xmas16::xmas17:


----------



## mumstheword21

Happy Christmas threebirds. Roll on 2013 and the BFPs!!! New year new start. Happy Christmas everyone!! X


----------



## tinkertailors

happy christmas ladies heres to a happy new year with lots of bfp's!!

Threebirds i just recieved a letter a few days ago from the rfc to let me know my amh was low im so disappointed but have been reading through some of your posts and have ordered some flaxseed oil tonight and coenzyneq10 and wheatgrass i already have been taking royal jelly and maca since finding out my fsh is high so i just feel like a walking pill box im sure id rattle if shaken and going on a big time health kick after christmas is over (saying this mid devouring a box of lindor chocolates think im nearing end of the box lol) but in all seriousness im so motivated now to do it i havent actually been told how low yet but have another app now in jan im sure she is bringing me back to discuss donner egg option and letting me know i have a lower chance now girls im desperate to get this body to produce a good batch of eggs willing to do anything we are now considering going away for icsi before our free nhs cycle here which is due in june because i really do think im going through early menopause i have alot of symptoms and know that time is all too precious any advice ladies im all ears!! 

christmas - heres to us all doing santa next year!!


----------



## GemmaG

Merry christmas girls xxxx


----------



## twinklemama

Merry Christmas girls! Tried to get DH let me open a pressie at midnight but he's having none of it!
Tinkertailors, I def think you should go for it if u can. Wouldn't it be amazing to not need the free cycle?? And if it doesn't work out u can defer for 3 months I think until u feel ready to go down that road again, so u have time. 
I'm now on day 15 of BCP, and am wondering if anyone else had felt nauseous since starting it? I even took a test today to check I wasn't preggers I'm feeling so ill, especially first thing and last thing at night. Obviously it was negative (u never get used to the single line, even when u KNOW), but I just wanna know why I've puked 3 evenings and 2 mornings this week, and have cramps that feel like ovulation pain, and weird twinges down below (sorry tmi). I hate taking it anyway but I never felt like this all those years I was on it before. 
My other news this week is that I've been asked to be Godmother to my best friends little boy who was born on 16th. He's a wee dote, and I'm so chuffed to be asked. 
Anyway, I really hope we're all on the right track to Bfp's in 2013. xo


----------



## wifeyw

hi girlies hope everyone had a lovely christmas.. hows everyone doin? i got spoilt rotten quite a relaxin one but lovely at the same time. So i still never heard about schedule so decided to phone nurse today, she said it was ready just with admin and told me when i was startin nasals etc etc and im booked for EC on 21 feb still feels a long way away but glad i finally know some dates.. nervous now. Has any other girls heard or phoned?

Gemma how are things with you how was your scan any piccys?? xx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey wifey, I haven't heard anything yet but doubt I'll hear anything for another few weeks, I'm only just about to finish my first pack of BCP. Had a lovely Christmas, ate way to much and am now sick of the sight of turkey and spuds! That's fab that you've got dates to look forward to, you'll be starting the meds pretty soon, I'm sure u can't wait to get hold of them and get started! I'm still feeling pretty queasy, was saying to DH that if everything works out for us I could have another 6 months of feeling crap to look forward to, but it'll all be worth it! xo


----------



## wifeyw

Glad u had fab christmas, i think everyone eats until they can't move i said i was gonna be good but i gave in to easy lol .. as for feeling sick with BCP I've been on a few different BCP from i was younger as i've had pretty bad AF pains etc and the microgynin is the only one (which im on now) that agrees with me. When i was on other i got really down and sick etc i still get my moment with feeling sicky but it's not as bad as others so you might be one of those ones that it doesn't agree with you. Whenever i rang last time they said that you can be on the BCP for up to 60 days when i start ill be on it 70 days or so so hopefully they are quicker and you don't have to be as long as me.. i don't think you will because mines was longer because of christmas etc. i know what you mean about the sickness but its all for good reason so we don't mind. 

It does give you something to look forward to after christmas and new year etc can't wait anxious but in good way. doesn't seem real until i get started said to DH today i went on the phone expecting them to say the same as last time and get no answers so still think hasn't sunk in yet. The nurse said something about the 20th of jan i think it was stop the BCP but i start nasal 4 days before stopping so i guess we will have to collect meds and injection training before that so as long as we are doing something and the ball is rolling then i don't mind. xx


----------



## threebirds

Hey Girls,
How's everyone doing?
Has the morning sickness kicked in yet Gemma?
What lousy weather! Def a sofa kind of day 
Any1 heading out tonight? Me & DH will cook ourselves a big dinner, watch a film & some jools holland. I reckon AF will get me before the day is out. I'll just have to console myself with some fizz tonight! 

Here's to 2013 babies & BFPs and a happy year for everyone

:hug:

XXX


----------



## GemmaG

Hi girls

Wow it's got quiet in here!! Yes threebirds the sickness has hit pretty hard but for anti sickness meds that have helped a bit!! But a reassuring sign I think!!

Wifeyw I had my scan on Thursday at 8wks and they are both doing great here's a wee pic it wasn't a great scan but they are measuring exactly were the are meant to :) and lovely strong heartbeats :) first pic is of the both of them and the second is baby A!! 

Wishing you lovely girls a happy 2013 and can't wait to see the 2013 BFP and babies xx
 



Attached Files:







ru8BC.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 6









uuvQ3.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wifeyw

HAPPY NEW YEAR GIRLIES!!! Hoping everyone gets their BFP 2013 fingers crossed xx

Gemma - wow amazing scans so so glad everything showed up well and healthy so excited for you when your due date did they say? lovely summer babies.. next christmas will be an exciting and eventful one for you's lol and hopefully the rest of us girlies got a good feeling about 2013 xx


----------



## wifeyw

Sorry if i forget anyone hope you all had a lovely christmas and new year xx

mumstheword hows the nasals going any nasty side effects?x

Tinkertailors - how low was your AMH level if you don't mind me asking? x

Threebirds - how are you did AF arrive?

babiesrus - how is things with u too? did you hear anything yet?

twinklemama- hope the sickness has worn off alittle for you.


----------



## threebirds

Hiya wifey  and a happy new year to you! X

Im still waiting on af, have the sorest boobs & cramping so she cant be far away!

:hugs: everyone

Gemma, love your scan pics x

Heres to the year ahead x


----------



## Babies r us

Hi girls sorry Ive not been on in a while I had that horrible flu virus an it made me really sick &#128554; not a very nice time was had by me! But I'm back toy old self again an trying to be positive with this new year.
Happy New Year to you all hope we all have big positive thoughts an great success ahead! &#128536;
I am still without schedule, but after many phone calls etc I have been advised that its finally ready and should be with me in the next few days. 
I will be starting treatment on 26th jan. still a good bit away and I will have been on BCP 86days by then. I did/do think this is a long time an have queried it with nurses who advised me its 'perfectly fine' who am I to question eh....
Anyways I will be starting an antagonist protocol which works by only shutting down some of ur hormones. No full down Regging.
Apparently the reason for this is because I am in a 'high responder' category. I told I have very high hormone levels an they would expect me to produce a lot of eggs therefore no need to down reg. however the treatment I will be using is used by diabetics an it will reduce some so as to increase the quality an reduce the quantity..
Still very confusing but the nurses have told me they believe this treatment is my best chance of a BFP so I have gotta have faith an trust them. Hopefully they are right!!
Anyone else heard or had this treatment? 
I hope everyone else is doing good. Xoxo &#128536;


----------



## wifeyw

babies r us thats amazing news u got some answers so exciting.. looks like we'll be going through it around the same time.. i never asked as many questions as you did but i will whenever i get my appointment with the nurses. aparantly you dont get your schedule until you pick up you meds they will prob just send you out the appointment for that thats what i'm awaiting.. did they say when EC is for you? x


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> babies r us thats amazing news u got some answers so exciting.. looks like we'll be going through it around the same time.. i never asked as many questions as you did but i will whenever i get my appointment with the nurses. aparantly you dont get your schedule until you pick up you meds they will prob just send you out the appointment for that thats what i'm awaiting.. did they say when EC is for you? x

Thank u wifeyw I know I just thought to myself everytime I come off the phone I think damn I should've asked this or that, so I asked everything that was bugging me..
The girl said my 'pack' will be posted out then my pre treatment appointment is booked for 25jan were I will collect meds etc. 
for some reason the 21feb is in my head but the nurse did day with my antagonist prot. That could change because they keep a closer eye on you an scan you quite a lot throughout.. 
Do you know when ur's is? I'm sure ur excited now too..&#128561;
Do u know what protocol you will be on? xo


----------



## wifeyw

I really don't know i think im on similar one to you but i never asked too much questions as they told me that it be out and i assume everything will be in there if not i will give them a wee ring to see. yeah they told me my schedule would be out to but girls on here's been saying they all got theirs whenever they had went to the pre treatment appointment. whenever i was on the phone to the nurse she just said that mines is done and with the admin ( which i hope like everything they don't mess up or miss place ) and she didnt tell me any date for the pre treatment appointment. I'm wondering should i phone up just incase i get a last minute phone call and have to drop or change everything to go where i work it's really hard to arrange things around. Yeah i really am excited but whenever i got up today i was thinking about injections and spray side effects etc and i got so nervous and anxious and mind was working over time as you well know i'm sure. Hope they come this week..x


----------



## Babies r us

Yes if I were you I would maybe give them a ring but then that's me because I left it in their hands twice an got let down.. Sometimes you have to take things on urself! 
I won't be using nasal spray because I won't be down Regging but I can understand ur fear about the injections, I'm so so scared of needles. But needs must an all that.. We will be grand once we get started. I'm gonna have to order my 5th pack of BCP as my GP only prescribed me with an extra month.
Maybe if they do send out our schedules we can compare notes... Fingers x'd they arrive soon an doesn't get 'misplaced' which has been the norm with me lol..
Wishing January away for sure this year!!!!! 
xo


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls, happy new year!!
Babies r us and Wifey, I'm so glad to hear u girls are soooooo close now! Can't believe it's just around the corner now. Don't panic about the injections, you'll get used to them really quickly, but I know what u mean about the nerves. It comes over me in waves for no reason and I have butterflies in my tummy for an hour until I tell myself to wise up!
Gemma, ur scan pics are class! Its brilliant to see ur babies developing, feels like no time at all since u went thru ur treatment! Hopefully the rest of us will follow soon.
I'm on day 23 of BCP, I don't know how I managed to take this thing so regularly for so long, I keep nearly forgetting about it-u would think I'd be religious about it as my schedule is the only thing I can think about! The sickness is still here on and off, worst in the morning. I really hope I don't have too much longer to wait for my dates, DH is going away for 2 weeks with work on 19th jan and I don't want to be worrying about it not coming the whole time he's away. I gave the hospital the dates he was away up until march so I'm also panicking that I'll be booked for egg collection while he's supposed to be away and his witch of a boss won't let him change his trips. 
Anyway! Hope everyone is ok and has survived the first day back at work after Christmas! xo


----------



## hopefaithcj

Hi girls, hope you don't mind me joining this thread. I have been 'lurking' shall we say lol, following what treatment is like for some of you at RFC. 

I have PCOS and like you Babies R Us, have been told I am going to be a high responder, AMH was something ridiculous in the 90's! :wacko:

Been down the one size fits all clomid path they put us all on and hated it, officially on the list for IVF with ICSI on 22/10/12. 
Saw Dr Tang for that review appt and he was lovely, told us wait was 9 months....however when I rang today to check we were actually on the list ( I've read the horror stories of the admin team there!) the rather snarky girl told we "we're obliged to send women offer letter within 12 months not 9". 

That dashed my positivity I had, been really struggling with not getting pregnant and watching others get pregnant in a blink of an eye. :cry:

For those ladies who are getting schedules or on bcp, who long was the wait for you from your review appointment ? Trying to decide whether to do GMRC egg sharing first or wait for NHS. I'm 29, 30 in oct and feel like every month that passes my eggs are getting staler! :growlmad: 

Glad to see they put us high responders on antagonist protocol, been worried with their whole blanket approach to treatment as its NHS funded. Been obsessively gathering medical studies of protocol medical trials for pcos women to take with me :book:

Any way sorry for the ramble! here's hoping 2013 is a lucky year for us! 

:dust:

X


----------



## Babies r us

twinklemama said:


> Hey girls, happy new year!!
> Babies r us and Wifey, I'm so glad to hear u girls are soooooo close now! Can't believe it's just around the corner now. Don't panic about the injections, you'll get used to them really quickly, but I know what u mean about the nerves. It comes over me in waves for no reason and I have butterflies in my tummy for an hour until I tell myself to wise up!
> Gemma, ur scan pics are class! Its brilliant to see ur babies developing, feels like no time at all since u went thru ur treatment! Hopefully the rest of us will follow soon.
> I'm on day 23 of BCP, I don't know how I managed to take this thing so regularly for so long, I keep nearly forgetting about it-u would think I'd be religious about it as my schedule is the only thing I can think about! The sickness is still here on and off, worst in the morning. I really hope I don't have too much longer to wait for my dates, DH is going away for 2 weeks with work on 19th jan and I don't want to be worrying about it not coming the whole time he's away. I gave the hospital the dates he was away up until march so I'm also panicking that I'll be booked for egg collection while he's supposed to be away and his witch of a boss won't let him change his trips.
> Anyway! Hope everyone is ok and has survived the first day back at work after Christmas! xo

Twinklemama I know I was the same I couldn't get to grips with taking bcp every morning even though I think of nothing else but IVF.. It's random! I'm actually sick looking at it now. 
I'm still very weary of taking it so long since I'm doing this antagonist prot.. I know most ppl who've done this cycle don't take any. So that's playing on my Mind a lot. But as I z I'm trying to be positive.. Hopefully ul not be too long now xo


----------



## Babies r us

hopefaithcj said:


> Hi girls, hope you don't mind me joining this thread. I have been 'lurking' shall we say lol, following what treatment is like for some of you at RFC.
> 
> I have PCOS and like you Babies R Us, have been told I am going to be a high responder, AMH was something ridiculous in the 90's! :wacko:
> 
> Been down the one size fits all clomid path they put us all on and hated it, officially on the list for IVF with ICSI on 22/10/12.
> Saw Dr Tang for that review appt and he was lovely, told us wait was 9 months....however when I rang today to check we were actually on the list ( I've read the horror stories of the admin team there!) the rather snarky girl told we "we're obliged to send women offer letter within 12 months not 9".
> 
> That dashed my positivity I had, been really struggling with not getting pregnant and watching others get pregnant in a blink of an eye. :cry:
> 
> For those ladies who are getting schedules or on bcp, who long was the wait for you from your review appointment ? Trying to decide whether to do GMRC egg sharing first or wait for NHS. I'm 29, 30 in oct and feel like every month that passes my eggs are getting staler! :growlmad:
> 
> Glad to see they put us high responders on antagonist protocol, been worried with their whole blanket approach to treatment as its NHS funded. Been obsessively gathering medical studies of protocol medical trials for pcos women to take with me :book:
> 
> Any way sorry for the ramble! here's hoping 2013 is a lucky year for us!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> X

Hopefaithcj welcome.. Nice to hear from you. Hope ur not too stressed on this stressful roller coaster.
I would live to tell you good positive news but I can't lie to you. I was on the waiting list for 21 months before I had my offer of treatment which has been heart teaming to say the least. (I need ds ivf) however I was also told it would be 12months for an offer of treatment. Try not to be too disheartened though there's other girls on here who didn't have to wait nearly as long as I did, before their offer. I think I was just unfortunate &#128554; 
I'm currently on day 66 of BCP but il be on something like 88 by the time my treatment starts. Again very long compared to a lot of other girls. 
I'm not painting a great picture for you but I think I've been unlucky up to now and am hoping it will mean positive outcome for me to compensate &#128591;
I haven't found much research that supports BCP use with antagonist protocol. Have you had much yourself? As I see you've been also researching (it's hard not too) 
I really hope you haven't a long wait ahead of you an time flies in for you..
xoxoxo


----------



## wifeyw

twinklemama - It's more the side effects with everything and work etc im worried about now but i'm sure it be fine. As for BCP i alwas forget to but i have an alarm just for that so i know when it goes off to take it.. might be an idea. Fingers crossed that your DH isn't away during EC i couldn't imagine that if it was me.. it's so unfair of his boss.

Hopefaithcj- We had went on the waiting list on the 2nd march and got our offer letter on the 6th of october which was lucky and we were shocked to get it at that time were'nt expecting it until around this time. As babiesrus said she hasn't had a good experience and the admin in the RFC needs fixed as i think it's a disgrace i would say make sure you keep on them with your appointment it can't harm and will put your mind at ease.

AFM - decided to ring up receptionist and ask if they had posted out my pre treatment appointment for meds etc, as when i phoned the nurse she said it's with admin and it should be here next couple days i didn't want it turn up and get no notice like some girls had experienced on here. So she basically said it's still with the girls and they hadn't done it yet, i asked why when the nurse said it would be out in couple days is it not even done.. she went away and came back and said i looked to see how far along they were and it should be done today and be out tomarrow.. drives me crazy at how laid back they are. so ill give it monday and if i haven't recieve anything i'll phone nurses and see i guess.


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> twinklemama - It's more the side effects with everything and work etc im worried about now but i'm sure it be fine. As for BCP i alwas forget to but i have an alarm just for that so i know when it goes off to take it.. might be an idea. Fingers crossed that your DH isn't away during EC i couldn't imagine that if it was me.. it's so unfair of his boss.
> 
> Hopefaithcj- We had went on the waiting list on the 2nd march and got our offer letter on the 6th of october which was lucky and we were shocked to get it at that time were'nt expecting it until around this time. As babiesrus said she hasn't had a good experience and the admin in the RFC needs fixed as i think it's a disgrace i would say make sure you keep on them with your appointment it can't harm and will put your mind at ease.
> 
> AFM - decided to ring up receptionist and ask if they had posted out my pre treatment appointment for meds etc, as when i phoned the nurse she said it's with admin and it should be here next couple days i didn't want it turn up and get no notice like some girls had experienced on here. So she basically said it's still with the girls and they hadn't done it yet, i asked why when the nurse said it would be out in couple days is it not even done.. she went away and came back and said i looked to see how far along they were and it should be done today and be out tomarrow.. drives me crazy at how laid back they are. so ill give it monday and if i haven't recieve anything i'll phone nurses and see i guess.

I'd like to say that's unbelievable but I know too well. I made 3 calls in the same day cause I wasn't happy with the end of each conversation. That was nye so they're due another call by Monday if I haven't recd mine also as the admin had it on her desk to&#128238;out that day!! 
If they're sick listening g to me tough cause sitting back trusting the had things in hand got me no where..
Fingers x'd they're franking them as we speak (so to speak) lol 
xoxoxo


----------



## wifeyw

yeah your just right it was reading how they treated you that made me not trust them really i know everyone has difference experiences but id be raging if they done the things they have to you. I actually said to DH that someone should complain and i was thinking of doing so because it can't go on this way it's not fair. The more people do complain that then the more they will listen. I'm not one for complaining usually but this experience is a roller coaster as it is without having to worry about is my name on the list or have they sent me my appointment you should just expect that side of it to be fine. x


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> yeah your just right it was reading how they treated you that made me not trust them really i know everyone has difference experiences but id be raging if they done the things they have to you. I actually said to DH that someone should complain and i was thinking of doing so because it can't go on this way it's not fair. The more people do complain that then the more they will listen. I'm not one for complaining usually but this experience is a roller coaster as it is without having to worry about is my name on the list or have they sent me my appointment you should just expect that side of it to be fine. x

Yea ur dead right you put ur trust in these people and believe if you haven't heard its not ur turn yet. Only to find out Uve been overlooked and then ur file misplaced and then the numerous other blips. 
I think I will definitely put a complaint in when I get the treatment over (I'm kinda scared to risk anything at the minute) incase they mess something else up. But even if it prevents someone else goin through it I would do it. 
I got home from work and there's nothing today again so it obviously wasn't posted on Monday as I was told. I'm not too surprised tbh xo


----------



## hopefaithcj

Babies r us... That's a nightmare!heres me moaning about being told 9 months then 12 and you went through that. I would have complained, I nearly did few months back when they sent me not 1 incorrect but 3 incorrect review appointments, 2 days before one of them ( when I was getting excited about finally getting review) they ring to say sorry that was a mistake you shouldn't have been given that appointment :cry:

I got the name of the manager of the appointments team but chickened out- too exhausted with everything. I was told by the girl the other day that they can't tell me where I am on the waiting list- just that I am. I was under the impression from other posts and threads that they could tell you where you were in relation from the top of the list? 

research I found was a study which I think DR Tang was involved in about use if metformin in pcos and high responder women during drug regime of Ivf cycle. That it reduces risk if ohss and possibly the chance if cycle being cancelled. I'm on metformin already, DR Williamson put me on it and nobody has told me to stop taking it! Lol, so been merrily ordering repeat prescription from gp and upped my dosage too :blush: because I read about another trial about metformin helping egg quality. Consultants are going to hate me when I trot in with my research and quiz them about this and that lol. :haha:

Guess its all part of my coping mechanism- trying to be proactive and 'fix' my useless body ready for this poxy one shot on NHS ! 

Not sure if it helps any of you but you can pm if you'd like links to the articles I found? 

Xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Well girls, any sign of those schedules yet? Really hoping for u both that they arrive so u have actual dates to go by. I suppose the good thing about RVH is that they will give dates for everything early on so u can plan with work. When we went to origin, they just tell u to ring when AF comes and said I'd be getting EC done around day 12, so it was a nightmare at work not knowing when they would scan me or do the ec. I'm a dentist so it was awful having to cancel my own patients at short notice on several occasions for scans etc. I obviously wasn't gonna tell them the truth about why I was off but didn't want them thinking I was skiving off on holiday or something so I told them I was going into hospital, now a few of them think I'm dying or something lol!

Hopefaith, hi there! U were wondering about the waiting list, we got our NHS offer letter exactly 6 months to the day after going on the list. The letter arrived on 1st November, the same day as our review appt after a failed cycle at origin, so it gave us a major boost that day. I'm just waiting to hear back from them about my appt for meds and schedule, I'm on day 25 of BCP now. Hopefully u won't have to wait much longer than the 6 months. 

Babies r us, I've only read about people being put on metformin during the antagonist cycle so I've no idea what it's for, but they're obviously expecting u to respond well if they're using it.
Xo


----------



## hopefaithcj

twinklemama said:


> Well girls, any sign of those schedules yet? Really hoping for u both that they arrive so u have actual dates to go by. I suppose the good thing about RVH is that they will give dates for everything early on so u can plan with work. When we went to origin, they just tell u to ring when AF comes and said I'd be getting EC done around day 12, so it was a nightmare at work not knowing when they would scan me or do the ec. I'm a dentist so it was awful having to cancel my own patients at short notice on several occasions for scans etc. I obviously wasn't gonna tell them the truth about why I was off but didn't want them thinking I was skiving off on holiday or something so I told them I was going into hospital, now a few of them think I'm dying or something lol!
> 
> Hopefaith, hi there! U were wondering about the waiting list, we got our NHS offer letter exactly 6 months to the day after going on the list. The letter arrived on 1st November, the same day as our review appt after a failed cycle at origin, so it gave us a major boost that day. I'm just waiting to hear back from them about my appt for meds and schedule, I'm on day 25 of BCP now. Hopefully u won't have to wait much longer than the 6 months.
> 
> Babies r us, I've only read about people being put on metformin during the antagonist cycle so I've no idea what it's for, but they're obviously expecting u to respond well if they're using it.
> Xo


Thanks Twinklemamma, you've made my day. I've noticed a few ladies attending RFC have got their offer letters within 6-9 months and that's been for those added to list in 2012 like me, so I'm praying the ignorant girl on the phone was just reading a script and in reality it's a bit shorter !! I know they put you on bcp for a bit- take it this is for antagonist girls also? I'm just wondering how you go about taking bcp on first day of AF if, like me, you have pcos and cycles anywhere up to 60+ days long?? I certainly wouldn't want to wait for Af! Wonder if provera is allowed to force Af... :shrug:

Right now though all I care about is getting eggs into shape!!:haha:


----------



## wifeyw

hopefaith - fingers crossed it's not too long of a wait for you it does go in quick when you keep busy. I too have PCOS mines range up to 75 days but when i was speaking to the nurse at our inital appointment to go in for bloods etc i asked her what should i do cause i obviously don't want to wait 75 days on it coming. She said that give it a month then an extra week and if it hasn't came ring up the nurse and they will take it from there and decide what to do so i wouldn't worry about that. For me AF showed up just a day short of when she told me to call her so i was lucky. Then you write down the dates on forms you get and post them back to them. x


----------



## Babies r us

Hey girls my day finally arrived...... I'm officially in receipt of my schedule &#128517; I must have read over it about 10 times and I'm still none the wiser lol I am excited to say the least an yes twinklemama it is nice to see it all written down. It comes in like a coloured timetable broke down into 3 colours. The first is orange SYN days then yellow STI days then blue LUT days. I haven't a clue what these are but I'm exhausted reading it. 
Do any other girls no what these days stand for? 
Wifeyw ur's must be coming really soon get on the fone on Monday huni. 
I will post the meds up tomorrow because I'm too tired now with all the excitement of it..
xoxoxo


----------



## twinklemama

Yaaaaaaayyyyyy for babies r us! That's brilliant it's FINALLY arrived! No idea what the SYN and LUT mean but STI must be for stimulation days. When do u go for injection training and collecting ur meds? xo


----------



## wifeyw

Woohoo!!!!!!! for you babiesrus ... i'd be the same reading it over taking it in even know don't understand it completely lol but thank god it's here finally for you hopefully we can compare soon, well still no letter for me and i'm actually fuming i thought it would be here by now. Whens EC booked for you? What do they have you one. i don't know what they mean but the nurse at injection training will go through it all anyways with you. x


----------



## wifeyw

What meds are you on babies r us? r u on nasals? think the SYN is your DRing and STI is your stims and LUT is lupron triggershot if your on that thats my guess :-/


----------



## Babies r us

Hey girls thanks I'm so chuffed. But very anxious an googling away but I'm actually gonna stop it now because ya only put ur own head away... What works for some girls doesn't for others. We all no better than most! 
My injection training an meds collection is the 25th jan the day before I begin metformin 500mg with microgynon for 7 days then I increase to 1000mg metformin for a further 7 days. Then menopur 150 iu & metformin 1000mg for 2 days then on 3rd day I introduce cetrotide 0.250mg for the next 9 days. 
That runs me until 20/02. The next 3 days are free before I start gels. So I imagine ec an et is between them 3 days. 
The nurse did say on the phone that they will be monitoring me very closely and scanning me more regularly so they can judge if they need to tweak the meds, they will also no nearer the time when my exact day of ec will be, but it should only be give or take a day or 2. So I imagine they're aiming for around 20/02. 
It's all so real when it's In your hand although if I'm honest it may well be written in Spanish for the much sence it makes to me lol 

Wifeyw I'm really hoping ur's arrives on Monday if not get on the phone. We are gonna be roughly round the same time so it's definately coming huni.. You know how you just have to remind them an re-remind them. 

Thanks for your support girls I so so appreciate it. I was so excited to share my news with you all.&#128536;&#128536;
xoxoxo

Ps wifeyw no I'm not using nasal at all but they did tell me that a few weeks ago which really stressed me out but it seems because I'm classed as a high responder I don't need to D Reg. Apparently with high responders its not necessary as I already produce a lot of eggs an its the quality they need to concentrate on. There is also a higher risk of OHSS with the long protocol in high responders which could ultimately lead to aborting treatment. Which I definately don't want. &#128552;
I'm just trusting that they are the experts and I have to have faith that this is my best shot &#128591;&#128591;


----------



## twinklemama

Babies r us, I was on Cetrotide as well, and had EC 2 days after it finished if that helps. Wee bit advice with it, get urself a tube of hydrocortisone cream/gel from the chemist-my tummy itched like MAD for a couple of hours after the Cetrotide very time I took it, the only thing that helped was lathering on hydrocortisone and putting a cold facecloth over it for a bit. Not everyone gets the itch but have yourself prepared anyway! But double check with the nurses that it's ok to do it.
Wifey, let's hope yours arrives on Monday pet xo


----------



## GemmaG

Babies r us said:


> Hey girls my day finally arrived...... I'm officially in receipt of my schedule &#128517; I must have read over it about 10 times and I'm still none the wiser lol I am excited to say the least an yes twinklemama it is nice to see it all written down. It comes in like a coloured timetable broke down into 3 colours. The first is orange SYN days then yellow STI days then blue LUT days. I haven't a clue what these are but I'm exhausted reading it.
> Do any other girls no what these days stand for?
> Wifeyw ur's must be coming really soon get on the fone on Monday huni.
> I will post the meds up tomorrow because I'm too tired now with all the excitement of it..
> xoxoxo

Aww huni that's fantastic about time!!!!!!:happydance: I'm sure you are so relieved :hugs: I believe SYN stands for pcos (refers to syndrome) when they use metformin to reduce blood sugar levels and get your ovaries under control then comes STI - Stimming and that's when they stimulate your ovaries you will trigger with your centrotide to stop premature ovulation then you go for egg collection... LUT stands for luteal phase which starts after collection and leads up to test day! I hope that helps it's totally different from my schedule but my friend just done an antagonist cycle and this is what she told me xxx


----------



## mumstheword21

Hi everyone. Been away for a wedding and missed loads on here. Hope everyone keeping well. Glad to see the schedules coming through. It's great when you have a date to start, instead of waiting and waiting...
I have been taking nasals with no real side affects I guess. Plain sailing so far. Start injections this week. Trying to remain calm, stress free and hopeful!


----------



## Babies r us

Twinklemama yikes doesn't sound to cosy &#128554; I'm not even good with needles so this is gonna be tough but I'm taking my mum with me to the pre treatment appointment so she can learn also incase I just can't do it.. I've passed out a few times having injections lol I'm like a big baby. 
Better to have a back up though eh x
I've not heard good reports about the metformin either but I just keep telling myself its only 4weeks my body can withstand this to get what I've wanted for soooooooo long!

Thanks Gemma for the info. I've never actually been told I have PCOS so I will definately be asking that at my appointment. 
Did your friend have success? I hate to even ask &#128554;
I hope ur keeping well mrs an ur little bundles aren't causing you too much grief.
Mumstheword21 how long have you left on the nasal to do? When is ur EC I'm sure ur really excited now xo


----------



## GemmaG

I think the SYN part must be to do with you being a high responder which will be the same as pcos.... 

Yes she did it at RFC 3 years ago and had twins..... :) xxx


----------



## Babies r us

GemmaG said:


> I think the SYN part must be to do with you being a high responder which will be the same as pcos....
> 
> Yes she did it at RFC 3 years ago and had twins..... :) xxx

Yea Gemma. That's fab news. Both success stories with twins xx
Yes I was thinking that's maybe it myself.. 
Just staying positive an &#128591; hard!! 
xoxoxo


----------



## Jetson1

Babies r us said:


> Twinklemama yikes doesn't sound to cosy &#128554; I'm not even good with needles so this is gonna be tough but I'm taking my mum with me to the pre treatment appointment so she can learn also incase I just can't do it.. I've passed out a few times having injections lol I'm like a big baby.
> Better to have a back up though eh x
> I've not heard good reports about the metformin either but I just keep telling myself its only 4weeks my body can withstand this to get what I've wanted for soooooooo long!
> 
> Thanks Gemma for the info. I've never actually been told I have PCOS so I will definately be asking that at my appointment.
> Did your friend have success? I hate to even ask &#128554;
> I hope ur keeping well mrs an ur little bundles aren't causing you too much grief.
> Mumstheword21 how long have you left on the nasal to do? When is ur EC I'm sure ur really excited now xo

Hi babies are us! Haven't been on this in a while since our treatment! Glad everyone is getting started! Just for your information I have pcos and a high responder they tried me on metaformin and it made me really sick I actuallyfainted in the Rfc because of it! It mucked about with my blood sugars as I am not insulin resistant which is meant to be common in pcos so definitely ask them about it if you don't have pcos insulin resistance. When taking it make sure you eat especially breakfast as it will help if it make you feel the way I did! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## hopefaithcj

Babies r us said:


> Hey girls thanks I'm so chuffed. But very anxious an googling away but I'm actually gonna stop it now because ya only put ur own head away... What works for some girls doesn't for others. We all no better than most!
> My injection training an meds collection is the 25th jan the day before I begin metformin 500mg with microgynon for 7 days then I increase to 1000mg metformin for a further 7 days. Then menopur 150 iu & metformin 1000mg for 2 days then on 3rd day I introduce cetrotide 0.250mg for the next 9 days.
> That runs me until 20/02. The next 3 days are free before I start gels. So I imagine ec an et is between them 3 days.
> The nurse did say on the phone that they will be monitoring me very closely and scanning me more regularly so they can judge if they need to tweak the meds, they will also no nearer the time when my exact day of ec will be, but it should only be give or take a day or 2. So I imagine they're aiming for around 20/02.
> It's all so real when it's In your hand although if I'm honest it may well be written in Spanish for the much sence it makes to me lol
> 
> Wifeyw I'm really hoping ur's arrives on Monday if not get on the phone. We are gonna be roughly round the same time so it's definately coming huni.. You know how you just have to remind them an re-remind them.
> 
> Thanks for your support girls I so so appreciate it. I was so excited to share my news with you all.&#128536;&#128536;
> xoxoxo
> 
> Ps wifeyw no I'm not using nasal at all but they did tell me that a few weeks ago which really stressed me out but it seems because I'm classed as a high responder I don't need to D Reg. Apparently with high responders its not necessary as I already produce a lot of eggs an its the quality they need to concentrate on. There is also a higher risk of OHSS with the long protocol in high responders which could ultimately lead to aborting treatment. Which I definately don't want. &#128552;
> I'm just trusting that they are the experts and I have to have faith that this is my best shot &#128591;&#128591;



Best of luck with it! I'm sure the RFC will watch you carefully. I'm way off my treatment yet but will be mooching around on this thread to see how it all goes for ya's ! It's good to see success stories and treatments go to plan, having a shred of positivity is part of the battle I reckon! If they do put you on metformin, def take it with or before food, side affects only lasted a few days with me, now it's like taking paracetamol! I'm hoping its doing good for the wee eggies ! And it'll help with reducing ohss apparently 

X:dust:


----------



## hopefaithcj

GemmaG said:


> I think the SYN part must be to do with you being a high responder which will be the same as pcos....
> 
> Yes she did it at RFC 3 years ago and had twins..... :) xxx

GemmaG-congratulations btw! hope you don't mind me asking but was this your first attempt at IVF @ RFC ? Just trying to manage my own expectations of my first go coming up, have convinced myself that Ivf never works first time and haven't had a great impression of some consultants at RFC so far. They go on about risks of twin pregnancies but in my view they're a gift especially when women go through years of grief to even get pregnant !


----------



## twinklemama

Hopefaith, I'm of exactly the same opinion as u, I'd love to have twins, one baby would be amazing but 2 would be my world complete! Unfortunately we only had one embie last time so I'm praying hard that we get more next time. 
Babiesrus, it's def better to have a back up in case u chicken out, DH was with me for my first training and I very nearly let him to do but when i saw the way he held the syringe I grabbed it back-he looked like he was gonna stab me with it!!
Just wondering if u girls could give me the number to ring to check about schedule etc? I've been on BCP for 4 weeks now, and might just give them a bell to check my form arrived safely with them. 
Hope everyone else is well! xo


----------



## Babies r us

twinklemama said:


> Hopefaith, I'm of exactly the same opinion as u, I'd love to have twins, one baby would be amazing but 2 would be my world complete! Unfortunately we only had one embie last time so I'm praying hard that we get more next time.
> Babiesrus, it's def better to have a back up in case u chicken out, DH was with me for my first training and I very nearly let him to do but when i saw the way he held the syringe I grabbed it back-he looked like he was gonna stab me with it!!
> Just wondering if u girls could give me the number to ring to check about schedule etc? I've been on BCP for 4 weeks now, and might just give them a bell to check my form arrived safely with them.
> Hope everyone else is well! xo

Lol at DH mine would be the same that's why I would'nt even take him lol
Yes huni the number is 90635888 yea give them a ring I think I started ringin after 4 weeks also as a few girls on here got their schedules after 3 an started treatment around 35 days on BCP, fingers x'd for you xoxoxo


----------



## Hope17

Hi ladies I am new to this site, well been stalking it for a while and have decided to join in. I am unfortunately not new to TTC and the joys of IVF, I went through my first cycle of IVF with RFC and a miracle happened and I got pregnant with twins - unfortunately our life fell apart and I had pre-term labour at 19 weeks and sadly the twins only lived for a short while and then passed away. We got the courage up and went through another IVF cycle with RFC and it sadly didnt work. We are gearing ourselves up now for our 3rd IVF (cant believe it) we are only at the planning stages and cant decide where to go Origin, RFC or GCRM - I would appreciate any advice you could give me and any experience you have had with the other clinics as I have only experienced RFC. Many Thanks xx


----------



## twinklemama

Hi there Hope17, I'm so sorry to hear about what u have been through, I can't imagine how u have coped, but u must be very brave gearing up to try again. I had an unsuccessful cycle at origin during the summer and couldn't recommend them highly enough, the admin side needs a bit of work but the doctors, nurses and embryologist were all amazing, gave really clear advice and looked after me really well. Dr Heasley was our main contact so I'd recommend him but Dr Dakios was good aswell when I saw him for scans. Hope this helps xo


----------



## wifeyw

Hi girlies... so excited finally it has arrived today ( not yesterday like suppose to) I've to collect meds and injections traiining on the 23rd of january and start nasals on the 25th. so glad it's down in writing though. 

Babiesrus - we are deffo days apart if things to go plan our EC will prob b same time or day apart.x

twinklemama - have you phoned them yet? i agree about the twin thing too. i might be cheeky and ask them anyway even though i know they have to take into consideration everything wouldn't hurt.x

Hope17 - welcome.. i'm sorry to hear about your losses.. i can't imagine how that must of felt. i hope this time everythings is smooth running. x


----------



## GemmaG

hopefaithcj said:


> GemmaG said:
> 
> 
> I think the SYN part must be to do with you being a high responder which will be the same as pcos....
> 
> Yes she did it at RFC 3 years ago and had twins..... :) xxx
> 
> GemmaG-congratulations btw! hope you don't mind me asking but was this your first attempt at IVF @ RFC ? Just trying to manage my own expectations of my first go coming up, have convinced myself that Ivf never works first time and haven't had a great impression of some consultants at RFC so far. They go on about risks of twin pregnancies but in my view they're a gift especially when women go through years of grief to even get pregnant !Click to expand...

Hopefaith yes this was our first attempt :) I really couldn't believe it when it worked and I love that we are having twins although I am also concerned with the risks I'm just hoping this is it for us they truly are a gift xx


----------



## Babies r us

Hope17 welcome.. I'm so sorry to hear of ur horrific journey God bless you, can't imagine how hard things have been. Go u for having the strength to have another go. I hope it's all worth it. I can't really help u as my only experience is with RFC which u have previous experience with anyway but I'm sure ul get some help on here.

Wifeyw yeaaaaa so happy for you. Fab news I'm sure ur schedule is completely different to mine since ur on long protocol. Is any meds the same? I'm sure Uve read it over an over, I did even though its double Dutch haha

Twinklemama did you give them a call? If so did u get any info 
Xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## wifeyw

yeah its totally different to yours. i'm on 4mcg suprecur from 25th jan until my last day of injections 4 times a day. I don't know if that recommended dose or low or high etc. and then i start 150 IU of gonal-f stims 900 pen on the 9th of feb until 15th the ive to take 150 IU using 300 pen until 16th the 112.500 IU using 300 pen on 17th and 18th then 75IU using 300 pen then 3 day break for EC etc and start 1.120g crinone gel until test day. I think 150 is normal dose but i'm not sure. It doesn't say about trigger shot on mines though should it? confusing...


----------



## wifeyw

it does say nasal might need up'ed tho :-/


----------



## twinklemama

Wifey! So pleased it has finally arrived!! I rang yesterday and today to see if they had any info for me but they didn't answer the phone! So annoying! I'll try again later. 
xo


----------



## twinklemama

Arrrggghhhhh! They won't answer the phone! Did anyone else get this?


----------



## wifeyw

Thanks twinklemama... try the nurses option when you phone rather than enquiries can't hurt. Hope you get some good news.

AFM i've started to spot while on BCP has anyone else had this? I think it's prob because i've been on it so long and feeling really crampy, i've not missed any either so its worryin. x


----------



## twinklemama

I'll try the nurses tomoro thanx wifey. No spotting but lots of cramping and achy pains in my lady bits (sorry tmi!), feels just like AF is coming. I've heard that spotting is fairly normal, ur body needs to have some sort of effort at a normal monthly cycle so i wouldnt worry too much, check with the nurses if ur unsure. How long are u on it now?


----------



## Jetson1

Wifeyw I was on the bcp for 4 full months before our treatment in November I bled the whole time and had cramps I rang a couple of times and they just said it was normal! I was with dr Williamson last week and she said they were going to stop using it as people are complaining. Good luck everyone with your treatment! Hope you all get bfps!


----------



## Babies r us

I've not bleed but I feel as though I'm gonna an have done for quite a while..
I've also had really bad cramping an pain down below I'm so not happy being on This stupid BCP an especially for so long. I've been on it since 30th Oct &#128548;
I've read on someone else's page that they also had bleeding an that they were told not to worry as its not to stop the bleeding but the ovulation..
Try not to worry easy said. &#128554; We're almost there.

Twinklemama yes try option 4 when you call. I have always got an answer with the nurses.. Good luck xoxo


----------



## wifeyw

twinklemama - i've felt crampy for a while and i sort of thought that it needs to get out some how but i still don't want to spot as much as its normal its still worrying. Can't wait to stop. Does anyone know if you get a proper AF when you stop? because i usually get very painful AF's so dreading it. I've been on the BCP 60 days today. like babiesrus said i've always got answer aswell with the nurses if i don't get one ill get the other. x

Jetson - thanks, i think it will be around 4 months by time i've to stop taking them. How are things with you? x

babiesrus - 30th of Oct 12 days before me i dunno how your coping, i Had said to DH lastnight it really feels like Af is coming then woke up this morning and had spotting. as silly as it sounds hope it doesn't affect the outcome i know it won't but it's worrying. counting down the days exactly 2 weeks today i'll have my meds ready to go. excited.. how have you been? x


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> twinklemama - i've felt crampy for a while and i sort of thought that it needs to get out some how but i still don't want to spot as much as its normal its still worrying. Can't wait to stop. Does anyone know if you get a proper AF when you stop? because i usually get very painful AF's so dreading it. I've been on the BCP 60 days today. like babiesrus said i've always got answer aswell with the nurses if i don't get one ill get the other. x
> 
> Jetson - thanks, i think it will be around 4 months by time i've to stop taking them. How are things with you? x
> 
> babiesrus - 30th of Oct 12 days before me i dunno how your coping, i Had said to DH lastnight it really feels like Af is coming then woke up this morning and had spotting. as silly as it sounds hope it doesn't affect the outcome i know it won't but it's worrying. counting down the days exactly 2 weeks today i'll have my meds ready to go. excited.. how have you been? x

I know it's not nice I've felt like this for a good month or more now an I feel really bloated. I hate it.. I have to stay on it my first week of metformin as well so it'll be 95 days in total.
I just can't get my head round that at all a few weeks maybe but not months, just doesn't seem right. &#128552;
I'm tryin not to over think as I'm trying with the positive thoughts!! 

I'm hanging in there as u say only 2 weeks (well on sat it'll be 2 for me!) but as its so close it's hard not to get that bit anxious now &#128556; 

Try an not stress huni it'll be fine a bit of spotting must be normal we are female luv xoxo


----------



## mumstheword21

Wow! This has been a busy link! 
I've been on the nasal sprays from 27th dec. starting injections tomoro. My dose is high due to low AMH. Starting on 337! I'm still doing the positive thinking thing. My estimated EC date is the 24th jan providing scans all go well. I'll keep you posted wifey and babies r us. 
Wifey w I bled on the bcp for about 20 days when I first started. 
Jetson1 I complained too. It was hateful. I'm off it 9 days and had the breakthrough bleeding and still have some. Not worrying about it. Have enough of worrying lol. 
Twinkle mama the phones are a nightmare! I rang 6 times the other day. Even if you get thru to the nurses line and its busy the line just cuts you off!! Hope you finally got thru and have an idea for your schedule. 
Hi Gemma. So glad to see your progress. That was fantastic to get preg first time round with twins. 
AFM I checked with the RFC and I'll be gettin 2 back in too (if there is 2) even tho I'm only 31 as this is my third go. Had IVF at origin & FET. 
Not long now for everyone... Xx


----------



## mumstheword21

Hi hope. 
So sad to hear about your loss. Thats devastating. 
I had ivf and fet at origin. Their consultants and scans etc were excellent but unfortunately no success. I would recommend dr heasley. 
AFM if this doesn't happen for me now I'm seriously considering going to England as I need donor sperm it would give us better options. 
I wish you the best if luck whatever you decide. Xx


----------



## wifeyw

mumstheword21 how low is ur AMH if you don't mind me asking? i thought id b on higher does to as mines is only 2.1 but i've PCOS too so i dunno if they are being caucious but i'll be asking about that. Ec not far away it will all go in quick from here so i've heard.x


----------



## mumstheword21

Wifey W it's 4.5. Last year it was 9. My right ovary was the only one that responded to my first ivf treatment. The left one doesn't seem to be doing anything at all. I don't have PCOS. I was supposed to start at 275 but they upped it and I had to go back and collect another schedule and more meds.


----------



## mumstheword21

Not too far away but I've been close before. I hope it works bcos all the waiting in between appts is miserable. Honestly wishing your life away waiting til some shred of hope and a possible schedule appears. But that's me just keeping positive lol. 
I hope they don't over stim my right ovary. My doses don't drop below 300. 
Fingers crossed for all of us. X


----------



## Jetson1

Morning everyone! The bcp while making you feel crappy is to keep the lining thin apparently which is why we can spot on it(this is according to Rfc when I queried it with them!) stick with it and when you stop you will get a proper bleed two or three days later! This was our first ever ivf cycle I'm 38 and hubby is 46 I have pcos. I was up last week for our scan and got great news we are expecting twins too so we are cautiously delighted just sitting tight and praying it works out as I have four previous natural mc! 
Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## mumstheword21

Oh jetson1 that's great news!! Wishing you a very healthy pregnancy!! The Royal aren't doing so bad this year with pregnancies on this forum! Hopefully it will continue. 
Did they wait to day 3 embryos with you jetson? How far along are you?


----------



## wifeyw

mumstheword - i'm sure on ur scans if they see any OHSS they will prob lower the dose i'm sure. But hopefully its a good thing.x

jetson- how lovely!! I'm sure you are on cloud 9, did you have 2 transfered? what grade were they on transfer? x


----------



## Jetson1

Hi folks! I'm nearly 9 weeks along two good wee heartbeats flickering away albeit tiny! They transferred two embryos 8 cell on a three day transfer and they just said great quality they didn't mention grading. from being on different sites i don't think the Rfc always mention it. November seemed to be a good month lets hope jan and feb are the same!


----------



## twinklemama

Jetson, that's fantastic news! Congrats to u and DH! You're right about the royal doing well with their BFP's, let's hope it continues! 

Mumstheword, how did u get on with starting your injections? Hope it went well xo

AFM, I finally got through to the receptionist today who told me that they've received my form and my file is with the nurses but they haven't started the schedule yet. She said if I hadn't heard anything by half way through my 3rd pack of pills to ring the nurses and they'll advise me on what to do. I asked how long it's normally taking at the mo and she said that the nurses are advising people to order a 4th pack and they'll normally start you during it. Sooooo I'm estimating the end of feb/beginning of march at the earliest :( I honestly wouldn't care if I had to wait until April, if only they'd give me a date. I've been quite patient until now (which REALLY isn't like me!) but I wish they'd get a move on!
Anyway, hope everyone is ok, it's nearly the weekend!!!!


----------



## mumstheword21

Im well used to them now. Had to take 2 Injections a day during the FET. First one tonight piece of cake. Banging headaches though the last few days but could be the return to work after Xmas! 
Wifey I hope so. I don't want the two year plus wait together my nhs cycle to be cancelled. 
Jetson that's good to know. I had day 5 blastocysts inserted last time. Maybe getting the embryos back in their natural environment earlier is more successful.


----------



## wifeyw

twinklemama - glad you got through but sorry they hadn't started it really is a pain but what she said was about right as I'm on my fourth pack and ill be starting 2 weeks tomarrow. It only get's worse but maybe you won't be as long as that i'd keep ringing up and torturing them so they have to do it lol being on BCP pills this long is making me feel ill i can't wait to get off them. hang in there xx

mumstheowrd - i know no one wants that, i hope the headache will ease up some for you theres nothing worse. I've heard also that if they are good embies that they are better off back in there than outside too xx


----------



## mumstheword21

Here's hoping!!


----------



## GemmaG

Brilliant to see you girls are finally making some progress :) I'm still stalking everyday to how you are all getting on!! 

Jetson1 congrats on the twins :hugs: xxx


----------



## wifeyw

Hi gemma hope you are well xx

Hi to everyone else, i've just been doind some reading and heres a link below that some of you girls might find interesting especially you babiesrus as its on there about BCP and short protocol.

https://www.fertility.ca/2009/05/the-best-ivf-protocol/


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> Hi gemma hope you are well xx
> 
> Hi to everyone else, i've just been doind some reading and heres a link below that some of you girls might find interesting especially you babiesrus as its on there about BCP and short protocol.
> 
> https://www.fertility.ca/2009/05/the-best-ivf-protocol/

Wifeyw thank you sooooooooo much for this very thoughtful post I feel so honoured to have found this thread I feel lucky to have you all to go through this with. God bless you all. 
Wifeyw I am so glad to read this cause I honestly have just thought I've been short changed with this protocol but reading this has lifted me a lot I can't thank u enough babes.
I'm starting to struggle wit this BCP I've been badly constipated now for way too long an I feel so bloated an sore down below I'm a miserable biatchhh!! I want off it...
We're nearly there partners hang in there girls, hopefully we can start good this positive year for all r buddies an whats great is we r all on completely different protocols so hopefully we can show that it can work for all....&#128591; &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## wifeyw

your very welcome it is a very good site i just happened to come across and thought of you and how you were worried.. it's no bother at all book mark it because there is some interesting things on there which will probably help you later in treatment. As for the BCP and you describing how you have been I'm exactly the same and getting the same pains too, I feel so bad for DH because he is baring the brunt of it as well.. it's making us in to people we aren't. But like you have said there's not long to go until we get our BFP ( positive thinking) And even though we are on different protocols the might just be the right ones for our individual selves. We are all in it together xx


----------



## wifeyw

Hi girlies , Just a questions for you girlies whos already been for pre treatment appointments for meds and training just wondering how long it takes and what to expect? x


----------



## mumstheword21

Hi wifey w. It took the nurse an hour to go thru everything at the pre treatment appt. you collect ur meds first from pharmacy in main building then go to RFC to meet with nurse. I've already used the meds before and have no issues with injections so if you have it might take a little longer. Have you been given a date?


----------



## wifeyw

Thanks mumstheword yeah it's the 23rd jan start sniffs on 25th which was suprised to hear as anyone i've heard usually start next day but prob couldn't fit me in then :-/ how have you been?


----------



## mumstheword21

Not too bad. Some headaches, but all in all ok. Have my first monitoring scan tomoro to see if there's any follicles growing and what size they are. Fingers crossed. X


----------



## threebirds

Hey girls, ive been lurking on this thread over the last wk or so but wanted to hold off posting my news. Good luck to those started/starting their treatment this month. Keeping fingers crossed for you. We are still waiting for our offer letter, and then 11 days ago got a bfp! Totally amazed. Still very very early days (esp as I am 39). Trying to be calm, we had a prev mc & an unsuccessful Origin cycle. Anyway, thats my wee update. 

:dust::dust::dust:
xxx


----------



## wifeyw

Hey mumstheword - hows your little follies looking?

Threebirds - awwwww what amazing new congrats, i'm sure you over the moon.. I'm sure it's hard not to worry especially because of your previous loss. Wishing you happy healthy pregnancy and birth xx

Hi to all rest of you girlies and hope your all doing good x


----------



## threebirds

Thanks wifey :hugs: xxx


----------



## mumstheword21

Congrats threebirds. That's amazing news! Hoping everything goes well for you. Xx


----------



## lynzc

Hello


----------



## mumstheword21

My little follicles are hiding. Scanned this morning. Only 2 so far. Not good. Have to up my dose to 450 and go back in a few days.


----------



## twinklemama

Threebirds, that's fabtasticd news! Congratulations! Wishing u a healthy pregnancy xo

Mumsthewords, sending u lots of positivity, lets hope the follies grow xo


----------



## threebirds

Thanks every1, fingers crossed :hugs:

Mumstheword, heres hoping they are slow starters & next scan will show more. Ultimately quality is just as important. Im a low responder. When we had an origin cycle last yr we only got 1 egg. Lots of people would have cancelled that cycle but we went ahead. It fertilsed & the embrologist was really happy with it. It ended up not taking & was a bfn but it only takes 1 xxx


----------



## Babies r us

Many many congrats threebirds I'm sure your elated. Fab news for you!! Wishing U a healthy pregnancy.

Mumstheword I've got my fingers x'd for you. I'm hoping ur follies r taking their time cause they're gonna be so strong an go all the way!! &#128536; Sending you positive wishes.

Wifeyw how u hangin in there? Not long now xx

How's all you other girls doing? 
xoxoxo


----------



## Mum2 be

Hi ladies. I've been reading your posts on here for a while and finally decided to join. I reached the top of the waiting list for Ivf at RFC in October. I called last week and was told I'm due to start Feb 12th. I'm so excited to be getting started at last but at a loss as to what to expect next. Any info/advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## twinklemama

Hi there Mum2be! So excited for u starting soon, I will hopefully be starting around the same time as u, i'm on day 37 of my pill and just waiting on my schedule to arrive. What stage are u at with ur pill? I had a cycle with ICSI at origin during the summer and the whole thing was a lot easier than I was expecting. I didn't have to do nasal sprays last time so this will be new to me, but the injections were grand, and the egg collection was fine too. U will be fine! Do u know what protocol u will be on?


----------



## twinklemama

Hi babiesrus, I'm grand thanx, just waiting patiently on my schedule. Think I might give them a buzz tomoro, that will be a week since my last call. Not long for u and wifey now!!!


----------



## wifeyw

mumstheword - Hopefully the upped dose will do it's job and just kick start some more lovely follies. x

babiesrus - I'm ok apart from this spotting its not full AF but its worse than spotting sorry if TMI .. next week can't come quick enough i'm sure your the same. how have you been?x 

hi mumtobe - it's very exciting whenever you get to the top. this forms is a life saver for me and many of the girls so i think you done right to join. you and twinklemama are around the same time it also helps to have another girl there who's going through it at same time. good luck x


----------



## wifeyw

twinklemama - keep on at them give them a wee ring x


----------



## Mum2 be

Hi twinkle mama. I was due to start the pill Nov 22nd. Dh and were at RFC that day for him to have bloods taken so nurse spoke to someone about me starting pill and they asked me to hold off for a month as with Christmas I would end up being on it for over 2 month. I'm now on day 28. I have no idea what protocol I'll be on and haven't gotten a schedule yet- do you think I should ring back and ask. When I called last week to ask when I would be starting the receptionist said they were just waiting on a doctor to sign off on the schedule so maybe they will be sending it out soon anyway.


----------



## Babies r us

Hey girls glad ur all doing well.
Twinklemama keep on at them now til you get your schedule. They hopefully won't be too long now luv ur nearly there.
Wifeyw I'm anxious but really can't wait to get off this BCP I'm bloody miserable honestly. I'm on day 82 now &#128554; and I hateeeeee it. I had to order my 5th pack on Monday. Argggg
Welcome mum2b I love ur alias name proper positive thinking good for you love. Can you pass some of that my way lol
You'll not be too far behind us an ul get great support here it's a life saver honestly
xoxo


----------



## mumstheword21

Hi girls. Just an update really. Was in for second scan today and I've 2 growing on my left ovary and none on the right. Didn't expect there to be much change from Tuesdays scan but at least the two I have are growing. Next scan tues when I know whether the egg extraction will go ahead. Here's hoping!! 
Hope everyone keeping well and happy it's the weekend. I'm well snowed in at this stage so I don't think I'll be up to much. 
Hi mum2be. I had a look at your posts and taut u were me for a while. Easily confused. Lol. This forum brilliant! Glad to hear you got to the top of the list. 
Babies r us... Another packet?? Aw!! The misery will be over soon... Can't believe how long you've had to wait! :0(


----------



## twinklemama

Hi girls, hope everyone is enjoying the snow!! My poor DH has to get up early in the morning and drive to Dublin in it to get his flight to Dubai. He's away for 2 weeks and I'm dreading it cos this stupid BCP has me like an emotional wreck! 

Mumstheword, glad to hear ur follies are growing, I'm sure they'll go ahead with the collection :)

Mum2be, u should probably give them a phone if u haven't got ur schedule, just to check its coming. A couple of the girls on here have been messed about badly by them, they just seem so laid back by the whole thing while we're all stressing ourselves silly! Once u eat ur schedule you'll know what type of protocol they've got u on but most people seem to get the long one. I don't know what I'm gonna be on yet for definite but have a fair idea from what my consultant at origin had said. 

AFM, I rang yesterday to pester them (since mum2be is behind me on BCP, I thought they might have something for me). The nurse said there wasn't anything to say that I'd been scheduled yet so she took my details and said she'd go and find out and ring me straight back...........I'm still waiting on her to call :( I seriously don't know how that place can function when no-one EVER seems to do what they say they're going to!! I'll ring again on Monday to hopefully find out, but I'm thinking they've forgotten about me. 

Anyway, hope everyone is staying safe in this weather xo


----------



## Mum2 be

Hello again ladies. I can safely say I have learned more about IVF in the few weeks I have been reading this forum than I had in the past 2 years. Babies r us I am thinking very optimistically at the moment but then again I'm new to all this and haven't had to deal with the harsh reality of it all yet. I know the odds of success are stacked against us so no doubt the closer I get to treatment the less positive I'll feel.
So my schedule arrived yesterday- have you got yours yet twinklemama? I have heard lots of horror stories about the admin staff at RFC so completely understand your frustration with them. The receptionists can be quite rude too which doesn't help matters. I'm not sure which protocol I'm on- basically I have to take nasal spray (suprecure) from Feb 12 to 25th. Then I'm on Gonal-F from 26th to March 10. The next 3 days are blank then start Crinone Gel the 14th so I imagine that means expected Ec and Et between the 11th and 13th? I'm thinking this is long protocol but not too sure.


----------



## twinklemama

Hey mum2be, that's fab getting your schedule, im sure ur so excited to see it on paper. It sounds like ur on the long protocol, the nasal sprays switch off ur own hormones so the drugs do all the work as far as I know. EC should be 12th or 13th I think, I'm fairly sure we get a drug-free day the day before EC. Some of the other girls will probably know better as I didn't do this protocol last time. I haven't received mine yet, and I didn't get a chance to ring them yesterday. I'm trying to give them the benefit of the doubt that they might ring on Monday morning, but if not, I'll be on the phone on Monday afternoon. I've got the flu anyway so its the last thing on my mind today :( I took my pill 45mins ago and am trying desperately not to be sick for a while so I don't bring it up again (sorry tmi!). Does anyone know if you need to take another if you puke? Xo


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> mumstheword - Hopefully the upped dose will do it's job and just kick start some more lovely follies. x
> 
> babiesrus - I'm ok apart from this spotting its not full AF but its worse than spotting sorry if TMI .. next week can't come quick enough i'm sure your the same. how have you been?x
> 
> hi mumtobe - it's very exciting whenever you get to the top. this forms is a life saver for me and many of the girls so i think you done right to join. you and twinklemama are around the same time it also helps to have another girl there who's going through it at same time. good luck x

Hey wifeyw I've started staining quite bad now an my tummy is so sore I feel like I do before my period comes only worse. Are u still spotting? Did you speak to the nurses when it started with you? I'm surprised it hasn't happened before now.. xo


----------



## wifeyw

Babiesrus - I've been the same actually more like period starting yesterday and the pain - oh wow they r so sore with me so I'm not suprised you are that way too.

I haven't phoned as I'm up wednesday for injection training anyways and everyone on here has said it's normal. Roll on 8 more days until I'm BCP free. How many more days have you left? I read that whenever you get spotting that it means your ovaries are well supressed so i guess that could only mean it's good so as long as it's not really heavy that's how i have been seeing it..x


----------



## wifeyw

mum2be - I'm sure your excited now you finally got your schedule, it's long protocol it's same as i'm on what dose have they got you on? wish you all the best of luck x

mumstheword- keep resting up and get plenty sleep and hopefully more little follies have grow and everything goes ahead for you. easy said than done but at this point stayin positive is key x

twinklemama- i'd give them a call i was tryin to give them benifit of the doubt but after a week i phoned and they still hadn't done it so they do need alittle bit of a push. Hope you feel better i've got cold coming on too which i didn't want can't stop sneezing and that will be worse to try stop when i'm on nasals so tryin to rest as i'm snowed in too x

Hope all you lovely girlies r keeping well too x


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> Babiesrus - I've been the same actually more like period starting yesterday and the pain - oh wow they r so sore with me so I'm not suprised you are that way too.
> 
> I haven't phoned as I'm up wednesday for injection training anyways and everyone on here has said it's normal. Roll on 8 more days until I'm BCP free. How many more days have you left? I read that whenever you get spotting that it means your ovaries are well supressed so i guess that could only mean it's good so as long as it's not really heavy that's how i have been seeing it..x

Hey Mrs it's horrible I just wish I was off it. I am on day 84 another 12 to go. It's been too long if u ask me. I am really worried about over suppression with being on it so long! (Really hope I'm wrong but I've not felt good bout taking BCP for so long) 
xoxo


----------



## wifeyw

i know i'm the same i'm only on day 71 but i've my questions wrote and everything left with all my stuff to take with me and i'll be asking the nurse i'm sure it's not good but i'm sure they will shrug it off and put it down to xmas etc. how you feeling now it's getting close? i've been going through the emotions. my best friend from when i was younger had her little girl on friday and i was in tears that day i have to go visit her this week but had to gather myself first but i've been emotional wreck and quiet snappy which is not me.. i've been positive up to now and now i don't know for whatever reason i'm having mixed feelings about it all and thinking it doesn't work for everyone first time and to be honest this is our only hope going private for another go just isn't do-able right now for us i think that adds to the pressure. :-(


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> i know i'm the same i'm only on day 71 but i've my questions wrote and everything left with all my stuff to take with me and i'll be asking the nurse i'm sure it's not good but i'm sure they will shrug it off and put it down to xmas etc. how you feeling now it's getting close? i've been going through the emotions. my best friend from when i was younger had her little girl on friday and i was in tears that day i have to go visit her this week but had to gather myself first but i've been emotional wreck and quiet snappy which is not me.. i've been positive up to now and now i don't know for whatever reason i'm having mixed feelings about it all and thinking it doesn't work for everyone first time and to be honest this is our only hope going private for another go just isn't do-able right now for us i think that adds to the pressure. :-(

Yes I'm pretty much the same I am tryin my hardest to be positive but I'm just a nervous wreck. 
I'm jus worrying constantly about every little thing! I'm tryin not to buf it's so hard. 
I feel so jealous of everyone who either has a baby or announces their pregnant an I feel horrible an nasty for it but I just can't help it&#128554;
What are you taking with you to ur pre start? I've a list of questions to take with me. When's ur day, is it wed? xoxo


----------



## wifeyw

Aww big hugs.. i know what you mean it is so hard but hopefully soon we will get our BFP and we will soon get our little bundles of joy eh..

Yeah i've just got a clear folder with my schedule and a book and pen with my questions etc anything i remember i want to ask i write it down in there and it will be handy incase i need to write things down and just my diary i have. Yeah it is wednesday at 1:40pm but it says to collect meds about 20 mins before. I sat wrote myself out an eatting plan too so i can stick to it with work etc because i'm usually one these ones if i don't feel hungry ill not eat.. and i never drink water unless i workout so thats another thing i've to try get used to but once i get into the swing of things it will be fine.

When is your appointment was it saturday? I've tried to work out times with spray when i will take them but not sure about timing between i think you can have 4 hours between and at night it has to be 9 hour gap aswell so i was working out i'd take mines 7am,11am,3pm,7pm but have to wait to see what the nurse says. i'm not sure about ID for meds etc i've heard that being mentions but i don't know if you need to bring that with you but i might take mines just incase :-/ xxx


----------



## mumstheword21

Hi girls. I didn't need ID for meds but just make sure and tell them your collecting you ivf meds as when I went over for a top up they didn't have my script. I waited 40 mins to be told to go to RFC and collect it myself - which I did - then back to pharmacy to take a number and wait another 20 mins! If you tell them that you should get them pretty promptly!
I spaced my nasal sprays out every 5 hours. 7 am, 12pm, 5pm, 10pm which left exactly 9 hour break til I took them again at 7am. 
Goodluck with your training this week. 
I'm in for last scan tomoro. Nervous.


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> Aww big hugs.. i know what you mean it is so hard but hopefully soon we will get our BFP and we will soon get our little bundles of joy eh..
> 
> Yeah i've just got a clear folder with my schedule and a book and pen with my questions etc anything i remember i want to ask i write it down in there and it will be handy incase i need to write things down and just my diary i have. Yeah it is wednesday at 1:40pm but it says to collect meds about 20 mins before. I sat wrote myself out an eatting plan too so i can stick to it with work etc because i'm usually one these ones if i don't feel hungry ill not eat.. and i never drink water unless i workout so thats another thing i've to try get used to but once i get into the swing of things it will be fine.
> 
> When is your appointment was it saturday? I've tried to work out times with spray when i will take them but not sure about timing between i think you can have 4 hours between and at night it has to be 9 hour gap aswell so i was working out i'd take mines 7am,11am,3pm,7pm but have to wait to see what the nurse says. i'm not sure about ID for meds etc i've heard that being mentions but i don't know if you need to bring that with you but i might take mines just incase :-/ xxx

Yes here's hoping it won't be too long until we r sharing r happy BFP news!!

Yes I'm pretty much the same with my diary an notepad an schedule. I'm jotting stuff down to ask so I don't get in an my mind goes blank which happens to me when I go there. I am really not looking forward to the injection part &#128554; I'm such a big wimp lol

My appointment is Friday morning an I start metformin on Saturday morning. I'm looking forward to stopping the BCP next Friday I'm counting down the days.. That is one questioning I will be drumming with them. 96days is a lot an I will be emphasising my worries in relation to this!

With regards to the eating thing I've no problems there unfortunately lol I enjoy my food too much an ive been drinking 2l of water a day for a while now. I do drink coffee though an although no-one has told me not to I've seen on here different girls saying that you shouldn't. So I will need to find that out as well.

I'm sure ur super excited. Only really 1 more day to wait then once u get today over u. Can't wait to hear how u get on.&#128536;&#128536;

We will probably be starting injections around the same time as although I've no nasal I have this metformin to do.. 
Exciting/scary/happy/anxious/nervous/worried/POSITIVE.... All at once.
xoxoxo


----------



## Babies r us

mumstheword21 said:


> Hi girls. I didn't need ID for meds but just make sure and tell them your collecting you ivf meds as when I went over for a top up they didn't have my script. I waited 40 mins to be told to go to RFC and collect it myself - which I did - then back to pharmacy to take a number and wait another 20 mins! If you tell them that you should get them pretty promptly!
> I spaced my nasal sprays out every 5 hours. 7 am, 12pm, 5pm, 10pm which left exactly 9 hour break til I took them again at 7am.
> Goodluck with your training this week.
> I'm in for last scan tomoro. Nervous.

Mumstheword21 thanks. My appointments early so il give myself plenty of time to get parked etc as I know how it can be at times up there. 
I'm sure ur super excited an nervous at the same time to get ur scan. I am praying it will be good news for you! Positive thoughts to you &#128536;&#128536; 
xoxoxo


----------



## twinklemama

Hey ladies, I can't believe it's all so close now for u lot! So excited for u all! xo
Mumstheword, good luck for your scan tomoro, hope u get good news! 
I phoned the hospital this morning as I'm still vomiting with the flu and was worried about the BCP. The instructions said to take another but I threw that up too, so was panicking, the nurse said just stick to one a day. And I've finally been scheduled! My EC is booked for 9th April, so I won't be starting any time soon. I gave them dates of DH's work trips up to the end of march so they must've thought he'd be home after then and booked EC around that, but he'll be away again, he only knew dates up til end of march at that point! Anyway I'll be on BCP about 90 days by then which is just ridiculous! I wish I'd thought to ask if I could take the 7 day break after this pack finishing today and run it continuously from the next one.


----------



## mumstheword21

Thanks babies r us and twinkle mama. Nervous but excited too. I hope they've grown so we can go ahead with this round of treatment. Fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## Babies r us

twinklemama said:


> Hey ladies, I can't believe it's all so close now for u lot! So excited for u all! xo
> Mumstheword, good luck for your scan tomoro, hope u get good news!
> I phoned the hospital this morning as I'm still vomiting with the flu and was worried about the BCP. The instructions said to take another but I threw that up too, so was panicking, the nurse said just stick to one a day. And I've finally been scheduled! My EC is booked for 9th April, so I won't be starting any time soon. I gave them dates of DH's work trips up to the end of march so they must've thought he'd be home after then and booked EC around that, but he'll be away again, he only knew dates up til end of march at that point! Anyway I'll be on BCP about 90 days by then which is just ridiculous! I wish I'd thought to ask if I could take the 7 day break after this pack finishing today and run it continuously from the next one.

I'm exactly the same I can't get my head round the length or time spent on BCP I just keep going on about it but its because I just can't get how this can help success. I understand a pack or a regular month but 5 packs just doesn't seem right. Hopefully I'm wrong am were stressing about it unnecessarily &#128591;&#128591; xoxo


----------



## wifeyw

Mumstheword- Thanks for the advice i will take that on board about the 5 hours apart i don't think it would work for me that way with work but we will see. hope everything goes well tomarrow fingers crossed xx

babiesrus- I know tell me about it i'm big tea drinker like 10 a day and i'm tryin to cut that down to 2 a day and more water. 

As for being excited.. i can't until tomarrows over Dreading tomarrow i've to go for root filling and i hate dentists so i can't focus on the pre app until i get that over with. I don't know if it's me worryin about the injection to freeze my tooth will affect the nasal etc because i've to get it done in 2 parts he said so go tomarrow and back again for 2nd part to get done which is weird but i need it done and wonderin weather i should cancel or not until after the whole thing :-/ 

Fridays not long away so it will go in quick for you. is Metformin in an injection?

twinklemama - so glad you got a date although EC can change depending on how things goes i've heard, I told DH not to book it off until more near the time until we know exactly if thats the date for ours. I had though about doin that with taking a break if my schedule hadn't came i think it would be wise. x


----------



## mumstheword21

Well girls. Still not looking great. Had scan this morning and 1 follicle is 18mm and the other is behind it and a little smaller. They asked me if I wanted to go ahead and I said yes! Feck it - it could be my only chance! So egg collection Thursday morning. Will no then whether I have a whole one egg or two! Hopefully it's the latter so I have 2 to fertilise!!


----------



## GemmaG

Hi girls can't believe most of you are still on your BCP!!! That is ridiculous but least the finishing line is almost near......... I'm rooting for you all:hugs: :hugs: It won't be long for these 2013 BFP :dust::dust:

If any of you need to ask any questions that I can help with just give me a shout :thumbup: I'm still popping in and out to check how you are all getting on (bit of a stalker lol feel like an intruder now in lttc) but I know you girls have got this!! Really wishing you all the best of luck and positive thoughts!!

Much love G xxx


----------



## GemmaG

mumstheword21 said:


> Well girls. Still not looking great. Had scan this morning and 1 follicle is 18mm and the other is behind it and a little smaller. They asked me if I wanted to go ahead and I said yes! Feck it - it could be my only chance! So egg collection Thursday morning. Will no then whether I have a whole one egg or two! Hopefully it's the latter so I have 2 to fertilise!!

Mumstheword just wanted to wish you all the best for Thursday :hugs: let's hope you have two special little eggs waiting for you but just remember it only takes one :hugs: I know we all focus on egg numbers but ultimately it's quality as I found out...... I bet you have a little strong eggie in there xxxx


----------



## Babies r us

Wifeyw no metformin is tablet I take 500mg for 7 days then 1000mg for the rest of my treatment.. (Mixed reports about it but we'll see I'm sure it's like everything wit this treatment everyone reacts/responds differently) 
I'm hoping u get on ok at ur dentist then ul b ready for tomorrow yikessss.. 

Hey Gemma good to hear from u. I'm so glad ur doin well an ur little babies are also. So happy for you luv.
Yes it's scary still on the BCP I'm fuming tbh I will be highlighting this at my pre treatment app.

Mumstheword try an stay positive as Gemma says you only need one good egg. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. 
Xoxoxo


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls!
I'm so glad ur going on ahead with EC mumstheword, u might as well go for it and as Gemma says it only takes one!
Wifey, I'm a dentist so can give u clear advice lol!! Get ur root canal done ASAP, the injections will not interact with the nasals, and the best thing u can do is get it over with cos 1. U won't have another thing to worry about, and 2. If u end up in pain during the 2ww u definitely won't want to undergo treatment or take antibiotics or ibuprofen to settle the pain, and 3. If u get ur BFP, u won't be able to get an X-ray if the dentist needs to use one to check the lengths of the roots or to check how successful its been. 
Hope everyone else is well, I'm still off work with the flu, just had a house all from the doctor and he asked me "are u sure ur not pregnant?" YES, I'm sure lol!! Anyway he gave me anti sickness medication to dissolve in my mouth so hopefully they'll work as I'm feeling like poo! xo


----------



## wifeyw

mumstheword - well done for going ahead and i agree with the other girls i will say alittle prayer for you that everything goes well xx good luck 

Gemma - How are you seems like ages now you were in our position. Glad your keeping okxx

babiesrus- well let's hope metformin is nice to u eh! lol heres hoping! I ended up having to cancel my appointment in the end not down to because i wasn't sure but there was no way i was getting out i'm completely snowed in so had to reschedule. can't believe we pick up meds etc tomarrow it still doesn't seem real. DH asked how i was feeling was i nervous and to be honest i don't i'm actually calm. let you know how goes xx

twinklemama - aww theres nothing worse than being sick.. is it a wee bug? hope the anti sickness tabs will help you feel better missus and thank you so much for the advice i did have to cancel but i will deffo be getting it sorted i was thinking that about BFP etc but i so glad your on here xx


----------



## twinklemama

Yeh it's a "flu-like illness" according to the doctor, not sure if its just flu or that winter vomiting bug that's doing the rounds, but it's really taken it out of me. Thankfully the second lot of tablets have done the trick so far, I managed a half a bowl of soup and half a slice of toast! It tasted like rubbish tho, can't wait for normality to return.
I also asked the doctor about being on the pill for so long and he said its no different to being on the coil, most women don't bleed with it and have a constant supply of hormones from it, so it's stopped me worrying now. Also I would've had to start my break today if I was gonna take one and I don't think I could cope with AF on top of this sickness so I've started into my 3rd pack.
Good luck collecting ur meds tomoro girls, i hope u manage to get to the hospital safely and everything goes well xo
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Babies r us

Wifeyw indeed here's hopin with the metformin.. 
I'm so excited for you. Good luck with tha appointment remember to ask all ur questions. Can't wait to hear all about it. Big day tomorrow, when u finally get started &#128515; Xoxo
Twinklemama God bless ur Dr bout the BCP I feel a little more at ease so thank u do much xoxo


----------



## Mum2 be

Good evening girls. Twinklemama I hope you're feeling better today. Glad to see you finally got some dates and really hope things work out that your Dh can be with you for Ec and Et.

Mumstheword I'll be praying you get 2 fantastic little eggs tomorrow. The girls are right it does only take one xx

Babies r us good luck with your appointment and with the metformin. I'm not too clued into what any of these medicines do for us but let's just hope they lead us all to BFP's!!

Wifey hope your appointment went well today and you got all your questions answered. I have mine on Monday the 11th so starting to get excited now too. My starting dose of Gonal f is 262.5 which seems like an unusual number as I've seen others say they're on 150 or 300. But sure I guess they know what they're doing.


----------



## wifeyw

twinklemama- aww missus that's not good but glad your feeling alittle bit normal and managed to eat. as for the pill to i asked the nurse today and she sort of said the same to me. x

mumtheword - hope everything goes well tomarrow x

mum2be - won't be long until your appointment it did go in quick enough, your number usually is high if they think you need alittle more help / poor responder etc mines is 150 and i asked her was mines normal she said no its low because we expect you to respond well so when you get your scan it can change.

babiesrus- thank you was actually quite calm until i was sat waiting on the nurse to call us with the meds and it just kicked in all at once started gettin butterflies in my stomach. lol 

I went over to pharmacy to collect the med before hand, got to the desk gave name etc said it was for IVF etc and she looked at me as if i had 4 heads and said to me do you know where they would be if they would be in the fridge, i looked at DH i couldn't believe she was the one who should know lol i said i don't know , she said do you know what you have to get i said i've my schedule here if that helps you any so she looked at that and went away and got them.. i asked her about sharps box she gave me the massive yellow one saying this one i said no i think it's a small long one she looked at me again so i just said i'm going to the nurse now so i'll ask her if it's right if not i'm sure she will have one.

The nurse was lovely i didn't feel rushed at all she was having banter with us, went through everything with us, i really hope at EC etc shes there she was joking about the gas and air they give ( because i was asking about pain relief) she said i don't know why some nurses don't offer it i offer it to everyone its great stuff lol i said i hope your my nurse then whenever i'm getting EC because you will give me everything going lol She answered all my questions came out quite positive gave her massive hug after if only all nurses were like her eh. done blood pressure and pulse etc. oh i told her about the pharmacy too she gave me the proper needle box and said she must have only been put on the desk to fill in for someone on their lunch because she doesn't seem to know what she was doing... so yeah thats me set for Friday gilries.. hope your all keeping well xx


----------



## mumstheword21

That's good wifey. Glad you're ready to go. Warned you about pharmacy. Lol. 
Mum2be, thanks. I hope they're good ones!! Sounds like a fare dose they're starting you on. They adapt it if you need more/less after first scan. 
Twinklemama hope you're feeling better. X
Babiesrus I hope you're all geared up and ready to go! 

Afm just outta the shower and all ready for the egg collection tomoro!! Please let there be two good ones! X


----------



## twinklemama

Mumstheword, good luck for this morning honey, praying you'll get 2 lovely healthy eggs! Can't wait to hear how u get on xo

Wifey, glad to hear that you're good to go, the pharmacy seem just as well organised as the rest of the hospital! The nurse sounds lovely tho, it's such a comfort having people around u that u trust so hopefully she'll be there for ur EC. 

AFM, finally starting to feel human again! Still just a bit queasy and coughing but I'm definitely over the worst, it's one way to put the time in while DH is away!
Xo


----------



## mumstheword21

Hey girls. Just out of recovery. Only got the one good egg. Waiting now to hear what the donor sperm is like. Next few days will be tough.


----------



## twinklemama

Mumstheword, hope ur feeling ok honey xo It's so important that u keep positive over the next few days, we're all keeping everything crossed for u. And remember, it only takes one! Do u mind me asking if they're doing ivf or ICSI? xo


----------



## mumstheword21

Hi twinklemama they decided to do ivf as the sperm sample was good after defrosting. At home now recovering but bleeding! The things we have to go through...


----------



## wifeyw

mumstheword- one little strong eggie i will keep my fingers crossed for you.. really hope it works out for you missus, get plenty rest and hope tomarrow the bleeding is away xx

babiesrus - tomarrows nearly here are you excited? xx

twinklemama- how you feeling any better today?


----------



## Babies r us

Hey mumstheword I'm super excited for you I'm glad the sperm sample was good enough for IVF that's really positive. That's a big sorry for me too! I'm keeping everything crossed for you huni. Rest up an stay strong xox
Wifeyw I'm so glad ur appointment went well luv. an thats great u got a nice nurse hope shes on tomorro lol. Im very anxious now. I'm gonna get a nice hot bath an get my stuff all together an try an sleep as I've had a few sleepless ones with one thing or another. Good luck with ur nasal tomorrow did u sort ur times out? Hopefully it will work wit ur body. 
Love to you all an thank u xoxo


----------



## wifeyw

babies rus- i know i didn't get a wink of sleep at all the night before but lastnite was the best nights sleep i had in a long while.. what time was yours at again? let me know how you get on missus. Yes the nurse said the times i had should be fine, she said usually people do it morning, lunch time, dinner, then bedtime. but because of breaks at work and getting a chance i'll be doin mines 7am,11am.3pm, and 7pm and she seemed fine with that. she said don't worry if you miss it just take it when you remember and then start over again. Hopefully you get her too her name was karen xx good luck


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> babies rus- i know i didn't get a wink of sleep at all the night before but lastnite was the best nights sleep i had in a long while.. what time was yours at again? let me know how you get on missus. Yes the nurse said the times i had should be fine, she said usually people do it morning, lunch time, dinner, then bedtime. but because of breaks at work and getting a chance i'll be doin mines 7am,11am.3pm, and 7pm and she seemed fine with that. she said don't worry if you miss it just take it when you remember and then start over again. Hopefully you get her too her name was karen xx good luck

Thank u luv I'm a "worry a Holic" at the best of times but this is nerve wrecking lol wat am I like.. 
My app is 9:30 so hope to b at pharmacy for about 9esh so I'm not stressing (any more than usual lol) il b hopin for Karen tomorrow then cause I've loads of questions an dont want to feel stressed for asking them..
Oh plz God let us all have BFP news to share soon.
Ill let you all know how I get on tomorrow.
Much love xoxo


----------



## wifeyw

We were at the pharmacy well before it said give it 20 mins but we were there 5 mins and thats with her not knowing our meds so it wasn't that long. xx ack never worry if we didn't have this to worry about it would be something else wouldn't it lol, even if it isn't karen i'm sure there's nice girls there to. 

I forgot to mention that the first appointment to get bloods i asked one the nurses my AMH level she was rude and had no time she said it was 2.1 which was really low.
they did another test last time so i asked karen what it was this time she said 26 i said last nurse said it was 2.1 and i was really worried she looked up the system and said noo when was this because theres no AMH level that low on here.. i can't see how she got them that wrong so turns out i've had myself worked up over nothing.. I never got that nurses name but she was there wednesday and i kept saying to DH i hope we don't get her. 

No matter who or which nurse, just make sure you come out happy with it all xx

I have a good feeling about our cycles hopefully we can start a trend and follow gemma etc xx hope you get some sleep at least xx g'nite


----------



## twinklemama

Mumstheword, that's good news that they're doing ivf, I know you prob won't sleep a wink tonight if you were like me. I had no sleep worrying about whether we'd have any embies to use, the phone call from the lab can't come soon enough. I hope the bleeding has stopped tho and you've rested up as much as you can all day.
Babiesrus, good look for your appointment tomoro, don't leave until they've answered everything!!! 
Wifey, I cannot believe that nurse has had you worrying this whole time about your AMH, that's a good level though, you can definitely be more reassured that you'll get a good response. I know I keep saying this but I really don't think a lot of the staff up there realise what we're all going through, they seem so complacent about it and that we're wasting everybodies time by having the cheek to have fertility problems. You'd love to think the one place that would understand is the fertility clinic but clearly not! Anyway, good luck for starting your meds tomoro!
I'm feeling much better today, sickness gone and just coughing now. My boss has told me to take the rest of the week off which is great. Just worrying now he won't let me take much time off for treatment. Just like you Babiesrus, I'm a born worrier!
Sleep tight everyone xo


----------



## mumstheword21

Hi girls
IT FERTILISED!!!!
As we only have one the embryologist wants me to ring back in Sunday to check that it has developed correctly before we come in for embryo transfer. So waiting game is back on....


----------



## wifeyw

aww mums the word that is fantastic news sos over the moon for you, it's alittle fighter hopefully sunday brings some good news F'x im sure your delighted xx


----------



## twinklemama

Yay!!!!! That's fantastic news mumstheword! Just keep positive, you'll be pupo before u know it! xo


----------



## GemmaG

Mumstheword that is fantastic news :hugs: I'm sure you have a little fighter there!! 

Wifeyw what an idiot I cannot believe she would tell you that when its not at all true!!! 26 is brilliant :hugs: you will respond really well I have a really good feeling about it for you just stay positive and have every faith that it will work:hugs: positive thoughts = positive test xxx

Babies are us Yay for your appointment finally there :) same to you as wifeyw keep your spirits up you girls are going to get your BFP!!! Xx

Twinklemama not long now :hugs: after all this time you sooo deserve this :hugs: I can't wait for you all to get good news xx


----------



## mumstheword21

Thanks everyone!! You have been great!
Here's hoping. Xx


----------



## ruby84

hi everyone, anyone having icsi in bourn hall colchester now??? jus looking for some buddies :)


----------



## twinklemama

Hi ruby84, we're all being treated at the RFC in Belfast. What stage are u at with your icsi?


----------



## threebirds

Hi mumstheword, great news!!! Keeping everything crossed for you & your wee embie xxxxx


----------



## Babies r us

Mumstheword I'm absolutely delighted for you. I'm sure ur over the moon! &#128536;
Wifeyw 2nd day for you, how's it goin? I hope ur ok it's so scarey when u actually have ur appointment an collect all ur meds..
My appointment went well the nurse was really lovely an very thorough. I got the full run down of why I'm having antagonist treatment an it all makes perfect sense to me now. I came out loaded with 2 bags of meds an my little needle box an wipes etclol I felt lik a druggie haha 
Menopur an cetrotide both need mixed an made up urself before injecting which is bit freaky but I'm confident an feeling positive.
1st metformin down this morning, so I'm officially started. &#128556;
Hope all you other girls are doin ok.. Positive vibes to you all.
Ps lucky me, I get to take my pill for an extra 2 days so don't stop until next Sunday arggggggg lol xoxoxo &#128536;


----------



## twinklemama

Yay! Ur off the mark babies rus! I'm glad they've clarified things with u for the antagonist cycle, one less thing to worry about! Don't worry about mixing the drugs, the menopur gets mixed and u get a good few days out of it so its not every day. The cetrotide was a bit trickier as it takes ages to dissolve, I was convinced I was doing it wrong. I also managed to bend a needle coz I got myself in a tiz and had to ask the clinic for a replacement-I looked like such a numpty! But you'll get the hang of it, just don't take the needle out of the vile while its dissolving, that's how I messed up! Hope the metformin is agreeing with u so far, it seems weird u being on it to me cos my dads been on it for years for his diabetes lol! What does it do? xo


----------



## Babies r us

twinklemama said:


> Yay! Ur off the mark babies rus! I'm glad they've clarified things with u for the antagonist cycle, one less thing to worry about! Don't worry about mixing the drugs, the menopur gets mixed and u get a good few days out of it so its not every day. The cetrotide was a bit trickier as it takes ages to dissolve, I was convinced I was doing it wrong. I also managed to bend a needle coz I got myself in a tiz and had to ask the clinic for a replacement-I looked like such a numpty! But you'll get the hang of it, just don't take the needle out of the vile while its dissolving, that's how I messed up! Hope the metformin is agreeing with u so far, it seems weird u being on it to me cos my dads been on it for years for his diabetes lol! What does it do? xo

Hey mrs yes that's me on the go now.. I have to mix the menopur every morning 2 bottles of power one salin jus before injecting. Ill b a pro in no time lol
The metformin is to help improve the quality of my eggs, because I'm classed as a high responder I would have a lot of eggs but they would ideally like to reduce the amount an ensure the quality is there..so this helps reduce ur blood sugar levels which in turn improves egg quality. The nurse was very honest an z I can't explain the exact science around it but its proven to work. So fair play for her honesty..
I've been fine today wit my first one but I've had a few trips to the toilet. Lol app this is very comman though!! &#128531;
I also discussed the BCP issue an again she was honest an z it's totally used to help them. It's to ensure they can basically make u have a bleed when they want an prepare egg collections etc to suit them. She assured me it would b of no harm as its just to prevent ovulation an a bleed during the takin of the BCP is quite normal. 
I hope ur hanging in there, ul not be too long now xoxoxo


----------



## wifeyw

hi everyone.. hows you all doin?

babiesrus - lol i know what you mean with feeling like a druggie. But glad everything went ok and you got everything off your chest. Good to know that your handling it well too. Why did they say for you to take the BCP for extra 2 days? so unfair eh.. but whats 2 more days when you waited this long. x

twinklemama - how is things with you have you been pulling your hair out yet?? x

mumstheword - thinking of you today hope every things okay x

AFM - started nasal haven't been to bad although today the hot flushed and head aches set in but other than that i've been fine and fingers crossed my moods not as bad as i thought but it's only day three.. but for some reason it feels like this bit is gonna drag in too lol we wish our lives away with going through treatment don't we. x


----------



## mumstheword21

Well girls. I had an anxious wait this morning. Had to ring in to see if the embryo had made it! And it had!! Embryologist said it was a good embryo. It was at 6 cells after 72 hours so he was happy to go ahead and get it implanted. 
I have to say the doc we got this morning was super efficient and I was no sooner on the bed but off it again and going home. 
Home now anyway and resting myself. All we can do now is wait....


----------



## GemmaG

Woohoo for being PUPO :happydance: keeping my fingers crossed for you just take it easy now and try and relax (easier said than done I know) xxxx


----------



## twinklemama

Mumstheword, great news pet! Let's pray ur brilliant wee embie stays put! Now just the waiting game unfortunately, I wish we could fast forward these 2 weeks, it was the longest of my life! Hopefully it'll pass quickly enough for u. Are u going to be working? 
Babiesrus, sounds like u have a lot of mixing to do luv! You will def feel like a druggie by the end lol! 
Wifey, I'm not too bad today thanx, think I'm nearly over the flu, and just getting myself sorted for going back to work tomoro. We're also trying to sell our house and there's supposed to be someone coming to see it tomoro (if they phone the agent to confirm) so I've also had a housework marathon to do today! 
Hope everyone is well xo


----------



## wifeyw

woohoo!! mumstheword i'm so happy for you ...attach little embie!! rest up and let your other half spoil you xx


----------



## mumstheword21

Oh this is going to be a hard two weeks to put in. 13 more days...


----------



## twinklemama

Longest 2 weeks of ur life pet, it's awful! I was analysing every wee twinge and googling like crazy! Hopefully it'll go quickly tho and I hope ur keeping well xo


----------



## mumstheword21

Lol. Yeah I'm the same. Feeling plenty of aches and twinges already. All in my head no doubt. Still taking it easy.


----------



## Mum2 be

Hi girls. Hope everyone is keeping well. Mumstheword praying your little embie is snuggling in well there and the 2ww is going ok. 
I have a quick question that I should prob call the nurse about but at this stage I trust the info I get on here more. I've been on the pill 6 weeks today but started spotting last week. I didn't think much of it as I've read that it's quite common however it hasn't stopped and actually appears to be getting heavier (tmi sorry). Is this something I should worry about?


----------



## Babies r us

Mum2 be said:


> Hi girls. Hope everyone is keeping well. Mumstheword praying your little embie is snuggling in well there and the 2ww is going ok.
> I have a quick question that I should prob call the nurse about but at this stage I trust the info I get on here more. I've been on the pill 6 weeks today but started spotting last week. I didn't think much of it as I've read that it's quite common however it hasn't stopped and actually appears to be getting heavier (tmi sorry). Is this something I should worry about?

Hey mum2b no this is nothing to worry about. I asked at my pre treatment appointment an the nurse said its to be expected, I've been bleeding for 15days now it started as spotting but turned into full period. Stick with it xoxo


----------



## Mum2 be

Thank you babies r us. I was hoping this was the case. I'm starting Tuesday week so no doubt it'll last till then. How are you getting on with your injections?


----------



## twinklemama

Hey mum2be, I'm on day 52 of my pill and funnily enough I've started staining a bit too. It hasn't come to much thankfully but I'm praying it won't as I've got another month or so before we start so couldn't cope with it until then! But thankfully it seems common enough. 

Has anyone heard much about a new procedure called endometrial scratch? I was having a quick look on origin's website last night as they often have links to ivf-related news and they're doing this new thing which seems to significantly improve pregnancy rates. It's too late for us lot now for the cycles we're going thru as its done during the cycle before treatment but it seems really promising. I think they scrape the lining of the womb which encourages growth factors etc to be produced which helps with implantation. It's something to keep in mind if we don't get bfp's this time round. 
Hope everyone is well xo


----------



## mumstheword21

That sounds delightful twinklemama. Really hope this works for all of us so we don't need to try it. Lol. 
AFM-Still cramps and twinges today. And also experienced the joys of crinone gel. Its horrid. Cyclogest was much nicer!
Have a good weekend everyone!! X


----------



## twinklemama

Lol mumstheword! The gel stuff sounds rank, I'm not looking forward to it! I remember Gemma saying u had to kinda clear yourself out every couple of days! Nice! I have half a packet of cyclogest left over from last time so I'm gonna ask if I can use it instead for when I go back to work! Hope u haven't gone crazy yet! xo


----------



## jojoD

Hi ladies, I really hope you don't mind me replying to this thread. I have read every post from start to finish over the previous few days. I'm an oldie to this forum, we had our first successful icsi at origin in 2010. So we are very lucky to be already blessed with the most beautiful, smart, funny and affectionate child. We reached the top of the NHS list while pregnant so deferred. We've now been called for our review appointment at the RVH. We don't know if we're ready, or if we want to return to Origin or if we want to take our chances, our reason is male related only. I wish you all the best of luck and know 100% where you are and how you're feeling. Looking forward to chat and support hopefully as we begin this emotional but amazing journey once again Xx


----------



## wifeyw

Hi girlies, hope all is well sorry i've been MIA but having a few internet problems so just a quick little message to see how you girls are and hope everyones well .. hopefully get caught up soonxx


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone, good to hear how you are all getting on. Mumstheword - so excited your embie fertilised & keeping everything crossed for you. I got a mnths free trial of netflix during my icsi process last yr to help pass the time. 
Hi JoJo, welcome to thread & good on ya for reading all the way thru! Its lovely to hear you had success with Origin & have a lovely wee boy. If you are now getting letter from RVH - is that for a free nhs cycle? If so Id be inclined to take that. Im sure you & DH will be able to wrk out what it right for you.

AFM, kinda in limbo - waiting to get to top of nhs list, but had a natural bfp in early jan, this is now looking like its not a viable preg. Early scan last wk showed gestational sac & yolk sac but nothing else. We'll go back for another scan this wk but have to be realistic that the wee embryo never really got going. Body still thinks its preg tho which is hard.

Anyway take care everyone 
xxxx


----------



## jojoD

Thanks for the welcome threebirds. I'm sorry to hear your news. Can only imagine how you must feel. The limbo feeling is pants, just waiting for things to happen. 

Would you ladies recommend we avail of our free go as opposed to going back to Origin? We were on a very short protocol with them. I had 12 eggs collected, 7 were mature and injected with one fertilising. That magic little one was a perfect Grade A nine cell embryo on a day three transfer. 

Do the Royal measure AMH? Is short protocol possible? X


----------



## mumstheword21

Hi all. 
I'm still waiting... Haven't caved yet. No symptoms this week. Was very sore and crampy last week but think that was just from EC and ET. I'm 8dp3dt now. Getting a bit impatient as always... Hopefully 5th go is a BFP.. Xx


----------



## Babies r us

jojoD said:


> Thanks for the welcome threebirds. I'm sorry to hear your news. Can only imagine how you must feel. The limbo feeling is pants, just waiting for things to happen.
> 
> Would you ladies recommend we avail of our free go as opposed to going back to Origin? We were on a very short protocol with them. I had 12 eggs collected, 7 were mature and injected with one fertilising. That magic little one was a perfect Grade A nine cell embryo on a day three transfer.
> 
> Do the Royal measure AMH? Is short protocol possible? X

JojoD welcome this wee page will help u so much It's been a God send for me. 
Yes the Royal do short protocol also I'm on a short antagonist protocol with RFC at the minute. They do measure ur AMH levels too as I discussed this at my pre treatment appointment, hope this helps you xoxo


----------



## Babies r us

How's all you girls doing? 

How's the nasal wifeyw?

I'm not feelin the love at all lol been really sick an totally drained with this metformin no energy at all! I'm up to 1000mg. Could do with a week in my bed &#128564; on a better not no more BCP thank God for that. That was a long long run!
xoxo


----------



## mumstheword21

That's great your finally off BCP!! Long run an understatement! In sure you were pure fed up. Sorry to hear you're not well on metformin. I never took it but I'm sure it's horrid. Hopefully you're feeling better soon and it's a step towards your goal :0)


----------



## GemmaG

Hi girls

Threebirds I really hope you see some improvement at your next scan really hope everything will be okay :hugs: xxx

Babies are us - sorry ur feeling really bad on the metformin hopefully your body gets used to it :hugs: not long now though xxx

Mumstheword- keeping my fingers crossed for you:hugs: and well done on holding out on the testing I caved at 5dp3dt so ur doing great!!! Xx

Jojo welcome..... All the girls are great on here so you will have loads of support during your next cycle xx

Hi to everyone else and hope your all well xxxx


----------



## wifeyw

three birds - so sorry to hear that i hope you are hanging in there x

jojo- hi and this forum is godsend. x

mumstheword - i would be going crazy at that stage.. When are you testing?:dust: x

babies r us - Aww missus it's not nice but maybe the more you do it the less symptoms you will have.it's not nice at all, i've been soooo tired too but restless. I thought it would be worse though it's still not nice so far i've had terrible headaches, eyes feel like they are burning and hot flushes aren't as bad as i thought so i suppose thats good and my mood swings omg.. all i can say is poor DH he is feeling it so much lol PMS has nothing on how i've been lately :dohh:

Such a good feeling to be off BCP isn't it, I'm at the end of AF now woohoo. I start injections on saturday but i'm unsure of what time to do it to work around everything. are you counting down the days? it's going in so quick the closer it get the more nervous i get i'm sure you the samexx

Hi gemma - how have you been? have you had much cravings? hows you and the little bambinos?xx

Just alittle questions has anyone went to the gym during nasal period etc? 

Sorry if i mussed out anyone hope your all good xx


----------



## mumstheword21

Hi all

Threebirds hope your ok. It's hard to be told that news when it's everything in the world you've been dreaming of. So sorry. Hope you're keeping ok. Xx

Wifey w. I just can't do it!! I'm not supposed to til Sunday. I'm really not having any symptoms at all. So I guess I just want to hang on to the hope of a BFP. I will do it Sunday if my period hasn't come by then. It'll be 13dp3dt at that stage. 

Gemma G. You're a braver woman than me. I caved a couple of times in previous cycles but just couldn't face it this time. Your hcg levels were prob pretty high with 2 babies on board. So happy to see your progress and scans. 

Hi jojo. Welcome to the forum. There's great girls in here that will hopefully help with any queries/emotions you're going through. 

Babiesrus I hope you're feeling better tonight?


----------



## GemmaG

:hugs:


wifeyw said:


> three birds - so sorry to hear that i hope you are hanging in there x
> 
> jojo- hi and this forum is godsend. x
> 
> mumstheword - i would be going crazy at that stage.. When are you testing?:dust: x
> 
> babies r us - Aww missus it's not nice but maybe the more you do it the less symptoms you will have.it's not nice at all, i've been soooo tired too but restless. I thought it would be worse though it's still not nice so far i've had terrible headaches, eyes feel like they are burning and hot flushes aren't as bad as i thought so i suppose thats good and my mood swings omg.. all i can say is poor DH he is feeling it so much lol PMS has nothing on how i've been lately :dohh:
> 
> Such a good feeling to be off BCP isn't it, I'm at the end of AF now woohoo. I start injections on saturday but i'm unsure of what time to do it to work around everything. are you counting down the days? it's going in so quick the closer it get the more nervous i get i'm sure you the samexx
> 
> Hi gemma - how have you been? have you had much cravings? hows you and the little bambinos?xx
> 
> Just alittle questions has anyone went to the gym during nasal period etc?
> 
> Sorry if i mussed out anyone hope your all good xx

Wow can't believe your starting ur injections!!!! It will fly in from here :hugs: sorry can't answer the gym question......I'm allergic to the gym lol

I'm doing great :) sickness is gone and I finally feel human again so all is good apart from low blood pressure but can deal with that!! I'm getting pretty big measuring 19wks so 5 weeks ahead of myself :wacko: think il be one huge momma :haha: I'm getting a private scan on the 20th to find out their sex so I can't wait for that......funnily enough I'm not really craving anything anymore did a little at the start but now it seems all my symptoms have eased if it wasn't for my bump I'd forget I was pregnant!! Xx


----------



## wifeyw

mums the word - i know i think id be the same id be busting to test but the nerves and afraid of not getting the answer you've been longing for etc.. wish you all the best xx

gemma- i know it still doesn't feel real and is going in so quick so nervous and i am excited but scared incase i don't get that BFP trying not to think about that right now but now and again it creeps in my mind. 

lol @ your alergic to gym.. i don't like going but i love the feeling you get when you do a good workout and see results and i haven't been in a while so i feel like poo as it is without all these hormones etc too lol. Have you gained much in weight? did you gain during injections etc i've read some people can put on as much as 10lbs :-/

woohoo glad sickness is gone but hope the blood pressure is sorted soon.. wow 19wks they do say though you get really big with twins maybe its fluid.. yayyy how exciting i think i'd want to find out if it was twins to be organised lol you need to be don't you. can't believe your 13 weeks already where does the time go. let us know when you find out the sex's i think it will be 2 girls lol we will see if i'm right xx good luck


----------



## mumstheword21

Hey girls. Just taut I'd give you a quick update. Having cramps all day and bleeding bright red blood. Still haven't done the pregnancy test but not feeling very confident now. It's 9dp3dt. :0(


----------



## GemmaG

Oh :( mumstheword :( Is it heavy like normal AF? :hugs: xx


----------



## mumstheword21

No not heavy. Just there when I wipe. Probably the start of it. X


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> three birds - so sorry to hear that i hope you are hanging in there x
> 
> jojo- hi and this forum is godsend. x
> 
> mumstheword - i would be going crazy at that stage.. When are you testing?:dust: x
> 
> babies r us - Aww missus it's not nice but maybe the more you do it the less symptoms you will have.it's not nice at all, i've been soooo tired too but restless. I thought it would be worse though it's still not nice so far i've had terrible headaches, eyes feel like they are burning and hot flushes aren't as bad as i thought so i suppose thats good and my mood swings omg.. all i can say is poor DH he is feeling it so much lol PMS has nothing on how i've been lately :dohh:
> 
> Such a good feeling to be off BCP isn't it, I'm at the end of AF now woohoo. I start injections on saturday but i'm unsure of what time to do it to work around everything. are you counting down the days? it's going in so quick the closer it get the more nervous i get i'm sure you the samexx
> 
> Hi gemma - how have you been? have you had much cravings? hows you and the little bambinos?xx
> 
> Just alittle questions has anyone went to the gym during nasal period etc?
> 
> Sorry if i mussed out anyone hope your all good xx

Hey mrs yes I'm feeling rough cant keep nothing down an the headaches r a killer. I can't sleep but I'm totally totally exhausted, I so wasn't prepared for this &#128554;
I foned the nurses yesterday because I was worried of I was being sick I was loosing the tablets so I've now to split the dose and take 1 in the morning & the other at night. Hopefully it will improve before I introduce my first injection on Saturday &#128591;
Hope ur feeling a little better God the things we have to do. 
R husbands are very lucky men!!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Babies r us

mumstheword21 said:


> No not heavy. Just there when I wipe. Probably the start of it. X

Augh huni hang in there fingers crossed its not.... I'm sure it's so hard I can't imagine but hopefully it won't be the worst &#128591; xo


----------



## Babies r us

GemmaG said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Threebirds I really hope you see some improvement at your next scan really hope everything will be okay :hugs: xxx
> 
> Babies are us - sorry ur feeling really bad on the metformin hopefully your body gets used to it :hugs: not long now though xxx
> 
> Mumstheword- keeping my fingers crossed for you:hugs: and well done on holding out on the testing I caved at 5dp3dt so ur doing great!!! Xx
> 
> Jojo welcome..... All the girls are great on here so you will have loads of support during your next cycle xx
> 
> Hi to everyone else and hope your all well xxxx

Yes Gemma not long indeed. Injections start on Saturday.. Yikes! 
So glad ur doing so well luv that's jus fab news. I'm sure ur just blooming! Happy days xoxo


----------



## wifeyw

Hi girlies:hi:, what a lovely day even though it's cold hope sun stays out puts everyone in better form or is that just me lol 


mumstheword - ack missus i don't know what to say to you, i hope it's not AF really do xx:hugs:

babies r us - aww noo thats not so nice i can handle anything but actually vomiting is the worst.. i hope that works. Can they put you on anything else if that doesn't work? woohoo saturday our 1st injections we will be injection same day. Maybe whenever you start the injections then the sickness will lessen :-/ well i hope so missus. not long to go will go in quick and EC and ET will be in sight xx

hows everyone else doing?xx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls, sorry I've been off here for a while, it's been a busy week.

Mumstheword, hope ur ok pet and really hoping the bleeding has stopped and you'll still get ur BFP xo

Threebirds, I really hope ur next scan is more positive, keeping my fingers crossed for u xo

Jojo, welcome! You should definitely go to the royal for your free course of treatment. You will notice a bit of a difference in the care unfortunately, the clinic at the royal is just a bit grim and it doesn't seem very well organised, but their results seem to be good and the doctors are lovely (that I've met). You will also be able to get a treatment summary from origin to bring to the royal, which will show them what worked for you last time round. We're planning to go back to origin tho if this course doesn't work out. 

Babiesrus and wifeyw, can't believe ur so close now, the time really is flying in. Babiesrus, hope the sickness goes away when the injections start, there's nothing worse than being sick, it completely drains u. 

Gemma, I seriously can't believe you've already past the first trimester! It seems like no time since it was u going thru all this! It must be extra exciting tho knowing there's two on the way, and after everything you've had to go thru! I'm really praying it works out for us this time too xo

AFM, I phoned the hospital on Monday to see when my schedule would be posted out and the nurse said I was due to start nasal sprays on 14th march (happy birthday to me, bday is 15th!) and my egg collection is scheduled for 9th April. No appt booked for collecting drugs yet tho as admin do that apparently, but I'm so glad I have dates now. It does mean I'll be on the pill 93 days when we start tho which is absolutely ridiculous but what can I do?! I've also worked out that if the treatment works, I'll be due on Christmas eve if I've got it right!!! Positive thoughts!

Anyway, hope everyone is well, catch up again soon xo


----------



## wifeyw

twinklemama- horray finally got a date to work up to, it doesn't belong going in xx

babiesrus - let me know how your first injection goes just setting mines up as we speak  xx


----------



## threebirds

Thanks for the lovely messages girls. The scan yesterday confirmed what we thought. So now waiting to miscarry. Its heartbreaking but there is hope as we have our RFC NHS cycle just round the corner. 

Good luck to all you lovely ladies starting your treatment.
Mumstheword, really sorry to hear about the bleeding, how are things today?
This is such a tough journey xxxxxxx

:hugs:


----------



## wifeyw

threebirds - aww missus i'm so sorry, life can be so cruel and unfair, massive hugs and hope your ok ( as ok as you can be given the circumstances) so heartbreaking to hear you have had such a hard time i'm thinking of you xx


----------



## Babies r us

Threebirds in so so sorry to hear that. I can't begin to imagine what ur going through. Take care of urself.. 

Wifeyw done mine this morning. Was a bit futtery mixing the powder an salin I found it difficult gettin it to stay in the syringe but got there in the end. Still feel really sick an killer headache with the metformin but I have to stick them out. Bloody hate them!! How did you get on luv? 
Twinklemama fab I'm sure ur well excited now it will fly in trust me.. It's crazy how long we've been stuck on BCP! Hated it. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## wifeyw

Babies r us said:


> Threebirds in so so sorry to hear that. I can't begin to imagine what ur going through. Take care of urself..
> 
> Wifeyw done mine this morning. Was a bit futtery mixing the powder an salin I found it difficult gettin it to stay in the syringe but got there in the end. Still feel really sick an killer headache with the metformin but I have to stick them out. Bloody hate them!! How did you get on luv?
> Twinklemama fab I'm sure ur well excited now it will fly in trust me.. It's crazy how long we've been stuck on BCP! Hated it.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

i'm glad mines isn't that fiddly, it would make it worse for you known you have to do it and have the thing being akward. The more you do it you will be pro by the end of it lol. Aww thats not nice.. i know it's not long now when is your scan again? i've still had headaches and sweats done the injection fine this morning stung alittle for while after then had to go lie down felt dizzy and nauseous hopefully it's just with taking first one and not all them. we are offically starting the baby making lol woohoo. scarey how close it is hopefully everything goes text book for all us xx


----------



## twinklemama

Threebirds, I'm so sorry to hear your news, I'm gutted for you. Life just isn't fair sometimes. But as you say, there's hope, and hopefully you wont have too long to wait to start treatment. Big hugs xo

Yay for starting injections girls! Wifey, I was all dizzy after the first couple I did, think its nerves lol!


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> Babies r us said:
> 
> 
> Threebirds in so so sorry to hear that. I can't begin to imagine what ur going through. Take care of urself..
> 
> Wifeyw done mine this morning. Was a bit futtery mixing the powder an salin I found it difficult gettin it to stay in the syringe but got there in the end. Still feel really sick an killer headache with the metformin but I have to stick them out. Bloody hate them!! How did you get on luv?
> Twinklemama fab I'm sure ur well excited now it will fly in trust me.. It's crazy how long we've been stuck on BCP! Hated it.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> i'm glad mines isn't that fiddly, it would make it worse for you known you have to do it and have the thing being akward. The more you do it you will be pro by the end of it lol. Aww thats not nice.. i know it's not long now when is your scan again? i've still had headaches and sweats done the injection fine this morning stung alittle for while after then had to go lie down felt dizzy and nauseous hopefully it's just with taking first one and not all them. we are offically starting the baby making lol woohoo. scarey how close it is hopefully everything goes text book for all us xxClick to expand...

I felt light headed after mine also but with how I've been feelin I haven't noticed a big change. My first scan is Monday morning ridiculously early lol. Then I start cetrotide injection as well yipee 2 a day can't wait lol lol xo&#128554; xxxx
Hoping we r plain sailing here on in Hun xo &#128591;


----------



## ruby84

twinklemama said:


> Hi ruby84, we're all being treated at the RFC in Belfast. What stage are u at with your icsi?

hi Twinklemama, I'm gonna have my ovitrell tonight :hugs: h abt u???


----------



## mumstheword21

Aw good luck girls. I'd love to see a few more BFPs on this thread. Gives us all hope. 
Threebirds I'm so sorry to hear your news. It's devastating And nothing prepares you for miscarriage. It came as a wee bit of a shock to me when it actually passed. My thoughts and prayers are with you and hope that your next cycle gives you a wee baby. Xx
AFM it's as we expected. Haven't stopped bleeding since Tuesday. Definitely period. This was my fifth go at ttc. Taking a wee break from all the drugs, dates, scans and disappointments. Hoping to get my body back to normal and back to normal cycles. Not medicated. Then start the whole process again. Haven't made up my mind when or how or which clinic. We have to save up for the sperm first then I might go back to IUI. It's the only treatment that has worked, albeit briefly, for me. 
Refuse to give up. I'm only 31. Non smoker. A healthy 9 & half stone. It can't be over for us yet. Sorry I'm rambling but just need to get it out there. Lol.
Goodnight all. Hope you're having good weekends. X


----------



## twinklemama

Mumstheword, I'm gutted for you pet, but I'm glad to see you're remaining positive. It's so easy to feel defeated after a bfn but there's no reason to think it won't work out in the future xo


----------



## twinklemama

Ruby, I'm assuming you have a drug-free day today then? Good luck with your egg collection!
I'm starting nasals on 14th march, so still a while to go yet.


----------



## threebirds

mumstheword21 said:


> Aw good luck girls. I'd love to see a few more BFPs on this thread. Gives us all hope.
> Threebirds I'm so sorry to hear your news. It's devastating And nothing prepares you for miscarriage. It came as a wee bit of a shock to me when it actually passed. My thoughts and prayers are with you and hope that your next cycle gives you a wee baby. Xx
> AFM it's as we expected. Haven't stopped bleeding since Tuesday. Definitely period. This was my fifth go at ttc. Taking a wee break from all the drugs, dates, scans and disappointments. Hoping to get my body back to normal and back to normal cycles. Not medicated. Then start the whole process again. Haven't made up my mind when or how or which clinic. We have to save up for the sperm first then I might go back to IUI. It's the only treatment that has worked, albeit briefly, for me.
> Refuse to give up. I'm only 31. Non smoker. A healthy 9 & half stone. It can't be over for us yet. Sorry I'm rambling but just need to get it out there. Lol.
> Goodnight all. Hope you're having good weekends. X

I'm so sorry mumstheword :hugs::hugs:
Take good care of yourselves xxxxxxx


----------



## ruby84

twinklemama said:


> Ruby, I'm assuming you have a drug-free day today then? Good luck with your egg collection!
> I'm starting nasals on 14th march, so still a while to go yet.

S.. Drug free day today :) just couldn't sleep thinking of ER tomorrow.. Hopefully everything will go well... :) almost a month 4U. wen u start ur meds, things go quick.. All the best... My prayers for all of U

Cheers
Ruby xx


----------



## ruby84

hello ladies,
had er today.. 8 collected.. very sore&#8230; hopefully it is gud&#8230; embryologist didn't seem very positive&#8230; hubby sperm is not very strong either&#8230; really dreading the phone call tomo&#8230; keeping everything crossed.. pls pray 4 me


----------



## Babies r us

ruby84 said:


> hello ladies,
> had er today.. 8 collected.. very sore hopefully it is gud embryologist didn't seem very positive hubby sperm is not very strong either really dreading the phone call tomo keeping everything crossed.. pls pray 4 me

Hey mrs I'm sure u are really anxious. Try not to stress too much I know they don't give too much away at times I often leave feeling very lost. Hopefully you will get more positive news tomorrow il keep everything crossed for you. Take it easy an try an relax.
Positive vibes to you xx


----------



## Babies r us

mumstheword21 said:


> Aw good luck girls. I'd love to see a few more BFPs on this thread. Gives us all hope.
> Threebirds I'm so sorry to hear your news. It's devastating And nothing prepares you for miscarriage. It came as a wee bit of a shock to me when it actually passed. My thoughts and prayers are with you and hope that your next cycle gives you a wee baby. Xx
> AFM it's as we expected. Haven't stopped bleeding since Tuesday. Definitely period. This was my fifth go at ttc. Taking a wee break from all the drugs, dates, scans and disappointments. Hoping to get my body back to normal and back to normal cycles. Not medicated. Then start the whole process again. Haven't made up my mind when or how or which clinic. We have to save up for the sperm first then I might go back to IUI. It's the only treatment that has worked, albeit briefly, for me.
> Refuse to give up. I'm only 31. Non smoker. A healthy 9 & half stone. It can't be over for us yet. Sorry I'm rambling but just need to get it out there. Lol.
> Goodnight all. Hope you're having good weekends. X

So sorry to hear your sad news. My heart goes out to you. Take care of ur wee self. I'm so glad you are remaining positive. Big hugs to you huni xxxx


----------



## ruby84

Hey mrs I'm sure u are really anxious. Try not to stress too much I know they don't give too much away at times I often leave feeling very lost. Hopefully you will get more positive news tomorrow il keep everything crossed for you. Take it easy an try an relax.
Positive vibes to you xx[/QUOTE]

Thank u very much :) I feel very lost too.. The embryologist sounded very doubtful about the progress.. Or may be it's just me!!! But hubby felt the same as me too :( couldn't shut my eye for a second... The pain is worse... Hopefully atleast the pain will decrease tomo.. Anyways thank u verymuch for ur supportive message.. Will keep updated

Ruby xxx


----------



## mumstheword21

Good luck ruby. Hope it all goes well for you today and that you're feeling a bit better. 
Thanks twinklemama and threebirds. Feeling better myself. Starting a new job in two weeks so concentrating on that for the meantime. Xx


----------



## ruby84

mumstheword21 said:


> Good luck ruby. Hope it all goes well for you today and that you're feeling a bit better.
> Thanks twinklemama and threebirds. Feeling better myself. Starting a new job in two weeks so concentrating on that for the meantime. Xx


Thank u mumstheworld :) .. just heard back from my RE. only 4 made it to fertilisation.. not having high hopes.. preparing me for the worse :( Pain has neither improved nor decreased :( gud luck with ur new job :)


----------



## mumstheword21

4 is good. I only had 1. Not that I'm anything to go by. Lol. Hopefully they're doing what they need to do to be a good embryo for transfer. Sounds like it was very painful for you. :0( Get the feet up and plenty of rest!!


----------



## twinklemama

Ruby, 4 is great! We only got 1 last time round aswell, so 4 will give them a choice. Hopefully they'll all grow big and strong! Has the pain eased at all? Have they told u when ur transfer is? xo


----------



## ruby84

Thanks a lot for ur kind words ladies,
Hopefully the 4 raspberries stay strong :) the pain is settling slowly.. As I am NHS funded, I am allowed only 1 ET my first round&#8230; But I am really nervous, if transferring only one would reduce my chance.. Would it be possible for me to persuade them to do 2?? I am aware of the risks of multiple pregnancies.. Has anyone managed 2 embryo transfer in their first funded cycle in Bourn hall Colchester?? 

I was hoping d5t. But as there are not many left, they have said, hopefully the transfer will be today (d2t) or tomo.. Keeping everything crossed

cheers,
Ruby xxxx


----------



## Jetson1

Hi ruby I had my treatment in nov at Rfc and the max they will do is a 3dt. They also close on a Saturday so if you have ec on a Wednesday it will be a 2dt on the Friday . They will transfer 2 if they feel they are good enough quality. The embryologists are very good and will advise you. They will only freeze if they get three or more good eggs I had two left which they would not freeze. Good luck hope you get a really good sticky bean!


----------



## ruby84

Jetson1 said:


> Hi ruby I had my treatment in nov at Rfc and the max they will do is a 3dt. They also close on a Saturday so if you have ec on a Wednesday it will be a 2dt on the Friday . They will transfer 2 if they feel they are good enough quality. The embryologists are very good and will advise you. They will only freeze if they get three or more good eggs I had two left which they would not freeze. Good luck hope you get a really good sticky bean!

Hi Jetson, thank u :) I just spoke to my RE. She said only 3 had made to 4cell stage today :( .. She advised to come in tomo for transfer..:shrug: I asked her if I am happy to take the risk of multiple pregnancy, is it possible to have 2 embies transferred? She said as per protocol, only 1 ET below certain age, and nhs funded first cycle she said, I can still discuss with my consultant tomo.. hopefully everything will go well.. but she said they will freeze the rest.. not sure if it has got to be 3 or more?

really nervous, confused and stressed :headspin:


----------



## Jetson1

Ruby fingers crossed for you! All nhs centres must have different policies! I would defo discuss with your consultant as your happy to take a chance on multiples. I know the rvh will go ahead depending on quality. It's so expensive so it would be lovely if you could make the most of this cycle. Good luck keep the thread updated! Try not to stress as you need your energy to nurture your wee bean! Xx


----------



## ruby84

Thank u jetson.. Hopefully, I may be able to convince the doctors.. Me being a twin child myself with my identical sister, multiple pregnancy doesn't scare me... Fingers crossed.. I'm trying not to think too much :) My prayers with everyone going through the same.. Xxx


----------



## wifeyw

Hi girlies just a quick post i'll catch up with everyone later when i'm back from work, hope you's all r well x

AFM just got back from first scan.. i thought they forgot about us we waited in the waiting room ages so i had to go out ask the girl at reception if she forgot about us. So whenever we did get called it wasn't even five mins the dr was in with us i know first scans always quick but that must of been record timing. He wasn't even gonna tell me how many follies i had. When he did the scan he couldn't see any at first and ask my AMH level. but then he moved the probe about and got them. he said theres 6 or 7 on one side and 5 or 6 on the other i don't know if thats good for first scan i think its ok :shrug: but i wanted to ask the size etc i know they look more in detail on next scan, So he said im responding well and to stick to my schedule. Just wondering how many follies everyone else got at this stagex


----------



## wifeyw

*happy valentines day everyone!!!*


----------



## GemmaG

Wifeyw that's a great number for first scan :) I had roughly 6-7 on both sides at my first scan so u will be fine and things will really start to happen over the next week :hugs: aw ur nearly there!!! Hope your feeling okay :)

Hi to everyone else hope your all doing okay... il get back on later for a proper catch up xxx


----------



## mumstheword21

Lol. That's good wifey!!! I'd be well pleased with that. Around ten! The next scan they'll do same and be checking that they're getting to the right size. No messing about in the RHS. You're in and out. They were so fast that out of the docs I seen only 1 told me his name. None of the rest even bothered. Literally with them a minute! 
Happy Valentines Everyone. &#55357;&#56471;


----------



## mumstheword21

Thinking of you today Ruby. Hope everything is going well for you. X


----------



## ruby84

mumstheword21 said:


> Thinking of you today Ruby. Hope everything is going well for you. X


Thank u very much awaiting transfer in couple of hours very nervous.. U made me very happy with ur message Its nice to have someone to understand.. Thank u very much Very grateful U wouldn't know, how much ur message meant Thanks a lot.. will keep updated fingers crossed..


----------



## ruby84

Happy valentines everyone :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wifeyw

Thanks gemma and mumstheword... i am pleased just was annoyed earlier about the way it happened i think never got any sleep i was so anxious so i was grumpy to lol moods are terrible up and down like a yo-yo. Did any of you hae them measured first scan to or do they not do that? 

ruby hope things went ok for u missus x


----------



## ruby84

wifeyw said:


> Thanks gemma and mumstheword... i am pleased just was annoyed earlier about the way it happened i think never got any sleep i was so anxious so i was grumpy to lol moods are terrible up and down like a yo-yo. Did any of you hae them measured first scan to or do they not do that?
> 
> ruby hope things went ok for u missus x

Thank u Wifeyw.. Everything went very well Only 1 ET. The consultant wouldn't do 2 as we are NHS funded.. They measured all my follicles from the very beginning in Bourn Hall.. But policies might differ from centre to centre


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls! Happy valentines!
Ruby, hope ur putting ur feet up and letting that wee embie get settled! xo
Wifey, I had exactly the same number as u at my first scan, I dont think they were measured (not that I was told anyway) but its a great start! 
AFM, my schedule finally arrived today!!!! Have pretreatment visit on 13th march and start the next day on suprecur 4 mcg, is that nasal spray or injection? xo


----------



## mumstheword21

Hi twinklemama that's great. Suprecur can be either nasal or injection. When I had my treatment with RFC it was nasal spray. 
Hi Ruby - an 8 cell embryo. That sounds perfect. I was sore for about a week after EC. Hope you have your feet up. Nothing more you can do now - just relax..
Hi Wifey they barely told me I had follicles never mind what size they were. Think I asked how many I had only then did the doctor say the right ovary had none and the left possibly 2. Looking back I can't believe I made it to ET. You have an excellent number! You'll find out size at next scan. Good luck.


----------



## Babies r us

Well girls had my second scan today an my little eggs haven't grown any since my first scan on Monday &#128554; i had the same number 7 in one side 8 in the other they're just not growing. 
The Consultant told me to up my menopur from 150iu to 225iu the max per syringe so I done that today. Had to ring up for my blood results at 3:30 an I've now to up my menopur to 375iu which has worried me even more.. Had to make up another injection an take it right away. That's over double from 2 powders to 5! &#128531; Seems a big increase to me, I'm a little worrier anyway so I'm even more anxious now. This is hard work &#128531;
Hope u guys are all keeping ok an hanging in there.
Wifeyw how are you going?
Twinklemama glad to hear ur schedule finally arrived it'll fly in for you Hun xoxoxo


----------



## wifeyw

twinklemama- woohoo!! at long last eh!? glad its came give you something to look forward to i've the supercur now and its nasal same as me 4mcg good luck  xx

mumstheword - i sort of thought that i think thats just their way at RFC in and out. just hope they grow. how are you missus are you ok? xx

babiesrus- I've been worring about them not growing any too from one scan to the next but you did say they were focusing on more quality thats still good amount but hopefully you have great quality and theres lots of lovely eggies in there. my Dr actually worried me he said they could disappear so its good yours r still there. They upping them just to see if it boost them. Did you find out measurements? did you find out your E2 level? xx

AFM today sorry if its TMI but i got ALOT of egg white muscus is this normal? i heard mixed reviews that you spontaniously ovulate? and another about E2 number rising and its a good thing. Have you girls ever experienced that? xx


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> twinklemama- woohoo!! at long last eh!? glad its came give you something to look forward to i've the supercur now and its nasal same as me 4mcg good luck  xx
> 
> mumstheword - i sort of thought that i think thats just their way at RFC in and out. just hope they grow. how are you missus are you ok? xx
> 
> babiesrus- I've been worring about them not growing any too from one scan to the next but you did say they were focusing on more quality thats still good amount but hopefully you have great quality and theres lots of lovely eggies in there. my Dr actually worried me he said they could disappear so its good yours r still there. They upping them just to see if it boost them. Did you find out measurements? did you find out your E2 level? xx
> 
> AFM today sorry if its TMI but i got ALOT of egg white muscus is this normal? i heard mixed reviews that you spontaniously ovulate? and another about E2 number rising and its a good thing. Have you girls ever experienced that? xx

Hey misses no they didn't tell me the measurements just told me not to worry an that they hope with upping the meds it will increase the size of them &#128591; I will be sitting right until Tuesday morning now! What does E2 mean? I haven't a clue I asked about my bloods an the nurse told me my hormone levels won't mean anything to me they're more for the consultant to keep an eye on an adjust meds if necessary! The Dr this morning just said they're not as big as the could be at this stage &#128554; I feel exhausted now with new dose can hardly keep my eyes open think il sleep all wend lol xo 
Not sure myself bout the discharge why don't you give them a call Hun put ur mind at rest xo


----------



## wifeyw

E2 is your esradiol level basically to do will follie sizes its what the bloods for did she say that was ok? or normal. When i went to injection training karen had said for me to ask what my E2 level was. too high E2 level means risk of OHSS anything over 3000 i think is high and too low lover than 75 means your not responding to them to well.:shrug: i wouldn't have known only she had said to find out that and what the lining was.

what time have you to go on tuesday? hope it goes well and it has worked for you really do. :thumbup:

I'm not suprised about the sleeping i feel that way and in not on the high dose but do get plenty rest because your body can focus more on making more follies :happydance: good luck missus. I'm up on tuesday too so ill ask them about the mucus then i think x


----------



## wifeyw

Thought you would find this interesting x

Source: https://www.infobarrel.com/Follicle_S..._Fertilization

During an IVF cycle, there are three things you want to know after every office visit; follicle size, the thickness of your uterine lining, and your estradiol level. These are the key data that let you and your doctor know how your cycle is progressing.

Follicle Size and Follicle Count

IVF is all about the eggs and one important indicator of your cycle is follicle size. Follicle size indicates how your eggs are developing and when they will be mature enough for retrieval. Follicles grow approximately two millimeters a day and size is an average. Thus a follicle that is ten by twelve millimeters averages to eleven millimeters. While every clinic is different, the trigger shot of HCG (given right before egg retrieval) is administered around the eighteen to twenty millimeter mark.

It is important to realize, though, that follicles don't grow unless estradiol levels are just right. Estradiol levels, more than any other factor can derail an invitro fertilization cycle.

Uterine Lining Thickness

In-vitro patients undergo multiple ultrasound appointments and blood draws to gather data about how their cycle is progressing. The ultrasound technician will count the number of follicles, measure follicle size as well as the thickness of the uterine lining. A thicker lining is better, but thinner linings may not necessarily be a problem. 

Uterine lining should measure at least 7 to 8 mm in thickness. Progesterone given toward the end of the IVF cycle will assist in thickening the uterine lining. Estradiol levels also affect the uterine lining, with higher levels correlating to a thicker uterine lining.

Estradiol Levels During In-Vitro Fertilization

Just like Goldilocks' porridge, the estradiol level during an IVF cycle needs to be just right. Too high, you're at risk for hyperstimulation. Too low, your response to your doctor's protocol may not be optimal. But what exactly is a good, low, or high estradiol level? How can you judge the progress of an in-vitro fertilization cycle by the estradiol levels?

It's difficult to give exact numbers because every cycle and body is different, but, in general, a 'good' estradiol level is between 150- 500 pg/ml on day eight of an IVF cycle. Approximate doubling of the day eight value every 48 hours is a positive sign of continued follicle development. 

High Estradiol Levels

As for high estradiol levels, anything over 3000 is considered high and at risk for hyperstimulation (also referred to as Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome or OHSS). Because hyperstimulation can be serious, yourfertility treatment center may reduce the dosage on your medications and 'coast' until the levels come down. If levels remain high, the cycle could be canceled due to the risk to your health as well as the fact that coasting for too long can reduce egg quality. 

Low Estradiol Levels

Low estradiol levels aren't necessarily better. According to a 2004 study published in the Journal of Assisted Reproduction and Genetics, levels lower than 75 pg/ml were predictive of cycle cancellation. 

What to Do When Estradiol Levels Are Too High or Too Low

What can you do as a patient? Know your estradiol level and your clinic's cutoffs for high and low levels. If your estradiol appears to be low or high, ask your doctor to reevaluate your protocol and consider coasting to see if estradiol levels even out. Be sure to discuss the benefits and risks of moving forward as well, especially with regards to Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome and the risk of pregnancy multiples. 

Coasting

If you decide to coast to see if the E2 (estradiol) levels come down, be aware that coasting can negatively affect egg quality. Be sure to discuss any changes to your protocol thoroughly with your doctor and prepare for the possibility of cancellation, particularly if the estradiol levels continue to rise despite coasting. 

In terms of preventing pregnancy multiples and the mom-to-be's health, cancellation may be the safest course, but that doesn't make it a happy occasion. However, keep in mind that even failed cycles yield important data that may be pivotal in achieving a future pregnancy. All is not lost if an in-vitro cycle is canceled. Be gentle with yourself if a cycle is cancelled and don't stop believing in a positive outcome.


----------



## ruby84

Babies r us said:


> Well girls had my second scan today an my little eggs haven't grown any since my first scan on Monday &#128554; i had the same number 7 in one side 8 in the other they're just not growing.
> The Consultant told me to up my menopur from 150iu to 225iu the max per syringe so I done that today. Had to ring up for my blood results at 3:30 an I've now to up my menopur to 375iu which has worried me even more.. Had to make up another injection an take it right away. That's over double from 2 powders to 5! &#128531; Seems a big increase to me, I'm a little worrier anyway so I'm even more anxious now. This is hard work &#128531;
> Hope u guys are all keeping ok an hanging in there.
> Wifeyw how are you going?
> Twinklemama glad to hear ur schedule finally arrived it'll fly in for you Hun xoxoxo

Hi babies r us, don't worry :hugs: , my follicles didn't grow in my second scan too.. I started at 112.5IU and was increased to 150IU. after that on my third scan, there was a slow growth Only after increasing the dose to 250IU, I started responding I ended up having 8 mature eggs. Though in the end i had only 2 8 cell embies, I would take into account of severe Male fertility factor


So don't lose hope and try not to stress:hugs: I know easier said than done.. but relax.. Its quiet common, that is why we have all these monitoring and different doses of meds My thoughts and prayers for u 

ruby xx


----------



## ruby84

wifeyw said:


> twinklemama- woohoo!! at long last eh!? glad its came give you something to look forward to i've the supercur now and its nasal same as me 4mcg good luck  xx
> 
> mumstheword - i sort of thought that i think thats just their way at RFC in and out. just hope they grow. how are you missus are you ok? xx
> 
> babiesrus- I've been worring about them not growing any too from one scan to the next but you did say they were focusing on more quality thats still good amount but hopefully you have great quality and theres lots of lovely eggies in there. my Dr actually worried me he said they could disappear so its good yours r still there. They upping them just to see if it boost them. Did you find out measurements? did you find out your E2 level? xx
> 
> AFM today sorry if its TMI but i got ALOT of egg white muscus is this normal? i heard mixed reviews that you spontaniously ovulate? and another about E2 number rising and its a good thing. Have you girls ever experienced that? xx

Wifeyw, 
egg white mucus comes before ovulation.. Are u on buserelin also? Spontaneous ovulation is very rare.. if your hormone levels are normal, ur body prepares the mucus to receive the sperms.. so it s a good thing.. fingers crossed.. xx


----------



## wifeyw

yeah im on supercur which basically is that. but i read up a couple girls were on it too or lupron and did because sometimes the dose to supress the ovary needs to be upped in some rare cases i just hope its the good thing not the ovulation :-/


----------



## ruby84

wifeyw said:


> yeah im on supercur which basically is that. but i read up a couple girls were on it too or lupron and did because sometimes the dose to supress the ovary needs to be upped in some rare cases i just hope its the good thing not the ovulation :-/

Don't worry, thats why they monitor the hormone levels.. As long as u r on it, the brain will not send any impulse for ovulation.. I have been a nurse midwife since 2007, and haven't seen even 1 patient with spontaneous ovulation.. Put ur mind at rest, lots of fluids, low sugar and carbs,lots of protein and a happy heart will take u thr :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> E2 is your esradiol level basically to do will follie sizes its what the bloods for did she say that was ok? or normal. When i went to injection training karen had said for me to ask what my E2 level was. too high E2 level means risk of OHSS anything over 3000 i think is high and too low lover than 75 means your not responding to them to well.:shrug: i wouldn't have known only she had said to find out that and what the lining was.
> 
> what time have you to go on tuesday? hope it goes well and it has worked for you really do. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm not suprised about the sleeping i feel that way and in not on the high dose but do get plenty rest because your body can focus more on making more follies :happydance: good luck missus. I'm up on tuesday too so ill ask them about the mucus then i think x

I'm up at 7:30 on tuesday morning. I didn't know any of that stuff, I have a really bad vibe &#128553;I swear I hope I'm wrong. 
I don't think they would even tell me if I asked they are so close with all ur information as you said it's as quick as you can get in an out. The nurse I called this afternoon was so matter of fact at my menopur more than doubling. I was wanting clear instructions on how many powder to each viral an then when I learnt I'd to use 2 I injections I wanted to know if I inject both in same place or alternate. I felt like I was stupid &#128531; 
I'm probably better not knowing anymore since I can do nothing about it anyway. I'm a nervous wreck as it is flipsake!! 
I just no my hormone levels are on the high side an I'm high risk OHSS an they need to keep an eye on me. They were aiming for Thursday EC but that's prob doubtful now &#128546; What about You? Is Tuesday ur 3rd scan too? xxxx ta for ur message luv


----------



## Babies r us

ruby84 said:


> Babies r us said:
> 
> 
> Well girls had my second scan today an my little eggs haven't grown any since my first scan on Monday &#128554; i had the same number 7 in one side 8 in the other they're just not growing.
> The Consultant told me to up my menopur from 150iu to 225iu the max per syringe so I done that today. Had to ring up for my blood results at 3:30 an I've now to up my menopur to 375iu which has worried me even more.. Had to make up another injection an take it right away. That's over double from 2 powders to 5! &#128531; Seems a big increase to me, I'm a little worrier anyway so I'm even more anxious now. This is hard work &#128531;
> Hope u guys are all keeping ok an hanging in there.
> Wifeyw how are you going?
> Twinklemama glad to hear ur schedule finally arrived it'll fly in for you Hun xoxoxo
> 
> Hi babies r us, don't worry :hugs: , my follicles didn't grow in my second scan too.. I started at 112.5IU and was increased to 150IU. after that on my third scan, there was a slow growth Only after increasing the dose to 250IU, I started responding I ended up having 8 mature eggs. Though in the end i had only 2 8 cell embies, I would take into account of severe Male fertility factor
> 
> 
> So don't lose hope and try not to stress:hugs: I know easier said than done.. but relax.. Its quiet common, that is why we have all these monitoring and different doses of meds My thoughts and prayers for u
> 
> ruby xxClick to expand...

Thanks ruby I'm just concerned now. I feel really out of touch you guys are great and know so much more than me I just feel blinded by all this data! &#128546; 
I'm trying not to stress but its easier said than done I had high hopes today because my first scan went so well but now I feel deflated. Need to get my positive vibes back pronto.... Thanks mrs I'm very grateful xoxo
Hope ur keeping well urself an ur little eggs are settling in well. Keeping everything crossed for you huni xo


----------



## wifeyw

ruby -thank you for that wee message it means alot and i will take it on board. i'll still mention it to them good sign or not so they know i'm sure they will tell me the same but ill kick myself if i don't say to them.

babiesrus - I will probably see you up there lol i'm at 7:40. Do they do 3 scans on my schedule it only had 2 and tuesday is my second? I just took it as they said i'm responding well they didn't need to see me again until then but if it wasn't they would bring me in sooner maybe i don't know my EC thursday too. hopefully we be having EC same day. i'm sure it will go ahead and if not thursday a few days later because thats better than canceling all together x

I said the same thing to DH there tonight about its in there hands leave it that way worry about nothing and if something comes up they will sure let you know but it's so hard especially the way the RFC has messed about, not only that for future reference if we needed another go and went to another clinic i know it will be on your file but just so we know ourselves i guess. 

I know what you mean about feelings stupid you feel that way about asking questions but you should know its your body and your records they have to answer your questions, it's different if you didn't want to know then it wouldn't matter. I think no matter what you do be nervous wreck because every things out of our hands and we have no control thats what i find hardest. 

i will keep my fingers crossed for you missus xx


----------



## wifeyw

ruby when is your OTD? x


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> ruby -thank you for that wee message it means alot and i will take it on board. i'll still mention it to them good sign or not so they know i'm sure they will tell me the same but ill kick myself if i don't say to them.
> 
> babiesrus - I will probably see you up there lol i'm at 7:40. Do they do 3 scans on my schedule it only had 2 and tuesday is my second? I just took it as they said i'm responding well they didn't need to see me again until then but if it wasn't they would bring me in sooner maybe i don't know my EC thursday too. hopefully we be having EC same day. i'm sure it will go ahead and if not thursday a few days later because thats better than canceling all together x
> 
> I said the same thing to DH there tonight about its in there hands leave it that way worry about nothing and if something comes up they will sure let you know but it's so hard especially the way the RFC has messed about, not only that for future reference if we needed another go and went to another clinic i know it will be on your file but just so we know ourselves i guess.
> 
> I know what you mean about feelings stupid you feel that way about asking questions but you should know its your body and your records they have to answer your questions, it's different if you didn't want to know then it wouldn't matter. I think no matter what you do be nervous wreck because every things out of our hands and we have no control thats what i find hardest.
> 
> i will keep my fingers crossed for you missus xx

We really are cycle buddies to the day lol. (Hopefully)
I think 2 scans is normal for long protocol huni ur bang on target an fingers x'd for you that Tuesday will be super good news! 
Prob see you there cause they're never on time with appointments. I was the same time this morning an I never got out til 8:50.
If you see a hysterical mad woman ul know I didn't get the news I so badly need&#128554;&#128554; (God forbid) xoxo


----------



## ruby84

wifeyw said:


> ruby when is your OTD? x

Hi wifey, 
Please do mention everything to ur nurses.. They would like to know every changes and would prefer to monitor few :) My OTD s 28/02/13.. Hopefully my bloating will come down by then :flower:


----------



## threebirds

Help, does any1 know once u get ur nhs offer letter can you put it off for 8 wks or does that mean you lose ur chance????

Ive spent so much of the last yr waiting for the moment we would get our letter. But then found ourselves amazingly preg in early jan. turned out to be blighted ovum but i still havent miscarried. Was at hospital today & arranged for d&c for nxt wk - then arrived home to find offer letter!! Like everyone else we need this chance so bad. No idea what to do. Thanks girls X :hugs:


----------



## wifeyw

lol babiesrus i'm sure that you will be fine and i will see a very happy women instead and you get the news you really wanted. i know i was early last time trying to beat traffic but i think ill leave abit later since they usually r late lol they prob b on time now i've said that lol. have a good relaxing weekend xxx


----------



## ruby84

threebirds said:


> Help, does any1 know once u get ur nhs offer letter can you put it off for 8 wks or does that mean you lose ur chance????
> 
> Ive spent so much of the last yr waiting for the moment we would get our letter. But then found ourselves amazingly preg in early jan. turned out to be blighted ovum but i still havent miscarried. Was at hospital today & arranged for d&c for nxt wk - then arrived home to find offer letter!! Like everyone else we need this chance so bad. No idea what to do. Thanks girls X :hugs:

You can delay the appointment.. Jus go for the initial consultation as advised. Let them know ur problem then. Don't postpone ur initial appointment. Thats when you might risk chance of missing ur appointment.. Then have ur initial blood tests (HIV, HEP -B, AMH etc) done. by the time it will be few weeks. then u will have to wait for AF. :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

ruby84 said:


> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> Help, does any1 know once u get ur nhs offer letter can you put it off for 8 wks or does that mean you lose ur chance????
> 
> Ive spent so much of the last yr waiting for the moment we would get our letter. But then found ourselves amazingly preg in early jan. turned out to be blighted ovum but i still havent miscarried. Was at hospital today & arranged for d&c for nxt wk - then arrived home to find offer letter!! Like everyone else we need this chance so bad. No idea what to do. Thanks girls X :hugs:
> 
> You can delay the appointment.. Jus go for the initial consultation as advised. Let them know ur problem then. Don't postpone ur initial appointment. Thats when you might risk chance of missing ur appointment.. Then have ur initial blood tests (HIV, HEP -B, AMH etc) done. by the time it will be few weeks. then u will have to wait for AF. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank u ruby :hugs:
Its so hard as we never thought we'd fall preg. The letter also said to start the pill so dont know what to do about that. We just feel like this is our last chance as i am almost 40, have high fsh, low amh & am a poor responder xx


----------



## ruby84

When is your first appointment three birds?


----------



## threebirds

I dont know Ruby. Letter said to ring to confirm we are taking the offer & to see my dr to get the pill - actually i just realised this will take a while as the waiting times to see my gp can b ages!! It doesnt mention first apt. Is that normal? Thanks xxxx :hugs:


----------



## ruby84

threebirds said:


> I dont know Ruby. Letter said to ring to confirm we are taking the offer & to see my dr to get the pill - actually i just realised this will take a while as the waiting times to see my gp can b ages!! It doesnt mention first apt. Is that normal? Thanks xxxx :hugs:

 When I received my letter, it was the same. they asked me to ring and book the appointment. Book it asap. then let them know about blighted ovum when u meet them in person. I received my letter last september. I had haemorrhagic cyst then. They waited 3 months for me.. But in the mean time I had blood tests and a hycosy scan.. So don't worry.. Take care.. have a lovely weekend :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Actually letter says I will get screening apt when i ring to confirm we are taking the offer x


----------



## threebirds

Thanks Ruby, thats really helpful. I just feel like my brain is fried with it all right now xx


----------



## ruby84

threebirds said:


> Thanks Ruby, thats really helpful. I just feel like my brain is fried with it all right now xx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## GemmaG

Hi girls

Wow a lot is going on!!!

Babies are us - I hope upping the dose does the trick I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs: good luck for next week you'll be PUPO before you know it xx

Wifeyw - good luck for next week also :hugs:

Threebirds - how are you doing?? :hugs: The RFC let you defer for 3 months but you have to tell them when you call to accept your appointment..... I was going to defer because of something that happened with work but couldn't wait 3 months. I believe 3 mths is their minimum and 6mths maximum! You deserve your chance at this and I just wanted you to know that due to the set guidelines for IVF in NI and a cause of infertility must be identified....... if a spontaneous pregnancy occurs some PCT's will void the treatment....... I'm not saying that they definitely do this but there is a chance if that's part of their clinic guidelines... I'm also not saying you should lie about your pregnancy but just choose not to offer up the info if they don't ask...... No medical information is shared with RFC after the first initial appointment with them:blush: I know that might sound bad :blush: but I think we all wait long enough for this and went through the struggle of LTTC I believe you deserve your chance at this xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls, this thread has been busy!!!

Threebirds, I'm pretty sure you can delay for 3 months, but you might as well book your screening appointment and get ur prescription for the pill now. The nurses will advise you what to do and when to start taking it etc at the screening appointment. I'll be on my pill 3 months anyway when my treatment starts, so the waiting times should be long enough for you to get physically back to normal after everything you've been through so far this year. I'm so sorry for your loss pet, and I hope you get some happier news later this year xo

Babiesrus, I started on 225iu of Menopur, and they reduced it at the end, but at my review appt the doctor said it was a low dose to start with so it could easily be doubled without concern, hopefully that will put your mind at rest a bit. Also I had the same number of follicles as you at the first scan, some of them grew by the second, and by the third, most of them had caught up so try not to panic xo

Will catch up with everyone later xo


----------



## ruby84

Hello ladies,
Hope everyone s having a great weekend.. A small query? How many days did the bloating and abdo pain and ovary pain last after ER & ET? My bloating is on and off.. It gets worse and painful every time I eat something and slowly goes down.. Just wondering if I should call my RE.. I"m still on regular paracetamol for pain relief Any advice s really appreciated.. Not 100% sure if it is a mild form of OHSS or just side effects of Crinon.. thanks.. xx


----------



## threebirds

Hiya Ruby, prob best to ring RE for a wee chat. I had some discomfort for a few days after ET last time but if you are worried at all let them know. Keeping everything crossed for you & your wee embie :hugs::hugs:

Thanks girls for all your responses about my situation. I am going to ring to accept offer now, get screening appointment & make apt with dr to get pill. Anyone know how long I'll likely be waiting for screening apt?

Good luck ladies xxxxx


----------



## twinklemama

Threebirds, my appointment was only a couple of weeks away when I booked it, and that was only cos DH was away on business, they could've given me the week after I rang. 
Ruby, I honestly can't remember when the bloating etc stopped, but u should give them a call to put ur mind at rest if nothing else.


----------



## ruby84

threebirds said:


> Hiya Ruby, prob best to ring RE for a wee chat. I had some discomfort for a few days after ET last time but if you are worried at all let them know. Keeping everything crossed for you & your wee embie :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks girls for all your responses about my situation. I am going to ring to accept offer now, get screening appointment & make apt with dr to get pill. Anyone know how long I'll likely be waiting for screening apt?
> 
> Good luck ladies xxxxx

Hi three birds, 
Actually I am doing much better today.. thank u.. Its very embarrassing to call them, when I am a nurse myself.. but sometimes, I need some emotional support too.. someone to reassure :) 

I got the appointment the same week, I received the letter :hugs:


----------



## ruby84

twinklemama said:


> Threebirds, my appointment was only a couple of weeks away when I booked it, and that was only cos DH was away on business, they could've given me the week after I rang.
> Ruby, I honestly can't remember when the bloating etc stopped, but u should give them a call to put ur mind at rest if nothing else.


Hiya twinklemama, 
My bloating has gone way down today :) Thank u. tk cr.. :hugs:


----------



## wifeyw

Hi girlies, just a quick update. went for my last scan today they said everything looked good lining was 11mm and they said i've 5-6 follies on one and 3 on the other so some had disappeared from last time i don't know if theres smaller ones he never said but those ones range from 16mm - 22mm. I'm so worried i know thats good and trying to stay positive but as i have PCOS i'm worried that most of those would be empty follies cycsts since some are so big.. i haven't been nervous or this emotional i think it has just hit me i am excited i just want this to work and was expecting more follies since i've pcos i know quality is better i wouldn't worry about having that amount if i didn't have PCOS.:cry: anyways egg collection is all set for thursday trigger at 10:30 tonight. hope you all are ok. babiesrus how did you get on? x


----------



## Babies r us

Well had my scan this morning my follies have grown from friday they are now 14mm but are still too small &#128554; I am totally stressed out even though I should be trying to relax (so easy said) I had to have more bloods an need to ring back at 3. Have to continue on 375iu and await further instructions. So back to the pharmacy again. Think they're sick looking at me lol. My EC won't go ahead on Thursday, they might want to see me again in the morning I will no more at 3! &#9203; Wishing this day away. 
One half of me is relieved they didn't abandon treatment an the other half Is worried to death!
Plz little follies grow....&#128591; 

Wifeyw that's great ur going ahead with EC on Thirsday. What are you triggering with? I don't know as yet they told me they'd decide on the last day. I am hoping those big follies are just extra special quality for you huni. Try an relax today. No drugs tomorrow for you yeaaaaaa&#128536; xoxoxo


----------



## wifeyw

Babies r us said:


> Well had my scan this morning my follies have grown from friday they are now 14mm but are still too small &#128554; I am totally stressed out even though I should be trying to relax (so easy said) I had to have more bloods an need to ring back at 3. Have to continue on 375iu and await further instructions. So back to the pharmacy again. Think they're sick looking at me lol. My EC won't go ahead on Thursday, they might want to see me again in the morning I will no more at 3! &#9203; Wishing this day away.
> One half of me is relieved they didn't abandon treatment an the other half Is worried to death!
> Plz little follies grow....&#128591;
> 
> Wifeyw that's great ur going ahead with EC on Thirsday. What are you triggering with? I don't know as yet they told me they'd decide on the last day. I am hoping those big follies are just extra special quality for you huni. Try an relax today. No drugs tomorrow for you yeaaaaaa&#128536; xoxoxo


God you really haven't had it straight forward have you. Not suprised you stressed out. Hope those little follies grow its not far off. Have you tried hot water bottle or wheat bags on your stomach? I have been doing that as much as i can.did they do your lining? I'm so happy they never canceled on you thats one thing you would worry about looks like you will be couple days behind me then. wont take long for them to grow. i'm triggering with ovitrelle think she said 250 not sure. I hope they are good quality too just going through the emotions as you do lol. i know i can't wait.. DH and I are going to go cinema watch film to try take our minds off EC thursday so hopefully do the trick xx


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> Babies r us said:
> 
> 
> Well had my scan this morning my follies have grown from friday they are now 14mm but are still too small &#128554; I am totally stressed out even though I should be trying to relax (so easy said) I had to have more bloods an need to ring back at 3. Have to continue on 375iu and await further instructions. So back to the pharmacy again. Think they're sick looking at me lol. My EC won't go ahead on Thursday, they might want to see me again in the morning I will no more at 3! &#9203; Wishing this day away.
> One half of me is relieved they didn't abandon treatment an the other half Is worried to death!
> Plz little follies grow....&#128591;
> 
> Wifeyw that's great ur going ahead with EC on Thirsday. What are you triggering with? I don't know as yet they told me they'd decide on the last day. I am hoping those big follies are just extra special quality for you huni. Try an relax today. No drugs tomorrow for you yeaaaaaa&#128536; xoxoxo
> 
> 
> God you really haven't had it straight forward have you. Not suprised you stressed out. Hope those little follies grow its not far off. Have you tried hot water bottle or wheat bags on your stomach? I have been doing that as much as i can.did they do your lining? I'm so happy they never canceled on you thats one thing you would worry about looks like you will be couple days behind me then. wont take long for them to grow. i'm triggering with ovitrelle think she said 250 not sure. I hope they are good quality too just going through the emotions as you do lol. i know i can't wait.. DH and I are going to go cinema watch film to try take our minds off EC thursday so hopefully do the trick xxClick to expand...

No didn't no about the hot water bottle but il glue it to my stomach now if it helps.. I am feeling very deflated today just done my 3 injections there an feel really dizzy again! Thought they were gonna be my last &#128554; although I am still grateful that I'm still not defeated! 
Praying I get some good news soon. 
Good luck with the trigger tonight. I think the cinema is a good idea. Will hopefully pass some time for you huni xoxoxo


----------



## threebirds

Hi Babies r us & wifey :hugs:
Good luck this week! Babies r us, Im sure your follies will get there. Hot water bottle is a good idea. Fingers crossd for you both xxx


----------



## Babies r us

Just off with the nurse I've to reduce menopur down to 225iu and go back to clinic on Friday. I'm all over the place now.. &#128554; looks like EC wont be anytime soon. Don't no weather this is a good or bad thing. Any thoughts guys? That will be day 14 stims!


----------



## wifeyw

babies r us - aww poor u.. hope it doesn''t drag on too long it's awful for you. it just takes some people more time to respond, keep your head on the prize, follies like the heat and keep your feet warm too, i chat to girl from another forum and just in 3 days hers grew 4mm or more just with using hot water bottle. Id say its a good thing ( not injections but the result ) they don't just rush you bring you in and then the outcomes not what you want. hopefully you will get some lovely eggs. try keep you chin up as hard as it is. xx i am so tired i just made me and DH a fruit smoothy think i'm about to fall asleep in it lol i couldn't sleep last nite wondering how today would go. hope everyones well.x


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> babies r us - aww poor u.. hope it doesn''t drag on too long it's awful for you. it just takes some people more time to respond, keep your head on the prize, follies like the heat and keep your feet warm too, i chat to girl from another forum and just in 3 days hers grew 4mm or more just with using hot water bottle. Id say its a good thing ( not injections but the result ) they don't just rush you bring you in and then the outcomes not what you want. hopefully you will get some lovely eggs. try keep you chin up as hard as it is. xx i am so tired i just made me and DH a fruit smoothy think i'm about to fall asleep in it lol i couldn't sleep last nite wondering how today would go. hope everyones well.x

Yes I'm thinkin the same thing, they could've jus brought me back tomorrow an went ahead at least now I have an extra few days to will them to get bigger.. Feet are up, water bottle on tummy an packet of nuts in hand. Glass of milk downed (yuk) ill do anything to help them along.
Enjoy ur smoothies an thank u for ur kind words xoxo &#128536;


----------



## ruby84

Hi Babies r us,
I know how u feel.. I was in the same boat.. I did hot water bottle too.. and it helped :) [scientifically more blood supply to the area, helps follicle grow].. also take lots and lots and lots of protein My thoughts and prayers with u 

Hi wifeyw
Good luck this week! Keeping everything crossd for you xxx


----------



## ruby84

Babies R Us,
Also, I was the same 11 and 12mm on tuesday, but when i went on friday I was very close.. I think 18mm.. I offered to take ovitrell home, if in case I could be triggered in the weekend Obviously it helped and I had my egg retrieval on monday instead of scheduled wednesday.. please don't lose hope Tk cr.. fingers crossed for u hun Xxx


----------



## ruby84

Ladies, Just came here to vent,
I need a great advice 
How do I get rid of my mother-in-law, who is here, supposedly to help me, but does everything to annoy me I am in the verge of losing it.. :cry: I don't think I can smile anymore 

The way she accuses me for be infertile, has nearly brought me to tears.. As her other kids had no problem conceiving, she has this conception that, everything is my fault.. [ OH has severe MFI But she is not aware of that.. ]

My identical twin is also suffering from PCOS related infertility and currently having IUI.. My MIL's phrases.. " May be it runs in family...' 'May be U should lose weight'(I am only 60KG).. "May be it is because U r a nurse and U have been exposed to something 
"U should not have postponed when U were young " 
" I never thought about my career, neither did my daughter, so God blessed us with kids''' 


me like "oh really????''' :brat::sad2:

I just want to scream and say %^&*@£$ to her.. I'm already going through a lot.. I never had any support from my FS nurses.. As I am a nurse, they expect me to know everything I don't even work in IVF clinic I repent every minute for agreeing to OH to invite her here Also I have ended up cooking for 4 nw extra work too 

I am not sure, how long I can withhold.. Sorry for the rant ladies.. I have no support except for this forum I'm going crazy #-o


----------



## Babies r us

ruby84 said:


> Babies R Us,
> Also, I was the same 11 and 12mm on tuesday, but when i went on friday I was very close.. I think 18mm.. I offered to take ovitrell home, if in case I could be triggered in the weekend Obviously it helped and I had my egg retrieval on monday instead of scheduled wednesday.. please don't lose hope Tk cr.. fingers crossed for u hun Xxx

Thank u huni means a lot I'm gonna permanently attach my water bottle in the hope my little follies soak up the heat. I have like pressure pains in my lower tummy tonight thought it was stress earlier but not too sure now. I heard other girls say they felt bloated an crampy when stimming hoping that its nothing bad &#128554;
I'm probably jus over thinking everything now I'm so worried. Thanks again for your advice xo


----------



## Babies r us

ruby84 said:


> Ladies, Just came here to vent,
> I need a great advice
> How do I get rid of my mother-in-law, who is here, supposedly to help me, but does everything to annoy me I am in the verge of losing it.. :cry: I don't think I can smile anymore
> 
> The way she accuses me for be infertile, has nearly brought me to tears.. As her other kids had no problem conceiving, she has this conception that, everything is my fault.. [ OH has severe MFI But she is not aware of that.. ]
> 
> My identical twin is also suffering from PCOS related infertility and currently having IUI.. My MIL's phrases.. " May be it runs in family...' 'May be U should lose weight'(I am only 60KG).. "May be it is because U r a nurse and U have been exposed to something
> "U should not have postponed when U were young "
> " I never thought about my career, neither did my daughter, so God blessed us with kids'''
> 
> 
> me like "oh really????''' :brat::sad2:
> 
> I just want to scream and say %^&*@£$ to her.. I'm already going through a lot.. I never had any support from my FS nurses.. As I am a nurse, they expect me to know everything I don't even work in IVF clinic I repent every minute for agreeing to OH to invite her here Also I have ended up cooking for 4 nw extra work too
> 
> I am not sure, how long I can withhold.. Sorry for the rant ladies.. I have no support except for this forum I'm going crazy #-o

God luv you! You obviously have a looooootttt of patients to not have snapped by now. My mother in law would NEVER even offer to help out absolutely never. But that suits me just fine anyway. They ain't the easiest to get along with at the best of times. 
Bless ya huni. Get urself a quiet moment with hubbie an gently advise him to make her leave. You need rest and space! End off....


----------



## mumstheword21

Wow! She sounds like fun! I would just tell her to do one! :0) 
I hope she doesn't stress you out too much and you get your BFP soon Ruby. And hopefully your sister too. That would be great both of you pregnant together. 

Good luck wifeyw and babiesrus. Hope all goes well for you both over next few days. 

Afm I'm busy choosing sperm donor for next fertility cycle. Hoping to go back to IUI and get more success as that's what worked before. Xx


----------



## wifeyw

Ruby - awk missus, can't believe shes so unsensitive to your feelings, that really annoys me so much about some people but to point the finger, i am suprised you haven't snapped before now you can only take so much. Think everyone has some sort in laws whos the same. hope your ok and everything works out xx

babiesrus - i'm sure them little follies are loving it in there lol couple days they will be bulging rest up xx try relax i've been the same with the lower pains can only be good things happening in there x i've had cramps but not too much but more uncomfortable whenever im bending etc. just after doing trigger shot so thats me drug free after that woohoo xx

mumstheword - only you know your body better so hopefully fingers crossed you get that BFP with the IUI heres hoping eh.. good luck choosing xx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls! 
Ruby, I hope you've gotten shot of ur mother in law! She sounds like a lovely lady lol!! Thankfully my family are pretty sympathetic, but my mil doesn't really get it either, she had DH and his siblings at the drop of a hat so she doesn't know what it's like to feel so desperate. She does however say that people must be mad to go through more than 3 or 4 cycles, she said once that you maybe need to accept that it's not meant for you! Easier said than done.
Babiesrus, hope those follies are growing nicely. When do they want you back? Keeping everything crossed for u pet.
Wifey, how are u feeling? I really hope tomoro goes well for you luv, I've got a good feeling for u. Will be thinking about u. Xo
Threebirds, I hope ur doing ok. Just out of interest, how do u go about choosing a sperm donor? I always assumed the clinic would supply the sample for u at a cost. Hope u don't mind me asking xo


----------



## mumstheword21

Twinklemama - The RFC gives you a limited choice of what they've bought in. When you're private you go online and order it to your clinic. More choice although its costly! 
Wifeyw good luck for tomoro. Xx


----------



## Babies r us

Twinklemama I'm back in on Friday hopefully for good news that my little follies have grown, willing them to grow every minute of the day.. 
Wifeyw wishing u the best of luck tomorrow il be thinking of you huni. Just know your gonna get lots of great quality eggs xoxo
Mumstheword I was the same it's such a hard thing to do it took us ages, the nurse came in 3 times while we sat there with trying to choose r donor. It's more trying to elimate not knowing if its the right decision. Not pleasant at all huni &#128531; xo
Hope you girls are keeping ok sending you all hugs xoxo


----------



## wifeyw

havent felt good past couple days actually struggling with nausiousness thankful today its not to bad. nerves have set in i cant wait until its over think ill be taking all pain relief goin lol if iwas knocked out id be fine. i really hope they get enough eggs i will keep u girls posted wen i can thank you girls for all the support x


----------



## mumstheword21

Babiesrus it's such a big decision and my husband actually questioned whether we could buy our own in. In the end we got to pick from 9 donors. I'm CMV negative so that always limits us. We ended up with a donor that looked nothing like my husband. He was blonde, blue eyes and a big man by all accounts. Your hands are tied when its the health service. It's not nice but when you've waited 3 years to get the NHS one offer of treatment you just take what your given. 
Unfortunately it hasn't worked and well that's us finished with the NHS. We've been researching a sperm clinic that is cheaper than the one our clinic uses so they're hopefully going to link up and we can order our next batch (which resemble my husband) soon. 
Wifeyw I don't remember my first egg collection in origin. But I was conscious for the RFC one. I think if you explain to them that you would prefer not to be as conscious then they will hopefully up your meds. Don't be too worried though. It's over quick enough and you'll be home before you know it!! The things us woman have to go through!! Good luck xx


----------



## wifeyw

Hi Girlies,

just a quick update. The Ec was quicker than i thought the nerves wasn't too bad until i got into the room. I had to ask the nurse to give me anti sickness stuff because i was afraid of being sick all over one of them lol but yeah it's painful but it wasn't too bad the drugs r good lol i couldn't even speak right some of the time i'm sure they thought i wasn't wise lol. 

We got 7 eggies :thumbup: which i'm happy enough about. I got Dr williamson shes so lovely she said when she put probe in ohhh i thought the dr that took us for scan on tuesday told her there was 3 follies on each side and told us we had 8 altogther :shrug: she said i'm sure u were very bloated.. theres were loads follies abviously cycsts but he never said to her there were even the 8 that he told us. i did feel everything but the last follie was hiding and she said i'm going to have to go through your bladder to get to it.. have to say i grabbed DH hand so hard it's wonder he wasn't bruised as he bruised really easy. it's bareable though.. 


In bed as we speak pain relief wore off earlier so had to take some painkillers think i'll take some again too can feel start get uncomfortable again.. finding it hard to stay in bed though lol whenever we were in recovery they had to come in tell us if DH sperm thawed out ok cos he had it froze after biopsy and it did so they are offically having their first date in the incubator as we speak lol.. so nerous to phone them tomarrow at 10:15.

hope everyones well xx


----------



## twinklemama

Mumstheword, that's amazing that you can look online, I always assumed that the hospital/clinic chose a donor for you, I didn't realise you would get a choice. But I suppose it's far better that you choose, some factors will be more important to you than others I guess. I really hope you find a donor you're both happy with xo


----------



## twinklemama

Wifey, I'm so delighted for you and ur 7 eggies!! Praying hard for you tonight that they're getting it on with DH's swimmers lol! The bit u said about ur bladder sounds horrific! I'm so squeamishly about all this stuff, I wish they could just knock us out all together. But at least you're over the sore bits now xo Looking forward to hearing ur news tomoro.


----------



## GemmaG

Wifey - congrats on your 7 eggies that's the worst part over with!!! Hoping everything goes well from here I'm sure you will have good news in the morning and make sure u rest up xx

Babies are us - really hope everything goes well tomorrow and ur little follies have grown...... Fingers crossed xx

Twinklemama how are you?? Nearly time for you to go!! How are you feeling?? X

AFM - just a quick one got our gender scan last night and we are having a little girl and boy :) it's so surreal I just can't believe how blessed we have been! I'm so thankful right now and we are so happy xx


----------



## Babies r us

Wifeyw brilliant news so happy for you I hope ur having plenty of rest. Keeping everything crossed for good news for you. I'm sure ur glad it's over you now. Sounds horrible &#128561;

Gemma OMG I'm so happy for you how perfect a little boy & girl what more could u want. Fab news I'm nearly crying at the thought even! Miracles really do happen &#128536; xoxoxo


----------



## wifeyw

Thanks twinklemama, gemma and babies r us.. yeah so glad its over but would still go through it over and over if it meant us having our own little bambino.. im sure it's same with all you girlies..

gemma aww thats so lovely one of each such a dream come true you can go buy some lovely things now lol id be going crazy. x

babies r us - how are you feeling about tomarrow?x


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> Thanks twinklemama, gemma and babies r us.. yeah so glad its over but would still go through it over and over if it meant us having our own little bambino.. im sure it's same with all you girlies..
> 
> gemma aww thats so lovely one of each such a dream come true you can go buy some lovely things now lol id be going crazy. x
> 
> babies r us - how are you feeling about tomarrow?x


I'm feeling really nervous. I want to get there an hear good news obviously but I'm anxious as hell!! 
I have done everything possible to help my little follies on Ive had a water bottle on, drank milk,plenty of protein. I even sat with my legs up against a wall (another google phenomena) lol I jus have to pray hard now xoxo


----------



## wifeyw

keep us posted on how you got on i'm sure you will be fine xx


----------



## mumstheword21

Aw good luck girls. Wifey that's a great result. Good luck for tomoro. Babiesrus I hope those little follicles have grown. You've certainly given it your best shot. Twinklemama it's not long now!! Only 2 weeks til you get started. 
Gemma that's wonderful news. Can't believe you're 16 weeks already!! They'll be here before you know it!! 
Afm no further along. Donor picked. Waiting on clinics to link up so we can go ahead with purchase. Need to save a bit so it'll be may before we start again. Not telling anyone except you guys this time. Going to give it a few goes and tell no one. Xx


----------



## Babies r us

Hi girls well things went well today I've now got 17 follicles an they range from between 19-21mm with a few smaller ones. I was delighted. I'm booked in for egg collection on Monday.. I trigger tomorrow night with superfast. Had my menopur reduced today again so down to 150iu again today an tomorrow. Dr Williamson will be doin EC on Monday she did stress that I'm very swollen and there's a possibility they might have to freeze my eggs until my body settles down. (OHSS possibility) always knew it was there. Really hoping it wouldn't happen an that I don't have to postpone ET just drinking plenty of water and resting up. So glad my little follies grew for me!! Do proud of them already..

Wifeyw how are you feeling today? I hope ur getting plenty of rest.

mumstheword glad you are moving again. Sounds like a plan with the new donor I really hope it is ur time this turn around. 

Twinklemama how are you doing now? Not long to go now, it will fly in. 

Ruby, how are you getting along now? Hope ur feeling better an the mother in law is gone lol xoxo


----------



## wifeyw

babies r us thats fantastic new that they have grown lots from last time. and figner crossed that OHSS doesn't rare his ugly head. 17 is wonderful fingers crossed theres some nice eggies inside missus xx

I'm very uncomfortable and nausious, pains not so bad uncomfortable to bend or lie down but my stomachs very swollen they said ovarys will be very swollen so i'm taking it thats why i'm this way but apart from that i'm resting an trying to take my mind off things for next day until i hear how little embies are doing it's driving me mad already lol. 

how are you feeling about egg collection?


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> babies r us thats fantastic new that they have grown lots from last time. and figner crossed that OHSS doesn't rare his ugly head. 17 is wonderful fingers crossed theres some nice eggies inside missus xx
> 
> I'm very uncomfortable and nausious, pains not so bad uncomfortable to bend or lie down but my stomachs very swollen they said ovarys will be very swollen so i'm taking it thats why i'm this way but apart from that i'm resting an trying to take my mind off things for next day until i hear how little embies are doing it's driving me mad already lol.
> 
> how are you feeling about egg collection?

God luv ya. I'm sure ur sore I can't imagine. Well actually I probably will come Tuesday lol 
I'm nervous I'd be lying if I said I wasn't but I'm also relieved that we've made it to EC.
Every stage I get to I just move the worry barriers! But I guess we are all the same!


----------



## wifeyw

i know i think everyones the same and no matter what anyone says your nerves will still be there.. it's ok thought it's not as bad as i thought the sorest bit is when the say 1 2 3 and go through wall to ovary but its very quick when they are in there it just feels like crampy but it is bareable. yeah you take it step by step you came over a big hurdle already it is a emotion roller coaster. but all worth it eh! xx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is well, it's the weekend!!!!!!

Babiesrus, that's brilliant news huni, I bet u can't believe how far they've come in just a few days! I'm definitely gonna use ur tips when I comes my turn. Hopefully u won't end up with OHSS and have to have the cycle postponed, but it's better than how u though they were gonna postpone it this time last week. Do they go ahead and fertilise the eggs anyway and freeze the embies? xo

Wifey, hope the pains are starting to ease now pet, its so annoying not being able to dose up on painkillers like if it was just bad af pains. Do u know yet how many eggs fertilised? I'm assuming you'll be in for et on Sunday if they're closed tomoro? 

Hi Gemma! I'm so excited for u and ur wonderful news! One of each!!!! You'll be able to buy all the cute clothes! The boys stuff is like wee men's stuff, it's so cute! But the girls stuff is amazing!! Both my friends had boys before Xmas and I was raging I couldn't buy any of the cute wee dresses! 

Mumstheword, glad to hear ur moving forward pet, have u decided which clinic you're gonna go to?

Ruby, I hope ur doing well and resting up! xo

AFM, I'm counting the days until I get off this bloody pill! The cramps are getting bad now, I thought I was gonna puke earlier in work with it. And I've been bleeding now for 3 weeks-DH keeps saying he shouldn't trust something that can bleed for 5 days without dying never mind 3 weeks!!! He's heading off with work again on Sunday for a week so I'll get some peace lol! Xo


----------



## mumstheword21

17! That's fab. You said you are using suprefact as your trigger?? Is it not ovitrelle? Just double checking for you. Wouldn't want you to go thru all that and not be sure. Good luck for Monday. Have to say I was achy for a week after both extractions. It's just all that hoking and poking.


----------



## mumstheword21

Decided to stick with what we know and going to go back to origin. Using a different sperm clinic this time with slightly more motile sperm.


----------



## wifeyw

twinklemama - thanks missus i know the pill is so awful and as days past it got worse hopefully they do away with that like they say they are gonna do. yeah they said out of the 7 6 were mature and 4 fertilsed, just hate that i can't call tomarrow the girls said on the phone today that they are going to see if they make it and what stage they are at they might take it to blastcyst stage i'll know more when phone sunday 8:30 if they are doing transfer sunday i'll be going in at 9:30 if not it will be tuesday.. nerve wrecking have to stay positive but one minute i am next i'm not. They said i can take painkillers i have took some day after EC but today i'm trying not to unless i really have to i hate taking tablets anyway but feel guilty if i do and trying to keep healthy for ET. x

mumstheword - sometimes your better doing what makes you feel comfortable. i hope you get a good match missus and surely this will be your time xx


----------



## Babies r us

mumstheword21 said:


> 17! That's fab. You said you are using suprefact as your trigger?? Is it not ovitrelle? Just double checking for you. Wouldn't want you to go thru all that and not be sure. Good luck for Monday. Have to say I was achy for a week after both extractions. It's just all that hoking and poking.

Hey you.... No it's definately superfact I checked the box there. They did say ovitrelle but then changed it I dunno why I can only assume its something to do why OHSS.. I believe it's a GNRH like Lupron. Does this make sence? Xxxx


----------



## Babies r us

twinklemama said:


> Hey ladies! Hope everyone is well, it's the weekend!!!!!!
> 
> Babiesrus, that's brilliant news huni, I bet u can't believe how far they've come in just a few days! I'm definitely gonna use ur tips when I comes my turn. Hopefully u won't end up with OHSS and have to have the cycle postponed, but it's better than how u though they were gonna postpone it this time last week. Do they go ahead and fertilise the eggs anyway and freeze the embies? xo
> 
> Wifey, hope the pains are starting to ease now pet, its so annoying not being able to dose up on painkillers like if it was just bad af pains. Do u know yet how many eggs fertilised? I'm assuming you'll be in for et on Sunday if they're closed tomoro?
> 
> Hi Gemma! I'm so excited for u and ur wonderful news! One of each!!!! You'll be able to buy all the cute clothes! The boys stuff is like wee men's stuff, it's so cute! But the girls stuff is amazing!! Both my friends had boys before Xmas and I was raging I couldn't buy any of the cute wee dresses!
> 
> Mumstheword, glad to hear ur moving forward pet, have u decided which clinic you're gonna go to?
> 
> Ruby, I hope ur doing well and resting up! xo
> 
> AFM, I'm counting the days until I get off this bloody pill! The cramps are getting bad now, I thought I was gonna puke earlier in work with it. And I've been bleeding now for 3 weeks-DH keeps saying he shouldn't trust something that can bleed for 5 days without dying never mind 3 weeks!!! He's heading off with work again on Sunday for a week so I'll get some peace lol! Xo

Yes I think the term dr used was "cook them" while my body recovers.. I'm hoping it doesn't come to that! I'm hoping for the best. x
God luv ya on that pill still it's horrible I was the same towards the end too I bleed for over 4 weeks. It won't be long now ur nearly there huni xoxo


----------



## threebirds

wifeyw said:


> twinklemama - thanks missus i know the pill is so awful and as days past it got worse hopefully they do away with that like they say they are gonna do. yeah they said out of the 7 6 were mature and 4 fertilsed, just hate that i can't call tomarrow the girls said on the phone today that they are going to see if they make it and what stage they are at they might take it to blastcyst stage i'll know more when phone sunday 8:30 if they are doing transfer sunday i'll be going in at 9:30 if not it will be tuesday.. nerve wrecking have to stay positive but one minute i am next i'm not. They said i can take painkillers i have took some day after EC but today i'm trying not to unless i really have to i hate taking tablets anyway but feel guilty if i do and trying to keep healthy for ET. x
> 
> mumstheword - sometimes your better doing what makes you feel comfortable. i hope you get a good match missus and surely this will be your time xx

Hi wifey, that's great :hugs:
Keeping everything crossed for your wee embies xx


----------



## wifeyw

thanks three birds, not long to go now. Just alittle questions for you girlies. I asked the nurse at EC when i was suppose to do the progestrone gel it says on my schedule saturday but she said no no don't do it on saturday its just a print error on our computers do it on sunday... I have to phone tomarrow see how embies r and if things are ok to do ET or if we have to do day 5 ET the nurse said that either way weather we are transfering or not to go ahead take it anyway.. i'm afraid of doing something wrong and it will effect transfer. but on the leaflet they gave us said don't do it until after transfer... so confused as to what to do. and if we are going ahead with ET do i wait until after transfer to insert it anyone know? x


----------



## threebirds

Im so sorry I dont know about the prog gel wifey but hope you have answer frm hospital and also know by now about ET timing. Keeping evrything crossed for you. :dust:


----------



## Babies r us

Sorry wifeyw I can't answer ur question either. I will need to check this tomorrow also bacause my schedule is totally messed up now! Keeping everything crossed for you today. Let us know how it goes if they go ahead today.

I triggered last night at 11. I've woken this morning an I feel like I constantly need to pee. I've been up since 5:30 thinking I need to go. Was anyone else like this?


----------



## mumstheword21

Hi wifey. I too was confused by the schedule and went ahead and used the progesterone the day before ET. No problem with transfer of anything but the nurse told me this was a NO, NO and looked horrified. You take it AFTER ET. 
In origin you took it every day except the morning of transfer as its a bit messy. 
So I wasn't too bothered about her horrified expression. If they know their notes are wrong then why the hell do they not cross it off the schedules. Honestly!!
Babiesrus can't say I needed to pee but if you've been drinking lots of water to prevent ohss then maybe thats why?? Plus your kidneys are working hard to filter medication in your system. 
Good luck for your EC. Xx


----------



## wifeyw

Hi girls 

So i phoned this morning, i was so nervous i didn't think that i could even speak my stomach was in knots. I actually was going to get DH to only i needed to ask about progestrone etc. They said that the 4 embies made it and there was 8 cell 2x 7 cell and a 6 she said one of the 7 cell and the 6 cell was low quality the fragmentation on them were low so they weren't gonna freeze them.. so not frosties but they put 2 back in so the 8 cell and 7 cell she said they weren't great quality but they weren't low either so... yeah PUPO woohoo! 

i've been really uncomfortable on the side they went through bladder so when i went in they done another scan which they don't normally do at that stage they said and theres access fluid on that side but she said lining was 15mm and they look at anything above 7 so thats good! 

Thanx girls for replying i asked dr williamson about the gel and she said the same to take it after ET because it was messy and at night time because it gives it time to soak in so.. not looking forward to that but i'm so glad that i can try relax and hopefully take my mind off the whole thing abit. x

babiesrus - i did need to pee all time and felt as if someone was sitting on my stomach. i do pee alot anyways but i think its water aswell if your worried say to them and they will scan you again just to be one the safe side. i'm so excited to see how you get on tomarrow how are you feeling? what time is Ec at? x

mumstheword - yeah i got that impression off the dr the same because i mentioned to her the nurse when i was in recovery said to take it anyway she made a funny face and said noo after so. how are you? x


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> Hi girls
> 
> So i phoned this morning, i was so nervous i didn't think that i could even speak my stomach was in knots. I actually was going to get DH to only i needed to ask about progestrone etc. They said that the 4 embies made it and there was 8 cell 2x 7 cell and a 6 she said one of the 7 cell and the 6 cell was low quality the fragmentation on them were low so they weren't gonna freeze them.. so not frosties but they put 2 back in so the 8 cell and 7 cell she said they weren't great quality but they weren't low either so... yeah PUPO woohoo!
> 
> i've been really uncomfortable on the side they went through bladder so when i went in they done another scan which they don't normally do at that stage they said and theres access fluid on that side but she said lining was 15mm and they look at anything above 7 so thats good!
> 
> Thanx girls for replying i asked dr williamson about the gel and she said the same to take it after ET because it was messy and at night time because it gives it time to soak in so.. not looking forward to that but i'm so glad that i can try relax and hopefully take my mind off the whole thing abit. x
> 
> babiesrus - i did need to pee all time and felt as if someone was sitting on my stomach. i do pee alot anyways but i think its water aswell if your worried say to them and they will scan you again just to be one the safe side. i'm so excited to see how you get on tomarrow how are you feeling? what time is Ec at? x
> 
> mumstheword - yeah i got that impression off the dr the same because i mentioned to her the nurse when i was in recovery said to take it anyway she made a funny face and said noo after so. how are you? x

Oh my goodness go u mrs I'm soooooo happy for you. That's it all over you now. Jus gotta try and relax, be positive and pray. I'm excited for you! 
EC is 11am 
I'm pretty nervous now don't know what to expect as I'm sure we all feel the first time. Is there anything you did the day/night before? You are describing exactly how I feel. It feels like Im gonna burst lol but I can't pee everytime I go.. hopefully it's normal just I'm worried about every twing now &#128546; xo
Again I'm so happy for you huni.. The wait is on. Congratulations on being PUPO yeaaaa x


----------



## mumstheword21

That's great wifey. Excellent result. Congrats on being PUPO. I hope you get that BFP soon. I'm alright. Babysitting my younger sisters children last night. She has a boy at 1 and a girl at 2&a half. They're so good and such fun to be around. Keeps me occupied. Having a quiet day before I start my new job tomoro. I'll have 30 children to look after then. I'll definitely be busy.


----------



## wifeyw

I am relaxing as we speak i went straight and had accupunture right after transfer the girls doesn't work but said she would go in just for me to let her know what time i leave the hosp at which was lovely of her so i think thats helped me be more relaxed too. 

I'm sure your are i was nervous but i didn't show until i actually went into the room the nurse called my name asked if i needed the loo i said i needed to go so she took DH on up to the room i felt really over whelmed at that point when i walked in. they take your details give you gown make you change up on bed go over details again and while putting thing in your arm give you morphine and it made me feel like i was heavy eyed and was gonna sleep but i was awake and felt really stupid when i opened my mouth lol weird feeling but i'm sure if it wasn't there it'd be much worse. it's over before you know it thats all i kept thinking it only take roughly 10 minutes.

Thats bursting feeling isn't nice even when you bend very comfortable. hang in there not long to go woohoo the waiting will be worth it some lovely juicy follies and eggs in there by now. I worried about the least wee thing and you will. Just make sure DH lends you his hand to squeeze when the needle goes in the wall thats the worst but but its bareable feels almost like a shooting dart after it's in the pain was ok its more of a crampy feeling when they extra the fluid.

No missus i just try to put it out of my head as hard as it is went to cinema kept busy sorted ironing etc and meals for that night because i am mrs organised Dh calls me. just kept doing the usual hot water bottle protein water and made sure i moved around too for blood flow to uterus but from what i can remember thats about it. 

I will keep everything crossed just focus on it will be over soon xx


----------



## wifeyw

mumstheword - it's amazing how they can say something or do something and it puts a smile on your face isn't it my little niece and nephew are the same. oh my 30 you certainly will have your hands full you will prob need to grow a few extra sets along with the set you have lol i hope it all goes well for you nerve wrecking the first day i'm sure but amazing at same time xx


----------



## ruby84

hello ladies, 
sorry couldn't keep in touch.. as hubby banned laptop, as I was constantly reading symptoms and was going crazy Today he let me have it for 30 mins :) 
How s things..

Wifeyw, Very happy for you.. :flower: 

BabiesRus, I was constantly peeing.. But I was drinking lots.. I felt really dehydrated I had really dry face Gud luck for tomo.. Drink water till 7 (if thats what they said).. As we would feel really dry, especially with nerves and stress.. My prayers and thoughts with u 

Mumstheword, Good luck with ur new job.. 30 Kids I can't imagine :hugs:

Twinklemama, 
just read the thread.. bleeding for 3 weeks???? I didn't get u doesn't feel right with me.. R u monitored What is ur Hb?? are u taking iron and folic acid? 
Does ur nurse know U have been bleeding 3 weeks while on pills??

Also ladies.. two gud news.. 
My hubby snapped and asked my mil to get out of the house :happydance: She said something like, " IVF babies doesn't have a soulbla..bla" *(she knew I was 80'sIVF baby).. He lost it and asked her to get out.. :happydance: :haha: She was shocked, :wohoo::rofl: My father-in-law scolded her for being insensitive, and hurting us and took her home this morning :happydance: :happydance: 

The second gud news is I have got a faint BFP.. :flower: :yipee: 10dp3dt.. No other symptoms.. Mild pain in the ovaries.. thats it.. I had a faint BFP yesterday with first response and faint BFP today on First response and Tesco HPT:flower::flower:


----------



## mumstheword21

Oh ruby. Fingers crossed that sounds great!! :0) delighted fir you! 
Your mil sounds awful. God love you and your hubby. She'll think differently when she meets her new grandson/daughter. Best if luck for the next few days. Xx


----------



## Babies r us

ruby84 said:


> hello ladies,
> sorry couldn't keep in touch.. as hubby banned laptop, as I was constantly reading symptoms and was going crazy Today he let me have it for 30 mins :)
> How s things..
> 
> Wifeyw, Very happy for you.. :flower:
> 
> BabiesRus, I was constantly peeing.. But I was drinking lots.. I felt really dehydrated I had really dry face Gud luck for tomo.. Drink water till 7 (if thats what they said).. As we would feel really dry, especially with nerves and stress.. My prayers and thoughts with u
> 
> Mumstheword, Good luck with ur new job.. 30 Kids I can't imagine :hugs:
> 
> Twinklemama,
> just read the thread.. bleeding for 3 weeks???? I didn't get u doesn't feel right with me.. R u monitored What is ur Hb?? are u taking iron and folic acid?
> Does ur nurse know U have been bleeding 3 weeks while on pills??
> 
> Also ladies.. two gud news..
> My hubby snapped and asked my mil to get out of the house :happydance: She said something like, " IVF babies doesn't have a soulbla..bla" *(she knew I was 80'sIVF baby).. He lost it and asked her to get out.. :happydance: :haha: She was shocked, :wohoo::rofl: My father-in-law scolded her for being insensitive, and hurting us and took her home this morning :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> The second gud news is I have got a faint BFP.. :flower: :yipee: 10dp3dt.. No other symptoms.. Mild pain in the ovaries.. thats it.. I had a faint BFP yesterday with first response and faint BFP today on First response and Tesco HPT:flower::flower:

 Congratulations huni I'm soooooo happy for you. Such fab news luv. Well done. I hope that line just keeps getting clearer an clearer. Yeaaaaa. xoxoxo


----------



## ruby84

BabiesRus, 
As we both had similar kind of cycle, Jus wanted to let you know.. My egg retrieval was very painful.. But as I asked them, (the nurse), to give me something stronger... they gave me Co-codamol It really helped.. (downside co-codamol leads to constipation) I don't want to scare you.. But if I were you, I would ask for pain killer, the minute I come out of theatre, and ask for something stronger to take home (even if u r not in pain, pretend so). 
It is better to have something in hand given by ur RE, than running to GP, if needed Better to be safe.. If I wouldn't have asked, they would have sent home with paracetamol 
Also ask them, how many follicles were drained, 
how many eggs were collected and 
Quality of eggs..
otherwise they will just tell the number of eggs.. 
Also ask them what time to call the next day or if they would call?
if they would call what time do U need to expect the call? 

If possible write all your questions in a paper and take it with u. Ask DH to keep it handy. I forgot to ask about the quality of the eggs and was worrying till the next day morning 

After EC, on your way back start drinking water.. If possible, try to pass water, in the clinic, before u head home.. Because, only then U will realise the pain.. If u pass water once, U will get used to the pain 

I will keep everything crossed for u.. If I remember something else I will come back :hugs:


----------



## ruby84

mumstheword21 said:


> Oh ruby. Fingers crossed that sounds great!! :0) delighted fir you!
> Your mil sounds awful. God love you and your hubby. She'll think differently when she meets her new grandson/daughter. Best if luck for the next few days. Xx

Thank u mumstheword,
Hopefully, She will change.. Now I have started worrying, if the BFP is real :) OH has banned me from reading, any stories, even if they are success stories :)


----------



## ruby84

Wifeyw,
welcome to 2ww.. eat walnut ( a handful) everyday, do not stand for long time doing ironing.. eat egg everyday if possible.. I had one spoon of manuka honey everyday, 7 types of fruits (got to be different colours).. (i had clementines, plum, apple, mango, grapes, banana and strawberry), 2 litres of water and 1 glass of milk and fish every other day... (whole diet prescribed by my sister's RE in singapore).. My only mistake was I had a little chocolate truffle everyday.. I couldn't stop myself.. but it destressed me.. so my OH agreed :) 


Other advice, stay away from laptop.. I kept checking like 1dp3dt symptoms, then 2dp3dt symptoms, and I was going crazy So hubby took laptop away and gave me some nice books to read which really helped mind stay calm.. 

Main thing keep away from inlaws :haha: Keeping everything crossed for your little embies :)


----------



## threebirds

Eeeek Ruby so excitex for you :hugs: Keeping everything crossed for ya. Are you testing again in morning?? xxxx


----------



## threebirds

And good advice xxx


----------



## Babies r us

ruby84 said:


> BabiesRus,
> As we both had similar kind of cycle, Jus wanted to let you know.. My egg retrieval was very painful.. But as I asked them, (the nurse), to give me something stronger... they gave me Co-codamol It really helped.. (downside co-codamol leads to constipation) I don't want to scare you.. But if I were you, I would ask for pain killer, the minute I come out of theatre, and ask for something stronger to take home (even if u r not in pain, pretend so).
> It is better to have something in hand given by ur RE, than running to GP, if needed Better to be safe.. If I wouldn't have asked, they would have sent home with paracetamol
> Also ask them, how many follicles were drained,
> how many eggs were collected and
> Quality of eggs..
> otherwise they will just tell the number of eggs..
> Also ask them what time to call the next day or if they would call?
> if they would call what time do U need to expect the call?
> 
> If possible write all your questions in a paper and take it with u. Ask DH to keep it handy. I forgot to ask about the quality of the eggs and was worrying till the next day morning
> 
> After EC, on your way back start drinking water.. If possible, try to pass water, in the clinic, before u head home.. Because, only then U will realise the pain.. If u pass water once, U will get used to the pain
> 
> I will keep everything crossed for u.. If I remember something else I will come back :hugs:


Thank you very much for all ur helpful tips. I will definately do what youve said. Thanks. 
I have to say I'm feeling very nervous now. I just pray really hard that its all worth it. (Like we all do I'm sure.) Hopefully in a few weeks ill be spreading my good news like you Mrs... &#128515; Ill definately be gettin my hubbie out to the shops for lots of fruit which I love anyways. Hate the milk but I've been drinking it to try an help my follicles along an it helped so I will continue that also. 
xoxoxo 
ps glad mil is gone that was horrible for you, she will not be saying that when ur little baby comes along. Glad ur hubbie stepped in and stood with you!&#128536;


----------



## GemmaG

Wifeyw - fantastic news :hugs: on being PUPO :) keeping everything crossed xx

Babies r us - good luck for EC can't believe it's finally here :hugs: im sure your so nervous this morning but it will be okay....let us know how you get on sweetie and it will be over before you know it xx

Ruby84- huge congrats that's fab news :hugs: 

So excited for you girls xxx


----------



## Babies r us

Well girls I'm home already what an emotional rollercoaster today again.. 
I got 15 eggs which is fab news. 
But..... due to the high number of eggs I'm at a very high risk of OHSS. They won't be putting any eggs back they will all have to be frozen until my body recovers. I'm so so disappointed you wouldn't believe it's hard no to be I was hoping to have transfer back in this Thursday. I now have to wait until I have a bleed then another natural cycle to begin the process for frozen embryo transfer. Prolonging this agonising journey! &#128557; Cried sore all day.


----------



## GemmaG

Babies r us said:


> Well girls I'm home already what an emotional rollercoaster today again..
> I got 15 eggs which is fab news.
> But..... due to the high number of eggs I'm at a very high risk of OHSS. They won't be putting any eggs back they will all have to be frozen until my body recovers. I'm so so disappointed you wouldn't believe it's hard no to be I was hoping to have transfer back in this Thursday. I now have to wait until I have a bleed then another natural cycle to begin the process for frozen embryo transfer. Prolonging this agonising journey! &#128557; Cried sore all day.

Aww sweetheart I'm so so sorry :hugs: that is so disappointing for you :( I'm sure u just want to be at the end of this roller coaster :hugs: hopefully these next 4wks fly by but it's so hard after waiting as long as you have :hugs: xx


----------



## wifeyw

ruby - congrats hope that line keeps getting darker and i will keep everything you said in mind thank you for the advice. xx

babiesrus - thats fantastic amount of eggs, can't imagine what you are feeling right now i would be the same wish could give you a big hug, you have waited so long to get to this point and now this it's so unfair... i read that Gatorade is to help with OHSS, it replaces the electolytes your body is not allowing to be absorbed properly... but i have never tried it. b and m are doing good offers on it. 

If have to try to take a positive away from this even though it will be another wee while to do the FET at least your body will be ready prepared and and give the wee embies the optimum chance to thrive which will mean better result. 

I'm so sorry it wasn't the news you wanted and i hope your alright xx


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> ruby - congrats hope that line keeps getting darker and i will keep everything you said in mind thank you for the advice. xx
> 
> babiesrus - thats fantastic amount of eggs, can't imagine what you are feeling right now i would be the same wish could give you a big hug, you have waited so long to get to this point and now this it's so unfair... i read that Gatorade is to help with OHSS, it replaces the electolytes your body is not allowing to be absorbed properly... but i have never tried it. b and m are doing good offers on it.
> 
> If have to try to take a positive away from this even though it will be another wee while to do the FET at least your body will be ready prepared and and give the wee embies the optimum chance to thrive which will mean better result.
> 
> I'm so sorry it wasn't the news you wanted and i hope your alright xx

Thanks Mrs I can honestly say I feel so sorry for myself I really thought the finish line was in sight but now this. I'm more worried about my eggs having to go threw the freezing an thawing process than I am about OHSS but Dr Williamson just wouldn't even consider puffing them back in. I have to ring in the morning to see how many have fertilised but the nurse said the eggs will be frozen tomorrow so I won't even know what cell they make it to or anything which will obviously prolong my anxiety! I am just devastated &#128557; xoxo


----------



## wifeyw

ack i know mrs surely they have to tell you or even ask what they were before they froze them you have every right too. nothing i will say will make you feel any better it's just so unfair... how did you find the whole EC bit? xx


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> ack i know mrs surely they have to tell you or even ask what they were before they froze them you have every right too. nothing i will say will make you feel any better it's just so unfair... how did you find the whole EC bit? xx

Augh it wasn't pleasant now, like urself I had one stubborn one that wouldn't come out so she had to withdraw an go back in again, then poke around to get it but we got there in the end. The RE was shouting in we got 1,2,3 right up til 7 then I thought that was it until I was in recovery an Dr Williamson came in to tell me the good & not so good news!! &#128554;


----------



## twinklemama

Babiesrus, I can't imagine how ur feeling hun, good news on one hand with an amazing amount of eggs and not so good news on the other. But on the plus side, I've read that the success rate is slightly higher with FET than fresh embies. Don't know if anyone else has heard this, but apparently it's cos the doctors spend more time preparing the lining of the uterus rather than focusing on the eggs, so hopefully u will get ur BFP, just a bit later than u we're expecting. You'll prob be going back for it around the same time as me! 

Wifey, how are u today? Are u resting up? xo


----------



## twinklemama

Mumstheword, how did the first day in the new job go? xo


----------



## mumstheword21

Hi twinkle mama it was hectic! As expected. You kinda have to hit the ground running in primary schools. So lots of extra duties on top of the actual teaching. But it's great. Loved being back in the classroom. Day flew in. 

Babiesrus. Delighted to hear your excellent numbers!! Fingers crossed for fertilised eggs tomoro. Sorry you'll have to wait a few months til your transfer date. That's horrible news when you've geared yourself up for it. Have to say I found the FET very straightforward. Lots of drugs to build up lining in prep for transfer. You might be different tho. Remember the positives. Xx


----------



## wifeyw

Yeah twinklemama i heard that FET is higher success too, i wasn't so sure to why tho so thats a good thing x

babiesrus have you found out the cell when you phoned them today? i hope your ok missusx

mumstheword - aww i'm sure your glad first day in new jobs over but after a week you prob be doing things with your eyes closed. x

AFM I'm not to bad i'm still sore and uncomfortable especially lying down in bed at night , lastnight was very uncomfortable. I've been having cramps from day one of progestrone but i have been out and about and doing some stuff not over doing and resting too the sun makes me want to go out all time even though it's cold everyones in good form aren't they. Loving DH spoiling me thats something i could get used to lol. Lastnight he had came in when i was in bed and started talking to the embies telling them to stick etc so sweet. 

How are you girls today? xx


----------



## mumstheword21

I'm good. Suns great! Really enjoying the nice weather, even though its freezing!


----------



## Babies r us

Well just to top of my luck. I called the Embryologist this morning an 9 of my 15 eggs matured and ivf was used. This morning when he arrived NONE have fertilised. To say I am devastated would be an understatement. In shock, I tried to get something/anything from him but he just kept saying its very rare and can't be explained. He said next time You use ICSI. 
Next time... I've not got £4500 for a next time. 
I've an emergency appointment with Dr McManus tomorrow but that's me done. Absolutely distraught beyond words.


----------



## wifeyw

OMG babiesrus thats horrendous can't they take one of the eggs and do some sort of testing or something so you have answers.. i really honestly can not believe that. i'm actually speechless. xx


----------



## wifeyw

all the messing about and trouble you have gotten through them i think you deserve another free go i really do and i would try argue that point to them its just not fairxx


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> OMG babiesrus thats horrendous can't they take one of the eggs and do some sort of testing or something so you have answers.. i really honestly can not believe that. i'm actually speechless. xx

I rang back in the afternoon when I stopped sobbing but I can't understand him he kept sayin "you have many questions, I don't have answers" I asked will I know why this has happened and he said everything looked good, can't understand. I am numb. I just can't believe it.. I had to get my GP to call me an give me something to settle me down I'm jus distraught..


----------



## wifeyw

I read a thing online and it says that it comes down to 3 things which is 1. the egg. 2. sperm . 3 . lab enviroment so somewhere along those lines something has went wrong.. like there was this girl in another forum doind egg share she got 11 eggs 6 which she kept and 5 went as donor.. she wasn't long home and went bed woke up to many missed calls from the hosp they said there was a problem with the donor eggs and it was down to human error and they are having big meeting with the top bosses and the person responsible so it can happen. i hope you get answers tomarrow i really do i know you wouldn't be thinking straight but make sure all your questions are answered tomarrow and ask if it's ever happened before. I know those 9 were mature of your eggs but they can't tell if the quality is right until they see how it fert and divides so it's one to ask them too. I think it will take a while missus until you can get over this but hopefully if you get answers it will give you abit of ease xx big hugs


----------



## wifeyw

did they say sperm was good aswell?


----------



## wifeyw

https://www.fertilityzone.co.uk/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=41337

have a wee read through here


----------



## hopefaithcj

Babies r us said:


> Well just to top of my luck. I called the Embryologist this morning an 9 of my 15 eggs matured and ivf was used. This morning when he arrived NONE have fertilised. To say I am devastated would be an understatement. In shock, I tried to get something/anything from him but he just kept saying its very rare and can't be explained. He said next time You use ICSI.
> Next time... I've not got £4500 for a next time.
> I've an emergency appointment with Dr McManus tomorrow but that's me done. Absolutely distraught beyond words.


Babiesrus.. I'm so gutted for you. I've been following this thread and those of you going through the mill with RFC. To go through all this emotional build up to then get more bad news..:( I'm so sorry. The RFC are a shameful bunch and should have taken better care. Was there an issue with DH sperm? If so they should have offered ICSI upfront! I know everything is raw now but when you see the consultant tomorrow argue your case and take it further to someone higher up if they've messed up. They can't be so dismissive of you..
Really hope you get something from tomorrow.. Even if its just answers. 

No one can say much to make you feel better right now I'm sure but you'll get through this. The support on here alone- none of us know each other but were all each backing each other 100%

Take care x:hugs:


----------



## twinklemama

Babiesrus, I can't believe ur news, I'm absolutely gutted for u huni, I can't imagine how ur feeling. They must be able to give u some answers somehow, there must be tests they can do of something, and wifey is right, u should definitely be entitled to another course of treatment after all they have put u through. If ur eggs were mature and they thought dh's sample was good enough for them to use ivf rather than ICSI, it must be down to the fault of the lab. I really hope u are ok pet, I know nothing we can say tho will help. Fingers crossed u get some sort of explanation tomoro. Take care xo


----------



## threebirds

Im so sorry babiesrus xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mumstheword21

Babiesrus I can't even imagine how you must feeling. I know words don't help, i just wanted to say its an absolute credit to you and your hubby for getting and facing a review tomoro. You've been through so much and deserved much better. Xx


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> did they say sperm was good aswell?

He z sperm looked ok no abnormalities. He also z eggs looked great do I don't get it I'm dumbfounded &#128557;


----------



## Babies r us

wifeyw said:


> https://www.fertilityzone.co.uk/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=41337
> 
> have a wee read through here

God bless u but at the minute my heart Is just broke in 2 &#128554; Ur so thoughtful xoxo


----------



## GemmaG

Ohhh babies r us I am speechless......I'm absolutely gutted for you and your hubby :( I am so so sorry ....... I agree with the other girls explain you don't have the finances to go again I think after everything they put you through they should give u another go if they cannot give you a medical reason why this happened it must be something to do with the lab.

Aw sweetheart it's just devastating :hugs: words will mean nothing to you right now and cant help make you feel any better but again I'm genuinely so sorry your going through this x


----------



## Babies r us

Well I made my review appointment yesterday which as u can imagine was really difficult. When I got there I didn't get to see my own consultant (surprise surprise) but got a Dr Traub. Well what an arrogant ignorant man. In my vulnerable state I at least would have expected a sympathetic ear but instead he slouched down in the chair an said to me "before we begin zero fertilisation is unfortunately unexplainable,your eggs looked good so did the sperm and sometimes these things just happen. Next time we'll use ICSI to prevent it reoccurring." I tried to ask him questions an with a stupid smirk and a grin on his face he shrugged me off everytime. I said to him I don't appreciate that you think this is somehow amusing and he dismissed me again. I ended up walking out of the room whilst he was doodling on my file. Absolutely disgusted! I have never been so insulted in my life! Just so hurt an let down and to top it all off I got no answers or explanations. Devastated x


----------



## twinklemama

Babiesrus, I am so disappointed that u have been treated like that especially in ur vulnerable state. No one deserves to be spoken to like that. In my opinion, (I work in health care myself and tend to usually still up for other health care professionals) you should make an official complaint, they think they are so superior to us, and need to be told to sort out their attitude towards vulnerable patients. All u may get is an apology, but best case scenario would be some explanations and an offer of another course of treatment (as this one is termed incomplete). They don't seem to understand what a big deal this treatment is to all of us, and it seems like they just don't care. I still can't believe how they have treated u pet, I'm furious!!!! xo


----------



## Jetson1

Babies r us I'm so sorry for what your going through words fail me. We were under prof mcclure at the uic and Rfc he is a gentleman but I have to tell you we were sent to the Rfc for a review and had the misfortune of seeing dr traub. He was rude, obnoxious and dismissive and told me I didn't need fertility treatment and to just go away relax and get pregnant.( after 6 years easier said than done). M husband was going to floor him. I immediately emailed professor mcclure lodged my complaint and seen by the prof privately free of charge. Don't take it COMPLAIN he is an arrogant arse! Good luck! He also told a friend of mine that she was too fat and too come back when she lost 5 stone he has her in bits!


----------



## threebirds

God Traub sounds like a nasty arrogant man! So sorry babiesrus, you've been treated really poorly in what is already a devastating situation. Thinking of you & hoping so much they will give you another free nhs cycle. :hugs::hugs:

How's everyone else doing?
xx


----------



## wifeyw

oh god babiesrus us... dr traub was our consultant the whole way through and we thought the same he had me in tears at our first and 2nd appointment because any questions i had he just dismissed but jesus that's uncalled for really is.. i'd rather not have went for him to basically say what they told you on the phone... i think they need to teach them to have more sensitivity towards everyone and they should go on courses to teach it. We are like just another product on the conveyor belt it's not on at all. He has actually retired but is going in to do the odd days here and there. I'm so sorry they just need to sort it out!!!


----------



## tinkertailors

my god babies r us thats so devastating the way you have been treated im really annoyed for u and ur hubby and ur not getting the answers you so desperately need to understand what has happened my heart goes out to you and reading ur message re dr traub well i am a friend on fertilityfriend uk and if u search his name on there you will see your not the only one who thinks hes an ignorant arrogant man! reading some of the stories ohh i better not see him when i go for treatment for i will throw a wobbler! i really hope u get another treatment and get explanation for what has happened i am gutted for u really am no one deserves to be treated like that


----------



## wifeyw

just wanted to pop on to see how everyone is xx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey ladies, isn't this weather so lovely? Just puts u in a better mood. I'm counting down the days now until we start treatment, less than 2 weeks now, and praying I don't have to see dr traub, he sounds like a real charmer. 
Wifey, any symptoms yet?
Babiesrus, hope ur doing ok pet xo
How's everyone? Xo


----------



## wifeyw

twinklemama - whenever i was at that stage i felt the 2 weeks wouldn't come in quick enough but they flew in and once you start the start goes abit slow but stims goes really quick won't b long now. what protocol was it that they have you on again? as of symptoms anything i've had i've put down to the progestrone i dunno, felt really nausious from yesterday day it comes and goes, really tired from 2 days ago ,headaches, extremely sore boobs ( but had this from stims and hasn't went away ) i have been cramp and gasey but again progestrone does that and my dreams i have been having are crazy i never dream or if i do its rare. I done a test today to see if the trigger was out of my system so i know i will get a true result and it is so i'm not gonna test again until maybe a day before the OTD. x

babiesrus - thinking of you.. theres this programme on tv just finsihed watchin it about midwives etc anways it showed couples going through the ivf process etc but there was one woman on there made me think of you. It was on that channel really.. They said everything was perfect the eggs and sperm and couldn't understand why that it never fertilised and that was there first attempt they had done IVF. They done further tests and it turned out that the outter shell of the egg was too hard for the sperm to penetrate so there 2nd attempt they done ICSI and got a positive. I'm not saying that that is why yours never but it's something to keep in mind. i hope your ok xx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey wifey, ur just right to try to wait until close to otd if u can, testing any sooner will just melt ur head either way. And fingers crossed u will get 2 big fat lines on ur test so theres no doubting it. xo
It's a longer cycle I'm on this time, suprecur for the first 2 weeks then adding gonal-f for another 2 weeks. They're starting me on 225iu of gonal-f, I started on the same dose of menopur at origin for stim and it only gave me 5 eggs so I might ask if they can increase it if needed. Or maybe being on the suprecur for 2 weeks will have the same effect? I dunno now, just want to get started and get on with it. Was at my friends house tonight for a catch up, 2 babies there under 4 months and my 7 year old nephew, and i couldn't even have a drink to take my mind off the fact everyone else can get pregnant at the drop of a hat. Anyway, enough rant, DH is home from his latest work trip in the morning so time for sleep!
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## threebirds

Good luck wifey, fingers crossed :dust:

Babiesrus, how are you doing? Thinking of you so much & hope you are okay x

Twinkle, not long now for you! Thrilled you are at this point :)

At what point do you find out the exact protocol that you are on? We have our screening apt coming up in just over a week. But not sure what happens after that...

Thinking of all the ni ladies :hugs:

And yeh great to see some feckin better weather! X


----------



## twinklemama

Threebirds, glad ur moving forward again pet. We didn't find out the protocol until my schedule arrived, and even then it didn't actually say the type of protocol, I just knew from what has been said on here and from what I'd read online. Have u decided if ur gonna tell them about ur miscarriage? Hope ur feeling ok xo


----------



## threebirds

twinklemama said:


> Threebirds, glad ur moving forward again pet. We didn't find out the protocol until my schedule arrived, and even then it didn't actually say the type of protocol, I just knew from what has been said on here and from what I'd read online. Have u decided if ur gonna tell them about ur miscarriage? Hope ur feeling ok xo

Thanks Twinkle, each day is a bit easier and it's good to have something to focus on. Just trying to get fit & healthy. Will tell them about mc if we need to - depends how slow/fast things happen after screening apt. Ive no idea what our drug schedule will be like with RFC. With Origin there was no downregging & was on 325 (i think) gonal f. But we do know Im a poor responder so we'll really be hoping the cycle doesnt get cancelled and I have some eggs! How long were you waiting after screening apt & what is the next step after that? Thanks xx


----------



## twinklemama

They tell u to start ur pill on the next period after screening, then you've just got to watch the post for ur schedule. My screening appt was the last week of November, i started pill on 11th December and received schedule on valentines day. It was a long wait but I'm assuming Christmas slowed it all down. On the plus side for u, I don't think they're closing for Easter-I'm booked for a scan on Easter Sunday- so hopefully you'll get started a bit quicker than me. I would doubt they'll ask u anything regarding pregnancy since ur last appt, they certainly didn't ask me anything about that, I would just say nothing if I were u, it won't change ur treatment or anything. Fingers crossed we'll all get those bfp's v soon xo


----------



## wifeyw

WARNING GONNA BE SO LONG MIGHT NEED TO GRAB A CUPPA!! lol sorry in advance.

Hi girls, what a day i've been having. yesterday i was getting really bad cramps across the lower half of my stomach and my right side but the pain in my right side hasn't went away from EC from when they went through the bladder, so this morning when i woke up i couldn't move with pain i made it into the toilet as i needed to pee but couldn't i had to sit on the floor i was dripping with sweat felt like i was gonna faint i've never had pain this worse since i had my gall bladder attacks years ago. So i asked DH to give me drink water and painkiller and pay on the floor doubled he wanted to phone the hospital but i refused i thought if i took some painkillers and got into bed and got into a sleep i'd feel better. So DH helped me into bed and i couldn't even lie there i was crawling up the bed i never go to hospitals or take tables unless i really need to, so i gave in and had to go up to maternity bit since RFC wasn't taking emergencys which i think is terrible for us women to go going through this.

They said it could be 4 things OHSS or bladder infection etopic pregnancy and appendix, so they done internals, ultrasound scan etc ruled out appendix and OHSS said my ovarys were very large but not overly.. So they said how many days ago did you have embryo transfer today is a week exactly he said we need to do a pregnancy test, i couldn't pee it was like a sharp sharp pain everytime i sat down so i forced water down me they said there was blood in there so slight infection but nothin to be concerned about. so nurse done test and walked out of the room with it the dip stick one said the light in this rooms she came back said the tests shows negative but still do your test its early days next saturday i said yeah i thought that myself. So they called for a senior dr that was on call to come down.

He basically said you know these things don't always work first time do you know that and i seen DH sink in his chair i said yes i know and he said are you nhs or self funded i said nhs he said oooo you know these procedures are very very expensive i said yeah i've looked into it he said around £6000. he didn't know anything i said i had 3day transfer he said whats that. i felt he didn't have a clue and basically told us it was over. DH filled up and i knew it wasn't. So he said we will do an MOT do white blood cells for infects couple other tests liver and HCG which will give us numbers to see if theres a pregnancy there but it's very unlikely. i just felt so mad. so i asked can i go home and they phone me with results so they let me. 

We had to phone them 3 and half hours later for the results and the nurse said the bloods came back ok theres no real infection and the liver showed raised levels but they think thats down to the drugs of ivf etc but they will get the dr to look and them and ring me back and she said the HCG level was raised she said my level was 48 and usually anything below 25 is negative and the look from 25 - 50 before detecting it in HPT so I'M PREGNANT!! i can't believe it but the dr that rang me back had repeated the you have raised levels of HCG i said yeah i had ET a week ago she said yours are abit higher than normal.. so now thats got me worried... but still to go ahead do the test on saturday anyway. 

I'm so sorry for this big story it's been a crazy day i will catch up with personals tomarrow i hope your all ok xx


----------



## GemmaG

Wifeyw :yipee: oh my goodness it's awful what you had to go through but on the plus side you found out your HCG levels :happydance::happydance: your pregnant!!!! I bet both took your levels sound like twins!! Huge congrats to you both and rest up now and look after yourself! As you know I was in hospital twice with severe cramping and they could only put it down to the treatment it did ease off and I hope it's the same for you........... I am so so happy for you :) xxxx


----------



## threebirds

Wow Wifey, blimey thats been a lot to go thru. Im so excited for you, it really does seem like you are preg  :happydance:
Im just sorry you've been in so much pain & you & DH had to put up with stupid dr. Please rest up & take it easy. You'll be able to test in a few days to confirm. Good luck!! x
:hugs:


----------



## wifeyw

Thanx girls i cannot believe it maybe it will sink in when i do the test i dunno doesn't seem real. Gemma did they do a blood test to find out what your HCG levels were? about the twins my DH is a twin and theres twins in our family too so lol so could be quads lol oj i'd be happy enough with one healthy little baby and if we get more than that it would be a blessing. How are you girls? xx


----------



## wifeyw

twinkle mama - sorry i'm only getting back to you now 10 more days until you start it's going so quick, your on same protocol as i was but higher dose though. theres no harm in asking them to higher it if your concerned they should do that after your first scan anyways if they think your not responding as well and if you don't ask you will never know so i think you should the supercur is only to suppress your ovaries so you don't ovulate it closes them down basically so they can control them with the drugs. hang in there xx

babies r us - how are you missus? xx

three birds- if you want to know protocol when your there at injection training just ask the nurse and she will answer all the questions if you can't work out which one your on yourself it's alot of info to understand xx

Gemma - Do you live in belfast itself? did you go for a private scan i think i will do that between appointments if everything goes ok. how are you feeling have you started getting some things in yet? whens your next scan? xx

Hi to all the rest of girlies i've missed out xx


----------



## twinklemama

Wifey, what brilliant news!!! Sorry u had to go thru such an ordeal to find out but I bet it was worth it now!! I'm delighted for u, have u tried a home test today? The first response one should probably pick the hcg up by now. U can watch the line get darker each day!! xo


----------



## threebirds

Thanks wifey thats really good to know, will def ask lots of q's! 

So thrilled for you!!! How are you feeling? Im sure it will seem more real when you see the two lines :-D :hugs:

Hi to everyone, the sun is out up here. 

xxx


----------



## wifeyw

Hi girls, Just back from the RFC i done a test, i couldn't sleep with pain and everything going through my head so i had pee'd on the stick and seen the 2 lines wasn't very dark but means the levels are rising so thats good. I phoned the RFc spoke with the nurse told her my concerns and she tried to palm me off i said look i'm worried i need to see a dr so they squeezed me in but she was really rude, telling me i shouldn't have done the test early i said i never it was the hospital that done one on sunday and hcg bloods that's how i found out i was pregnant. so when i got up there i can barely stand up straight and hurts when i walk i know you get cramps and you will be tender but i knew that somethin wasn't right so i got the same nurse again...

she called me in said i need you to do a sample and done temp etc.. she said everything seems fine she said who told you they went through your bladder, i couldn't believe she was doubting that i said i felt it and dr williamson warned me before she went through it she said it's just i checked and it's not down on here so you never had it done.. i am fuming i said it was when i was getting eggs collected she said away and take a seat and dr will call you.. don't like her at all and what i can't understand is why is something like that not down on my notes??? they make you feel like your going mad sometimes.

So went in seen dr explained what happened sunday and told him im still pain he said thing is that bladder situation it wouldn't be infection and it's not leaking so i don't think its that so he done internal scan and said.. see look theres your left ovary and its very very enlarged typical to OHSS ( dr on sunday told me i was ok and didn't have it and nurse said cos you only got 7 eggs oh no you wouldn't have that) he said oh my your left ovary has flipped over and is sitting on top of your right the 2 of them are really large and explained that sometimes they can twist and get untwisted he said thats prob what happened on sunday but sometimes they dont untwist and if im like that again to go back up but they are still both on my right side which explains my pain. so i've to rest take it easy drink drink drink not to brush mop work etc until it dyes down but he said i'm definately pregnant woohooo xx


----------



## hopefaithcj

wifeyw said:


> Hi girls, Just back from the RFC i done a test, i couldn't sleep with pain and everything going through my head so i had pee'd on the stick and seen the 2 lines wasn't very dark but means the levels are rising so thats good. I phoned the RFc spoke with the nurse told her my concerns and she tried to palm me off i said look i'm worried i need to see a dr so they squeezed me in but she was really rude, telling me i shouldn't have done the test early i said i never it was the hospital that done one on sunday and hcg bloods that's how i found out i was pregnant. so when i got up there i can barely stand up straight and hurts when i walk i know you get cramps and you will be tender but i knew that somethin wasn't right so i got the same nurse again...
> 
> she called me in said i need you to do a sample and done temp etc.. she said everything seems fine she said who told you they went through your bladder, i couldn't believe she was doubting that i said i felt it and dr williamson warned me before she went through it she said it's just i checked and it's not down on here so you never had it done.. i am fuming i said it was when i was getting eggs collected she said away and take a seat and dr will call you.. don't like her at all and what i can't understand is why is something like that not down on my notes??? they make you feel like your going mad sometimes.
> 
> So went in seen dr explained what happened sunday and told him im still pain he said thing is that bladder situation it wouldn't be infection and it's not leaking so i don't think its that so he done internal scan and said.. see look theres your left ovary and its very very enlarged typical to OHSS ( dr on sunday told me i was ok and didn't have it and nurse said cos you only got 7 eggs oh no you wouldn't have that) he said oh my your left ovary has flipped over and is sitting on top of your right the 2 of them are really large and explained that sometimes they can twist and get untwisted he said thats prob what happened on sunday but sometimes they dont untwist and if im like that again to go back up but they are still both on my right side which explains my pain. so i've to rest take it easy drink drink drink not to brush mop work etc until it dyes down but he said i'm definately pregnant woohooo xx

Congratulations wifey! I've been following your ordeal, RFC are a complete shower and ill def have the war paint on when its my go in few months! Just cos its NHS go for a lot of ppl doesn't mean it justifies a lesser standard of care! I'm sure you're delighted tho, best outcome ultimately. :happydance:

If you don't mind was this your first go at IVF with ICSI? Notice your a fellow PCOSer lol and I always like to see outcomes. BMi is well below their requirement, doing Davina Ultimate Target DVD so get healthier ( she's a machine!!) supplements galore too. Just trying my best to get egg quality better. I'm 29 but will be the big 30 later this year... Just worried my eggs are old and crappy made worse by pcos!! Seeing you get a BFP gives me hope tho:) 


Almost forgot ask, I notice the transferred 2 embryos? Just curious what reason they have you, as Dr tang said to me we'll transfer 2 ( how he made this call I don't know as I thought it was up to embryologists and consultant on the day!) I'm anxious for them to transfer 2, knowing the risks of twins but feel as its my one shot on NHs, they should do theirs utmost to make it a success, SET in my view is the opposite!! Did you get any say or was it down to embryo quality? Sorry for all the q's !!
:dust:


----------



## wifeyw

hopefaithcj - Thank you we are over the moon but still early day so treading carefully.. I can't really seem to enjoy it cos of the OHSS and i think i will relax more after the scan in 3 weeks time. fingers crossed it goes ok. 

You can ask my any questions u wish i'd be glad to try answer them for you it was our only every IVF with ICSI. they had me on the low dose because of OHSS. OOO i've tried that before and was nearly dead lol davina really works you doesn't she lol. I recommend taking zita west vitamins they are expensive but i really think they helps me with egg quaity and lining etc along with accupunture ( it's not for me if i wasn't doing treatment) But i thought every little helps. 

Don't be discouraged there's a lot of success stories on here with girls with PCOS. I wasn't expecting them too but i was gonna ask for 2 back anyway i'm not afraid of having multiples DH is a twin anyway so if we had naturally twins run in my side to is likely we would have but also gives better chance if one didn't take the other might have. 

The embrologist decided because we had 4 made it but 2 lowest had too much fragmentation so the other 2 they were a cell apart so i think it's down to quality they were graded both 2/3's so wasn't top ones but goes to show you can still get positive. But she said we're going to transfer 2 and i said 2 she said yes is that ok with you but they wouldn't freeze just one if it was left they would throw it away so makes sense. But if you only wanted one they will most prob do that for you. good luck and i hope it goes well xx


----------



## mumstheword21

Excellent news wifey. Congratulations. Thrilled for you. Hope you're feeling better soon and can start enjoying your pregnancy. Xxx


----------



## GemmaG

wifeyw said:


> Thanx girls i cannot believe it maybe it will sink in when i do the test i dunno doesn't seem real. Gemma did they do a blood test to find out what your HCG levels were? about the twins my DH is a twin and theres twins in our family too so lol so could be quads lol oj i'd be happy enough with one healthy little baby and if we get more than that it would be a blessing. How are you girls? xx

Yes they were checked at 4 1/2 weeks when I went to hospital with my ohss and my hcg level was in the high 100's can't remember the exact number! So either you have one very strong baby in there or it's twins ;) huge congrats missus such an ordeal you have went through :hugs:

I'm still going for twins :) xx


----------



## wifeyw

Yeah gemma thanks hopefully you can give me pointers since you will be due before lol scarey stuff i'm excited but so scared i think once i see heart beat i will relax more you hear so much stuff and worries you doesn't it .. Just a little question how do you tell how far on you are how do they calculate it with ivf? x


----------



## wifeyw

Forgot to say that nurse phoned me after i got home from the RFC and said they wanted me back up again on friday they done bloods which is liver and something else but not HCG and she said dr wants to see me and i'm now worried.. maybe its just close eyes because of the OHSS or prob the liver thing.


----------



## twinklemama

Hey wifey, I think they count the day of your egg collection as 2 weeks into the pregnancy, as u would ovulate roughly 2 weeks after the start of a natural cycle, and the dating of a pregnancy technically starts from the date of ur last period. I remember learning this in A-level biology and thinking its so stupid that they call it a 40week pregnancy but ur only pregnant for 38 of those weeks! And for the other 2 weeks, ur not actually pregnant! Hope this is right and makes sense! I hope ur feeling better too pet. xo


----------



## GemmaG

wifeyw said:


> Yeah gemma thanks hopefully you can give me pointers since you will be due before lol scarey stuff i'm excited but so scared i think once i see heart beat i will relax more you hear so much stuff and worries you doesn't it .. Just a little question how do you tell how far on you are how do they calculate it with ivf? x

I'm so chuffed for you :hugs: and hopefully everything will be okay on Friday! I don't think it will be anything to do with your pregnancy so hopefully everything will be okay..... They take your egg collection date as ovulation so count 14days back and that's were you start from so if I'm right your EC was on 21st so technically lmp was 7th feb so that makes you 4wks tomorrow and due 14th Nov xx


----------



## wifeyw

Thanks twinklemama and gemma whenever i went up to the maternity emergency when i was in pain which was 7dp3dt the dr didn't know a thing kept saying you would be 5 weeks along and i knew he was wrong thats why i didn't believe a word he said. grr i hope i don't get him if ever i need to go up again. gemma when did you recieve your scan after your BFP?x


----------



## Babies r us

Sorry ive not been in for a while girls I'm just having a rough time to say the least. I'm delighted for you wifeyw many congratulations huni. Ill hopefully pop back when I'm feeling a bit stronger! xo


----------



## twinklemama

Babiesrus, big hugs huni, I really hope u start to feel more like yourself soon, We're all thinking of u xo


----------



## wifeyw

babierus - you take all the time you need i can't imagine how you are feeling and i'm sure times a good healer xx massive hugs


----------



## GemmaG

Babies r us thinking of you:hugs: I can't imagine how you must be feeling I hope time heals and hope you get some answers :hugs: x

Wifeyw it was 3wks after I sent my form back around 7 1/2wks. I know it seems unless you have specialised in fertility most doctors haven't a clue about any of it!! How are you feeling?? X

Twinklemama how are you?? This time next week you will be on your way :) x


----------



## wifeyw

yeah gemma i thought around 7 weeks, feeling crappy today sickness and pain from my ovaries is terrible trying to force myself to eat but i've loss my appetite.. couldn't help myself and done a test there just to make sure it's getting darker and it was really dark so good sign. hospital tomarrow morning. can't believe you are 18 weeks along where has the time gone lol xx


----------



## GemmaG

Oh god love you :hugs: I know the pain is soo sore and it sounds like you have it worse than what I did :( love that your lines are getting darker it's such an amazing feeling isn't it I tested none stop just for the reassurance.... Have you had sickness before now?? Sounds like ms might be setting in :( ask your doctor for cyclizine if it gets any worse it helped me!!

I know lol I still pinch myself still can't believe I am pregnant esp 18wks it has flown in..... Even seeing them during ultrasounds doesn't make it real for me it's like I'm looking at someone else but I thank my lucky stars everyday that I got here just taking it week by week but all is good can't complain x


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone :hugs:

Babies r us :hugs::hugs: sorry this is such a tough road, thinking of you & hoping things get better for you soon xxx

Wifey, good luck at hosp this morning, hoping all goes well and your wee bean/s are snuggling in well  xxx

Gemma hun can't believe you're at 18 wks either, so fab :-D Sorry I havent made it on to your preg journal much but im looking forward to catching up. Hope you are feeling fab & blooming xxx

Twinkle, yikes not long to wait now. Hope you have a stressfree as poss lead up to starting the drugs in a few days time. Will be cheering you on & keeping everything crossed for you xxx

This wk will also see DH & me one step closer - screening apt & apt with dr to get pill prescription. 

Yay for it being Friday, heres to weekend! :hugs: xxx


----------



## wifeyw

Hi girlies:hi:

Gemma - i think i will ask my GP whenever i go down for the cyclizine because i can't handle it lol i sound like a moan lately don't i lol aww i'm sure your over the moon i thought seeing it would sort of hit home i guess not lol, i think this whole experience we walk on egg shells and i was speaking to DH yesterday saying i think the only time it will feel real will be the day that the little bambino gets placed in our arms so i'm sure that will be the case for you too. i didn't know you have a pregnancy journal can you post the link and i will keep in touch with you that way xx

Threebirds - thank you. omg screening appointment :happydance:can't believe your at that stage it won't be long now excited for you, i hope everything goes well. xx

AFM just back from the royal got a different Dr this time i can't spell his name lol but he said that nothings changed but nothings got worse and my bloods all were ok so thank god so we have to keep doing what we are doin, He said sorry for TMI that i was backed up and sometimes the bowel pushed the ovaries into places they shouldn't be, i asked them if theres anything i could take and he said just drink plenty.He wanted me back up next friday for check up again.

Does any of you girls have any tips worked for you?:shrug: The nurse and the Dr was saying congrats and booked us in for our scan for the 4th of april so excited and nervous these 4 weeks will prob drag in now lol 

I just want to let you girls know that i am so grateful to everyone on this forum you girls are so great and i really do appreciate it from bottom of my heart all the advise and chats. :hugs: so thank you so much Everyone deserves their chance and i hope everyone gets there dreams good luck to you all xx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey wifey, I really hope the sickness goes away and all the aches and pains, so u can enjoy ur pregnancy, I look forward to seeing how u get on and finding out how many are in there! xo

Gemma, I'm good thanx, just counting down to Wednesday for our pretreatment visit and starting drugs on Thursday, also it's my birthday on Friday so next week is definitely one to look forward to. I can't believe u are so far along now! Almost half way there. Ur bump must be fairly big now lol! U must be counting down to ur maternity leave now too! 

Threebirds, glad ur moving forward too, hopefully they won't keep u on the pill for as long as me and you'll get started pretty quickly. As for no stress, it's quite the opposite - we got an offer accepted on a house today!!! I'm over the moon, but it'll be pretty stressful as we're aiming for completion the week after we find out if our treatment has worked or not. If its a bfn it'll give me something to focus on, but if its a BFP, it'll be some craic as the house we're buying is an 80's throw back and I'm chief DIYer! Anyway, I never do things by halves so why change the habit of a lifetime now! I'll just have to sit and boss people about!


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls, how is everyone? It's gone a bit quiet here lol!


----------



## wifeyw

hi twinklemama - hows things with you? how is everyone else? x


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone :hugs:
Twinkle thats fab news about the house! Wow you have a lot going on :) tell us more about the house, how xciting hun xxx


----------



## almost30

Hi
Has anyone has ICSI with RFC in last year where they were put on contraceptive pill?
I was put on it last year but this year i am not - just wanted to know if anyone else has found this to be the case or if they have forgotten to prescribe the pill for me?
Thanks


----------



## twinklemama

Hi girls,
Almost30, I'm on my first cycle with RFC, and have been on the pill for an absolute age. I had a cycle with origin last summer and wasn't on the pill, so u don't have to be on it. If ur concerned, ring the nurses at the clinic to confirm. They can be difficult to get through to sometimes but generally they have been fairly helpful any time I've had to phone. 

Threebirds, how are u? Have u had ur screening appt yet? I had my pretreatment appt today and collected all my drugs. Start tomoro! Scary! As for the house, its a bigger house (room for bambino's!) on the other side of Holywood from where we live at the mo. There's a fair bit of work to do but it'll be worth it in the end. We'll probably move in at the start of the summer and rent our house out if it hasn't sold by then. I keep thinking we're mad taking this all on at once but we couldn't let the house pass us as we missed out on one we loved before Christmas. 

Wifey, how are u pet? I'm sure u can't wait for ur scan! I'd be beyond excitement! I'm starting my nasals tomoro, can't believe it's finally here! 

Hope everyone is keeping well xo


----------



## threebirds

almost30 said:


> Hi
> Has anyone has ICSI with RFC in last year where they were put on contraceptive pill?
> I was put on it last year but this year i am not - just wanted to know if anyone else has found this to be the case or if they have forgotten to prescribe the pill for me?
> Thanks

hi & welcome almost30 
Ive finally reachec top of the list for NHS ICSI at RFC & they are putting me on the pill. Def worth giving them a ring. Good luck x


----------



## threebirds

twinklemama said:


> Hi girls,
> Almost30, I'm on my first cycle with RFC, and have been on the pill for an absolute age. I had a cycle with origin last summer and wasn't on the pill, so u don't have to be on it. If ur concerned, ring the nurses at the clinic to confirm. They can be difficult to get through to sometimes but generally they have been fairly helpful any time I've had to phone.
> 
> Threebirds, how are u? Have u had ur screening appt yet? I had my pretreatment appt today and collected all my drugs. Start tomoro! Scary! As for the house, its a bigger house (room for bambino's!) on the other side of Holywood from where we live at the mo. There's a fair bit of work to do but it'll be worth it in the end. We'll probably move in at the start of the summer and rent our house out if it hasn't sold by then. I keep thinking we're mad taking this all on at once but we couldn't let the house pass us as we missed out on one we loved before Christmas.
> 
> Wifey, how are u pet? I'm sure u can't wait for ur scan! I'd be beyond excitement! I'm starting my nasals tomoro, can't believe it's finally here!
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well xo

Hiya Twinkle, good luck today starting the drugs!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
What do they have you on? How long? What does the nasal spray do? (Didnt have that on my origin cycle) And the house sounds fab :) Congratulations!

Ive had my screening apt - yay!
All went well. Both had bloods done & my BMI is 31 (im trying to get it down at the moment). Also saw Dr same day & got my pill prescription sorted. I was given pill packs with 28 tablets - 21 active & 7 dummy pills. I assume I dont take those 7 and just start the next pack of 21 right after the first 21... Is that right?
So thats us now until we hear to go back for drugs. I expect I'll get AF & start pill sometime between now & end of the month. Issue of mc did come up as I was asked about last period and had to explain why it was start of Dec but it didnt seem to be an issue (fingers crossed).

How are you girls doing wifey & gemma?
:hugs:

Have a good day every1 xxx


----------



## wifeyw

Hi girls, 

Gemma how are you missus? what thread do you be on?

babiesrus - how are you? 

three birds - it's all exciting now for you your on the long protocol are you? the pill is to suppress your ovaries close them down basically make them think your going through menopause so that they can control them with the drugs to make the follies. i hope everything goes well for you. i''ll keep my fingers crossed for you. Have they moved the BMI from 35 yet? when i went through it they hadn't moved it down yet xx

twinkle - your house will be a lovely distraction to take your mind off everything but try not to get to stressed easier said than done. nasals aren't as bad as i thought they were going to be. i'm sure you will be grand. can't beleive your at that stage finally woohoo! the nasal stage for me dragged in abit but the injections flew in and in no time it was over.. wish you all the best it all starts now goodluck missus xx

almost30 - i agree i think you should phone up the nurses and ask them instead of waiting around they will look it up for you and tell you. xx

AFM i'm grand, just wishing the weeks away until the scan then i can put my mind at ease, pain isn't as bad now thank god but i'm still trying to take it easy. can see belly going now weather its bloat or because ovaries are so big i don't know but i can feel it growing, it's exciting but nerve wrecking lol morning sickness has went comes now and again but the tiredness knocks me off my feet.. it's all good though i can't complain as it's all for a good reason and i will go through anything as you girls would too.


----------



## almost30

Ladies thanks for all your help and support as always.
I rang RFC yesterday and apparently I will be the next person to be scheduled for treatment and I will not be on the pill.
Start treatment on 28 March - hopefully!!
So excited but also dreading the outcome if we are unsuccessful again!
The emotional and financial consequences are very stressful! 
Happy Friday vibes to everyone!


----------



## mumstheword21

Good luck almost30. It's great that they've done away with the pill. They used to put people on it for months and months which is the last thing you want to be on Eden your trying to get pregnant. I think it was responsible for my treatment failing. It suppresses your ovaries and then they try to stimulate them. I only got one egg! The last treatment I did without the pill I got 9! Huge difference!

Hi everyone else! Hope your all keeping well. Xx


----------



## wifeyw

almost 30 you should get your schedule in soon then good luck and i hope everything works out this time for you. any questions you have write them down for your injection training appointment and they will answer them. so glad that the pills done away with too x

hi mumstheword how have you been missus?


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone 
Happy st patricks day!
Im having a lazy weekend but gonna get off my bum and tidy up a bit and get out for a walk. Hope you're all keeping well xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Hi everyone! Hope everyone is having a nice long weekend! Well I'm on day 4 of my nasal sprays now, going well, no real side effects yet except a bit of sinus pain which I suppose is to be expected when ur squirting stuff up ur nose 4 times a day. Also have a bit of a headache but its not enough to take a painkiller or anything. Also the bleeding seems to be stopping at long last, I assumed I'd get a really heavy period, maybe that will come after I take my last pill tonight! 
Hope everyone else is well! Xo


----------



## threebirds

Hey twinkle :) whoo hoo for your last pill! Take care of yourself. Enjoy the long wkend xxx


----------



## GemmaG

Hi girls 

How is everyone??? Quiet in here lately!!

Wifey how are you feeling pet has the sickness subsided? I'm just jumping between threads 2nd tri and twins thread.... Never got my lazy bum around to starting a journal kept meaning to do it :dohh:

Twinklemama you must be starting your injections soon :) how is everything going?

Threebirds how are you??? Have you got your start date yet? 

AFM nothing much going on........over the halfway mark:thumbup: cannot believe how quickly time is going by counting down the days until my next 24wk milestone and they should be viable by then so think I will start to relax after that! Starting the nursery soon which is exciting and have my big scan on Tuesday so will pop in and let you's know how we get on :) x


----------



## twinklemama

Hi Gemma, good to hear ur keeping well! I cant wait to see ur little babies arrive, the first of hopefully many for this thread! I'm doing grand, day 8 of down reg now, start injections on Thursday. Had a wee visit to the dr today, found out on Wednesday that we have a genetic blood clotting disorder in the family so was finding out if I need to be tested for it (which the gp will let me know on Monday), but I read that it can cause repeated ivf failure and puts u at a high risk of miscarriage so want to know if I have I or not! And there was me thinking everything was healthy with me lol! Nothing is ever straight forward for me! 
Hope everyone else is keeping well and surviving the snow! xo


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone
Sorry I havent been on for a bit. Hope you are all really well :hugs:
Twinkle, hows the treatmeng going?
Gemma, hope you are gettin to put your feet up :)
Wifey, sorry to hear about you having to get test done, im sure all will be well hun. Thanks for your wee message from a while back asking about protocol. Im assuming it is long protocol, which im new too as was on short protocol at Origin. Thanks for explaining a bit about it hun. Havent started pill yet but AF on her way so that might be tomorrow. BMI threshold is still 35, but I worked at getting mine down a bit and am 30-31.

This is all such a rollercoaster & theres good days & bad days. At the moment im a bit down but will pick myself up again soon. 

Also, wanted to ask, is/has anyone had accupuncture or trad chinese medicine to compliment fertility treatment?

Thinking of you all & looking forward to your updates. 
xxx


----------



## wifeyw

Hi girlies :flower:

twinklemama - how is everything going? how did you find nasals? good luck tomarrow starting your injections, it goes so quick from that point. hope you don't have clotting it's all art of the rollercoaster ride of infertility but fingers will be crossed for youxx

gemma - how are you missus? i'm still feelings the sickness it's not as constant as it was but it is worse some days than others dizziness is knocking me off my feet and my sense of smell god! lol i think it's hard to keep up with everything and journals. i will be joining you soon. half way through wow amazing where does the time go? it will all be real when nursery is all set up. xx

threebirds- well done on the weight loss you have done so well. i had accunpunture and even though i don't think it's for me i just thought every little helps i had it every 2 or 3 times during stims and after embyro transfer there is good reports on it so i said id do anything to help the chances and it did relax me abit. do you live in belfast? i went to sharon campbell shes a lovely girl and specializes in IVF etc shes trained as a nurse also. i'll put her link below.. i don't know if your in belfast but you can have a look. she doesn't work sundays but opened up especially for me because my transfer was on sunday and came down which was so nice of her.

https://www.acupuncture-ni.com/

AFM - :cloud9: i actually can't believe it but i had early scan today and got to see the heartbeats.. we are having twins!!! :happydance: felt like i've been walking around in a bubble all day DH was sobbing at the scan and i could do nothing only smile i thought i'd break down but i was just in shock.. Dr said everything looked perfect i'm 7 weeks tomarrow.. i've had pains last night and was so worked up because it was same pain as OHSS on one side and i was thinking all sorts so phoned the nurse today because i've had some spotting too, but they said my ovaries are still big and the uterus growing is making me feel uncomfortable.. i keep saying to DH it doesn't feel real and we feel so lucky and blessed to have such a good out come. Thank you girls so much and i hope that it's the start of the good news with all our recent BFP's and i hope everything works out for you's xxx:hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Hey everyone :wave:
Any news or no news, what y'all up to? Hope weather not too terrible for any1. The pictures on the news of the poor farm animals have been really sad. Anyone got any easter plans? Ive a few days off wrk so hoping to get out for a few wee walks & just generally potter about the house xxx


----------



## hopefaithcj

wifeyw said:


> Hi girlies :flower:
> 
> twinklemama - how is everything going? how did you find nasals? good luck tomarrow starting your injections, it goes so quick from that point. hope you don't have clotting it's all art of the rollercoaster ride of infertility but fingers will be crossed for youxx
> 
> gemma - how are you missus? i'm still feelings the sickness it's not as constant as it was but it is worse some days than others dizziness is knocking me off my feet and my sense of smell god! lol i think it's hard to keep up with everything and journals. i will be joining you soon. half way through wow amazing where does the time go? it will all be real when nursery is all set up. xx
> 
> threebirds- well done on the weight loss you have done so well. i had accunpunture and even though i don't think it's for me i just thought every little helps i had it every 2 or 3 times during stims and after embyro transfer there is good reports on it so i said id do anything to help the chances and it did relax me abit. do you live in belfast? i went to sharon campbell shes a lovely girl and specializes in IVF etc shes trained as a nurse also. i'll put her link below.. i don't know if your in belfast but you can have a look. she doesn't work sundays but opened up especially for me because my transfer was on sunday and came down which was so nice of her.
> 
> https://www.acupuncture-ni.com/
> 
> AFM - :cloud9: i actually can't believe it but i had early scan today and got to see the heartbeats.. we are having twins!!! :happydance: felt like i've been walking around in a bubble all day DH was sobbing at the scan and i could do nothing only smile i thought i'd break down but i was just in shock.. Dr said everything looked perfect i'm 7 weeks tomarrow.. i've had pains last night and was so worked up because it was same pain as OHSS on one side and i was thinking all sorts so phoned the nurse today because i've had some spotting too, but they said my ovaries are still big and the uterus growing is making me feel uncomfortable.. i keep saying to DH it doesn't feel real and we feel so lucky and blessed to have such a good out come. Thank you girls so much and i hope that it's the start of the good news with all our recent BFP's and i hope everything works out for you's xxx:hugs:


:) absolutely delighted for you! Must be an immense feeling seeing 2 heart beats. In a way I'm scared knowing I've this roller coaster to come but just hope I can be a success story too :) does wonders for morale seeing women on here get positive results! 

Congrats and enjoy it !!!


----------



## threebirds

Wifey :hugs: twinnies is amazing :happydance: congratulations & hope you're keeping well xxxxxx

I had been seeing a fertility acupuncturist in Holywood & found her vg, but it wasnt that convenient so now Im seeing a chinese dr closer to home to help for fertility & ivf. DH seeing him too. Both on chinese herbs & acupuncture. 

Wifey, Gemma - did either of you do anything in particular in preparing for your ivf cycles? X

Twinkle, good luck starting the injections X

:dust:


----------



## threebirds

Just popped in again to say OMG, your news is amazing wifey :hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:

So pleased for you xxx


----------



## GemmaG

Wifey OMG congrats!!!!!!:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: what amazing news!!! Aw so happy for you...... Yay i was right :) I just had a feeling it was twins!!! The sickness and groggy feeling will subside so hopefully not long but it's all worth it :hugs:

Threebirds I didn't do anything different really just tried to stay relaxed and not to stress about it! I stayed off work and spent most of time just taking it easy x


----------



## almost30

oh wifey ur so lucky
i would love wee twins (or even just 1)!!
started the nasal sprays 2day - bring on the headaches!!!


----------



## threebirds

Hi almost30, good luck with the nasal spray! And hope u dont get headaches. I hope im not too far behind you. RFC have me on the pill so fingers crossed not too long xx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls! 
Wifey, I'm delighted for u honey! Amazing news!!! Hopefully this thread will produce anothe few sets of twins!! 
Threebirds, hopefully ur schedule won't take as long as mine did, I was on BCP for 97 days in total!!! 
Almost30, hopefully the headaches won't come for u, but I'm afraid to say that my head is currently killing me! I wasn't too bad the first week, but it's getting progressively worse. Apparently it gets better when the stims start to take effect, fingers crossed!
AFM, I started my injections this morning so feel well on the way now. I wasn't so sur e about the gonal-f pen as opposed to the syringes but its far handier, especially at 8am in the morning. Have my first scan on Easter Sunday, will be drinking plenty of water and milk and am boiling the kettle now to get the hot water bottle on my tum! Any other tips? 
Hope everyone is keeping well xoxo


----------



## almost30

threebirds & twinklemama we r kind of on the same cycle - its good 2 have someone 2 compare experiences with. I had pretty bad headaches with the nasal spray last time so im expecting same problem this time. headaches do disappear after a few days on stimms though.
im on nasal for 37 days b4 i start stimms so im expecting some serious headaches!
Just feels so good 2 get started! good luck 2 u both!


----------



## mumstheword21

Ah congratulations wifey!! You lucky duck that's great news! So pleased for you and your husband. Here's for a healthy and happy 9 months. Keep us all posted here like Gemma. Like to see you guys progress! Xxx
Afm I'm still waiting on the sperm to be sent to clinic and hope to get starting again in may. Would you recommend the acupuncture wifey? Is it very dear? How many sessions did you have? Xx


----------



## wifeyw

Thanks girls hope everyones keeping okxx

mumstheword - we are over the moon hopefully the little peanuts stay in there and keep strong.. i will keep you's posted. As for the accupunture i tried it before i started for 2 sessions to see if i liked it which i didn't but i heard the percentage of success along with ivf was good so i thought why not, we will try anything and if i didn't and it failed then i'd be kicking myself and saying what if.. it is expensive thats why i couldn't do it alot i wanted to more around the time but it wasn't possible. Then when i started stims up until egg collection before each scan i done another 2 to give them a boost.. and then again after transfer like an hour after. Some people say it doesn't help i think it's a personal choice its £40 each session. I did think it helped with my lining of my womb because it was super thick even dr williamson said to me but as this was my first ivf i don't know had i not done accunpunture would it had been that way to but i believe it did. and the thicker the lining the cozier and more the little embies bury in and attach. wish you every bit luck after so long you deserve to be a mum xx


----------



## wifeyw

Gemma - i know you did lol you were right i had a feeling but i didn't want to get my hopes up it is so worrying isn't it i can't wait to get another scan to see if they are ok. when did you start buying little things or your first thing for the babies ? the sickness isn't as bad as the start but theres good and bad days the dizziness is knocking me for 6 tho lol but i can't complain id take it all. hows things on your side? xx


----------



## wifeyw

almost 30 - i know its such a blessing and i'm sure you will get your BFP thinking positive xx good luck

twinklemama - i ate lots and lots of eggs as they say eggs make eggs sort of got sick of them and have went off them now but i tried making omlettes etc french toast trying to get eggs in where i could and i took the zita west vits sat with hot water bottle on and drank water and accupunture good luck i'll keep my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey ladies, just a quick update, I had my first scan today. Saw Dr mcFaul, he was nice enough, didn't say a whole lot really. Womb lining was good, 5 follies on right, 5-6 on left. Everything as would be expected at this stage apparently. He confirmed my doses up until the next scan but forgot to check if I had enough gonal-f so I realised when I got home and phoned straight away. The nurse will leave out a prescription for me, which my mum will collect on Wednesday, she'll look like she's gotten lost - a 64 year old in a fertility clinic lol!! 
Anyway, hope everyone is well and enjoying the long weekend! Happy Easter xo


----------



## mumstheword21

Twinklemama that's a great start. Very positive. Fingers crossed for you. Xx
Wifeyw I bit the bullet and emailed her this morning. Sent her my case history. Hopefully she'll email me back and not run a mile. I think my frame of mind is set to self preservation! I always go in to fertility treatments expecting the worse. Maybe acupuncture can help relax me and improve implantation. Will keep you posted. X


----------



## wifeyw

twinklemama - thats a great amount of follies.. your doing a great job keep us posted xx

mumstheword21- aww glad you made a move iw as the same but shes a really nice girl and whenever your there goes over everything with you anyway. i think it's only nautral to think the worst especially having been through so much i always was 80% positive 20 % trying to be real and saying well there can be that chance it won't work because if i had that in the back of my mind then i wouldn't be as hurt if it did happen. but it's okay to feel like that but as hard as it is try see a positive with every negative. hopefully it will help you i kept thinking i didn't feel it done much but thinking back now i know it did for me personally but everyones different even if you go once or twice it something good luck xx


----------



## Angel_

Hi Gemma G. I just spent the last hour reading through 74 pages of all your messages, so lovely to read your journey and especially that it has resulted in twins! So happy for you. 

I had one ivf cycle at origins privately that didn't work, now I am waiting for rfc private go, should be in July...NHS go will be end of 2013 - hopefully wont need it!!

Did anyone recommend you take coenzyme and royal jelly?

Lots of luck for the rest of your pregnancy xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Thanx wifey, hopefully the follies will continue to grow, I've had a hot water bottle surgically attached to my belly and am drinking loads of milk! Hope ur feeling ok xo
Hi angel, sorry to hear ur first cycle didn't work, hopefully it'll be second time lucky for both of us! I haven't heard much about the royal jelly and co enzyme. I've mainly just been trying to eat healthily, and cut out caffeine and alcohol, and taking my folic acid and multivitamins. I've heard that acupuncture and maya massage are supposed to be good but I haven't bothered. Will probably try them if this cycle doesnt work.


----------



## GemmaG

Hi girls 

Sori been MIA the last week my Internet has been down!

Twinklemama how are you?? Your first scan sounds great :) how have things been since then??

Wifey I started buying a few things around 14 weeks would have started earlier but I was afraid to tempt fate lol

Angel thank you :) hopefully this thread will bring more BFP's!!

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls, just a quick update, had a scan this morning with dr williamson (she's lovely!), have 5 follies still on the right, only 2 large enough at the mo, loads on the left but all still a bit small so EC is postponed so I can do another 2 days of stims to increase the size, they're seeing me again on Tuesday morning for a scan with a view to EC on Thursday. Was a bit disappointed that I'm not on track but she said it was borderline as to whether or not to go ahead on Tuesday as planned but I said I'd prefer to wait to try and get more eggs this time as our fertilisation rate was rubbish. Thankfully she didn't say EC on Wednesday as I don't want to do another 2dt if we can help it.
Also met an old friend yesterday who I didn't know has been thru this ivf rollercoster many times, and met her little boy too! Such a boost to the positivity levels to speak to more people its worked for! Lets keep these bfp's coming!! 
Hope everyone is well xo


----------



## threebirds

Thats all good Twinkle :) Sending you lots of positive vibes, :hugs: and :dust:
It would be great to get a couple more. Im keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## wifeyw

twinkle - fingers crossed they grow alot more for you so can get some more nice ones. good luck, dr williamson makes the experience much better shes so nice xx


----------



## twinklemama

Thanx girls, had another scan this morning and I'm all good to go! Trigger tonight at 9pm. EC will be done by either dr Williamson or dr agbaje, not long to go now!! xo


----------



## threebirds

Wow, excited for you :hugs:
So when do you go in for EC?? xxx


----------



## twinklemama

EC is 9am on Thursday! Kinda nervous that's it's gonna be really painful!


----------



## mumstheword21

Good luck twinkle :0) fingers crossed for you. EC quite quick. It'll be over before you know it. Xx


----------



## GemmaG

Good luck twinklemama :hugs: You will be fine the procedure is over fairly quickly and take as much pain relief as you need..... It will be okay xxx


----------



## Angel_

Lots of luck twinkle mama xx


----------



## twinklemama

Thanx girls! DH and I are both setting ourselves over how many eggs and embies we'll get! How long should I expect to be at the hospital tomoro?


----------



## mumstheword21

Lol. No idea. It varies. I was in and out of procedure pretty quick. Not one for hanging around for tea etc. as soon as she'd fine the blood pressure I was out of there :0) you'll prob be in and out of egg collection pretty quick. Just your recovery time then. If you leave yourself 2 hours that would be more than plenty. Good luck x


----------



## GemmaG

Thinking of you this morning twinklemama :hugs: hope everything went well xx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls, well I'm home and it's all over thankfully! We got 13 eggs and dh's sample was fine! The procedure was sore but not as bad as I thought it would be, but I'd still rather have had iv sedation! Dr Agbaje did it, he was lovely and very quick. Apparently my left ovary sits a bit high so it was a little harder to get to and was more painful than the right. I had the painkiller drug and some gas and air towards the end. Now the longest 24 hours until we find out how many fertilise. Thanx for all the support ladies, it really has made this all so much easier xo


----------



## GemmaG

13 is a brilliant number!!! Fantastic :) Will keep my fingers crossed for you I'm sure tomorrow will bring good news :hugs: now just take it easy and relax as much as you can xx


----------



## wifeyw

twinklemama - amazing number hope your ok and rest up i'm sure that bits all over with now. it is nerve wrecking the next 24 hours i'll be thinking off you sending positive vibes missus xx


----------



## threebirds

Wow Twinkle 13 is a great number! Really hoping they are all doing well for you. :hugs: xxx


----------



## almost30

twinklemama - good luck for your big phone call today x


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls! Made the dreaded phonecall! Out of the 13 eggs, 10 were suitable for ICSI, and 7 have fertilised!!!!! We're absolutely delighted! We're provisionally booked for transfer on Sunday morning but they'll call first thing if they're gonna take them on to blasto and transfer on Tuesday. For once in my life, I'm wishing the weekend away already! 
Hope everyone is well girls xo


----------



## GemmaG

Huge huge congratulations :) what wonderful news twinklemama :happydance: delighted for you both!!! You will be PUPO in no time xx


----------



## twinklemama

Gemma, i can't wait for transfer now, although maybe the lab might be better at looking after them than me lol! I'm keeping positive if its 3dt or 5dt, as u and wifey are both preggers after 3dt so it obviously works lol! xo


----------



## mumstheword21

Good luck twinklemama. It's all going well so far :0)
I've just had a private review with Dr Joy. She was lovely! really positive and both me and my hubby felt better after speaking to her. so hoping to have a donor IUI in may/June. Not long off now. X


----------



## twinklemama

Mumstheword, that's fab news that ur almost ready to start again! I honestly don't know where this year has gone to so the next few weeks will fly in for u! Fingers crossed it works for u this time xo Unfortunately the next 2 weeks will likely DRAG in for me lol!


----------



## threebirds

7 embies is fantastic Twinkle :hugs: xxx


----------



## GemmaG

Twinklemama woke up thinking of you this morning :hugs: how did it go did you have your transfer or going to blast? Xx


----------



## twinklemama

Well girls I'm officially PUPO! The embryologist rang this morning to say that all 7 embies had continued to develop but 2 were stronger than the rest so advised transfer today. So we've had a 6 cell and an 8 cell put back by Prof McClure! Was nice to see him evenutally as he's our consultant and we haven't seen him since our first appointment with him at origin! No frosties. The transfer was a bit sore this time as apparently I have a series of ridges in my cervix (sorry tmi!) which made it difficult to get the catheter in initially, so he said to expected a bit of cramping and staining. DH said the first catheter came out bent and covered in blood (nice) so he used a second one. Anyway, now I just have to wait and avoid peeing on sticks as best I can for 2 weeks!


----------



## threebirds

Hey Twinkle, thats really great news :hugs::hugs:
Hope you're not too sore. Put your feet up & enjoy some sofa time relaxing.
:dust::dust::dust:
xxx


----------



## GemmaG

Great news twinklemama :) keeping everything crossed for you:hugs: rest up now xxx


----------



## wifeyw

twinkle - congrats i'm sure you feel like a weight lifted off now you need to relax and let nature takes it's course. so happy your PUPO wohoo! keepings fingers and toes and everything in between for you missus good luck xx


----------



## almost30

twinklemama
good luck I hope you get a BFP and the 2ww is not too long x


----------



## threebirds

Ooh this thread is getting exciting  Two sets of twinnies on their way & Twinkle pupo. Who's next for treatment? Im on BCP & waiting on schedule, reckon we'll be starting end May/early June. xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Threebirds, I'm so excited for u starting soon! Hopefully the positivity on this thread will give us both our bfp's! This is gonna be a LONG 2 weeks for me, I didn't go into work today, didn't feel ready to go back, Netflix kept me company all day lol! But it's back to work tomoro unfortunately. I really wish I was able to take the full 2 weeks off and rest :(
Hope everyone is keeping well xo


----------



## mumstheword21

Hi three birds. I'm hoping for June too :0)


----------



## threebirds

How's everyone doing??
:hugs:

I got our schedule!!!! And it's very feckin soon  
Great to be at this point, course it's scary too, but Im gonna go in with a positive mind 

Collect drugs & have pre-treatment apt with nurse on 2 May.
Start nasal spray 3 May.
Start Gonal f injections 16 May. Will be on 450iu of Gonal f initially. Hope that will be enough...

xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Woohoo threebirds!!! It is really soon! Happy days tho, no hanging about!! 
AFM, I'm fed up on 2ww already. Really emotional today in work and made a total tool out of myself, thankfully my work colleagues know and one girl is about to start treatment with donor eggs, so they were all great. Slight twinges in my left ovary today, it's sick but I'm hoping its mild OHSS from my wee implanted embies! Hopefully they'll have implanted by yesterday or today and be snuggling in, but I'm not feeling too hopeful. For some reason I think it's not gonna work :(


----------



## wifeyw

Amazing news that most of you are starting treatments good luck fingers crossed you get your BFP's try stay positive xx

Twinklemama i was the exact same we had 3dt 8 cell and 7 cell everything goes through your head but hopefully OHSS stayed at bay as its not nice. it does drag in but you will get your dream hang in there missus xx


----------



## threebirds

Thanks ladies xxx

Twinkle, try to keep your spirits up, I know the feeling of time moving slowly. Feeling hopeful for you :hugs:
:dust:

xxx


----------



## threebirds

How's everyone doing? 
How are you feeling Twinkle? 

xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Not too bad thanx threebirds, no real cramps etc, just the odd twinge and rock hard boobs! I just feel like time has slowed down. It's so different from 2ww last time that I don't know whether its a good thing or a bad thing! Have been very emotional again today, but went out for dinner with some friends which helped, after not wanting to go as one has just had twins and another is 4 1/2 months pregnant. Had my first experience of the crinone build up this morning, I need say no more but it was GROSS! 
Hope everyone else is good xo


----------



## GemmaG

Hi girls

How is everyone doing??? Twinklemama all sounds good so far :) I'm hoping you get good news this week what day are you testing?? Haha the crinone is disgusting isn't it lol

Wifeyw how are you sweetie :hugs:

Threebirds great news :) won't be long flying in!!! Keeping everything crossed x

Not much happening with me got past 24wks :happydance: so now just taking each week at a time hoping they stay put! It's really only starting to hit me now that we are finally going to be parents.....somedays I sit and think wow how did that happen its going past so quickly!!

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## mumstheword21

That's great Gemma! Not long to go now. Can you feel any kicking yet?
Twinklemama it's hard with everyone around pregnant but that's the way of it. It's cruel but we still have to get on with it so I'm glad you went and it took your kind off things. I've my fingers crossed for you this week. X


----------



## twinklemama

Supposed to test on Sunday but think I'll test on Saturday, doubt I could hold out another day. I'm a bit more crampy today, like normal AF on the way cramps, is it possible that I could still get my BFP? I'm so fed up now, just want to know either way :(


----------



## twinklemama

C


----------



## twinklemama

Oops about that last post! Confession time, I took a test there now, a first response 6 days early test and I know u get better results if u do it first thing, and its far too early to be sure but there was a VERY faint second line!!!!!!!! Is it possible that its not right and that the test is somehow impregnated with dye and it will show up a bit even if its negative? I even made DH pee on another one to see if there was a difference, unfortunately he's not pregnant!! OMG I'm actually going out of my mind!


----------



## twinklemama

Quick update, did a test first thing this morning and it was absolutely negative :( Maybe a faulty test last night or maybe a chemical, not sure but gutted. Will test again on Saturday but I'm sure the test this morning was accurate and it's all over.


----------



## GemmaG

You are absolutely not out yet!!! :hugs: My first response early result were the last to turn positive and I was getting faint lines on Superdrug own brand use them if your are going to to test early...... Also for some reason my afternoon pee gave me a line and my first morning urine was awful try using your second pee of the day :hugs: keeping everything crossed for you huni xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Thanx Gemma, I hardly slept a wink last night cos I was so nervous and excited, then to get the negative this morning was so disappointing. I really thought I might get another positive and be a bit darker cos it was fmu. Will try the Superdrug ones if I can get over there today. I suppose even if it was a chemical preg then at least I know I can actually get pregnant.


----------



## threebirds

Omg Twinkle, I don't know how you're holding up, I can hardly bear the suspense. Keeping everything crossed for you. Good luck with the testing xxxx
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## wifeyw

twinkle mama- whenever i was in hospital for pains they done a HPT in the hospital that day on me which was a week past transfer and it was negative and they told me it was over but just to be sure they done bloods which showed i was. The HCG shot give you a false positive and takes time to get out of your system up to 10 days for some people so it pay be the positive you had got was the end of that. so you know now the next time you test it will be a true result i wouldn't be disheartened it's not over for you. 

After i came back from the hospital i never got a positive until a couple days after that again which was very faint and that was with twins so please stay positive missus. I know it's so hard not to pee easier said than done but leave it a couple days then test again and if its faint then hopefully fingers crossed it keep gettin darker but if you can try wait until the weekend at least so it doesn't dishearten you. Even though you could be PG now it takes a while to show up in blood just like mines xx big hugs xx


----------



## wifeyw

Gemma - Hey missus..i'm sorry i just seen your post i'm not to bad i've been spotting quite abit through the whole thing it's worrying but it comes and goes now i've my first scan with a consultant in the royal friday i can't wait to see if everythings ok and babies are growing like they should. Oh and i've came out in these red raised bumps and skins so dry not comlaining just wondering have you had anything like that? i'm sure you are feeling massive now can you still see you feet lol ?? have you decided on names yet? Just wondering too when do they tell you what the sex are of the babies? when did you find out? xx hope your well


----------



## twinklemama

Thanx wifey and threebirds, I'm gonna try my best not to test until the weekend. DH was gonna call into Superdrug on his way home and get those tests Gemma was saying about but I told him not to put temptation in my way! Wifey, I didn't realise that u didn't get a positive hpg for a few days after the hospital, I assumed it would've been positive pretty much the next day after they told u, it's good for me to know. Last night was 13 days since my trigger tho, could it have stayed in my system that long? xo


----------



## twinklemama

Also wifey, I can't wait to hear how the scan goes! I'm sure everything will be fine xo


----------



## GemmaG

wifeyw said:


> Gemma - Hey missus..i'm sorry i just seen your post i'm not to bad i've been spotting quite abit through the whole thing it's worrying but it comes and goes now i've my first scan with a consultant in the royal friday i can't wait to see if everythings ok and babies are growing like they should. Oh and i've came out in these red raised bumps and skins so dry not comlaining just wondering have you had anything like that? i'm sure you are feeling massive now can you still see you feet lol ?? have you decided on names yet? Just wondering too when do they tell you what the sex are of the babies? when did you find out? xx hope your well

Wifey good luck on Friday I'm sure everything is fine :hugs: from being on the twin forum it seems spotting is very common!! I've no raised bumps but definitely have dry skin I'm moisturising 2-3 times a day!! Yes feeling pretty huge and lost sight of my feet a few weeks ago lol feeling pretty uncomfortable at the minute counting down until I finish work have only 6 weeks left until I go on leave :) we have decided on the names but still subject to change I suppose I will know when I look at them but at the minute it's Mia Catherine and Mason Kai and they are both little skitters and chunky lol had my first growth scan yesterday and she is 1lb 10ozs and he's 1lb 11ozs and they are delighted with their progress they are still growing at the same rate as a singleton :) I got a private scan at 16wks at balmoral health on the Malone road to find out the gender and confirmed at 20wk hospital scan x

Mumstheword yes they are kicking up a storm especially when I try to lie down and sleep they fight alot lol one always starts the other!!

Twinkle your trigger will be long gone...... Ovitrelle is equivalent to 6500hcg and has a half life of 24-36hrs so even with a slow metabolism it would be gone by 9-10 days post trigger mine was gone 7 days after xx


----------



## twinklemama

Thanx Gemma, I knew it wouldn't be the trigger but just clutching at straws! I spoke to a friend of mine today who has a little boy after a long ivf journey, she had the same as me (first test +ve and second -ve) with her pregnancy with him. She had a agonising wait for blood results. Hopefully it's just been so low and diluted to be detected accurately yet. The first response test said it was only 60 something % accurate that early anyway. I'll wait until Saturday morning unless AF shows up before then. xo


----------



## threebirds

They are really lovely names Gemma :hugs::hugs:
Wifey, all the best for Friday  :hugs:
Twinkle, ooh you are doing v well holding out! So keepin fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Thinking of all you ni girls, whatever stage of the journey you are at :hugs:
Nite x


----------



## twinklemama

Well girls, that's it all over, AF showed up this morning. We're both gutted but I knew from the start of the week that it wasn't gonna work out. Now we just have to decide what to do next, ie. Origin or GCRM. Thanx for all ur support girls, you've all really helped me get thru this. Good luck with everything girls xo


----------



## GemmaG

Oh twinklemama :( I'm so so sorry I'm absolutely gutted for you :( sending the biggest :hugs::hugs: x


----------



## threebirds

Oh Twinkle, so sorry hun. Sending you the biggest hug :hugs::hugs:
Hope you & hubby are looking after each other. Take care & we're all here for you xxx


----------



## wifeyw

twinklemama - i know no words will make you feel better but i'm so sorry and i'm thinking of you bothxx


----------



## twinklemama

Thanx girls for your kind words and thoughts. We're both ok, surprisingly it's easier to deal with than last time, we're used to this now unfortunately. I emailed medical associates to find out about gcrm in belfast and got a reply from the dr who did our EC at RVH (dr agbaje) which was lovely, so just need to decide when and where we go from here. We'll prob go back to origin for a cycle including an endometrial scratch, then go to gcrm when they open in the autumn if it doesn't work. A week away from home for treatment just adds to the stress levels, and the cost is hotels etc and getting doggies looked after. Does anyone have any thoughts on gcrm vs origin? Not going back to RFC simply cos they don't sedate u for EC and there's really no need to put urself thru that. xo


----------



## threebirds

Hi Twinkle, good to hear you're doing ok, am gutted for you :hugs:
Take time to recover. The right next step is whatever is right / least stressful for you hun.
We've had a failed icsi cycle with origin, about to start rfc nhs cycle, and i think for us if this one doesnt work we'll go gcrm with dr agbaje satelitte service. Thats mainly because: gcrm success rates slightly better than origin & rfc for older women, we have friends we can stay with in glasgow & we like dr abadje. Ive saved up enough for one more private cycle. Also depends what protocol might be best for you. At origin i was on short protocol, no downreg & dr adbadje said at gcrm it would prob be flare protocol which i think can be good for low responders, which I am. Good luck deciding!
And cant believe rfc dont sedate for ec, yikes! 
Hope you are getting to take some time out this weekend xxx

Hellos to everyone else :wave:

xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Thanx threebirds, please don't stress about EC at RFC, it wasn't anywhere near as bad as I thought it would be and it's very quick. They give u IV painkillers which makes u feel a bit woozy and there's gas and air available if u need it. I took it towards the end but the procedure was over by the time it kicked in. If u feel uncomfortable at the start, ask for it straight away so it actually works when u need it. Good luck pet, I really hope it works for u xoxo


----------



## mumstheword21

Aw twinklemama. I'm so disappointed for you and y


----------



## mumstheword21

And your DH. It's such a long long process and so stressful then Mother Nature ends it all just like that. We can do nothing about it but just try, try and try again. Some day it'll be your turn. Big hugs to you both. 
After my fifth failed go in January I took a break from it all and it's been nice to have normal cycles and periods again. I've decided to go back to Origin, as you've said it's handy and I too have two doggies that would need minded if we went elsewhere. Plus I seriously wouldn't want to go back to Royal privately. Origin is much nicer. We received our review from our RFC free go in January and its for May. Their waiting times are incredible!
Anyhow I've just about gathered what's left of my strength to put myself through an IUI in may with origin. Ordered in more donor sperm and saving money to try and try again. I wish you two the best of luck for your next attempt and really hope it's your turn. 

Gemma G they're lovely names. Glad to hear twins are at right size. Hilarious you can't see your feet already! Looking forward to seeing the next scan pic. 

Wifey I hope it all goes well for you in the next scan. I'm sure your nervous and very excited! Good luck xx


----------



## mumstheword21

... Tried to contact Sharon Campbell but haven't heard back. Anyone for a number for her? Ta x


----------



## wifeyw

Gemma- they are lovely names they are thriving little bundles of joy it goes in so quick i was just saying that to DH. Hopefully all straight forward from here xx look after yourself missy.

mumstheword21 - hopefully this is your time with IUI and you won't need to do IVF. Has sharon not contacted you she must be busy as she usually responds fast here is her number 07921787067 hopefully you can reach her on that.

AFM - The scan went well both babies are very active bouncing away in there. They both have there own placentas and heart rates etc are good twin 1 which is at the bottom was measuring 4 days behind twin 2 which is perfectly normal. Only hit home there was 2 in there at that scan. next one is at the end of the month which is the 16th week so gonna try ask if they can see the gender if not i might do a private scan. 

Hope everyones keeping well and looking after yourself. xx


----------



## scarletrose76

Hi ladies, not sure if i have come to the right place but did you all visit the fertility clinic and sign the forms in Oct/Nov??

im just asking as that was when me and my partner did. we are going for ICSI and have been told we are on the waiting list, how long is it usually to be waiting they did say 9 months to us and it is only 7 now but so desperate to see that letter arrive on what is going to happen next, we have rang and they only can confirm that they have our information, do you think i will have much longer to wait??

Any information would be much appreciated ty


----------



## threebirds

Hiya scarletrose, it was more like 9-10 months for us. Got the letter at the end of Feb. started pill in March. We collected our drugs yesterday & I started downregging with the nasal spray today. Hope you get your letter soon x


----------



## GemmaG

Wifeyw so glad your scan went well :) it's totally surreal seeing them on screen isn't it :)

Scarletrose no none of us signed the forms in Oct/Nov that was the time of treatment for a couple of us but shouldn't be too long for you now I got my letter of offer approx 9mths after being put on the waitin list x

How is everyone else doing any schedules treatments etc!! Xx


----------



## scarletrose76

Thank you Threebirds and GemmaG, so glad to find people that are going through the same treatment, as i dont know anyone that has done this before, this forum will be a great help in understanding what is coming next. 

Good luck with the start of the treatment threebirds i hope they dont make you feel to unwell like i have been reading in some of the posts but it is so worth it in the end. i am quite scared after reading some i have to admit.

so happy for you gemmaG twins is fantastic 

Thankyou again ladies i will keep visiting this forum to keep up with how everyone is getting on 

love n hugs 

kelly xx


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone :wave:

Here's my wee update...

DH & I went to RFC on Thu for our pre-treatment appointment with a nurse & to collect our drugs. It was all so straightforward. We weren't waiting at all for the drugs and the nurse we saw was brilliant. Really friendly & didn't rush us at all. Went through everything really well with us.

I started the Suprecur nasal spray yesterday (4 sprays a day) -- got my ph full of reminders lol.

I take my last pill on Monday. So that will be 2 packs of 21. I haven't had any breakthrough bleeding the nurse said I might get that once I stop & not to worry if I do.

Its too soon to tell if Im getting side effects from the nasal spray. I have a bad cold - so can't tell what is cold & what is side effect! 

Both DH and I have been getting acupuncture and will continue that throughout the treatment.

I take the nasal spray all the way thru snd start the Gonal f on 16 May. I'm on a high dose, 450 iu, because I know from last treatment Im a poor responder and don't have many eggs. So this is definitely all about quality rather than quantity for us. This protocol is different to my previous Origin cycle as I didn't downreg for that. I was on 300 iu Gonal f for that cycle. We got one egg and it fertilised. We had a 2 day transfer but it didnt take. Anyway I've no idea how my body will respond this time. Im keeping a positive frame of mind, but fears are that cycle will get cancelled if I don't respond, or we won't get eggs, or whatever we do get won't fertilise.
DH has low sperm count & quality so it will be ICSI ... If we get that far.

We are both oldies & ltttc. We've had two mc's. So this means the world to us. For me though it's important that I don't feel like this cycle is our only chance as that would bring too much pressure. We have been saving for another private cycle should we need it (prob GCRM).

Last time I had great lining, 2 great sized follies and a fertilised embryo the lab were really happy with. I ate really well - lots of eggs & fertility foods, walked lots, lots of fresh air. Hot water bottle every eve (this time I'll start that with the gonal f). Acupuncture. No alcohol or caffine & bed by 10 / 10.30.

It only takes one ! 

Sorry for long post...

:hugs:

xxxx


----------



## GemmaG

It really does only take one threebirds :hugs: I hope this is your time your deserve it soo much will keep everything crossed for you :hugs: 

My friend also started her sprays yesterday..... It's so sad i never knew she was even trying.... so many people have came out and told me that they are doing ivf it's scary the amount of us that need help!! 

Scarlettrose thank you :hugs: the girls on here are great and you will have great support its nice to be able to talk to people who understand what your going through so any questions we will all do our best to help x


----------



## threebirds

GemmaG said:


> It really does only take one threebirds :hugs: I hope this is your time your deserve it soo much will keep everything crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> My friend also started her sprays yesterday..... It's so sad i never knew she was even trying.... so many people have came out and told me that they are doing ivf it's scary the amount of us that need help!!
> 
> Scarlettrose thank you :hugs: the girls on here are great and you will have great support its nice to be able to talk to people who understand what your going through so any questions we will all do our best to help x

Thanks so much Gemma, hope you & the twinnies are doing really well :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

And fingers crossed for your friend too. Nobody knew we were ltttc either, or about our last cycle or the mc the yr before :-( It's all so hard. But now we've decided that maybe it's better to talk to close friends and family. Of course, particularly in the case of family you feel bad that you know they will be worrying about you. So it is hard either way. We haven't told DHs parents as they are in their 70s and have their own health problems but his siblings & spouses are being really supportive. And by telling people you find you are sometimes disappointed, that they just don't get it. And that's understandable too, we just try and not be hurt by it & look for the support we need from places we know we'll get it xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is well.
Threebirds I'm so excited that you've started! You sound like ur doin everything in ur power to make this work. I have every faith that u will respond better this cycle and get more good eggs and embies. Our origin cycle was pretty crap compared to how this one went, the first cycle is pretty much an experiment and the dr's know so much more about u from it, so this course of drugs will likely give u good numbers AND good quality. Although it didn't give us the result we wanted, I won't worry so much next time about responding and getting eggs fertilised cos I know it happened this time. 
As for telling people, we've been pretty open from the start, mostly cos I'm a big mouth and can't keep a secret about anything! But it's been really helpful talking to my friends and family, and the amount of people u find are going thru the same thing is unbelievable. 
Gemma, I can hardly believe ur so far on now! Are u finishing work soon? xo
Wifey, glad ur scan went well. Again, it seems hard to believe how fast time is passing for u. 
Scarlet, hi! This forum and esp this thread has helped me so much thru all of this. I only joined up after my first cycle, and going thru it pretty blindly was a nightmare, so I'm glad you've joined before u start. It took exactly 6 months for my letter to arrive after signing consents and going on waiting list, but I was put in the pill in December and didn't start nasals until 3 months later so I guess the average is probably around 9months. Hoping u get ur letter soon!
AFM, I've been emailing one of the consultants from RFC/GCRM about my next cycle and have got some answers about stuff that was bothering me. So I've booked an appt with my drs to get tested for factor V Leiden clotting disorder which may be causing the implantation failure, and once we've got the results we're gonna book for satellite appts with gcrm. Prob gonna have an endometrial scratch this time aswell. Aiming to go over to Glasgow mid August. My in-laws have been so generous and are gonna pay for this next course, I can't believe how kind they are, but I guess they want this to happen for us just as much as we do. 
Anyway, I'm gonna go and nurse my hangover! Hope everyone is well! Xo


----------



## mumstheword21

Hi everyone. Just getting caught up with all the posts. Glad to see everyone keeping well. We were same and told people after about a year. So they don't ask now are you pregnant when I'm not drinking or it's about time you had a wee one of your own, etc etc. we've had lots if excellent support which we will continue to need if we have a baby with donor sperm. 
I'm starting my next treatment next week. Period came today and booked in for scan on Monday to start meds. Can't believe it's about to consume my every thought again. Will it, won't it.. Is it our turn? Or will it be our 6th failure?? So any top tips on diet would be greatly appreciated. Eggs and sweet potato good. Peas bad. Lol. 
Have a good bank holiday weekend everyone. Xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Threebirds and mumstheword, how are u ladies getting on? xo


----------



## mumstheword21

Grumpy. Lol. I don't know how I functioned during ivf when I was on 450iu of the gonal f. I'm only on 75iu at the minute and I'm easily annoyed. Day 4 today and my next scan on Monday to see how follies are doing. Hopefully insemination next thur if all goes well. Was nice to have a break and feel normal for a while but needs must as they say. 
How ru?


----------



## baps

Hi just found you lovely ladies and would love to talk to local ladies going through ivf from reading past posts i am just one day behind threebirds was at rvh on fri 3rd may started supercur sat 4th this is all new to me first cycle of ivf on nhs so any advice most welcome will also be having accupuncture 

sorry for long post but not used to doing this kind of thing 

scarletrose i signed my form end of september had bloods done end of february pill started march hope that helps


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone :wave:

Twinkle :hugs: that's fab that inlaws are helping out with treatment costs. We'll also go GCRM next if needed & that will be our last cycle as that will be all we can afford. Thats really interesting you are going for additional blood tests, what do you think the issue is? When will you get results? 
What consultant are you with in Belfast? Good luck with the tests hun.

Mumstheword, sorry ur grouchy :hugs: but Im sure it's good to be started. Really hope you have lots of lovely growing follies :) get the hot water bottle out! Good luck for scan on Monday. Really hoping this is your cycle!

Welcome baps :hugs: great to have a cycle buddy in the same place in their cycle! What's your protocol like & when do you start gonal f? I'll be on 450iu starting 16th. Who will you go to for acupuncture? I went to a great lady in Holywood but that was too far for me to travel. Now I see a chinese dr who is nearer & v happy with him. All the very best with this cycle!

How's everyone else doing? Any news?

I've done my first wk downregging on the nasal sprays. Not much to report. Had a v bad headache yesterday but not so bad this morning. Side effects havent been bad, just occasional dizzy or sick feeling, mostly at night & a couple of headaches. I am tired though, but that's probably work. Also have some breakthrough spotting / bleeding from finishing pill this week, which hopefully will clear up soon. Start gonal f on Thurs.
Both me & DH are off to our acupuncture today. I also see there is a place that does fertility massage in Belfast (https://www.beautycompanybelfast.com/treatments/womens-health.aspx) Sounds v good. Has anyone been? Does anyone know if massage is ok generally during treatment? Id love a bit of pampering lol, cant really afford it tho.

Hope everyone is well & really hope our shite weather gets its act together soon as a wee bit of sunshine would make a lot of difference!

:hugs:

:dust:

xxxx


----------



## baps

I start injections on Saturday bit nervous about it worried I won't do it right as am very clumsy DF says I have feet for hands always breaking things lol!!! Had acupuncture last nite but he bruised the side of my face bit sore today first time that happened been having it since January also gave me herbs nuan gong yun zi wan was bit dubious to taking them as I know most clinics don't like you to take them.
Not noticed any side effects on spray just bit tired and think it has calmed me down as I feel really chilled out unusual for me I go to Chinese doctor in my town which is handy he had a few successes with IVF so fingers crossed I will be one of them.


----------



## baps

Wee question ladies my egg collection is pencilled in for 30th May is there any chance that it could go into the following week as DF could be away for work so really need it to happen around that time what was your experience?


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone :hugs:

Baps,
Im sure you will be fine with injections. This is my 2nd ICSI cycle, the injection pen is straightforward, just make sure you set the right dose, then once it is in make sure you depress it all the way to release all the dose, then hold it for 10 secs to be sure. I'll be injecting in belly but you can also do thigh. What dose are you on?

Sorry you got bruising from acupuncture. I had a lovely session yesterday. My DH is also going to help with his swimmers. He's also still taking herbs but I stopped the herbs when I started downregging. Thats fab your chinese dr has had IVF successes. I think ours has too. We are in the NW.

In relation to the EC, I think you have to go when you have to go, so ya need DH on hand. The date they give you is estimate as it depends on how your follicles develop, so it could be a day or two either side. But I don't think there's the option of you postponing a wk. if they are the right size they need to come out or they could release themselves through ovulation and be lost. But do talk to the clinic about this. If DH really cant be available they may let you delay starting injections for a few days.

Have you had any bleeding since stopping pill? I have pretty much full blown AF at the moment and wondering if that's normal. 

Can any of you girls that have been thru this let me know?? I knew to expect some spotting but this is full red flow. Thanks! Otherwise Im feeling much more rested. Was really zonked after yesterday's acupuncture. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend & hope it stops raining- lashing here

xxxx


----------



## threebirds

Another Q for those of you that have had a RFC cycle, what time of day did you inject at? Is there any evidence that morning or evening is better? Evening would certainly suit us better.
And did you inject belly or thigh? And is there any evidence that one is more effective than other?

Thank U!!!

xxxx


----------



## GemmaG

twinklemama said:


> Hey ladies! Hope everyone is well.
> Threebirds I'm so excited that you've started! You sound like ur doin everything in ur power to make this work. I have every faith that u will respond better this cycle and get more good eggs and embies. Our origin cycle was pretty crap compared to how this one went, the first cycle is pretty much an experiment and the dr's know so much more about u from it, so this course of drugs will likely give u good numbers AND good quality. Although it didn't give us the result we wanted, I won't worry so much next time about responding and getting eggs fertilised cos I know it happened this time.
> As for telling people, we've been pretty open from the start, mostly cos I'm a big mouth and can't keep a secret about anything! But it's been really helpful talking to my friends and family, and the amount of people u find are going thru the same thing is unbelievable.
> Gemma, I can hardly believe ur so far on now! Are u finishing work soon? xo
> Wifey, glad ur scan went well. Again, it seems hard to believe how fast time is passing for u.
> Scarlet, hi! This forum and esp this thread has helped me so much thru all of this. I only joined up after my first cycle, and going thru it pretty blindly was a nightmare, so I'm glad you've joined before u start. It took exactly 6 months for my letter to arrive after signing consents and going on waiting list, but I was put in the pill in December and didn't start nasals until 3 months later so I guess the average is probably around 9months. Hoping u get ur letter soon!
> AFM, I've been emailing one of the consultants from RFC/GCRM about my next cycle and have got some answers about stuff that was bothering me. So I've booked an appt with my drs to get tested for factor V Leiden clotting disorder which may be causing the implantation failure, and once we've got the results we're gonna book for satellite appts with gcrm. Prob gonna have an endometrial scratch this time aswell. Aiming to go over to Glasgow mid August. My in-laws have been so generous and are gonna pay for this next course, I can't believe how kind they are, but I guess they want this to happen for us just as much as we do.
> Anyway, I'm gonna go and nurse my hangover! Hope everyone is well! Xo

Hey missus how are you holding up?? That's so lovely that your in laws are paying for your next cycle what a wonderful gift!! I have heard excellent things about GCRM really hope this will be the one for you :hugs: I know it's flying by and I only have a few weeks left at work finish on 31st May :) xx


----------



## GemmaG

threebirds said:


> Another Q for those of you that have had a RFC cycle, what time of day did you inject at? Is there any evidence that morning or evening is better? Evening would certainly suit us better.
> And did you inject belly or thigh? And is there any evidence that one is more effective than other?
> 
> Thank U!!!
> 
> xxxx

Sorry Hun no advice on the bleeding as I didn't really have any...... Hopefully it means you get a good clear out and you get a nice fresh lining! I took my injections in the evening around 6pm as mornings weren't good for me as I work shifts and always done it in my belly..... No other reason than that I thought when taking my first one it would hurt less lol

Hi baps and welcome :hugs:

Hi mumstheword good to see things are moving for you too :hugs:

AFM nothing much to report finally made third tri huge milestone for me! Had a 4d scan on Sunday and can't believe how different they both are Mia looks like me and Mason is his daddy's double.... The sonographer seems to think Mia has alot of dark hair and Mason has none so will be blonde like DH can't wait to see if she is right :) still have lots to do really need to get my bum in gear! So far so good I'm feeling quite good minus the heartburn so can't complain.... I have a photo of their 4d scan I can put it up if you girls want to see it don't want to offend anyone or come across insensitive by putting it here so all you lovelies can let me know or if better I'll try to figure out how to post a link xx


----------



## twinklemama

Hi Gemma, congrats on reaching third tri! I'd love to see the scan, it's lovely you can see them and call them by their names now, I love the names! The time will fly in to ur maternity, my best friend goes back Monday, it seems like no time since she got off work and now it's over. Poor Olly won't know what's hit him when he starts nursery properly! 
Xo


----------



## twinklemama

Mumstheword, sorry to hear ur grumpy pet, but I'm sure DH will forgive u! It's horrible feeling like it tho isn't it? It will all be worth it tho. Just wondering how they control how many follies are developing with IUI, I mean what happens if there's 3 or 4, will they still do the procedure? You could end up with triplets lol! Sorry if I sound stupid, I've never really looked into IUI as it wasn't an option for us. Xo


----------



## twinklemama

Threebirds, I got full on AF after stopping my pill, it was only for 2-3 days but was very heavy, think its pretty standard so don't worry. 
The nurse at my pretreatment visit told me to inject in the morning, she said it worked better but didn't give me a reason why. On the other hand, origin told me to inject at 6.30pm, the reason being that they could change the doses of my Menopur on scan days and I wouldn't be late with a dose, whereas at rfc, you don't take ur injection on scan days until after the appointment so ur a bit late with it. Ring and ask the nurses if you're not sure. I always injected my tummy on both cycles cos I thought my thighs would hurt more, don't think it matters where tho. 
The extra bloods I'm having done are for a genetic clotting disorder which we've discovered in the family. I only found out when I'd started dr last cycle so it was too late to do anything about it then. Consultant says its controversial as to whether it has any effect on ivf but it definitely causes recurrent miscarriage so it's best to know if I have it or not. He said it would be bad enough having recurrent miscarriages cos of it, but especially when I've had to go to so much trouble to get pregnant in the first place, so it's best to know from the outset. We've booked to see Ishola Agbaje at medical associates. I know him thru work anyway, and he did my EC at rfc. I sort of felt like we got treated a bit better cos I knew him although I nearly died when he walked in to do EC and he had to see my bits lol! Plus I cried like a big baby before they even did anything cos I was so nervous! Made a total prick of myself lol! 
I've heard of the maya massage, a friend of mine knows girls who swear by it. I might try it next time, along with acupuncture but it is expensive. Maybe if I win the lottery! 
Anyways try not to worry pet, the best thing you can do and try and relax (easier said than done) but I just know its ur time and I'm sure it'll work! Xo


----------



## twinklemama

Welcome Baps, hope ur doing well. This forum has been a life saver for me, i went thru my first cycle without any support like this and the second was a much better experience cos id learnt so much from being in on here. Plus chatting to other girls who are going thru the same stops the feeling of isolation. 
My egg collection got pushed back by 2 days cos my follies weren't big enough. My hubby travels a lot with work too so I appreciate how worried u are. Give the nurses a ring and see what they suggest. They might be able to increase ur doses a bit if the follies are small at the first scan. Can he postpone his trip at all if necessary? Will he be at home for the 2ww? Xo


----------



## twinklemama

AFM, just waiting for DH to arrive home from a week in china! His flight should be landing any minute now in Dublin, can't wait to see him! x
Have a good weekend ladies! Xo


----------



## mumstheword21

Hi Gemma. Glad everything's gone well for you and your safely into your third trimester. I'd love to see the 4d scans. It's great to hear good news and especially see it!! Not long to go now, I'm sure you two can't contain your excitement. 

Twinklemama great to hear your progress. Origin only give me a small dose of 75iu gonal f for follicle stimulation. This will be my third IUI with them. My last one was ages ago and then we tried the more successful methods ivf FET but got no results so we decided to go back to the less invasive method as it did get us pregnant. I don't think my body likes all the hoking and poking and down regging so I'm praying that we get a success over the next few iui's. origin only want you to have 1 leading follicle. 2 maximum. They cancel if you've 3 over a certain size. Touch wood. 
Hi baps. I've been on a few forums over the years but this is the only page I'm on now. Love the support from the girls on here. Good luck with your treatment schedule. I hope you can get the dates sorted out for your husbands return from work. Extra stress you don't need when going thru ivf. My last ivf was abissmal in RFC. Only grew and implanted one egg but no pregnancy unfortunately. Hope you get a bit more to work with. Xx


----------



## mumstheword21

Threebirds I've always injected in the afternoons. Around 6-7pm. I don't know of it makes any difference really as each cycle is very different. Origin have me injecting at 6:30 now for this IUI. Looking forward to seeing what side produces my follicles this time as my eggs seem to take it turn about. Just hoping that I have the two follicles with 75iu every day. After my stint on the pill for nhs go I was on max drugs 450iu and only produced 1 follicle and 1 egg. Hoping the break from treatments and drugs has some my body some good. X


----------



## baps

Thanks doll I was going to ask that same question as well think I am now starting af was getting worried as thought it would of happened before now. I am also in NW and just had a big hail shower there miserable weather :(


----------



## baps

Thanks Gemmag and congrats on double bump its lovely to see some successes it gives me hope :)


----------



## baps

twinklemama said:


> Welcome Baps, hope ur doing well. This forum has been a life saver for me, i went thru my first cycle without any support like this and the second was a much better experience cos id learnt so much from being in on here. Plus chatting to other girls who are going thru the same stops the feeling of isolation.
> My egg collection got pushed back by 2 days cos my follies weren't big enough. My hubby travels a lot with work too so I appreciate how worried u are. Give the nurses a ring and see what they suggest. They might be able to increase ur doses a bit if the follies are small at the first scan. Can he postpone his trip at all if necessary? Will he be at home for the 2ww? Xo

Thanks twinklemama so glad I found this forum as was on bounty before and it wasn't great. It really helps to talk to local ladies. I can live with egg collection being put back two days just not into the monday not sure if he will be here or not just depends on work load if he needed to go away or not but I will be taking some time of work after collection :) much needed rest. Sorry to hear you had a crap time of late and hope all goes well with the grmc you are so lucky to have such supportive relatives God bless them shows you how much they love you and DH


----------



## baps

Threebirds I start on the 450 pen then the 900 pen and back to 450 again God I am getting all excited now can't wait to start injections I feel really positive about this cycle think it is because of the helping hand feel like I stand a better chance if that makes sense well must go back to work :(


----------



## GemmaG

Okay here they are :) Mia is on the right and mason on the left he had his nose squashed up to my belly and his hands by his ears did not like being scanned at all lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mumstheword21

Aw Gemma. It must be so real now. That's a fab pic to have. They've come a long way from the first scan. Can't wait to see them when they're out!! Not long to go now. Thanks for sharing xx


----------



## twinklemama

Gemma, ur pic is beautiful, it's so special to have. What an amazing thing to show them when they're old enough to take it in! If ur like me, my folks only have pictures of me from when I was a few weeks old, how class it will be for wee Mia and Mason to see themselves still in ur tum! I'm sure the excitement to see them on the outside is killing u now! Wishing u all te best for ur last few weeks hun xo


----------



## baps

Really lovely pics GemmaG thanks for sharing them it must have really hit home when you saw them like this fantastic what they can do now a days.


AFM AF well on way so have been like bull with DF he taking the full brunt god bless him dont know how it puts up with me :)


----------



## wifeyw

Aww gemma they are wee dotes, look at there wee button noses so adorable fab pic missus.. good luck for the final stretch xx


----------



## tinkertailors

awh gemma they are absolutely wonderful how cute already hope ur keeping well cant be that long to go now good luck with everything :flower::oneofeach: love their names too


----------



## mumstheword21

D day tomoro girls. In for my DIUI tomorrow. Have progressed well thru treatment. 2 follicles are ready and nice thick lining. Makes a change from my last ivf treatment where I was on the pill and on the highest dose of gonal f to produce one egg! Was glad to see two leading follicles on 75iu reduced to 50iu and then a night off! Plus I've a few more growing but we don't need them for IUI. Much better! Quite relieved actually. Really believe that the pill wrecked my nhs cycle. Although they claimed in my review that they had researched the use if the pill and it doesn't affect the result! I'm not convinced tbh. 
Anyway IUI tomoro and fun weekend planned then the two week wait... I fully intend to keep myself busy and hope for the best! X


----------



## baps

good luck Mumstheword hope all goes well tomorrow


----------



## wifeyw

Mumstheword - good luck hope everything goes well fingers crossed. xx


----------



## threebirds

Hi mumstheword, thinking of you and hoping DIUI is it for you this time. Hope procedure all went okay. Keeping everything crossed for you & DH :hug:


----------



## threebirds

Gemma, the scan pic is FAB, thanks for sharing :hug:
xxx


----------



## threebirds

How's everyone else doing?
Wifey how are you feeling? Are you getting much MS? 
Baps, have you started injections? Fx for u.
Today is my day 3 of injections (450iu gonal f), Im on a high dose coz Im a poor responder so fx there will be some follies & RFC wont cancel! Last cycle was with Origin and was on short protocol there, 300iu gonal f & got 1 egg (the only reason they didnt cancel was coz we were payin!) Does anyone know about what RFC are like for cancelling? Fingers crossed it wont be an issue!! Quite relaxed actually. Eating lots of protein (eggs, cheese, lentils, fish), keeping tummy warm, getting out for walks. No side effects yet from gonal f but nasal spray making me very tired. Acupuncture on Monday & first scan on Tues (yikes!). Happy weekend everyone xxx


----------



## threebirds

Wifey, just realised you're into 2nd sem already, wow, where did time go. Congrats! Are you going to post twin bump pic? Will you find out gender(s) if you can at next scan or are you leaving that as surprise?? xx


----------



## wifeyw

Hi threebirds, i know it has gone so quick it is so hard to believe myself. I will post pics up at some point just haven't got around to it just yet. Although i can feel myself getting bigger i haven't popped just yet. Still doesn't feel real... feels like when we are getting a scan that i am looking at someone elses babies on the screen, i think it will hit home more when they start to kick me and movement etc. 

Yeah i want to find out i am an organised person as it is so having 2 to prepare for lol i think i'd be pulling my hair out if i didn't. I think it's 2 boys, DH thinks boy/girl. and some family thinks 2 girls, it's gotta be one of them lol. I'm not so bothered though as long as they are healthy and come out safe. Can't wait for the next scan only a week 6 days to go, everytime i go i hold my breath until i hear the wee heart beats then relax lol.

How have you been keeping missus? xx


----------



## twinklemama

Well mumstheword, how did it go? Keeping everything crossed for u!

Threebirds, I'm glad ur feeling good and keeping calm, that's all u can do at this stage. The nasal sprays are a bugger aren't they? I'm dreading being put on them again, nearly tempted to ask for suprecur injections next time. I'm sure you'll get a better response this time, but I haven't a clue about them cancelling. Enjoy ur acupuncture and good luck for Tuesday xo

Hey to everyone else, wifey hope u and bumps are doing well xo


----------



## mumstheword21

Hi girls. All went well. The donor sperm provided great nos this time after the thaw so all we can do now is wait for the results!! &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## threebirds

mumstheword21 said:


> Hi girls. All went well. The donor sperm provided great nos this time after the thaw so all we can do now is wait for the results!! &#65533;&#65533;

:thumbup::thumbup: mumstheword

Thinking of you x

:dust:


----------



## twinklemama

Yay for u mumstheword! Praying for ur little miracle!!! xo
Threebirds, how are u getting on pet? Good luck for ur scan xo


----------



## threebirds

Thanks Twinkle, first scan in just over an hr & really nervous. Scared they wont find anything. Just hoping the couple of twinges Ive had might mean there will be some follies. X


----------



## threebirds

Hi girls
Not so good for me :-(
After 5 days of stimming on high dose of gonal f (450iu), we saw nothing on the scan this morning :-(
Lining still very thin & no activity in ovaries. Gutted.
Had blood test done for estrogin - that will tell us if anything at all is happening. Have to ring clinic back this afternoon for result.
Consultant was Prof McClure who was nice about it but I dont think he is optimistic.
Will keep going - back Fri for next scan. If theres still nothing then we expect they'll pull the plug....
xxx


----------



## threebirds

Just a quick wee update...
So rang clinic as instructed this morning. I thought they were going to give me my estrogen result but aparently not - they dont do that over ph. Was just told to continue with 450iu Gonal f and given appointment time for Fri scan.
So we've another few days of this rollercoaster anyway!
Hope everyone else doing well.
xxx


----------



## GemmaG

Aw threebirds hopefully things start to happen and you get some good news on Friday :hugs: will be rooting for you xxx

How is everyone else?? Wifeyw I can't believe you have your 16wk scan next week :) how are you feeling?? Xx

Not much happening with me just taking each week as a blessing had a growth scan today and both babies are over 3lbs already so I'm delighted with that....they reckon babies will be here in the next 6wks or so! I still can't quite believe it x


----------



## wifeyw

threebirds, i hope that you get answers missus i will keep everything crossed, keep us posted have you been for accupuncture? xx

Gemma - omg 6 weeks not be long it will fly buy, a girl i know has had her twin girls couple days ago they had to take her in @35 weeks because there was no room for them to grow they were 5lb each shes out but littles ones has to stay in for abit. so i think i'm going to try be ready early too lol have you packed your bags etc? i'm sure your packing loads lol let me know what you pack for the babies i've been trying to look up what you need or the amount for twins. i hope everything goes well 3lbs is good at this stage. 

I know i can't believe it either 16 weeks has gone in so quick. i'm going to try see if they will tell me i'm not expecting it but if not i mite get private one to see but DH wants to hold out. Have you been to any classes?xx

Hope the rest of you girls are keeping well. xx


----------



## baps

Threebirds sorry all didnt go well today but there is still time for things to progress just keep fingers crossed and pray like mad i will even pray for you you deserve it.

Glad all going well for the rest of you ladies.

I have my scan tomorrow i am feeling twinges on left side but not much on the right which is not what i wanted as my left ovary is not were it should be Dr Williamson said it would be difficult to get to at egg collection so not looking foreward to that part of it.

Do i need to take my meds with me tomorrow or just my schedule not sure what to take xx


----------



## wifeyw

Baps- that happened to me i had dr williamson she done ER and couldn't get at my right side so had to go through my bladder to get to it.. but they top you up with pain relief just before you can still feel it but i'm sure nothing like it would be if you had no pain relief altogether. hope everything goes well for you. I don't know f things have changed but i only brought my schedule. good luck xx


----------



## baps

OMG wifeyw through the bladder dont like the sound of that one bit. Was it very sore?

Had scan today and quote Barack Obama "There activity there" not a word of how many folicles but had blood test and script for more gonal-f and rang back earlier they have changed my schedule slightly was due to lower gonal-f tomorrow but going to keep me on 187.5iui till tuesday next scan.

Q. Did any of you ladies get boils while injecting sorry for TMI but i have one at top of leg and also under left breast i normally get them during AF but not had any since having Accu + herbs so i am going to start taking the herbs again had stoped because of IVF but my pulse and energy levels are way down since stopping hope i doing the right thing as this will be our only IVF cycle cant afford to go private which is why i dont want to jepordise this cycle.
Yippie they changed the time of next scan till 8.25am was up at 4.15am this morning just to be there in time (7.40am) so get to lie in bed tiny bit longer dont they have silly times for appointments especially as it only for 5mins why cant they do the scans in altnagelvin would be handier then go to belfast to the main bit.


----------



## twinklemama

Threebirds, I'm keeping everything crossed for u honey, I really hope ur ovaries kick in and start producing the goods xo

Baps, my left ovary was awkward to get to aswell during scans and egg collection. They put pressure on my tummy during scans to bring it down. The EC was more painful on left but not unbearable, they gave me laughing gas when I asked for it so just be pushy with them that u want more pain relief. 

Mumstheword, how are u luv? When is ur otd? 

Gemma, ur nearly there pet! So exciting! I'm sure even if u went into labour now, everything would be fine, I'm sure it's a relief to know they're growing well. You'll be massive in another 6 weeks lol!! 

Wifey, u won't be far behind Gemma! Good luck for the scan next week xo


----------



## twinklemama

By the way girls, quick question for anyone whose had a failed cycle, has anyone's period been late the following month? Mine was due yesterday but still nothing. No cramps, no tender boobs, no back pain, its weird! I'm normally fairly regular and I very much doubt I'm preggers cos DH was away around ovulation. Not really sure if the AF after failed treatment is counted as a proper period so not really sure if it should come on time this month. Confused!!!


----------



## baps

Thanks twinkle will make sure I am doped to the eyeballs. Not sure about AF as this first cycle sorry not much use I would give it a few days yet see if it comes if not then test you never know :) sperm can live for 5-7 days
How did your scan go today threebirds hope it was better news x 

Anybody going to big weekend gave my tickets to my sister :( wish I was going now


----------



## mumstheword21

Hi threebirds. How ru doing? I'm sure you're very disappointed. When I did the last ivf I only got the one egg and didn't have much activity at all. I was devastated. That's why I took the wee break. I thought because they'd put me on the pill my body didn't respond hardly to even the highest dose of gonal f. That was January. I started stunning with 75 gonal f for my IUI treatment in may and the sic had to decrease the dose as my body responded brilliantly. You only need 1 or max of 2 follicles for IUI. So the wee break and coming off the pill done me wonders. I hope you get a wee break between treatments and hopefully your body will recover like mine. Good luck pet x


----------



## mumstheword21

I'm 9 days past IUI now. Can't say I've had any signs or symptoms yet. Been trying to put it to the back of my mind and not obsess over it like last time. Wont be testing either. Will just wait to see if Mother Nature takes over. Hopefully there'll be no sign this time. 6th time lucky and all that?! Hope you ladies are having a lovely weekend! X


----------



## mumstheword21

Ps baps theres a big sign up in origin about taking Chinese herbs during ivf cycle. They don't want their patients doing it. Think it's on their website as well with an explanation. Might be worth a look. X


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone
Thanks so much for yhe messages of support & encouragement. This is just a wee update and I'll get back to the thread properly in a few days.

I had my scan on Fri & it was bad news & cycle was cancelled. Sorry thats why I havent been on for a few days, just taking it in :-(
The scan showed nothing was happening & this was confirmed with blood tests. Estrogen on the Tue was 60 and at the 2nd scan on Fri (after 8 days stimming at high dose) was 117. Lining was also non existent.

So, tough times.
We do plan to put ourselves thru one more cycle - either antagonist at Origin Belfast or flare at GCRM. Will hopefully have review apt soon. Can't fault the staff at RFC. Nurses were great and we saw Prof McClure at both scans. Our rev apt will be with our original consultant dr abadje, which is good as we like him & he does Belfast satellite clinic for GCRM.

Btw, Google GCRM Belfast - they now have their own website! Do you think it sounds like they are setting up full clinic here or will it be used for sattelite service?? Full clinic would be great. 

Antyway just wanted yo say thanks everyone :hugs::hugs:

hope you are all keeping really well xxxxxxxx


----------



## mumstheword21

Hi threebirds. Wishin you all the best for your next cycle. Just to let you know we had to wait nearly 4 months for our review with RFC. But as I said it was good to give myself a break and it certainly helped with this cycle. Good luck pet xx


----------



## GemmaG

Threebirds im really sorry :( that is soo disappointing :hugs: I really wish you all the best and hope you get good news with your next treatment cycle:hugs: xx


----------



## baps

Threebirds sorry it wasn't better news and hope you have better outcome with next cycle xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Threebirds, I'm so gutted to hear ur news. U and DH must be so disappointed. Sending big hugs xo Ur so brave even thinking of another cycle but if ur like me, u just want to focus on what's next. It's the only thing that's gotten me through. 
On a positive note, GCRM are definitely setting up a clinic here which is opening in the autumn. Its gonna be based somewhere around the docks/dargan crescent area. I'm fairly sure that the 3 consultants doing satellite clinics are gonna be working there (Dr Agbaje, Dr McFaul and possibly Dr Traub). I also have a notion that Jenny Hall who set up origin in the beginning with Dr Heasley might have something to do with it as she has left origin. We've got an appointment with Dr Agbaje in June, with the hope of EC and ET in August in Glasgow, but we might wait until they open here if its not gonna be much longer. It'll be so much more convenient than going to Glasgow. 
Whichever clinic u to with, u can basically have ur review of ur NHS cycle with ur private consultant (ie, Dr Agbaje at gcrm or Prof McClure at origin) if u book to see them as they'll be bringing ur RVH records across for reference anyway. Saves u having to wait on that appointment (unless u want the break of course). 
Hope ur ok pet, keeping my fingers crossed for u for next time. Xo


----------



## baps

Just back from second scan and the EC going ahead on Thursday just so relieved that there something there xx


----------



## mumstheword21

Good luck baps for Thursday. 
I wasn't successful this cycle. Booking in for the next one soon. Keep it goin til there's no money left. Hopefully it won't get to that stage.


----------



## baps

Thanks mumstheword sorry your iui didn't work take it your AF has come but my God aren't you a fighter don't think I would have your determination to carry on but you seem like a lady who doesn't take no for an answer and I know that you will be successful in your ttc journey x


----------



## twinklemama

Mumstheword, so sorry it didn't work hun, hope you're both ok xo You have the same attitude as me, keep going as long as the body cooperates and the funds last.

Good luck for tomoro Baps, keeping everything crossed you get good eggies! Xo


----------



## baps

Hi ladies back from EC and it wasn't as bad as i thaught it would be thank god well got 6 eggs so have to ring in morning for results hears hoping and fingers crossed.

Thanks ladies for for advice so far you are all so strong and positive and i really hope that you all get your happy ever after's xxx


----------



## mumstheword21

Brilliant baps. Fingers crossed for the next few days! Xx


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone
Just beginning to catch up on all the news here. Hope evry1 is keeping well. :hugs:
Baps, thats really good news, hope your wee embies are all doing really well :hugs:
Mumstheword, so sorry your DIUI cycle didnt work this time hun. Heres to keeping on going!! :hugs:
Thanks Twinkle :hugs: really interesting about the gcrm belfast development. We'll set up our review apt asap & then see how soon we can get a treatment cycle - and see when belfast opens! Do you know what your protocol will be? I take it it will be icsi again for you. 

Big hugs to everyone on here & so hoping we see more bfps v soon :) x

:dust:


----------



## baps

Bad news girls none of the eggs fertalized me and DF totally gutted to say the least thaught maybe 1-2 may have done so. Dont know were to go from here bit lost today would love a good feed of drink. Review app not till July

Have to ring nurses to ask if i still have to take the progesterone cream and is it still no intercourse for 2 wks do either of you ladies know.
BTW did any of you get the runs after EC cant stop going to the toilet will run out of toilet roll at this stage xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Awh baps I'm so sorry honey, thinking of u both. I hope ur both ok. U won't need the progesterone, they told me to stop mine when AF came during my 2ww. It's no intercourse I'm afraid as its an infection risk. Have a big glass of wine and put ur feet up. Do u think you'll go for another cycle? Big hugs xo

Threebirds, it will be ICSI again for us, think it always will be as its a MF issue for us. How are u feeling now? 

AFM, I got my blood results from the clotting disorder and it turns out that I do have the defective gene. I've only got one copy of the defective gene, so it's not as bad as having 2 copies of it. Not sure what it will mean for fertility treatment but they might put me on blood thinners if I do get pregnant. I'm not overly bothered by it, will just have to watch my weight and try to stay healthy, but I knew I had dodgy genes as my dad had a heart attack and by pass surgery when he was only 51, so it wasn't exactly a shock. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend xo


----------



## threebirds

Baps, im so sorry & totally gutted for you :hugs:
Thinking of you & your man. I hope you're looking after each other. It's sure a tough road :-(
We are away for a night in a spa hotel to get a wee bit of time out for ourselves after our disasterous cycle. Id recommend getting away for a night if thats possible. Sorry you're going thru this x


----------



## GemmaG

Baps and mumstheword so so sorry your treatments didnt work this time :hugs: x

Threebirds hope you are enjoying your night away what spa did you go to? Sounds lovely just what you need xx

Twinkle glad you found out about the genetic disorder did they say what thinners the will put you on? I'm on 75mg aspirin due to a blood condition that caused recurrent miscarriages and I think that its very possible its what helped my pregnancy progress this time... Xx

Wifeyw how are you huni?? How was your scan on Friday? X

AFM not much going on with me finished work on Friday :) have been speaking with RFC after my mum told me she has seen an ad in the personals in the belfast telegraph for the last 9mths.... A couple needing egg donation and its so sad that no one had replied to the RFC to help them. So now my family is complete and a few months after the twins are born all being well I will be back on the drugs to donate my eggs to other couples. I just feel so blessed to be where I am and think I'm ready to help someone else x


----------



## twinklemama

Gemma that's such an amazing thing to do for someone! Go you!! My friend from work is just about to start a donor egg cycle in Spain thru origin. She's almost 43 and just doesn't have time to wait for a donor here in the uk, there's such a lack of people coming forward. I think us lot are in a special position to know what it's like to want a family and not be able to make it happen easily, so I think we can appreciate what couples who need eggs are going thru a bit better than most. I'd like to donate eggs myself in the future if we have eventually get out wee miracle. 
The doctors haven't said anything yet about blood thinners, I just spoke to a nurse who told me the result and said they wanted to repeat it to confirm. From what I've read, they dont actively do anything but I think I might push to be put on something. I wouldnt want to self-medicate in case it complicates my treatment so I'll wait for instruction! 
Anyway, night girls xo


----------



## threebirds

HI everyone
hope you are enjoying the sunshine 
:coolio::icecream::shipw:

Gemma, that is an amazing thing to think of doing xx

The spa hotel was the Roe Park, very enjoyable but quite large and family oriented - which meant kids in the pool etc but good if you have a family 

I'm back to acupuncture tomorrow and also, got our review appointment! End of this month so happy about that as it saves us paying to see consultant privately to speed things up!

Hope everyone is keeping well :hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## Huskychele

Hi girls.... Came in ere last night for a nosy and ave been following you all right thru (hope you's don't mind) lol
I'm knew to all this so excuse me for not knowing all the wee sayings and stuff that ya use I'm sure I'll pick it up.... 
Gemma that's an amazing thing to do btw you'll make couples hopefully complete with a little bundle of joy and ur wee heart will feel good....
I've just started my nasal spray on fri 7th June so I'm only starting my journey compared to the rest of you but it's scary bickies and exciting at the same time just hope I ave success as I had an ectopic in march and my left tube removed so I don't know how I'll handle things if it doesn't work out xxx :cry:


----------



## threebirds

Aw welcome Huskychele :hugs: really sorry to hear what you've been through with the ectopic & really hope things go well for you with ivf & your get your bfp! This thread is great & we are all here to support each other. Good luck with the sprays! X


----------



## twinklemama

Hi huskychele, welcome! Sorry to hear of ur ectopic. threebirds is right, this thread has been brilliant! Hope ur feeling ok on the nasals so far and don't have too many side effects. If u get the headaches, that "forehead" stick thing is good if u want to avoid taking painkillers. Looking forward to seeing how u get on xo

Threebirds, glad to hear u had a nice break away, just what u needed. Also glad u for ur review. Mine came thru aswell, but the RVH appointment system strikes again and my review is booked for early July, 2 weeks after the private appointment we've booked for gcrm. Do u think there's any point in us going to the RVH one? 

Baps, how are u luv? Hope ur ok xo

AFM I've put fertility etc to the back of my mind for once as the big house move happens next Tuesday! I'm surrounded by cardboard boxes and to-do-lists! Hopefully it will go smoothly! I'm also thinking we might wait a few more months before our next cycle, I'm just not sure I'm ready for it yet. And I would be nice to try naturally for a while too as we havent really been able to since before our first cycle last August, with DH travelling for work and me being on BCP for so bloody long! I'm technically on a 2ww now but I don't think my ovulation was at normal time, think my natural cycle is still messed up. Anyway, keep ur fingers crossed girls for a wee miracle!


----------



## Huskychele

Hey thanks so much for all ur lovely replies.....
I'm getting a lot of headaches with the sprays and dizzy spells which the girl I work with nearly freaked out over other day as I thought I was gona faint with the heat..... Sweaty city lol..... Did anyone else's belly swell on sprays? I'm very bloated and constipated but then I've ibs so that don't help either..... I start my injections on 10th July so nerves will kick in big time then hoping things work.... So happy I've found this forum it helps to chat with others that are goin thru e same thing xxxx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey huskychele, I generally felt like crap on the sprays. I was also permanently starving so my belly was swollen but only cos I was eating like a pig lol! And unfortunately I haven't stopped, I swear I need my jaw wired shut! Just try and spoil urself to try and feel a bit better, u deserve it! xo


----------



## baps

Hi ladies sorry not been on here much but couldnt deal with it i took last week off and went away in our touring caravan at the weekend (Benone) it was nice to get away esp as the weather was so good just sat around reading game of thrones and got burnt stupid. However Monday was a different matter back to work and didnt do well at all think it just hit me then that that was it and everywhere i looked all i seen was bumps which never helps so i got on amazon and ordered some Preseed and His & Hers Pregnacare Conception just have to convince DF to take them. Mite also get on the infertility network site and print of them letters to send to MR Poots not that it would do much good.

Welcome huskeychell ive not long joined here but the girls are brilliant and full of information i only had a few headaches never had many effects luckily for me good luck with your cycle.

Threebirbs and Twink let us know how review goes think i got mine 11th July but not got any letters yet. 
Twink hope house move goes well very stressful prob best to leave next cycle until you are well settled in new house would be to much to deal with BTW if you dont mind me asking how much it the ICSI with RVH.

Well just had the AF from hell very heavy and major cramps but on the upside i only had one day of spotting which is very good for me normally it could be 3-7 days so maybe this has helped correct my cycle fingers crossed.


----------



## baps

Bit of advice please ladies was just wondering what to do my cycle was IVF but on a letter I have it says ICSI so I didn't receive the said treatment where do I stand on this things could have worked out differently had I got ICSI cycle should I fight my case for another fresh cycle being I didn't receive correct treatment clutching at straws here any ideas x


----------



## hopefaithcj

baps said:


> Bit of advice please ladies was just wondering what to do my cycle was IVF but on a letter I have it says ICSI so I didn't receive the said treatment where do I stand on this things could have worked out differently had I got ICSI cycle should I fight my case for another fresh cycle being I didn't receive correct treatment clutching at straws here any ideas x

Hi baps, I've been following this thread for over a year now, due my letter soon. So sorry your treatment didn't work. If I was in your position I would most def be lodging a complaint. The mere fact you had zero fertilisation points to a likely sperm issue. Me and my dh have been told we need ICSI as I have pcos and he has sperm antibodies with hamper sperms movement and ability to penetrate an egg. Did you dh have a test? Bottom line they only recommend ICSI if they feel IVF needs that extra boost and if you weren't given it you should complain. Free NHS or private- doesn't matter as far as I'm concerned. NHS fertility care shouldn't be sub standard to private. Make a written complaint to the trust and the consultant who said you needed ICSI, copy letter etc. I work for s big bank and one thing I'vs learnt is when you complain, mean business! Letters, calls and if need Mr Edwin Poots himself. Obviously they may ultimately say no you received the correct treatment for whatever reason but I guess maybe for your piece of mind you can try? 

My DH is a bit apprehensive with our treatment coming up as I am ready to put the battle gear on- I've seen so many things go wrong or lack of proper care and I'm fully prepared to let then know I'm no fool! 

Hope you get something sorted. 

X :)


----------



## Huskychele

Hi ladies
I haven't been on as I've went through the worse time of my life.... As u know I was on suprecur spray for a week and my husband has just dropped a bombshell that he's changed his mind and doesn't want a baby..... I'm absolutely devastated that he let me go so far and start treatment and then throws this out when he's drunk and angry..... I think my marriage is over as I can't forgive him for the way he's treated me.... I'm 35 and lost now as to what to do cause I wanted to share this wonderful life changing experience with him not just anyone and now nothing :wacko::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## tinkertailors

awh huskychele i came on to read some posts i always watch this thread its great to have i just couldnt leave without saying how sorry i am to hear ur story i really hope this is just a blip and u and ur husband can sort it out and get back on track if thats what u both want my heart goes out to u this treatment business makes people react in so many different ways im feeling stressed as hell about the thought of mine and havent even heard anything yet! He should have thought about wanting a baby sooner than waiting to u started ur treatment though i think hes been extremely selfish if my df did that to me id be gutted beyond belief you deserve to be happy better he told u now than after going through with treatment what a terrible time u must be having i wish things could get sorted out for u in a good outcome xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Sorry I haven't been on in a while girls, busy with the move etc.

Huskychele, I'm so sorry to hear your news, I can't believe it pet. Maybe it's just ur DH panicking now that you've started your treatment? I really hope it's just him having a wobble and you'll get things sorted. Xo

Baps, you should definitely write to the health minister and lodge a complaint. I've heard about people having repeated cycles when the treatment went wrong because the hospital's mistake. Unfortunately, I've also read on here that zero fertilisation is somethin that is a risk but they don't expect it that often, and it's likely just classed as one of the many risks of ivf. I really do hope you get a result tho, it's worth a try. 

Hope everyone else is well xo


----------



## twinklemama

Sorry baps, I'm not sure how much ICSI is at RVH, but I think it's about £500-£1k less than origin which was £4200ish last summer, but we didn't pay for initial consultation with origin as we'd seen the consultant at RVH first as NHS patients. Xo


----------



## threebirds

How's everyone doing?

Baps, glad you got a wee break to Benone, it's beautiful there. Me & DH had a great walk there recently when we were on our wee break to help come to terms with our utterly shite ivf/icsi cycle. I do think you should make a formal complaint as ICSI could have made a difference. Let us know how you get on.

Huskychele, I am so sorry :hugs: That is truly awful for you. Im also hoping your DH was having a panic & that you can get back on track. We're all thinking of you & hoping you are ok. :hugs:

Twinkle, how'd the move go?? I see your first GCRM apt is coming up - who is that with?

We have our review apt on 26th, our consultant for the RFC is Dr Abadje - even though we didnt see him during the cycle, and we also hope to start the GCRM process with him - he's already given us the GCRM forms so will have to dig out those and bring them with us. 

Got AF, so it's good it didnt take too long after the ivf drugs and it's good to finally start a new cycle.

Hope everyone is doing ok. X


----------



## baps

Huskeychell sorry you are having a crap time but i think the other ladies are right and DH is just in a panic try and talk it over with him thats what i had to do with my DF after we had our MC he also told me he didnt want children but it was only cause he didnt want me to go through it again didnt want to see me hurting again i think this is how your DH is thinking hope things work out for you xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey ladies, hope everyone is well. I am currently dying of a hangover after a works night out last night! 
Threebirds, our appt is also with Dr Agbaje, he did my EC on the last cycle, and I know him anyway so we decided to see him. We'd been under the care of prof McClure for both cycles before so I'm hoping the change in consultant will make a difference. 
Xo


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi Girls
I am starting my first cycle IVF in Royal Belfast next week? any advice as i am really stressed out and keep breaking down.. I should feel really happy but i feel more scared, 
TTC fo 2 years, Married 2 years, My husband and i are 27. and have un-explained. I just dont know what is ahead off us, and i really hope we can get through it all,xxx
THANKS xxxxx


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone

Welcome Jackdoll & try not to be too apprehensive. I found the staff helpful and once you do the first couple of injections its all ok. You'll get lots of support on here and if you read back through this thread you'll get a good sense of it all. Wishing you all the best for your cycle :)

Well folks, had review apt yesterday with Dr Agbaje who was v good and patient (had made a list of q's!). Of course the news isnt good, with v low AMH and high FSH and two failed cycles. He suggested we think about DE but was understanding when we said we wanted to do one more cycle, even for our own piece of mind, to know we really gave it our best shot. We had been thinking GCRM as Dr Agbaje does the Belfast satalite clinic. But he suggested we also consider the Lister in London (who are quite good for older women/poor responders) - both would be variations of flare protocol. Not sure how we are going to decide between the two! If anyone has experience of either let me know.

Thanks & hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi Threebirds, Thank you, I feel more settled today and looking forward to my app on Monday for the bloods screening etc, I hope thats the change off my mood because i hate having that sick/scared feeling.xx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls!
Threebirds, I've heard excellent reports about the lister aswell as gcrm. I'm guessing if dr Agbaje recommends the lister, I'd take his advice. It'll be a more hassle and probably cost u more as a result but if it give u and DH ur BFP, who cares! We were out on Saturday with friends who have been thru this journey and now have a little boy. Their friends won a cycle of treatment at the lister, they'd been told it was the end of the road for them everywhere else, but she entered the draw anyway, and she now has twins! As for DE, my friend in work is about to start a cycle in alicante via origin, I'll keep u updated on how it goes, but she's very happy so far with origin. Hope u come to a decision pet xo

Welcome jackdoll! Hope ur nerves have settled pet, it really will be ok. The staff are lovely at the royal, much better than I expected after some of the reports id heard. The nurses will really look after you, and the doctors are very experienced and really know what they are doing. The only rubbish thing is that they keep u waiting ages at ur appointment and you'd think u we're sitting in a morgue to look at some of the people waiting with u! Ask us any questions u have, hopefully between us all we can answer them.

AFM, had our appt with dr Agbaje last week. I asked him about the positive test I'd done 8dp3dt and he said I was definitely pregnant for a few days to get that result. He said to keep positive as we know that I CAN get pregnant! So hopefully next cycle will work, they're gonna do the endometrial scratch, and gcrm belfast are bringing in EEVA too which is that time lapse photography of the embryos in the incubator. He said that it helps to select the best embryos, and means they don't have to come out of the incubator to be looked at. So I'm keepin everything crossed for the next cycle. We're gonna wait until the new clinic opens in October/November which will give us plenty of time to get the new house sorted. 

Hope everyone is well, Gemma u won't have long to go now!! Xo


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks for you kind words twinklemamma- Screening went ok, and i am getting excited now about treatment, should be starting in next few weeks. did you girls work etc through treatment? will i be sick (suppose i can ask the nurse all these questions on my next visit) but was just wondering.x
I know what your saying about the waiting room!, it was awlful,


----------



## twinklemama

I worked right up until the egg collection then took a week off. I would've liked to take longer after embryo transfer but I'm self employed so had to go back to work. U will likely feel a bit yucky and headachy with the meds but i was able to work through it. It's an individual choice really, some people prefer to keep themselves busy while others would prefer to be able to relax. Just do whatever u feel is right for u, and do what u needso u won't regret it or blame yourself afterwards if it doesn't work out. Xo


----------



## threebirds

Hiya girls
Hope everyone is keeping well & enjoying our fab weather :)
Any updates??
We have settled on the Lister in London for our final ivf cycle, prob around Oct & are arranging our initial consulation for the end of Aug.

X


----------



## tinkertailors

hi three birds iv finally got to the top of the nhs icsi list and cant wait but not overly confident as i have a low amh they told me i may not get many eggs so geared up for any outcome but have also heard so much about how good the lister is for people with low amh and high fsh so i will be following ur progress with them as this would be our next stop too good luck 

also shout out to gemmag goodluck and we hope to hear your little ones have arrived safe and sound very soon thinking on u x


----------



## GemmaG

Hey girls

Sorry haven't been on in a while...... Still waiting on these two to arrive officially full term today but it seems they are not planning on coming lol so c section has been booked for next Wednesday!!! Can't believe it's nearly here!!

Threebirds, tinkertailors twinklemama and baps wishing you all the best and good luck for your up and coming treatments will be checking in to see how everyone is getting on and I will pop back in to let you all know when these two little skitters arrive xx


----------



## threebirds

Wow Gemma, congratulations on getting to full term!! Im sure they'll arrive before Wed  Can't wait to hear the news of their arrival! Good luck hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX


----------



## scarletrose76

Hi all, i was wondering is anyone could tell me if the RVH waiting list is getting bigger, i rang in May and told i would prob have an appointment to start treatment in July although it is only half way through July i have heard nothing and no one is answering the phone?? i have been waiting 10 months now for ICIS, is this normal, i was told they had to say it could take up to a year for an appointment but off the books it would more than likey be May time, i hate this waiting about and not hearing anything, any advice would be nice??


----------



## tinkertailors

hi scarletrose dont worry u will hear very soon as i was added to the list at the very end of sept and got my letter on the 10 july id say u might get a letter at the end of this month if not sooner i was so impatient too we r also waiting on icsi


----------



## twinklemama

Hey ladies, hope everyone is enjoying the weather!
Scarletrose, I have no idea about the waiting list pet, sorry. But they're probably short staffed over the holiday period so maybe that's why they're not answering. Just keep pestering them. 
Threebirds, glad you've decided on the lister, I've heard good reports.
AFM, I'm just enjoying not being pre/during/post treatment and not really thinking about it too much. 
Have a good weekend ladies!! xo


----------



## threebirds

Hey Twinkle, i agree it's great to be on a wee break from pre/during/post treatment. I turn 40 in a few weeks, last yr I spent my birthday at Origin, the year before I had just had a d&c following a traumatic mc. Already in 2013 we have had a mc & failed icsi cycle, so here's to the summer!!
:hug:
xx


----------



## baps

Morning ladies glad to see everyone well hope all been enjoying the fab weather we been having.
Well only having my review appointment tomorrow as they forgot about me was told appoint originally for 11 July but had received no letters so phoned them and apparently it was for 11 june but still got no letters and they appoligesed it was there mistake typical me always forgot about. Any ideas on what kind of questions to ask as not sure


----------



## twinklemama

Hi baps, that's a really rubbish way to have been treated especially after how your treatment went, but it doesn't surprise me. Are u planning another cycle? Most of my questions were about what happens for our next cycle and what would be done differently etc. Hopefully they'll be able to give u some answers tomoro, good luck xo


----------



## baps

Thanks twink but wont be having another cycle dont think we could afford it unfortunatly we will just have to try naturally and hope for the best but will be pushing the fact that we never received correct treatment at the appoint and hope they take pitty on me lol!!! but i doubt it very much. Will let yous know how i get on appoint not till 4pm :gun: all guns blazzing


----------



## threebirds

Good luck for your apt Baps xx


----------



## baps

well thats me back from hospital and still no better off it seams that eggs were mature and good quality and sperm also good quality however there a problem with the outer layer of my eggs according to the lab it is sticky and wait for it not something they have seen before typical it would have to happen to me so back to square one ttc naturaly :huh: which will be near impossible as DF will be away most of the time xxx


----------



## GemmaG

Hey girls

Sorry I'm a bit late.... they have arrived has been a crazy few days! Well I didn't go on my own as I thought I would have and ended up at my scheduled section on Wednesday morning. Everything went really well and Mia and Mason were born at 10:05 and 10:06 Mia came first weighing 5lb 12 then Mason weighing 6lb 3! We got home 48hrs later and I'm recovering really well we even had out first walk today! This is a pic of them :) my little Mason protective of his sister already :) x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## baps

Congratulations Gemma they are beautiful


----------



## tinkertailors

oh god gemma they are absolutely beautiful 2 little angels you have been so blessed and glad to hear all went well and they are home already fantastic!


----------



## twinklemama

Gemma they are beautiful! It's hard to believe that less than a year ago you were panicking over whether ur treatment would work or not, and now ur wee miracles are here! Hope all three of u are doing well, and u and DH are enjoying ur perfect little babies! xo


----------



## twinklemama

Baps, I'm so sorry to hear that u prob won't be having another cycle. On the plus side, at least u know ur eggs are of good quality and that u can keep trying naturally. I know how frustrating it is tho when DH is away, my hubby travels a lot with work too, we basically couldn't even try naturally between our 2 ICSI cycles cos he was away for ovulation most months then I was put on the pill for an age. Keep praying for ur miracle tho pet, it might just happen! xo


----------



## mumstheword21

Congrats Gemma. Good to see they're doing well. Congratulations xx


----------



## baps

Thanks twink well currently 4dpo and DF was home at weekend so plenty of :sex: fingers & legs crossed all we ladies can do is keep pluging on and hope for the best. My friend is in labour now just waiting on word so excited for them they were TTC just over 2yrs and god love her she was so worried about telling me she was expecting she started crying i am thinking that maybe when i get to hold the baby it might rub off on me lol!!! 

Miracles do happen ladies ours is just taking its time keep :sex: and you never know


----------



## twinklemama

Baps, 2 of my closest friends had babies last year and they were so nervous about telling me too. Hopefully ur friends baby has arrived safely and the baby dust will have rubbed off! I also found out yesterday that my sister-in-law's ex-brother-in-law and his mrs are expecting, kinda gutted as we wanted to give our wee nephew his first cousin. Makes me sound mental doesn't it!! xo


----------



## threebirds

Gemma that's such a gorgeous photo, congratulations :hugs:

:wave: How's everyone doing? xxx


----------



## GemmaG

Thanks girls they are wonderful I still look at them and cant believe they are actually mine so so blessed!

How is everyone??? 

Threebirds.............did I read your siggie right??? BFP 9th August!!!!!!!!! Your pregnant:happydance::happydance: huge huge congrats missus :) xx


----------



## baps

OMG threebirds that's fab news congrats on the bog so pleased for you and should xxx


----------



## baps

Sorry ment DH not should and BFP not bog whoops it's this stupid tablet and predictive text


----------



## threebirds

Thanks Gemma :hugs::hugs: Thanks baps :hugs::hugs:

Just taking it one day at a time! Scary, amazed & happy! Had appointment for Lister for early Sept, scared to cancel it in case I jinx things but I'm going to have to! How are you both?

Anyone out there got upcoming cycles in Belfast or elsewhere? Will be interesting when the new clinic opens (GCRM Belfast), good that there will be more options in NI.

:hug:

xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Threebirds, just read the last few posts, congratulations!!!!!!! Such brilliant news! Hope ur feeling ok, u must be amazed!

We're gonna have a cycle with gcrm when they open which I've been reliably informed will be the day after their RQIA inspection at the end of September. Will likely give them a few weeks to settle in and then book an appointment with a view to starting October/November. Kinda want to wait until my friend in work has her donor egg cycle in Spain next month, as it would be stressful going thru it at the same time in case it works for one and not the other. 

Gemma, how are the babies doing? I'm sure ur super busy! Hope all is going well xo

Hi to everyone else! xo


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey, I'm attending the Royal at the moment, on the sprays and counting down the days until I'm off it...making me feel very sick/dizzy and fussy head... This is our 1st go at ivf... I got a letter last week re the new clinic etc and if I wanted to change over, not sure what to do..


----------



## babyxx

hey I am starting my treatment in royal in sept when do u start


----------



## babyxx

start my injections on the 18th and im so nervous any ideas to calm me down


----------



## hopefaithcj

Well offer letter finally arrived, opened mail when I got back from hols. Can't quite believe it, waiting nearly 2 years for this :) I'm not excited strangely but worried-worried ill get my hopes up and it all goes pear shaped! First appointment is next wed and I've no idea what expect. Bit of an emotional roller coaster to say the least!


----------



## jojoD

We have just completed ICSI No:2 at the Royal, ET was just this afternoon. We were with Origin the first time. Have to say both were fantastic at every step. Good luck ladies with your treatment. Hope this two week wait goes quickly and ends with a beautiful :bfp:


----------



## babyxx

so great to have others going through the same thing start my metaphor injections on the 18th and I am very nervous just hope it works


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey, I start my injections 18th sep aswell, I don't seem to be nervous at the minute. Just wishing it was the final stage 2 week wait.. Not sure what to do about work etc yet...good luck Jojo


----------



## babyxx

jackdoll are u in the royal ... are u on menopur


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey yes at the royal and I'm on suprecur... Xxx


----------



## tinkertailors

JACKDOLL said:


> Hey, I'm attending the Royal at the moment, on the sprays and counting down the days until I'm off it...making me feel very sick/dizzy and fussy head... This is our 1st go at ivf... I got a letter last week re the new clinic etc and if I wanted to change over, not sure what to do..

hi jackdoll i messaged u on another thread sorry im just reading this one now but what do u mean here what new clinic? is it rvh is opening somewhere else?


----------



## scarletrose76

Well my day has finally come ladies, been to hospital today to do bloods and supposedly picking up meds next wed, really excited and nervous, still not sure what to expect. Xx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey everyone, just want to wish u ladies good luck who have started and are about to start treatment! So exciting and terrifying at the same time xo


----------



## hopefaithcj

scarletrose76 said:


> Well my day has finally come ladies, been to hospital today to do bloods and supposedly picking up meds next wed, really excited and nervous, still not sure what to expect. Xx

Hi scarlet, do you mind if I ask is was your screening appointment where the nurses take your weight etc? Or is this another blood test they do once youve sent your form back sith period dates? We've just received letter couple weeks ago for reaching top of list and had bloods last week, just waiting on period. Am unsure as to what happens and when.. Timescales etc. I am allowed two weeks paid leave for IVF every year with my work but they need notice, which will be difficult to do! Being a pcos sufferer my periods are t regular so I'm taking proverb to speed it along a bit- bit naughty but I've waited long enough for this NHS offer!


----------



## tinkertailors

hi hopefaith i know it was the other scarlet you were asking but iv just had my appointment last week to get training on use of meds and they go thru your schedule, which i received in the post just before i went up.

so now when your af arrives you will send away the letter to tell them, they then rang me about 1 week later to ask me to come up for training your partner/husband needs to attend too they want to start you on sprays on day 21 of your cycle so ur appointment will prob be scheduled as close as it can be to this date so u dont forget anything u learn lol u might get ur schedule in the post like i did before app but i know some ladies got theirs at the training app.

so i am on sprays now at the moment i just had my appointment on wednesday past its hard to remember to take the sprays at the exact times but i have stuck to it so far. 
hope this helps a bit goodluck x


----------



## tinkertailors

hopefaithcj i just noticed your signature we r also getting icsi my df has antibodies also dont know anyone else really with this so hope this icsi works for us both and just wondered do u work in the public sector cause i do and i also dont know whether or not i am entitled to take time off or do i have to just take sick leave?


----------



## hopefaithcj

tinkertailors said:


> hopefaithcj i just noticed your signature we r also getting icsi my df has antibodies also dont know anyone else really with this so hope this icsi works for us both and just wondered do u work in the public sector cause i do and i also dont know whether or not i am entitled to take time off or do i have to just take sick leave?

Hi tinkertailors, thanks for the info- clears things up a bit! I am just waiting on Af now then ill post my form off :) yes dh's has antibodies we think due to surgery he had a baby. I have him on supplements especially 1000mg of vit c a day to help- he's not amused lol :haha:

To answer your last question, I work for a bank and have read up on their hr policies regarding IVF/adoption and maternity. Check with your hr dept perhaps otherwise you coulda use ask gp to sign you off for 2 weeks? You'll be cycling before me so best of luck! Let us know how the drugs go! 
X


----------



## babyxx

hey everyone im on day 15 northisterone and metformin is anyone else having side effects.sore tummy and very moody god love the hubby


----------



## JACKDOLL

tinkertailors said:


> JACKDOLL said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm attending the Royal at the moment, on the sprays and counting down the days until I'm off it...making me feel very sick/dizzy and fussy head... This is our 1st go at ivf... I got a letter last week re the new clinic etc and if I wanted to change over, not sure what to do..
> 
> hi jackdoll i messaged u on another thread sorry im just reading this one now but what do u mean here what new clinic? is it rvh is opening somewhere else?Click to expand...

Hi just seeing this, I got a letter telling me about new treatment starting in royal in sep. it's ivf/icsi with something extra. Think it's monitoring the embryos more and noing exactly what ones to put back in and when..


----------



## hopefaithcj

JACKDOLL said:


> tinkertailors said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JACKDOLL said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm attending the Royal at the moment, on the sprays and counting down the days until I'm off it...making me feel very sick/dizzy and fussy head... This is our 1st go at ivf... I got a letter last week re the new clinic etc and if I wanted to change over, not sure what to do..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi jackdoll i messaged u on another thread sorry im just reading this one now but what do u mean here what new clinic? is it rvh is opening somewhere else?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi just seeing this, I got a letter telling me about new treatment starting in royal in sep. it's ivf/icsi with something extra. Think it's monitoring the embryos more and noing exactly what ones to put back in and when..Click to expand...




Sounds interesting .. Can I ask when did you get put on the waiting list? Just curious why they're starting to monitor embryos more? Hoping the Royal ate pulling their finger out more, they've been falling behind in some areas I feel. I did read about a new technique where they're able to select which will be the best embryo to put in more than they do now-but this was something I thought would only be available to private patients.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi hope faith, I am a private patient but it said on the letter if you are free nhs it would be an extra £800 for you to pay and also extra £800 if your paying private. That's exactly what it is. Monitoring the embryos with cameras 24/7.. I was put on both lists July time... This is my 1st time..


----------



## hopefaithcj

JACKDOLL said:


> Hi hope faith, I am a private patient but it said on the letter if you are free nhs it would be an extra £800 for you to pay and also extra £800 if your paying private. That's exactly what it is. Monitoring the embryos with cameras 24/7.. I was put on both lists July time... This is my 1st time..

Ahh thought that was the case. Well at Lear you've got the extra reassurance of them selecting best embryo, even if its costing extra! It's my first go too on IVF, only done IUI before. Quite nervous about it all, main concern is getting OHSS and them cancelling cycle on me :( hopefully that won't happen!


----------



## babyxx

girls is that what they do anyway


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey, I'm not going for that extra thing as I've paid enough all ready! Maybe if all fails ill get it with my free cycle next time... I'm not to bad. Start injections next Wednesday then scans following week.. Just wish it would hurry up as I've been on sprays a long time.. I haven't had any other treatment! Straight to ivf. What stage are you at the moment??


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey baby, all I know is that their is a new method starting now in sep when the eggs are collected and it's extra money to go for the service even if your a private patient or NHS. If you don't op for this then you get the normal treatment! I must hook out the letter & leaflet again and read exactly what this new process is all about!


----------



## scarletrose76

Hi hope, sorry did not get back to you, but tinker was right on track, they told me I was top of list and luckily for me it was right time in my cycle to start meds today, day 21 of your cycle for me, had 3 sniffs of nasal spray today and have a slight headache, nurse was fantastic today explaining everything, looks like the 3 of us are doing ICIS same time


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi scarletrose, hope you keeping well. The headaches are awlful. I constantly have a site head.. How long is your schedule??

Just checking my letter here girls. It's called early embryo transfer assessment. Bascially the cameras sit in the incubator allowing images of the embryos to be taken every 5 minutes. The embryologist can then see each step in the embryos development without dusturbing the embryo by opening the incubator door... 1st fertility centre in NI to use this... Gosh I don't know what to do now!!!!


----------



## scarletrose76

Hi jack, god I can't sleep bloody headache and nausea every time I lie down lol, schedule is from yesterday till mid oct. 3 weeks of this yucky spray, then 2 weeks of spray and injections, then the gel, by end oct should know if it worked or not, if your on injections next week you must be 2 weeks ahead of me, any tips on quieting these side effects down?


----------



## JACKDOLL

scarletrose76 said:


> Hi jack, god I can't sleep bloody headache and nausea every time I lie down lol, schedule is from yesterday till mid oct. 3 weeks of this yucky spray, then 2 weeks of spray and injections, then the gel, by end oct should know if it worked or not, if your on injections next week you must be 2 weeks ahead of me, any tips on quieting these side effects down?

Hey, I felt the exact same. Fussy head, everytime I went to do something I got really dizzy... Awlful feeling.. I am on the sprays 7weeks now. Such a long schedule :((( I just have the sore heads now I think ur body just gets used to the drugs and adopts it.. Drink plenty of water. I also walk every night as I think it helps my sore heads .. Good luck and keep me updated?? 

How's everybody else at the minute??


----------



## scarletrose76

Hi ya all

Well nausea and dizzyness are passing now, thanks jack i have started drinking plenty of water, like you i still have a small under lying headache, i am quite emotional too, i started crying in work as i could open one of our safes lol everyone thought i was going mad, just said i had a migranne and it was hurting me to concentrate. well my other half is away with work this weekend so i plan to stay snuggled on the sofa all weekend, been to shops and got cream cakes, i am missing my friday night glasses of wine, never mind hopefully the next one i drink will be July/August next year xxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey, I know I really miss my wee glass rosa too.. Are you taking any time of work scarletrose? Think ill take a week off, I'm not one for sitting about and 2 weeks in the hse will do my head in... Nurse told me if its going to work it will work you don't need to lie horizontal...my hubby away working aswell, get abit of peace & house will still spotless lol...


----------



## scarletrose76

Yeah only taking a week off to, 14 - 18 oct when they do the egg transfer, anymore time off I would go crazy lol, work has been great, they let me take paid time off for this, they are really good to me so I miss them when I'm not in lol.


----------



## hopefaithcj

Well AF is finally here!! :happydance:
Never thought I'd be so glad to see it! Posting form in morning for schedule, just hope they don't take too long to call me in:) vitamins and supplements ordered and last glass of wine tonight. Will miss my wee G&T's and vino :( 

Anyone a rough idea how long they take to get your drug schedule sorted and bring you in for training etc?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey hope, you will be starting your drugs day 21 from 1st day of ur period... So 21 dsys from now... I never got called back until day 21! So bascially I went to hosp collected my drugs had my chat with nurse and took my 1st spray with her! It suited me well... Good luck xx


----------



## hopefaithcj

JACKDOLL said:


> Hey hope, you will be starting your drugs day 21 from 1st day of ur period... So 21 dsys from now... I never got called back until day 21! So bascially I went to hosp collected my drugs had my chat with nurse and took my 1st spray with her! It suited me well... Good luck xx

Thanks jack doll, day 21 would be a Sunday 6th October so guess they'd need to bring me in before that. I've heard of some girls being on sprays for weeks, really hope that's not the case! Want to give my employer plenty of notice for my time off, I know it's ok to go back to work after ET but I know I'll need the time to relax. Might go down to Dublin for a break- get DH to treat me :haha: 

Bit that's annoying me a bit is you say you spoke to nurse when collecting drugs..do we literally not see a consultant until scans? Just seems a bit crap we can't discuss concerns or question them. :shrug:


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey hopefaith, it's a nurse with fertility experience.. They are brillant and know a lot, so any questions you have she will beable to answer them. I'm on sprays 7weeks before I even start injections, so it's 9 weeks of drugs before egg collection. Ntemare to be honest! Why not just start me on my next day21 cycle... I do not know!!!! Anyways 7 weeks is up and I'm starting to inject Wednesday! Hope it goes ok..x any other questions feel free to ask me xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey how's everyone doing?? Well 1st injection took this morning, it was a breeze, do not know why I was getting myself so worked up about!..xx


----------



## threebirds

Hiya all, havent been in here for a bit so just popped in to catch up on everything and to sprinkle lots of babydust snd wish all of you cycling or about to cycle the very best. Looking forward to reading some good news in this thread v soon. 
:dust::dust::dust:
xxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thank you threebirds.xxxx


----------



## twinklemama

Threebirds, I've just seen your signature, I'm so sorry honey. I'm so gutted for you and DH, I really hope you're coping ok. Sending big hugs xoxo


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls, I'm following your posts and getting excited for you all! A girl I work with has started her meds in preparation for donor egg ICSI in Spain, and she's having the headaches as well, there's no escaping them lol! 

Just reading that RVH are using the time lapse embryo monitoring, I can't believe they're actually doing this! They're usually so backward. I can't find the literature we got from our consultant about it, but it can increase live birth rates by up to 56% so if you can afford it, I would definitely go for it girls. 

AFM, we've decided to wait until early next year before having another cycle. GCRM are due to start treating people in mid-November, so even if we started then, we'd be finding out the result at Christmas, which would make it amazing or pretty crap, and we've just moved into our new house so we don't want to chance the first Christmas in it being rubbish and depressed! And I don't want to be just on drugs and not able to have a drink! Plus, we don't want to be in the first lot of patients treated in the new clinic and be their guinea pigs! 

Anyway, hope everyone is well, enjoy the weekend! Xo


----------



## babyxx

hows everyone getting on ??


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks twinklemama... 

Baby getting on ok, how did you get on today? How you feeling on the injections? Xxx


----------



## babyxx

got on ok was very rushed in royal today said I had a good amount of follicles but small I think its normal they seemed happy enough what about u ?


----------



## baps

Threebirds so sorry to read you're signature hope you are keeping well xxx Twinkle babe it good idea leaving the next cycle till the new year you should be well relaxed and destressed and get to enjoy first Xmas in new home xxx Would just like to wish the new ladies currently cycling the very best of luck xxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks Baps, hopefully have more good news on this thread, baby I was the same, all looking good and drugs doing what they should be doing..x did they confirm your egg collection day?


----------



## babyxx

no didn't comfirm egg collection, when is your next appointment ..also ive a dilemma ive a wedding on Saturday should I take a drink or not


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey baby, I've to go back Friday, then they will confirm egg collection day. Oh I'm not sure what you should do! I only took few glasses of wine while I was at a wedding at the start of my schuduel. But when I did have my appointment with nurse at the start she did tell me that a few glasses of wine osscionally was fine! Enjoy ur wedding..x


----------



## babyxx

ya think ill just have a couple .. are u nervous about egg collection what they say at scan I found they tell u very little or was that just me ,sorry for all questions


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi baby, yes take a few, I didn't want to let people think I wasn't drinking at the wedding I went too! Then I would have got oh have you baby news etc.. So I sipped over some wine. Not at all ask away! I was in and out very quickly! Originally on my schuduel the nurse had said Monday 30th would be planned egg collection day and wed/thur back in.. So I asked the consultant yesterday will mon still be planned day as my husband needs to book off work etc, and he just said you will know Friday, it may be mon,tue r wed!! Wish it was Monday to be honest!! I'm on 187.50 inject, and he kept it at that!! He just said drugs doing what there meant to be doing! I'm having abit of discomfort around my lower belly. Can barely allow pressure on it...so uncomfortable wearing jeans etc.. I really hope Saturday is my last day of injections as I'm fed up now...


----------



## babyxx

ah hun I know actually how u feel with drink .. I really hope my egg collection is Monday too as my hubby is working too and has to go away with work worst timing ever !!! but sure it is what is is .im having a little discomfort but nothing major ,WHAT US WOMEN HAVE TO DO !


----------



## babyxx

187 per injection


----------



## GemmaG

Hey girls

Just popping in to see how everyone is doing

Threebirds I'm so so sorry huni can't believe that you are going through this again life is so cruel sometimes sending huge :hugs: Twinkle I think you are right to wait until after the new year would be a lot going on at least you can enjoy Xmas in your new house and have loads of drinks :)

Good luck to the other girls cycling will be popping in to see how you all get on wishing you all the best with your treatments :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babyxx

how is everyones hubbys coping


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hubby not really saying much, he got work sorted for next week today and made them aware he will be off few days at late notice..they were fine.. But apart from that he doesn't say a big pile.. What about yours?


----------



## babyxx

having a down day its hard .. hows tummy how got my acuputure today and that was sorer than injection any one else find this


----------



## babyxx

well in today 27 plus follicles NIGHTMARE !drugs cut way down planned collection Monday but may have to freeze and transfer in 6 weeks .docther was very happy with result but I can help be disappointed ,how did everyone else get on


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey baby, just private mailed you there...


----------



## babyxx

didn't get pm jack doll


----------



## JACKDOLL

Just sent again baby, try not to be dissappointed hun, at least they can be frozen xxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Help ladies...any idea what sperm is best. Ie day 2/3/4.. I forgot to ask the question today and now I'm freaking out checking google... My Egg Collection is Monday..


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey so this is the day before egg collection and no more sprays or Injections...YEA..never thought I'd see the day.. Feeling ok, have my brothers 18th birthday dinner Tonte in cosmos Belfast, looking forward to it.. Feeling really good today, lets hope everything goes to plan tomorrow..xxxxx 
Good luck to everyone else.... :)))


----------



## hopefaithcj

Hiya girls, do any if you know or have the telephone number to ring to check on where schedule is? Day 21 is this Friday and haven't heard and just want to make sure I'm not forgotten about! X


----------



## JACKDOLL

02890635888. Good luck xx

Baby how did you get on today?


----------



## Babyxxxxxxx

Jack doll so happy had 18 eggs and they are not freezing its a fresh transfer I'm over the moon how u get on x


----------



## Babyxxxxxxx

How did everyone else get on ?? How is everyone feeling


----------



## Babyxxxxxxx

JACKDOLL said:


> 02890635888. Good luck xx
> 
> Baby how did you get on today?

Hey u get mes below


----------



## JACKDOLL

Oh that is amazing news.. So happy for you.. I had 7eggs. Egg collection was the most horrific thing I've ever experienced in my live!! I really did not have myself prepared for that.. I'm uselly really good with pain but oh no it beat me this time...


----------



## Babyxxxxxxx

I found it ok to be honest how u feeling now x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Go you! That is great, was near enough getting a drip and everything after... I am dramatised... Just lying in bed here and giving orders, hubby away getting me a banana milkshake. Think I passed out at one stage... strange how it affects people in different ways..


----------



## Babyxxxxxxx

Milk it lol no other girls said the same chick well get loads of rest and keep me up dated tomorrow what time was your appointment


----------



## tinkertailors

hey ladies iv been following your posts im scheduled for ec on monday so im not looking forward to it now after reading your posts as i had a horrific experience with hsg a few years ago oh god was it really bad how long does it take


----------



## hopefaithcj

Babyxxxxxxx said:


> Jack doll so happy had 18 eggs and they are not freezing its a fresh transfer I'm over the moon how u get on x


Great stuff! I've high AMH, it was in the 90s last time they did the test and really worried about them cancelling transfer if too many follicles, waited too long for this NHS go :( been reading up on what I can do to make a fresh transfer goes ahead. Ringing them tomo to ask where schedule is so am few weeks away from any EC yet! I'm really worried about pain too as RFC seem to do pain relief diff for EC than clinics in England :s I want to be numb!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Tinkertailers, please try not to worry too much, everyone is different. Look at baby she had 18 eggs removed and hardly felt a thing... I don't know what happened me, I just felt everything happening inside me. They give you pain relief through your vein in your arm and keep giving you it throughout the process. I had gas & air aswell which helped a good bit... I am uselly the girl that doesn't feel pain but I don't know what came over me yesterday!! you will be fine. The consultant is brillant and keeps telling the nurses to put more drugs into you! I'm sorry now I put that post up but I really didn't expect it... Good luck and please keep me posted. Xxxx


----------



## Babyxxxxxxx

Thinkerbell please dnt worry I found it fine just like slight period pain and I had 18 eggs! Remember it will all be worth it xx


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone

Well done Baby & Jackdoll getting all those eggs yesterday. Hope they are fertilising nicely and doing really well :dust::dust::dust:
What day will ET be?
Keeping everything crossed for the pair of you, and for everyone else cycling at the moment.

X


----------



## Babyxxxxxxx

Dnt know when transfer day is waiting to ring this morning so nervous out of 18 I'm hoping 1 is doin As its told :)


----------



## Babyxxxxxxx

Jack doll how did u get on x


----------



## Babyxxxxxxx

13 eggs


----------



## JACKDOLL

Out of 7 eggs I've got 4 embryos...keep growing embies...x :) :) :)

Well done baby :)


----------



## Babyxxxxxxx

Brill jack doll xx only takes on when is your transfer


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thur or Sat. Not know until thur. What about you baby? Oh I know it only takes the 1. It's all about the quality she informed me..xx so exciting keep thinking about them.. Ate you off work


----------



## hopefaithcj

So rang RFC today-schedule ready and appointment Friday :) good end to a crappy day. 

Good luck jackdoll and baby- fingers crossed for u both! Hopefully all going well it'll be me next:)


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi hopefaith, I'm sure you are over the moon your another step further :) :) well done xx


----------



## twinklemama

Well done girls on all those eggs and embies! Keeping my fingers crossed for u all that they keep growing! xoxo


----------



## hopefaithcj

Quick question girls. Haven't yet received my letter Royal posted to me about my schedule appointment on Friday but does DH have to attend aswell or just me to go over drugs and administering etc?


----------



## JACKDOLL

No your hubby doesn't have to be there if he can't make it! Although if my memory takes me back to when i spoke with a consultant i think be told me the nurse likes to see both at this appointment...takes about an hour.. Why don't you phone and ask the question, no harm in asking hun.x


----------



## hopefaithcj

JACKDOLL said:


> No your hubby doesn't have to be there if he can't make it! Although if my memory takes me back to when i spoke with a consultant i think be told me the nurse likes to see both at this appointment...takes about an hour.. Why don't you phone and ask the question, no harm in asking hun.x



thanks mrs. I just came home and letter had arrived with my schedule, they rang me anyway to change appointment to friday morning instead as they have a training session friday afternoon. Looks like im on short protocol from what i can tell. starting Menopur from 23.10.13 with Cetrotide aswell ..
Metformin from next week with Northisterone. Lovely..back on the metformin, not looking forward to the side affects of that! :nope:

thought i'd be on sprays like most others:shrug:


----------



## JACKDOLL

At least its a short one! Never heard of any of those drugs before. Good luck, it's all happening now.xx 

This waiting around to see if your embies have made it to day3 is awlful... I don't know how I'm going to cope with the 2ww ( hoping I do get to that stage) :)


----------



## babyxxxx

waiting to ring to see how I got on im a nervous wreck


----------



## babyxxxx

hopefaith I was on all the same drugs as u x


----------



## babyxxxx

any news jackdoll xx


----------



## babyxxxx

I was on same protocol :}I had 27 follicles and got 18eggs and 13 fertilized:}I was on the lowest dose of everything


----------



## babyxxxx

how are u feeling


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey girls... So I had 7 eggs of which 4 fertilised.. 
On day3 I still have 4 perfect quality embryos... I am delighted... Day5 transfer is on saturday.... Never felt as happy as this. Can't believe my wee babes are all still perfect... :) :) :) :) :)


----------



## babyxxxx

so happy for u jackdoll xx im Saturday too 11 oclock when u in xx


----------



## babyxxxx

what is the advantage of day 5 does anyone know


----------



## JACKDOLL

9am baby...how was your eggs??


----------



## babyxxxx

Yep 6 day 5 I'm over the moon :)


----------



## threebirds

jackdoll & baby, that's great news for you both, good luck for Saturday girls x
:dust:


----------



## hopefaithcj

Great news girls :) glad things are going well for you's so far. You're a bit ahead of me do I'll be watching and have fingers crossed for you. I'm down there tomorrow at 9 to get my drugs and injection training :) not hard as IVF done x4 iui with Gonal -F before. Hate injections but somehow find the strength to get on with them! 

Is 5 day blasto stage? I'd love mine to get to blasto stage :happydance:

Just hoping I don't get OHSS- managed to work myself up after reading girls getting their ET cancelled due to it.


----------



## JACKDOLL

hopefaithcj said:


> Great news girls :) glad things are going well for you's so far. You're a bit ahead of me do I'll be watching and have fingers crossed for you. I'm down there tomorrow at 9 to get my drugs and injection training :) not hard as IVF done x4 iui with Gonal -F before. Hate injections but somehow find the strength to get on with them!
> 
> Is 5 day blasto stage? I'd love mine to get to blasto stage :happydance:
> 
> Just hoping I don't get OHSS- managed to work myself up after reading girls getting their ET cancelled due to it.

Hey, yes it's blastostage. You need to have more than 4 good quality eggs on day3 to bring you to a day5 transfer.. I couldn't believe it. My 4 fertilised eggies were still all excellent quality on day3 ... 

You will be fine try not to stress out, I walked every night while on the drugs. Cleared my head out good bit..xx let me know how it goes tomorrow :) good luck


----------



## JACKDOLL

How did you get on today hopefaith??


----------



## JACKDOLL

Quick update girlies... I have 1 blastocyst onboard... Lets hope it's snuggled up for the long run....xxxx :) :) :)


----------



## twinklemama

Jackdoll, that's amazing you've got a blasto on board, getting to day 5 transfer means they have the choice of the strongest embryos. If they can make it to day 5 in the "false" environment of the lab, the chances of them implanting and resulting in a pregnancy are seriously good. Fingers crossed for u pet, now the long bit starts lol! Xo


----------



## twinklemama

Faith, I had the short protocol on my first cycle, but not with metformin etc, my AMH must be lower, all I can say is that cetrotide made my tummy really itchy so get a cold facecloth and some hydrocortisone cream ready for straight after the injection! Otherwise it was grand. Good luck!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thank you so much twinkle mamma... I really hope this few weeks fly in..


----------



## hopefaithcj

JACKDOLL said:


> How did you get on today hopefaith??

Hey. Was ok actually thNx. dh wasn't great though lol. Nurse thought he was about to faint when he saw needles etc! Anyone would think he's the one getting all the injections ;) 
Nurse was lovely and explained it all it for me, starting northisterone tablets first for a week then metformin then introduce menopur. Ideally looking at 4/11/13 for ET.. But we'll see! 
Poor DH got a bit tearful in car after, think it dawned in him what's about to happen and what I have to do in all this. Sometimes have to try remember it takes 2 to make a baby and his feelings count too!

JuSt hope and pray I respond to drugs well but not too well that they do a freeze all and I have to wait longer :(


----------



## hopefaithcj

Twinklemamma do I mind if I ask what your AMH was? I asked the nurse and she told me anything over 20 was high and mine was 93... wtf lol
Stupidly high! So I know they have me on low dose to see how i get on, just don't want it to be crap and not perform and I wind up with loads of immature eggs. High protein diet and supplements has started :)

Fingers are crossed for you jackdoll, hope it goes to plan. Blasto stage is def a v good sign of embryo quality :) x


----------



## JACKDOLL

hopefaithcj said:


> JACKDOLL said:
> 
> 
> How did you get on today hopefaith??
> 
> Hey. Was ok actually thNx. dh wasn't great though lol. Nurse thought he was about to faint when he saw needles etc! Anyone would think he's the one getting all the injections ;)
> Nurse was lovely and explained it all it for me, starting northisterone tablets first for a week then metformin then introduce menopur. Ideally looking at 4/11/13 for ET.. But we'll see!
> Poor DH got a bit tearful in car after, think it dawned in him what's about to happen and what I have to do in all this. Sometimes have to try remember it takes 2 to make a baby and his feelings count too!
> 
> JuSt hope and pray I respond to drugs well but not too well that they do a freeze all and I have to wait longer :(Click to expand...

Morning, not be long coming round to your EC and ET . You will be fine try not to worry to much.. 
Poor hubby, hope he's ok now, they really do try their best and try to understand it all. 

Thanks about the blasto, I hadn't really looked into egg transfer until mine was about to happen, and it seems 5day transfers are higher success rates so I just have to hope for the best and try not to think to much about it all until test date..
You will be fine and keep me updated...xx

Baby how did your ET go? Hope your feeling ok..


----------



## GemmaG

Hey everyone

Just wanted to pop in and see how you are all getting on! Really wish you all , all the best with your current treatments I really hope I come back and see some good news :)

jackdoll congrats on your perfect blast :happydance: and woohoo for being PUPO sending loads of :dust: keeping everything crossed xx

Baby hope all went well with your transfer xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

GemmaG said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and see how you are all getting on! Really wish you all , all the best with your current treatments I really hope I come back and see some good news :)
> 
> jackdoll congrats on your perfect blast :happydance: and woohoo for being PUPO sending loads of :dust: keeping everything crossed xx
> 
> Baby hope all went well with your transfer xx

Thanks Gemma, imagine you set this thread up a year ago and it's still going!!!! Hope you hubby & the twins keeping well xxxx


----------



## GemmaG

I know right!!!! It's crazy it honestly seems like yesterday x


----------



## twinklemama

Hopefaith, my AMH was only 17ish, so I'd imagine you'll get loads more eggs than I did on menopur. Prof McClure put me on that antagonist cycle, but both our consultants at origin and gcrm said he was being over-cautious about OHSS and that they wouldn't have expected me to hyper stimulate with that level of AMH. Saying that, I did end up with mild OHSS after only getting 5 eggs, I think it just didn't agree with me. And ive heard that origin had to close last june for 2 weeks cos of regulatory issues which resulted from someone getting severe ohss so im guessing they were just being extra careful around the time of our treatment planning at origin.
I'm assuming the other drugs ur gonna be on are to avoid OHSS and improve egg quality? The high protein diet really worked for me, a pint of milk every day and plenty of eggs and meat! It left me really windy lol, but it worked! And so did the hot water bottle, so thankfully for u the weather's to get cold this week so u can cuddle up with a hwb each night! 
Hope ur hubby's feeling better now, I think we're all guilty of forgetting how they feel sometimes. It was actually my hubby who wanted to wait until after Xmas before we start again, he doesn't feel quite ready yet. He said its hard for them cos its so out of their control. I know we can't do much except follow the drugs etc, by at least we can feel stuff happening to our bodies, they just have to watch us being miserable and bloated! Anyway, hope ur keeping well! xo


----------



## twinklemama

Baby, hope all went well! xo


----------



## hopefaithcj

twinklemama said:


> Hopefaith, my AMH was only 17ish, so I'd imagine you'll get loads more eggs than I did on menopur. Prof McClure put me on that antagonist cycle, but both our consultants at origin and gcrm said he was being over-cautious about OHSS and that they wouldn't have expected me to hyper stimulate with that level of AMH. Saying that, I did end up with mild OHSS after only getting 5 eggs, I think it just didn't agree with me. And ive heard that origin had to close last june for 2 weeks cos of regulatory issues which resulted from someone getting severe ohss so im guessing they were just being extra careful around the time of our treatment planning at origin.
> I'm assuming the other drugs ur gonna be on are to avoid OHSS and improve egg quality? The high protein diet really worked for me, a pint of milk every day and plenty of eggs and meat! It left me really windy lol, but it worked! And so did the hot water bottle, so thankfully for u the weather's to get cold this week so u can cuddle up with a hwb each night!
> Hope ur hubby's feeling better now, I think we're all guilty of forgetting how they feel sometimes. It was actually my hubby who wanted to wait until after Xmas before we start again, he doesn't feel quite ready yet. He said its hard for them cos its so out of their control. I know we can't do much except follow the drugs etc, by at least we can feel stuff happening to our bodies, they just have to watch us being miserable and bloated! Anyway, hope ur keeping well! xo


hey mrs, yes they have me on metformin then in a week or so I will start menopur low dosage, then shortly after i'll add cetrotide to the mix. Bit worried about my amh, I really really want to avoid a freeze all- I think I would be quite disappointed having to wait longer, even if it was for the best. I have seen on other sites women with even higher amh, one had an amh of 300-something!! :wacko: so I am thinking i'll hopefully be ok if I just drink pleanty of water, high protein diet and taking it easy! 
DH is ok now, said he just had a bit of a moment bless. He just freaked when he realised all what i'm putting my body through and he felt helpless. Its a big birthday for me next week so that should be fun not being able to have a drink to celebrate !!

xo


----------



## GemmaG

Jackdoll just popping in to see how your getting on!?!? You must be testing today or tomorrow?!? 9dpt (14dpo) if I'm right......hope your still hanging in there any signs yet x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey Gemma. They give me wed test date. And yes I'm 14dpo today! I thought I should have been testing today/tomorrow... What do you think Gemma..xx

I don't have any signs apart from sore & larger boobs and a few mild pains in my belly yesterday morning... Also had the runs yesterday!! 
Can you remember what signs you had xx


----------



## GemmaG

JACKDOLL said:


> Hey Gemma. They give me wed test date. And yes I'm 14dpo today! I thought I should have been testing today/tomorrow... What do you think Gemma..xx
> 
> I don't have any signs apart from sore & larger boobs and a few mild pains in my belly yesterday morning... Also had the runs yesterday!!
> Can you remember what signs you had xx

Wow getting to 14dpo is amazing!! To be honest I was a nightmare lol I tested at 9dpo and had a positive with the twins...... They usually give you a test date past when AF is expected to arrive so that you don't test too early going on a lot of the other girls AF usually arrives 12/13dpo so I think it's looking good! I had no real signs if anything other than mild ohss but I knew deep down it had worked!

In all honestly a test would usually be positive by now but it's totally up to you how you feel about testing before their date! Let me know if you do but don't let me be a bad influence on you lol xx


----------



## GemmaG

Oh and I had a slight bit of spotting that turns out was implantation was so slight though literally a couple of dots! X

I went back and copied this..... From the day I got my first positive.

Thanks sweetie cautiously optimistic but I don't think I will believe it until I get past my AF date will keep peeing until then have had no symptoms at all except tiredness that happened today felt dead on my feet it just came over me this afternoon and shooting pains down my vajayjay lol and that was a few days ago! Im also so freaking hot especially at night. Positive thoughts = positive lines babe I have a good feeling about us both we have been in it together from the start and we will finish together with our BFP!!! All your signs at the mo sound like post retrieval things, implantation will happen after 6th day! You will do it girl I know u will xxxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Ok thanks Gemma. Ill keep you posted chic xx

This wait is a ntemare..


----------



## GemmaG

I know missus it's the longest 2 weeks ever. Good luck huni xx


----------



## threebirds

Good luck Jackdoll x
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JACKDOLL

Well girls. BFN.... Gutted but have to look forward to my next cycle or even a natural miracle BFP...
Thanks for everything girls and good luck to everyone in the forthcoming cycles xxx


----------



## GemmaG

So sorry Jackdoll :hugs: xx


----------



## hopefaithcj

Sorry to hear that jackdoll :( xo


----------



## threebirds

:hugs: Jackdoll, thinkin of you... It's such a tough process xx


----------



## twinklemama

Awh Jackdoll, so sorry to see ur news. Hope ur holding up ok xo


----------



## hopefaithcj

Well.. Day 1 of Menopur :( let's say I'm not a fan of those injections! Was white as a sheet and a big wuss! Hopefully it'll get easier. DH was a trooper making a coffee for me and kept saying "good girl"-Lol! 

Hope you're all keeping well. Jack doll hope you're feeling a wee bit better x


----------



## twinklemama

Hey everyone! How are u all doing? 
Hopefaith, how are u getting on so far pet? I'm sure ur well used to the injections now. Have u had any scan yet? Xo


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey hopefaith, how are you getting on?
When's planned EC?
I'm ok, going to get Xmas over me then start cycle no2 in January/February time..

Halloween was great craic with the nephews..xx


----------



## hopefaithcj

Hey, yes I've had 3 scans now one more tomorrow which will be last one. Saw dr Williamson on Thursday, so glad as I prefer her to the others. Left ovary had lots of follies few and right had two that were quite big- forget the measurements but dr was c happy. Bloods taken every scan is a bit annoying but so far they've come back ok- they don't seem worried about OHSS yet! Feel like a whale though :( so bloated and achey. 

Hopefully all going well EC will be Tuesday- brickin it as I'm no good with pain! 

Glad you're feeling a bit better jack doll you've a great attitude to staying focused on jan/ feb cycle :) 

X


----------



## JACKDOLL

Good luck hopefaith for tomorrow...hope you get lots of eggs and make sure you rest after and let OH do all.. 

Thanks misses, I don't know how I'm being so strong through all this, I just look at my hubby and think to myself how lucky i am to have him and if its only me & him for the rest of our lives then I'm a lucky girl as he is one in a million xxx 

Sleep tight and keep us updated on you egg collection xxx


----------



## hopefaithcj

JACKDOLL said:


> Good luck hopefaith for tomorrow...hope you get lots of eggs and make sure you rest after and let OH do all..
> 
> Thanks misses, I don't know how I'm being so strong through all this, I just look at my hubby and think to myself how lucky i am to have him and if its only me & him for the rest of our lives then I'm a lucky girl as he is one in a million xxx
> 
> Sleep tight and keep us updated on you egg collection xxx

Well I'm absolutely crushed. Been up at that bloody place everyday since Sunday and dr says today I'm at risk of hyper stimulation-potentially badly as I've nearly 30 follicles on right and left has lots too. He was for candling whole thing at one point but decided to go a head Thursday morning for ec but do a freeze all instead. Just feel like I've let dh down and my body has let me down again. Fet haven't a great success rate I don't think, I maybe wrong... But just fed up. 2 years waiting and it feels like a waste of time. I'm feeling ill now though so part of me deep dins understands why they're doing freeze all, I'd be in hospital if it did go ahead and was a bfp- just upsetting.
I'll get over it eventually. I'll pop back on Thursday and let u know how many they got etc. 
thanks for the support girls:) 
X


----------



## JACKDOLL

So sorry to hear this mrs, but please try and stay strong, at least it hasn't been cancelled on you. Stay positive and be strong,
Everything crossed for Thursday.xxx


----------



## hopefaithcj

Well ec done, was awful, got myself into a right state. They got 30 eggs though! No wonder they were worried about OHSS. I've also got some sexy stockings to wear to prevent blood clots and Cabergoline tablets to take. Feeling sore and a bit woozy still from morphine, they topped it up a couple of times thank god! Ringing tomo to see how many fertilized- fingers crossed!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Whowhoooo well done... 30eggs is amazing. Lets hope you get lots of fertilised eggs mrs.xxx

EC was the worse experience of my life!!!! I cried out loud the whole time!!! did not expect that pain what so ever


----------



## hopefaithcj

JACKDOLL said:


> Whowhoooo well done... 30eggs is amazing. Lets hope you get lots of fertilised eggs mrs.xxx
> 
> EC was the worse experience of my life!!!! I cried out loud the whole time!!! did not expect that pain what so ever

Ditto Jackdoll, i cried the whole time too, before it started too. Was awful, Thought i made a bit of a fool of myself, think i was just in shock lol. I'm hoping that I have a good number of fertilized eggs to freeze so I don't have to got through all that again so soon! Was considering egg sharing in the future with GCRM, reckon they'd love me with the number of eggs i produce lol!!:dohh:


----------



## JACKDOLL

Well hopefaith, how did you get on mrs?? Xxx


----------



## hopefaithcj

JACKDOLL said:


> Well hopefaith, how did you get on mrs?? Xxx

Well, I'm over the moon!! Out of the 30 eggs, 28 mature enough and 19 fertilized!! Lots of potential frozen babies:) ovaries not so crappy after all and my eggs seem to be great if 28 of them were good enough initially ! 

Just the wee wait now for things to settle, appointment on 12th dec to start planning FET.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Amazing well done, take it easy mrs. Wish you all the best.xxx


----------



## threebirds

How's everyone doing? It's all gone a bit quiet in here.

Is anyond thinking of cycling at the new clinic GCRM Belfast??

X


----------



## twinklemama

Hopefaith, brilliant news for u pet! Hope you've gotten over the OHSS xo

Threebirds, we're gonna have our next cycle with gcrm belfast probably in the new year, they're gonna be open properly in January. Think they're seeing people for scans etc already and sending them over the Glasgow for EC and ET. Are u thinking of trying there? 

Hope everyone else is well xo


----------



## threebirds

Hiya Twinkle, yeh there or Lister but coming round to thinking Belfast in the new yr too - esp if they will do flare protocol as that might be better for us. Then if it doesnt wrk we could do final round at Lister in London in summer & have the knowledge of how I responded (or not) to flare. 
Keep in touch if you hear any more about new Belfast clinic - any idea about prices?
How are you doing? xxxx


----------



## Missytags

Hi all, I'm new to this although like most have been following this board for a while. My hubby and I are due to start icsi with rvh in feb. I'm just wondering if any of you ladies read the article in Saturdays daily mirror about the maya massage offered at a salon in Belfast that helps with fertility issues? I'm thinking about going for a consultation (£150) and booking some sessions in preparation for the ivf. Would really appreciate if anyone else has some feedback about this. 

I hope you all don't mind me joining the chat and I have learnt soo much about the process ahead from your posts xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi missytag, I've never heard of that but sure give it ago if you think it will be worthwhile. I'm starting my 2nd treatment in January time, it's a very long, hard and stressful process, but you will get threw it and look back and think how the hell have we got threw all this...and hopefully your outcome will be successful.. Unfortunately for us 1st time round didn't work, everything worked fine just got a BFN... Unexplained fertility is so frustrating at times... But anyway good luck in your forthcoming cycle and maybe we will be cycle buddies.xxxxxx


----------



## threebirds

Hiya missytag 
Good luck for your upcoming cycle! The maya massage sounds great. Id love to hear how your consulation goes. I see a trad chinese dr for acupuncture & herbs to help with fertility (& get dh to go when he can) and have also been to a wonderful woman who does hypnotherapy for fertility - this involved deep relaxation & reflexology & was lovely. Im not in Belfast though so harder for me to get to. There is also a woman in Holywood who does fertility acupuncture and I did go to her for a while (before I found the chinese dr who is much nearer to me) and I thought she was vg too.

Is anyone else getting reflexology / acupuncture / massage etc & where?

All the best lovely ladies x


----------



## Missytags

Ladies thank you for both of your replies. Jack doll I'm sorry to hear your first cycle didn't turn out as you hoped but I hope that the second cycle gives you the BFP. I can imagine that the whole process is going to be pretty stressful and at the minute I feel like I'm not normal - because if I was I'd be pregnant already - if u know what I mean. 

ThreeBirds - I've read about acupuncture being good as well but it's the thought of the needles the scare me (quite ironic since come feb ill b seeing a lot more of them!!) the stories from the massage sounded very positive. Unfortunately I'm not in Belfast either so if we go for it it will be a bit of a trek. The massage apparently helps align uterus and does work on the spleen which can be over active or under active and as a result hinder getting pregnant. I have to phone the girl back to find out more about it and possibly see about booking it. 

Thanks for sharing you wisdom on here it does help prepare me for what is a head. I've been googling and reading probably way tooooo much!! Xx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey threebirds, I'm doing grand thanks, have just been trying to keep my mind off ivf etc for a while which is why I haven't been on here much. Had a bit of a wobble yesterday after visiting a friend and everyone had brought their babies. It does get easier dealing with it but just annoys me sometimes! Plus the relentless pregnancy announcements and births on Facebook! I should really take myself off it! 
How are u doing? U must be thinking the same as me, starting in the new year again- new year, new start and all that! I've no idea about prices at gcrm but I would imagine it'll be around the same as the Glasgow treatment which is £4020 for ICSI plus whatever the drugs cost. I think there's also a fee for registration appointment which was £250 when they were still working out of medical associates. Hopefully it's a case of u get what u pay for!!!


----------



## twinklemama

Hi missytag! This page has been a godsend for me, being able to chat with girls going through the same thing is great therapy. I've heard about maya massage, a friend of a friend swears its what worked for her after several BFN's, she got her twins after introducing maya massage. I'm thinking about it myself but our next cycle will be private after our nhs cycle in april, so it will add to the costs considerably. I'm thinking more of trying acupuncture this time as the lady threebirds was using lives close to me, so it would be handy. I'm really not sure yet what to do, might go for a session of each before we start and see what I like best. 
Do u know what cycle you're gonna be on yet? Or have any dates? Maybe we'll all be cycle buddies in the new year! It's such a frightening experience first time round cos u don't really know what to expect, but I've definitely found its not as bad as I thought it was gonna be. Just the 2ww was what i struggled with-I'm the most impatient person on the planet and I couldn't cope well with not knowing what was gonna happen! I'm gonna have to come up with ways of entertaining myself better next time! Xo


----------



## Missytags

Hi twinkle mama,
Thank u for that. I do feel anxious about starting and I'm not really sure what to expect, even though I've read every forum, book and website I could get my hands on lol at my last app the nurse had said my short enough cycle because I have a very high ovarian reserve in case of over stimulation. 
I can imagine that 2ww is very hard to do!! I'm thinking that I need to slow thing down a bit because at the minute I am go go go with either exercise classes or work. It's all go. It is great to ear oter peoples experiences and also to feel that u r not on ur own cos it can be hard for friends to understand especially when they have their own bundle of joy!! I'm going to go see about the Mayan massage so will let u all know how it goes xx


----------



## hopefaithcj

Missytags said:


> Hi twinkle mama,
> Thank u for that. I do feel anxious about starting and I'm not really sure what to expect, even though I've read every forum, book and website I could get my hands on lol at my last app the nurse had said my short enough cycle because I have a very high ovarian reserve in case of over stimulation.
> I can imagine that 2ww is very hard to do!! I'm thinking that I need to slow thing down a bit because at the minute I am go go go with either exercise classes or work. It's all go. It is great to ear other peoples experiences and also to feel that u r not on ur own cos it can be hard for friends to understand especially when they have their own bundle of joy!! I'm going to go see about the Mayan massage so will let u all know how it goes xx


Hi Miss, welcome :) I've just been through my first ICSI cycle at rfc in oct/nov there. Like you I have high AMH (93.3) and was put on short protocol. Started me on a low dose then upped it and i ended up with both ovaries looking like alien egg sacks with loads of follies! They didn't want to do a fresh transfer due to ohss risk so I had a freeze all. I was initially pretty devastated but later realized why it was the best thing. You will be nervous but like the others said you will get through it all :) I am due to be back in a couple of weeks to start ball rolling for FET which will be in new year. The only thing I would give as advise (not fond of giving advise as each to their own etc) but if your a high responder just have it in your head they may well freeze all your embies and bring you back after risk of ohss passes. I was a bit naive which i guess is why i initially was gutted. Ohss isn't nice at all, even when its mild! 

best of luck mrs. Lets just have a nice xmas and try to forget all the dramas of past year for all


----------



## GemmaG

Just popping my head in to see how y'all are doing!! 

Twinklemama hopefaith good luck for the treatment in the new year hopefully it brings new beginnings for you both:hugs: 

:hi: Missytags good luck for your treatment also the girls here will be absolute lifesavers I couldn't have gotten through my treatment without having these girls to vent too!! 

Threebirds Jackdoll good luck for your next cycle whenever it will be I really hope you both get your happy ending :hugs:

Sorry if I missed anyone hope you all have a wonderful christmas and 2014 brings loads of :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## threebirds

Happy Christmas everyone xxxx


----------



## happybelle

Happy new year everyone. Wishing you all a very happy and healthy 2014. I have decided to join this for some support. We have been trying now for 18months. We have just been put on the NHS list for ICSI (husbands count is a little low, but not terrible). There is a 9month waiting time! So we have an appointment with private in Belfast next week. Very nervous and still a bit in shock that we have to go down this road but we have accepted it. Not sure when they will schedule us to start. As soon as possible I hope. Anyone else starting? Trying to keep positive!!! :wacko: xxxxx


----------



## twinklemama

Hi happybelle! Welcome! It's a nerve wracking experience going through all of this but you'll be grand! Especially with forums like this for support from girls going through it too.
I had my first appointment with GCRM belfast on Tuesday just for bloods to check my AMH ahead of a consultation with Dr Agbaje. Took them 4 goes to get a vein but eventually I bled! I'm much more positive this time around as I'm gonna have a scratch done and we're gonna use the EEVA monitoring of our embies, so hopefully it'll be 3rd time lucky for us. Just not sure when i'll be cycling yet. Which clinic are u going to privately? xo


----------



## butterflyxxx

Hi, just new to this and decided to join for some support. On NHS waiting list for ICIS at RVH. Not sure what to expect really so a little bit nervous about what's to come! Also impatient and don't like having to wait for anything!! Trying hard to stay positive!


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone
Just a wee update from me, we are going for a 3rd ICSI (1st was with Origin, got 1 egg, bfn; 2nd was with RVH, cancelled due to no response). We have an apt with the Lister in London at the end of the month & will start cycle asap after that. Hoping it will be short flare protocol with no downreg. Will have scans with Dr Agbaje at new Belfast clinic then back to London if there are eggs to collect/transfer. Im a poor responder so really need a lot of luck on our side! 

Hows everyone else doing?

X


----------



## threebirds

Hi Twinkle, when is your apt with Dr Agbaje? Have you seen him before? ;-)
Sounds like you have a great plan for this cycle. Will be keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Welcome butterfly, Im sure you'll find it really great chatting to girls on here. 

Hi Gemma, thanks for popping in here :) you are a great source of hope :hug:
Happy new year to you & yours. How are the twins? Big hugs xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey there butterfly! Loads of info on this thread so hopefully u will feel prepared when ur time comes! Wishing u loads of luck, and positive thinking in the meantime!


----------



## twinklemama

Hey threebirds, we've seen dr Agbaje a couple of times-he did my EC at the royal then we saw him at medical associates before the new gcrm opened for review- we were gonna start another cycle via his satellite with gcrm but decided to wait, but we'd made the appointment and kept it. He's really lovely, very positive but straight talking at the same time. I knew him from before anyway through my work so he's been fab, emailed me when I first contacted medical associates and has told me to email if I have any questions, which he replies to very promptly. The new clinic is lovely, the nurses are all very friendly and I ended up getting my blood taken by dr meehan as my veins are so rubbish! He was lovely too if u end up seeing him. 
Sounds like ur all geared up for another round. I've heard so many good things about the lister so here's hoping this is the lucky one for u! We're back for consultation with dr Agbaje on 3rd feb, I'm gonna have a scratch done this cycle so not sure when i'll be able to start dr, but I'm hoping its fairly soon. Maybe we'll be cycling together!


----------



## threebirds

twinklemama said:


> Hey threebirds, we've seen dr Agbaje a couple of times-he did my EC at the royal then we saw him at medical associates before the new gcrm opened for review- we were gonna start another cycle via his satellite with gcrm but decided to wait, but we'd made the appointment and kept it. He's really lovely, very positive but straight talking at the same time. I knew him from before anyway through my work so he's been fab, emailed me when I first contacted medical associates and has told me to email if I have any questions, which he replies to very promptly. The new clinic is lovely, the nurses are all very friendly and I ended up getting my blood taken by dr meehan as my veins are so rubbish! He was lovely too if u end up seeing him.
> Sounds like ur all geared up for another round. I've heard so many good things about the lister so here's hoping this is the lucky one for u! We're back for consultation with dr Agbaje on 3rd feb, I'm gonna have a scratch done this cycle so not sure when i'll be able to start dr, but I'm hoping its fairly soon. Maybe we'll be cycling together!

Hiya Twinkle, the new clinic sounds really great. Def good to have more options in NI. I reckon it does sound like we'll be cycling together :) that would be great. Yeh totally agree about Dr Agbaje (he's been so good at answering my emails too) & cool you knew him already. What work do you do? 
Im getting a bit nervous about Lister apt next week but will be good to get there. All the best xx


----------



## ruby84

Hi everyone,
I used to be in this thread long ago. I just thought I would pop in to say hello :flower: I was blessed with a baby boy in november. Healthy 7pounder via normal delivery. 

We were given only 4% of successful ICSI cycle as I had severe polycystic ovaries, and other hypersensitivities (My body will try to kill my embryo thinking it as a virus) :sad1: My hubby had severe male factor infertility as well. BUT.. against all odds, miracle did happen. I had to fight with Gestational Diabetes, Uncontrolled Asthma, SPD and PGP and on top of it a horrible mother in law and a full time job as a nurse in NHS. 

But somehow, I managed to get my little man to full term and had a normal delivery (18 hours labour - which he is gonna hear rest of his life :haha:).

The one thing which got me going was this forum, and this thread buddys, for which I am always grateful. Though I couldn't post, I was trying to read all your posts. :hugs:

Good luck to you all. Lots of baby dust and prayers for everyone. Keep your hopes up. :hugs:

Ps: My sister who also had polycystic, has now conceived and expecting a baby in May. She conceived through Letrozole 3rd cycle.


----------



## twinklemama

Congratulations Ruby! So happy u have been blessed with your little miracle! Hope ur both doing well! xo


----------



## twinklemama

Hey threebirds! We had our appt today for consultation with dr Agbaje. All very positive, my AMH had gone up to 40! It was 16 back in origin, I didn't realise it could fluctuate so much. Our case will be discussed on Thursday at the consultants meeting then the nurses will be in touch to arrange consenting appt and scheduling, then we'll be underway! 
Have u had ur lister appt yet? Good luck if u haven't been yet xo 
I work as a dentist btw, such fun (NOT!) xo


----------



## threebirds

twinklemama said:


> Hey threebirds! We had our appt today for consultation with dr Agbaje. All very positive, my AMH had gone up to 40! It was 16 back in origin, I didn't realise it could fluctuate so much. Our case will be discussed on Thursday at the consultants meeting then the nurses will be in touch to arrange consenting appt and scheduling, then we'll be underway!
> Have u had ur lister appt yet? Good luck if u haven't been yet xo
> I work as a dentist btw, such fun (NOT!) xo

Hiya Twinkle, so pleased your consultation went well, that is a super AMH :thumbup::thumbup: (The highest mine has ever been was 3!). The new Belfast clinic sounds great. I'm sure working as a dentist is really interesting, I work in education, but don't want to say too much as NI is such as small place lol and I don't want students or colleagues finding me here :blush:

We didn't make it to the Lister as 3 days before we got ..........
a surprise natural bfp!!!!! How's that for feckin mad timing! It is super early days so we are afraid of another loss and just taking it minute by minute and day by day.

All the best, xx


----------



## twinklemama

Threebirds, that is amazing news!!! Congratulations pet! What a fantastic reason to cancel your trip to the lister! I'll keep everything crossed for u that this works out for u both this time. 
I have my first acupuncture session tomoro evening then our consent appointment on Tuesday, so we're all ready to go. 
I know what u mean about ni being a small world btw! Xo


----------



## threebirds

Thanks Twinkle, I have had a wee scare with a small bleed on Sat, so no idea if pregnancy is ok or not & going to wait another wk or so for scan - no point going to early and being told to come back in a week. 

Im so excited for you that you are about to start your gcrm belfast cycle :) Who are you going to for accupuncture? Good luck 
:dust:
xx


----------



## twinklemama

Threebirds, fingers crossed everything is ok. Have you had your scan yet?
I went to Liz Duggan in Holywood for acupuncture. She was really good, explained the rationale behind it all. I'll definitely go back to her when I've got my dates. 
Also had our consent appointment with the nurse. They're putting me on an antagonist cycle this time which I'm not that enthused about as I didn't really respond well the last time I was on it with origin. I've no idea why they think I'm gonna respond better than last time but apparently their approach is all AMH-based. 
Anyway, hope all is well xo


----------



## butterflyxxx

Just got my letter through to say have reached top of waiting list.

Would anyone who has been through this before recommend taking time off work between the ec and tww? I wasn't planning to but have been told different things by different people. Just wondering what any of you thought??

Xxx


----------



## nette1980

Hey!

been reading this thread for a few weeks now and thought it about time i should join in and share my thoughts and hopefully recieve more of yours!

for those who are on the IVF waiting list: i join the list in aug 2013, to be told i would be seen hopefully within a year. i called at the reception desk after that appointment only to be told " to be honest we are working on a 6 - 9 mths waiting list"... onyl to receive a letter saying i was at the top of the list 5 months later!!! great!

i had my first appointment for blood screening on 21.02.2014 and to be honest the app was less than 5 mins and was seen well before my appointment time and nurses were so nice and friendly.

my next appointment is to tak through my medication and they are saying its a 2 hr long appointment.. .but to be honest i dont think it will take that long. i have been through 6 cycles of IUI and am well familiar with self injecting, sprays and releasing drugs and the 2 week wait!!.

has anyone else recently been going through this stage at present and is there any advice they could give me or opinions on their treatment..

also i was told i could have IV sedation for my egg retrieval, is this correct??

thanks girlies!


----------



## twinklemama

Hi butterfly! Congrats on getting to the top of the list! I'm about to start my 3rd cycle and am definitely taking some time off work this time. I went back to work after my first et, then took a day off after the second one. I'm gonna try to take a week off this time at least, I'm self employed so it's difficult but I don't care this time! xo


----------



## twinklemama

Hi nette! Looks like we'll be cycling around the same time! I'm anxiously awaiting AF to let the clinic work out dates for my schedule but I'll be starting metformin on day 21 of this cycle then stims next cycle. Of course af is late this month but on her way, and all the while pushing my start date even further away! 
Glad you've had a good experience so far at RVH. They were all really nice. I didn't get IV sedation for EC by things have changed since my cycle a year ago so I'm not sure. Hopefully they've changed it to IV tho as it's way better! Do u know what the plan is yet for ur schedule? xo


----------



## nette1980

Yes twinklemama. things definately look like we will be around the same time. 

was chatting with a friend of mine who had her second cycle 1 year ago and they have informed her since that IV is available, but you need to ask for it.... so that is all i will be asking for on my next app ( 04.03.14)... i think everyone should get it.... why not, we offer it to people for teeth extractions so why not IVF. so i will let you know how i get on with that one!!

my cycles used to be all over the show , but ever since i came of meds for IUI, my cycles seem to have become very regular. ( thats a first for me)... i am lucky to say they havent been able to find any issues why i havent been able to get pregnant... so they have labelled me with.... wait for it.... "idiopathic infertility"....!!!

hopefully i will have more answers on tues!


----------



## twinklemama

Hi nette, that's fab they can sedate u at the royal now, I had it at origin and will be having it again at gcrm- it's brilliant stuff! It gives a deeper sedation than for extractions so u will hardly remember a thing! 
AF arrived this morning so I phoned clinic and will be starting metformin on 17th march and having my endo scratch done on 18th. I'm wetting myself about it as it's the only thing that will be new to me and the nurses keep saying its "uncomfortable" which likely means it's gonna wreck! 
I love the term idiopathic, someone thought to invent a medical term for when they haven't got a clue! It's good for u tho as everything must look fine so hopefully ur cycle will give nature the little extra push it needs xo


----------



## nette1980

full steam ahead for you!.... hmmmm the endo scratch doesnt sound too appealing. anything that goes to that region thats not ment to be there is sore... you should ask for at least some gas and air... i was offered it once for one of my IUI cycles. anything that helps is worth a go. :hug: ... its nice to have a start date... it seems like you wait for ages for something to happen, but once you get a date.... time flies!


----------



## butterflyxxx

I have only been on the list five months as well, was really surprised when letter arrived as I was told it would be a lot longer. I have my blood screening appointment on 18/03/14 and second apt at end of March. This is my first time so I really don't know what to expect. I am finding it really helpful reading what you have all experienced so thanks for posting so much info. If anyone has any more tips or info on what to expect I would really appreciate hearing it, that's the part I'm finding scariest, not knowing what happens next!

Xxx


----------



## nette1980

thats great butterfly!... looks like you will only be a few weeks behind me... i will try and make sure i update as i go along... the wee nurses there are soo friendly and your first bloods appointment will be over in less than 5 mins... i have next app on tues coming so i will be asking plenty of questions and i will let you know.... my main one being i really want IV sedation... in my book its one less thing to stress about!... let us know how you get on at your apps


----------



## butterflyxxx

Thanks nette!! Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow!! Anything that makes it a wee bit easier sounds good to me, it's also good to know you need to ask for it!thanks!!


----------



## GemmaG

Hey girls 

Just popping in to see how everyone is doing!!

Threebirds massive massive congrats :hugs: I hope you are well and everything is going good such wonderful news xx

Twinklemama how are you feeling everything sounds positive that endo scratch eek sounds interesting but hey missus if it helps it's all worth it! When do you officially start D/R I see that you are on an antagonist cycle this time round what are you doing differently I really hope this is it for you sweetie everything sounds good though so fingers crossed :hugs:

Hi to all the other girls you will find so much support on here :)

AFM Well the twins are nearly 7 1/2 months I can't believe it time is flying by..... Back to work in April but I will be job sharing which is good I get to stay home with them as much as I can and my mum is taking them in the days my husband can't so making it a little easier. This is my wee miracles now have gotten so big feel so blessed and extremely lucky to have them
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nette1980

I had my appointment yesterday with the Nurse, She brought me into the room and basically asked about my last AF, then asked me to call over to the Pharmacy in the RVH and collect my drugs (big bag full!)

was seen by the nurse again and she talking through my sprays, injections, gels and my schedules.

i started AF today'ish, but will probably count tomorrow as my first day of proper AF. which means i will be downregulating starting on the 26th 4 times a day, then onto the injections when AF starts again. after that i will be full steam ahead. aiming for egg collection around 2nd or 3rd week of April....:wacko:

oh yes an i asked for my IV......:shrug:... and they said that they use to do it under GA, but they removed the facitlites from them and the only place that can do IV is the city hosp. but they dont have the embryo facilities there.... but she said the dosage of the morphine kinda drug can be upped... and patients get a good responce.... but i guess i will just have to wait and see how that pans out!!.... so they use to offer GA and now have cut right back to pain relief and gas and air.... that sounds like perfect sense... NOT!


----------



## nette1980

GemmaG..... your two little ones are beautiful... so nice to see a perfect out come!... God Bless!


----------



## twinklemama

Hey Gemma, good to hear from u! Can't believe the twins are 7 1/2 months now, where does the time go!? I'm back on an antagonise cycle this time so no down reg for me, thankfully no sprays! I start metformin to ward off OHSS on 17th, which is day 21 of my cycle, then straight on to menopur injections when AF starts, think we're aiming for EC around the second week of April. It'll be almost a year to the day since my last! I remember u saying u we're looking at egg donation, have u thought any more about it? Hope all is well xo


----------



## twinklemama

Hi nette, glad u got on well at ur appointment, they're all really nice up there. My mum is going to collect my drugs for me tomoro, have to clear space in the fridge tonight! xo


----------



## Sunshine81

Hi all.

I'm new to this site but just wanted to know if anyone is waiting to start IVF at RVH in the near future? Would be nice to have some support as I don't know what to expect. We have been told its 'unexplained fertility' which is so frustrating. We had our initial appointment mid Jan 14 and were put straight onto the waiting list for IVF. Anyone else in the same position?


----------



## butterflyxxx

Hi nette, glad to hear your appointment went well. That's a bit rubbish that they don't do iv anymore, it sounds a better option! 

I have my blood screening appointment next Tuesday and then my appointment with the nurse is 31st March, that will be day 22 of my cycle so not sure if that means I will have to wait another while to be able to start anything?

Hi Sunshine, I am in a similar position to you, this is my first time at IVF and I don't know what to expect either, the girls on this site are all really nice and I have found it really good as it gives you a wee bit of an idea about what to expect at certain appointments etc. We joined the waiting list in September and got our offer to start treatment after 5 months which was a lot quicker than I expected!


----------



## threebirds

Hiya Twinkle & Gemma & everyone who's cycling now or getting ready to :)
Thanks for your congrats & best wishes - I was too scared to post anything in case I jinx things, Im now 11wks and taking it all day by day :) This week Im going to the new GCRM Belfast for the Harmony blood test & nuchal scan (we decided we would prefer to know if there are any issues or liklihood of the preg not being viable). Will be nervewracking but also interesting to see the new clinic. We got our surprise bfp just as we were about to start with the Lister, London & would have had the scans done at GCRM Belfast.

Gemma, thanks for posting the picture, your babies are gorgeous and you are such a good inspiration for us all :hugs:

Good luck to everyone that's starting ivf at the moment. Really really hoping to see some bfps in here soon!
:dust:

Happy St Patrick's everyone x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey girls. Haven't been on here in a while... Thought if pop in and say hello to everyone, 
At the min I'm on round 2 of IVF. Unfortunately 1st time round was unsussesfull... I'm home with my drugs and phoning clinic today with my day 1st day of AF... This time around Royal have changed things around from my last cycle which was in October. The nurse said these changes are from feedback last year etc so let's hope they are for the better...
Gemma twins are beautiful. Xx


----------



## threebirds

Hi Jackdoll
Fx for your ivf cycle hun, really hope it brings you your bfp
:dust:
What changed have RFC made for your cycle this time?
X


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi threebirds, they are using a different trigger shot and starting the gels from egg collection day. This is a change on all patients. my last cycle went according to plan until the 2ww.
It looks like as if all patients will only be on sprays 2-3weeks then injections. So this will speed the process up. All being well my schedule should be in the post this week and ill know exactly when everything will be happening.


----------



## pearl2014

Hello all

I am new to this forum 

We were put on NHS ivf list in feb 14 the doc told me the waiting list is six month.

Its been very hard for me. i am trying from last four years its so depressing :cry:

I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2010 and my hubby too have low count ( not much issue according to our doc)

i already went through so Many infertility treatments

I am feeling happy after reading this forum .

I was wondering is there any preparation I have to do before they start.

Thanks a lot for +ve feedback


----------



## nette1980

Good afternoon ladies. so got my schedule in the post friday week ago, just after booking a holiday.... so had to go back and cancel holiday as it is too close to my appointments... so am on spray from 26th march and then starting injections on the 18th April and egg collection is on the 30th April .... MY WEDDING ANNIVERSARY!!! so then hoping for a 5 day transfer which is on the May day bank Holiday ..... BELFAST MARATHON DAY....which my husband has been training for!!.... so i am hoping that the drugs will work super fast and at least get me in before the 30th which will work great!.... dreading starting the meds again... had 6 rounds of IUI with same drugs and i have to say it was nice not having to spray and inject.... the things us girls have to do...
i was also down for haing unexplaned infertility but it looks like it might be a antibody problem which is why they have transferred us to ICIS.... so here's hoping!!


----------



## twinklemama

Hi girls, I've only be off here a couple of weeks and so much is happening!

Threebirds, I'm absolutely delighted for u! Hope all is going well! Xo

Good luck to everyone starting soon, and welcome to the girls who have just joined us! 

I was due to start my injections today but we've been delayed. I started metformin on 17th (which is fine, just a little nausea), and went for mock transfer and endo scratch on 18th. They weren't able to do it tho as I was told there is a couple of ridges in my cervix which are making it difficult to put the catheter in for both scratch and transfer. So now I'm going for a cervical dilatation under IV sedation on 17th April which will allow them to "map" my cervix so they can navigate it better for the next transfer, they'll also do the scratch when I'm sedated, then start next month. 5 consultants sat in a meeting discussing my cervix to decide this lol!!! So now I can relax for another week or so and have a drink at the Gary Barlow concert on Saturday, yay!

Hope all is good with everyone, night night xo


----------



## nette1980

Good afternoon ladies, I have been on my spray now for just under 2 weeks, should have been due AF on saturday, has anyone else noticed a delay in AF... i will be othe spray 2 weeks on wednesday, although i was told to phone tomorrow if there was no sign of AF.... defo not pregnant, but was just wondering how everyone else got on?


----------



## butterflyxxx

Got my schedule this week, start tablets at end of April and injections on 15th May, don't have any sprays. It's good to finally have some dates and know when things are happening! Not looking forward to having to inject myself though, is it really horrible or am I imagining that it will be worse than it really is?


----------



## scarletrose76

Hi, everyone, not been on here since I failed my ICSI and FET, on my third and finally shot at it now, took my trigger shot last night and egg. Collection is tomorrow morning. I must admit I have no side effects this time, not sore, no headaches etc makes me feel like it has not worked, I had a scan on Friday could see 8 follies on right but again my left ovary was hiding behind my bowel. I hope this is working as without side effects I'm getting more worried. 
Hope everyone is doing well on there cycles, just gonna read back and see what everyone is up too xxxxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Good luck for tomorrow scarlet rose, Im on my 2nd go at IVF. Started the sprays last week and egg collection scheduled for 12th may...


----------



## twinklemama

Good luck for tomoro scarletrose, i'm sure everything is fine, maybe a difference from ur failed cycles is a good sign xo


----------



## twinklemama

Jackdoll, I should be right with u, estimating my egg collection will be around 7th may, depending on when AF comes. Having my scratch and cervical dilatation done on Thursday, thank goodness they're sedating me for it! xo


----------



## JACKDOLL

Good luck twinklemamma..hope this is your time..... Scarlet let us know how your egg collection goes xxxx


----------



## scarletrose76

Hi all, well had egg collection this morning, arrived there, remember going in to the theatre area then next thing I know i was sat with my DH an hour later, don't remember a thing, so much easier and less painful than the first time, lol
We got 11 eggs so not bad, bit tender down below now, but DH is running about after me. Fingers crossed for the phone call in the morning


----------



## JACKDOLL

Wow 11eggs is amazing, well done scarlet rose. Everything crossed for yous.xxx anyone else in the thread planned egg collection for 12th may??


----------



## Butterfly2013

Hi ScarletRose,

Well done on your egg collection. I hope this mornings call went well for ye.

I will be starting treatment in May and to be honest the egg collection part is stressing me out. I have heard so many horror stories, and on the other hand I have heard from people that it is not too bad. I was just wondering where you are having your treatment? 

Thank you xo


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi butterfly, I am attending the royal hospital in Belfast, this is my 2nd round of IVF. Being honest I was not afraid of egg collection the first time around as I believe I have a very high pain threshold. Egg collection weakly knocked me for 6, and it was dreadful, I had to get extra pain relief and cried out loud the whole way through it. But hey look at me now going for round 2. I have made the consultant aware that I want the highest dosage before the procedure starts the next time so it's all on my notes... Good luck with your cycle, have you received your schedule?


----------



## scarletrose76

Hi, butterfly and jack drool,

Well 5 out of 11 are still going, hope they keep going strong till day 5.

Butterfly don't stress on egg collection, I have found it different both times, first round I was totally stressed and I think that added to the pain, but I was only on morphine and watched it all happening, this time I have not had any side effects all treatment, I'm a bit achy on tummy now but nothing worse than a slight period pain and for the collection I was unconscious the whole time. 

1st time I was with RVH as it was my free one on NHS, this time we paid for it and found Origin had better reviews. 

The Origin have been amazing all the staff are so friendly, I can't fault them at all.

Good luck jack doll on this second go my fingers and toes are crossed for you xx 

Butterfly stay calm and chilled, this thread has helped me a lot through my journey, rest of Goggle searches freaked me out lol xx


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone
Just popping in for a wee catch up. Congratulations on your 5 embies scarlet rose, keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Good luck to everyone cycling at the moment x

:dust:


----------



## Butterfly2013

Hi ScarletRose & Jackdoll,

Thank you for your replies.

Jackdoll, I am going for my bloods on the 30th Apr & then have treatment plan app early May. I would say I have a good pain threshold as well, have severe Endo so am used to very painful periods. This our first IVF attempt & it's our free NHS go. I think I will ask if it is possible to get as much pain relief as possible &#55357;&#56841;. What is the process? Do they administer the medication, leave you for a while for the medication to kick in and once that has happened the egg collection will begin? I'm just trying to prepare myself in advance for what happens. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Best of luck with your treatment xo

ScarletRose, I had a feeling when you said the egg collection wasn't too bad that you were not with the Royal for this round of IVF. I hope all goes well for your transfer. Let us know how ye get on xo


----------



## JACKDOLL

Butterfly, you are straight in up on the bed and get pain relift through your vain on your wrist, then few minutes later procedure started, during the procedure they give me more stuff in my vain plus gas & air! The royal are fantastic, I start my injections 30th April then planned egg collection 12th may. Don't stress over egg collection. I'm doing it all over again so it mustn't be all that bad! Lol


----------



## Butterfly2013

Thank you Jackdoll. I can't believe what a wimp I'm being. No more google for me lol.


----------



## scarletrose76

Hi all, well I ended up with a 3 day transfer today, 2 6 cell embryos put back now it's sit and wait, my first one was a 3 day transfer 8 cell and that didn't work so I'm not feeling the optimistic, DH keeps telling me to stop being so negative but I think I'm trying to prepare myself for the worst, god typing this I do sound terrible, I pray it works this time.
Must admit it was pretty cool watching them implant them, I could see my womb and a ting glow of the fluid the eggs were in, to think they could end up 2 little people is amazing.
Well gonna do the bad thing and google 3 day transfers success stories to make me feel more hopeful. Xxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Scarlet rose, congratulations on PUPO.. Everything crossed for you, do you have any frosties? I think Gemma who started this thread had a 3day transfer and she has her beautiful twins now xxx
Good luck, take it easy and keep us all posted...xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Hi girls, hope everyone is well!

Scarletrose, congrats on ur 2 embies and being PUPO! Everyone I know who has babies after ivf had a day 3 transfer, hopefully u will be the same! Now just to keep yourself busy for a couple of weeks! Are u taking time off work? xo

Butterfly, don't stress about the egg collection pet. I won't lie, it wasn't pleasant but it wasn't anywhere nearly as bad as I expected and it was far quicker too. The nurses are brilliant at helping u relax, and the doctors are all very reassuring. If I was doing it again in RVH I would ask for the laughing gas from the start. I asked for it from a few minutes into the procedure and it was only starting to work when they were finished. But u will be fine, and it couldn't be anywhere near as bad as child birth lol!

I had my scratch and mock ET today under sedation. Also had my cervix stretched to make the ET easier in a few weeks. Dr Traub did it. I had heard bad things about him before so was kinda dreading it but he was hilarious! Same humour as me and DH so he put us very much at ease. Dr Duffy did the sedation, and he was lovely too. Apparently I asked him if he could sedate me for my 2 week wait! All in all, it went well, I'm just still a bit dopey from the sedation. Scan and baseline bloods appt booked for Wednesday morning with a view to starting my injections then. 

Hope everyone has a good Easter xo


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey twinklemama, I don't seem to understand what treatment you are getting? xx
I have seen Dr Truab a few times on the Lisburn road, absolutely love him, he's all into his cars and him and hubby got on very well. Boys and their toys eh! Lol


----------



## twinklemama

Hey Jackdoll, no probs, I'll try my best to explain! I decided to have an endometrial scratch this time -they literally make 2 scratches in the lining of the womb in the luteal phase of the cycle before treatment. The theory is based on women falling pregnant quickly after having a d and c carried out after miscarriages. They reckon that the body brings in loads of healing and growth factors to repair the damage, and encourages any embryos to stick. I was also having a mock transfer as the last one was quite sore for our last cycle. They tried to do both last month in the clinic but they couldn't get any of the instruments in so they decided to bring me back this month and do it under sedation so I wouldn't feel anything. Dr Traub also stretched the cervix to make the transfer easier in a feel weeks. Hopefully it will work! I have felt fine after it, just a little bit crampy.
Now just waiting on AF to come, I'm not having sprays to down reg this time, as they reckon I might hyperstimulate. They use this protocol for women who have a good AMH, the focus is on producing a small number of good quality eggs rather than high numbers. I'm starting on menopur for stims and then adding cetrotide so stop me releasing the eggs myself. It's only 12 days of drugs, so it will fly in!
What protocol are u gonna be on yourself? Xo


----------



## JACKDOLL

Wow that sounds all good, and you have explained it pretty well.xx I'm just on the sprays for 3weeks then injections for 10days. We have unexplained infertility. I have never been pregnant, very frustrating, 2nd round of IVF this time, 
Just no get up and go with me while on the sprays. :(


----------



## twinklemama

Jack doll, I hated the sprays when I was on them last time, I had a stinking headache the whole time and was knackered too. AF arrived yesterday afternoon and I'm just waiting on a call back from gcrm to see if they want me in for bloods earlier than my planned appt on Wednesday. Would love them to bring me in tomoro but I doubt it as it would mean my EC would be on Sunday 4th so I'm guessing they'll start me on Tuesday. Hope you had a lovely Easter! We had the family round tand cooked a big turkey and ham, was yum :)


----------



## twinklemama

Off we go again, first injection done! So glad to have finally started. xo


----------



## scarletrose76

Hi jackdoll and twinkle, I hope your treatment is going well, I hated having all the headaches that came with in and injecting myself every day. Xx

Well I'm 9dp 3dt and I have no AF, I am so scared it's going to arrive like the last times, my OTD is Friday 2nd, I have sneakily POAS yesterday and got a BFN so I'm not full of confidence right now, no symptoms otherwise apart from bit of sore boobs but bet that's just medication, I've not felt preggars the whole 9 days, I just pray I'm wrong and I get a BFP soon,

Off to Germany tomorrow for a week so hopefully take my mind off things till Friday xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Scarlet I really hope you get your BFP. We all deserve it. Enjoy Germany. How many days will you be Friday? Is the origin abit different on testing days? I remember I tested a day early and it was bfn and I was so gutted wish I hadn't of tested, this time around I will not be buying any tests until test day, 

Twinkle how ya getting on? I start injections this Wednesday .


----------



## pearl2014

finally got a gudnews from royal hos I. my blood test is on 9th of may
There is number of form which we have fill , not sure . Can any one help me

Butterfly2013 did you receieved these storage from have you filled them.


----------



## butterflyxxx

We are with the royal also, we didn't fill in any of the forms, the nurse did it with us at our next appointment after bloods. Just had to read them and have an idea of what we would fill in. Start injections on 15th May, anyone got an advice or tips for doing them? Bit nervous tbh!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey girls, the Royal is very good, you can phone the nursing line anytime you want if you need any questions answered. I think the nurse completes the forms but you answer her questions. Done that over a year ago so can't fully remember, don't be scared about the injections, it's really not that bad, I'd rather have injections than sprays! The sore heads, fussy heads and tiredness really drains me.. 9 days to go and I'm drug free... Yipeeeee

Scarlet rose how you getting on? Any more tests?


----------



## nette1980

had egg collection yesterday at the RVH, they got a total of 13 eggs. which is good. waiting to phone the rvh in 30 mins to see if any have moved onto next stage. scary!!.... my egg collection went really well. slight pain the odd time.... was awake for the whole thing just the sedative pain relief in the arm and to be honest it was enough.... If I had been told I had to get more collected to day I would have no problem doing it... but I know that's not everyones experience.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey nette, wow 13 is brilliant, well done? How many embies do you have ;)


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls!
Scarletrose, keeping my fingers crossed for u getting a BFP!
Nette, well done on 13 eggs!! That's what I got at RVH too! How many embies have u got?
I'm getting on good, just took my trigger. EC at 9am on Saturday morning. Last scan today had about 7-8 follies on left, 4 on the right. A couple on the left were massive so dr Traub said they may be dysfunctional and not have an egg so we'll just have to wait and see what happens. 
Does anyone know much about oestrodiol levels? Mine were 6000 on Tuesday, no idea what today's was but have read a bit online and it says anything over 3000 is high and means ur at risk of OHSS. Panicking a bit now that we'll have to wait a while before doing a transfer if we get any embryos. 
Hope everyone is well xo


----------



## nette1980

so phoned the embryologist and I had 13 eggs, 12 were good enough to use and 11 of them have fertilised... cant believe it!!.... so I am phoning tomorrow morning to see if I have to go for the 3 day transfer tomorrow or the 5 day transfer on Monday? anyone else have same kinda results so far and how did things progress? so nervous, optimistic, scared, hopeful and stressed .... flippin crazy!


----------



## JACKDOLL

That's amazing nette, my first ivf cycle I had 7 eggs, 4 fertilised, on day 3 all 4 were still going strong so I had a 5 day transfer, what clinic/hospital are you attending? 
Do keep us updated on your embies progress. Good luck, try and relax xxx 

Twinklemama good luck in the morning, are you having EC at the royal? 

Hope everything going well scarlet.xxx


----------



## twinklemama

Nette that's brilliant! Congrats! When is ur transfer? Will u have any of ur leftover embies frozen? 

Jackdoll, I'm at gcrm belfast. I can't speak highly enough of them, honestly our experience has been really good and the staff are all so lovely and professional.

I had my EC this morning, 9 eggs collected! Was a little annoyed to begin with but they said they aim for between 6 and 10 so we did ok. Embryologist phoned and said 8 were mature so they've all been injected. He said they like to see a bit of resistance as they put the needle into the egg to inject the sperm, and 2 of the eggs were a bit soft so they probably aren't of as good quality as the rest, so we're realistically hoping for 6 embies if they all fertilise. Fingers crossed for my phone call in the morning! 

Hope everyone is well xo


----------



## JACKDOLL

Twinkle that's brilliant we'll done! them numbers are brilliant..stay positive... I can't wait until Saturday night and ill be finished all drugs..

Where is GCRM? Is Dr Truab the consultant there? 

How is everyone else at the moment?? Xx


----------



## twinklemama

Yay! We've got 6 lovely embryos! They're in the EEVA incubator now and we'll get a call in the morning to let us know how they're doing and whether it looks like a 3 or 5 day transfer. I'm really hoping for 5 this time, we've never got that far before.

Jack doll, gcrm is over at duncrue industrial estate. It's a bit of a random place for it, but the building is lovely and there's a great view from the consulting rooms. The dr's there are Agbaje, McFaul, Traub and Moohan. They're all brilliant, and the nurses are lovely too. I can honestly say our experience has been great with them, and we'll definitely be staying with them if this cycle doesn't work out. The embryologist seems to really know his stuff too. He's called Robbie Kerr, he's come over from Scotland to head up the lab. He's really chuffed with his results so far (75% fertilisation rate for icsi! which is higher than glasgows rate and the national average). He was like a wee boy being all proud yesterday when he was telling us about it lol! How are u getting on with your injections? This week will fly in for u with scans and the count down to EC! 

Hey to everyone else xo


----------



## threebirds

Thats fab news Twinkle. And great to hear that you had such s good experience at GCRM Belf - its so good to now have this other option in NI. Good luck for the transfer! X


----------



## nette1980

hey ladies, so just to give u an update: dr Agbaje carried out my egg collection at the Royal, 11 embryos we good, and I managed to get up to a 5 day transfer, which is fab. I got one blastocyte transferred this morning, while my husband was running the marathon, of which he done in 3 hrs 30( well done him). it took a lot of persuadtion to get him to do it and not to come with me, transfer took literally less than 5 mins which would have been a waste of all DH marathon training. blastocyte was excellent grade and they are hoping to 4-5 other good quality ones to freeze.... so from here on its a waiting game.... only annoyance is the gel, it makes me extremely nauseas 24hrs a day and dr said my bodoy should get used to it, but it aint enjoyable...

well done twinklemama, that's great news and a good amount as well. hope you get the 5 day transfer and all is sweet and stress free!


----------



## twinklemama

Nette that's fab news! Congrats on being PUPO! And congrats to ur hubby! I couldn't run the length of myself! 2ww is the worst bit I think, first week is fine cos u know nothing noticeable will happen to ur body, but the second week is "knicker watch" lol! Fingers crossed u get ur bfp!

Threebirds, how are u getting on?

It's day 3 for our lovely embryos today, and we're going for a day 5 transfer on Thursday! Embryologist said EEVA has predicted that 3 have a high chance of making it to blastocyst and 3 have a medium chance, so fingers crossed!


----------



## twinklemama

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I'm officially PUPO with 2 "beautiful" blastocysts, to quote the embryologist!! She was very enthusiastic! Had the transfer yesterday and it went very smoothly. We had 3 early blasts left yesterday but unfortunately they weren't suitable for freezing after another day in the incubator. I'm seriously impressed with gcrm-we got a report from EEVA with images of our two embies, plus a memory stick with footage of the 2 of them aswell, very cool. I'm easily impressed by technology lol!
Anyway, just the 2ww to endure now, really bad episode of cramping a couple of hours ago which I'm trying to be positive about- maybe it's implantation cramps! 

Nette, how are u getting on with your 2ww pet?

Xo


----------



## JACKDOLL

Twinkle congrats, that is brilliant results, good they put 2 blasts back in, I hate the 2ww, it really is the worse part, try get yourself busy!xx

I have been for scans & bloods all week, still not confirmed egg collection day yet! Could be tue or wed, maybe even thur. So more drugs for me :(( 
Really thought today would have been my last day and egg collection on Monday as originally planned..

Good luck nette... 

Xx


----------



## twinklemama

Thanks Jackdoll, fingers crossed for your egg collection this week! Can't wait to hear how you get on xo


----------



## nette1980

twinklemama!!! well the day after transfer, I managed to go and get myself a massive chest infection... currently on steroids and antibiotics.... as it was having complications with my asthma. dr was worried that the if it was treated it would have worse effect on outcome of ivf..... so feeling not to bad now... coughing like a mad woman which cant be helping emby trying to implant.... the sickness has settle though after taking gels for about 5 days... which is good.... but yeah I totally get ya, sat is my testing day.... and it was alarms went of in my yesterday and was getting really paranoid.... but yes getting paranoid with every twinge etc.... how are you getting on?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey girls, my egg collection is Tuesday. So excited, tonight is my trigger and that's me drug free, well apart from the internal gels which I don't mind... 

Can't believe I'm doing this all over again, such an emotional journey. So many ups & downs...

Twinkle when is ur testing day? Nette good luck for saturday. Are yous planning on testing early? I made it right up to the day before testing my last cycle. But I've decided not to test until the day I'm given! Xxxx


----------



## twinklemama

Oh nette, I'm so sorry to hear you're sick. I suppose tho the steroids might well help with treatment tho, u often hear of girls being put on them. Hopefully you will get better soon tho. I'm doing ok, just analysing every twinge! I can't seem to think of anything else.

Jackdoll, so glad to hear today is ur last day of drugs, good luck for Tuesday! Will keep everything crossed for u. I'm prob gonna test next Saturday or Sunday, if I get that far, both cycles before I've started bleeding before then so we'll see how it goes. Gcrm didn't actually give me a test date for poas tho, just a date for bloods. Praying I make it that far! xo


----------



## nette1980

Good luck on tues, jackdoll!!..... 

I am planning to test on the sat, which was the date I was given, but already I am super tempted to try it a bit early.... Saturday is day 13th...I don't know what to do. I got a lot of back pain this last few days and am really paranoid that its start of AF... anyone else getting symptoms at the minute. I am also getting the odd cramping pain, but surely either way that normal. If its Af, its normal symptoms & if its actually worked, it would be normal for this as well as emby would be burrowing well in, which Is why my mind is up in the air!!

how you getting on now twinklemama, what day where you told to test on?


----------



## twinklemama

I'm probably going to test on Sunday nette, it will be 10dp5dt so I should definitely get a reliable result, that's if I don't start AF before then. I can imagine I won't hold out til then tho!! I don't have any tests in the house tho so maybe I'll make it! I'm having the odd cramp now, not as bad as it was the first 2 days after transfer tho, I'm hoping it's a good sign. Boobs are sore and I'm constantly tired. Dreading going back to work on Wednesday. How are u feeling today? Xo


----------



## nette1980

i am getting really nervous. its so weird, i am getting crampy on and off, i will be 10days after 5 day transfer on wed, so i am going to try and hold of until at least thurs...arrgghhhhh.... sorry to be so graphic with this next question, are you getting a lot of creamy discharge with the gel?.... i just seem to be stock piling it all in there...lol.... boobs are sore too, ah man this is crazy!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Nette don't panic, that's normal! Sometimes it's like cottage cheese! It's just the gel inside you.. 

Girls I'm so exited for egg collection tomorrow! I went through a dramatic time my last cycle but I'm ready to do this again!! Looks like there only 4-7 follicles from my scan, but hey we only need 1..xxx

I would advise to hold off as possible! If you get a BFN you feel really disappointed and regret testing early. I know it's easier said than done but that feeling when you do the test and its not the right result is the worce feeling in the world! 

Scarlet rose how are you? Been thinking about you xx


----------



## twinklemama

Nette, are u using crinone? It's disgusting. I've had to "clear myself out" a bit as I could literally feel it building up. Not too much discharge I suppose cos I've cleared some of it away. My boobs are aching too, and the cramps are still there on and off. I'm having pains also which feel like my left ovary and my cervix. Also a bit of an ache on the wall between my lady bits and back package (sorry tmi!). I'm putting it all down to the gels. However this morning I woke up with a weird sense of smell. Thought I could smell roast chicken lol! Maybe I was just dreaming about it. Anyway, enough rambling! 

Good luck for EC Jackdoll xo

Hope everyone is well xo


----------



## Kristiina

...


----------



## nette1980

twinklemama, yes I am using Crinone... not nice stuff..so I am on 9dp5dt (14 days after egg collection)....boobs still sore, lower back pain still, no spotting or anything of that kind down below, just plenty of cream gel!!.... I also get the odd weird pains, like a cramping in one ovary, last for about 10secs then goes away, but it can be quite sore.was tempted to test in the morning but I am literally too scared.... some sat, sun mon I bet ya I still wont have tested. I am such a chicken!.... that's if AF hasn't come long before.... Saturday is my testing day which they have given me... I love rollercoasters but this one is in a league of its own...

Jackdoll..... how did your egg collection go today?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey nette, EC went ok, better than the last cycle, I got 12 eggs and today I have 4 embryos.xxxx

How are you? Have you decided about your testing, are you going to wait until test day x


----------



## nette1980

that's great Jack Doll!! glad it went well, fingers crossed for a 5 day transfer!... how are you feeling today?.... yes well.... I was planning on waiting but, this morning I decided the impatient me was going to win.... so I tested this morning... got a BFP!... I am not excited yet and probably wont until sat. to be honest even the sight of a positive one, even if its a false positive is extremely weird to see... at present I still have back pain. and I am now feeling a weird sensation just below my belly button, it feels like I have been doing situps and muscles have been pulled. but I only get this if I reach or stretch out... still the odd crampy pain. what do you think... was it tooo early to get and accurate result?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Oh nette that sounds really promising, I would test everyday now until sat and I bet it will get darker each day. Congratulations. How many days are you today??

I think I will be a 3day transfer. And to be fair I don't mind because I had a blast 1st cycle and maybe this time a 3day could be lucky for me. 

Have you 1 or 2 on board??


----------



## nette1980

i am a firm believer in whatever is meant to be will be.... and if that's a 3 day transfer, who cares as long as all goes well...keep us posted...as for me, I don't know I am totally in denial.... I used a digital test so it just said 1-2 weeks preggers... and I only have another digital and the one the hospital gave me, which is the one I will use on sat... I really don't know wether to be excited or not.... haven't even told DH, don't want to get his hopes up... this is a crazy world!... I am 10dp5dt... so that's what about 16 days after pregnil injection... surely that would be out of my system by now... does the gels have any effect on tests.... I am still trying to convince myself its a negative... as this is first ICIS I haven't a clue what to expect. you girls are a good help and support. good to chat with those who know what they are talking about.


----------



## nette1980

they would only transfer 1 as it was a good blastocyte.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Nette I really think its a true BFP but I understand you don't want to get too excitd! But you are 10dp5dt. Trigger is diffently out of your system. This is amazing xxxxxx


----------



## twinklemama

Nette, that's amazing news! The trigger is definitely out of ur system and the crinone has no effect on the test. Sounds like ur pregnant!!!!! Congrats, hopefully you're the first of a lucky tread for us all this time around xo


----------



## nette1980

hmmmm, I guess I am waiting for the bad news.... ya get used to it after all this while .... getting really weird pulled muscle sensations around belly button, nothing around uterus or ovary area today.... ladies I hope your right.... its hard to let yourself believe. twinkle mama how are you feeling today? you still getting crampy pains etc?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Happy test day nette, how are you??

Thinking & praying for your BFP twinkle xxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

I keep posting & nothing comes up. Anyway

I forgot to update you nette. The hospital phoned me yesterday while I was getting ready for ET. They told me my 4 embryos were of excellent quality and I'm havering a blast 5 day transfer on Sunday... Couldn't believe it. So happy all 4 were still growing strong... Xx


----------



## nette1980

hey jackdoll, when are u having transfer?? how are all the ur little embys growing?
twinklemama, are u testing today? ... I have a feeling its gonna work for us all!! ...told DH yesterday evening whilst walkng our dog along Helens bay to bangor... he actually is in shock, he can believe it either. yesterday morning was a strange day took another test... positive!.... was so light headed for most of the morning to the point were I was feeling extremely faint in work. I wouldn't say I was feeling sick but definitely faint. and yesterday evening I was extremely tired as well... DH is still in shock.... its hilarious he has hardly said a word, just kept looking at me and smiling! ............. don't know why but took another test this morn! yup and its still says pregnant.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Ach Nette that's just brilliant news I'm delighted for yous.. Congratulations mrs. Well done. All that hard work paid off... I'm sure hubby is speachless. I really hope I can give that news to my hubby.. 

Think we posted at the same time. I have my transfer in the morning, all 4 embryos ate excellent quality and I'm having a blast transfer.


----------



## twinklemama

Nette, I'm so delighted for u! Congratulations! 

Good luck for tomoro Jackdoll, are u going for one or two? 

I'm driving myself mental. Tested last night, it was a faint positive, faint but clearly a second line. Pretty much negative this morning, couldn't see a second line in allocated 3 mins, but a couple of hours later u can see a faint line. I took another one at 3 pm and it's faintly positive aswell within the 3 mins. All first response. Don't know what to think. Could it be possible that last nights test was hcg from 2 embies then one has dropped off so hcg isn't rising much? I've read so many forums etc that say u can't get a false positive or evaporation lines on first response. Also just having mild cramping, nothing like earlier in the week. A few twinges in right ovary and having that same pinching just below my belly button, feels like it's just under the skin. Is that what ur feeling nette?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey twinkle, I think in the Royal your only aloud 1 blast. The last time I was only aloud 1 and I was private! I'm 28 and I know their is something about age aswel, I must ask when I'm in this morning. obviously 2 would be better but I'm just praying I still have 1 left this morning. 

How are you feeling? Anymore tests? 

Nette how are you? I'm sure you still can't believe it xxxx


----------



## GemmaG

Hi girls just checking in!!

Nette congratulations!!!:hugs:

Twinkle don't be worrying about the strength of lines just yet honey with the twins my test lines were all over the place testing different times of the day hcg fluctuates in urine my second morning urine was always better for testing as it usually has the highest amounts of hcg in it!! I'm rooting for you :hugs::hugs:

Jackdoll best of luck for the transfer :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks Gemma.. 1 blast on board. Now the dreaded 2ww again. I can do this lol.xx


----------



## nette1980

jackdoll arrrgggghhhhh....... rest up!...I found the 2WW flew to quick.... yeah they will only ever do 1 if you have got to blastocyct.... keep us posted... all good so far!

twinklemama, yeah don't worry to much at the minute. ur still testing before your date. I am exhausted, and has so much nausea Friday evening all day sat and on and off on sunday. still have the tightness around belly button especially when I stretch or twist round and still getting back pain....still cant believe it though... sending of my form today so hopefully will have a scan in the next 3 weeks. pinch me!... ladies I am routing for you both.... I am still getting good vibes for us all!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Nette isn't that just brilliant, another BFP on this thread, can I ask you if you ate/drank anything different on your 2ww. Did you exercise? It's just I've heard of people eating different things etc. ya just don't know if all these things work? Basically did you do anything different?? 

I usually go for a walk with my mum & sisters daily... I'm off work for few weeks. Don't feel like stating house bound. But obviously won't be doing heavy lifting etc xx


----------



## nette1980

Jackdoll, to be honest i ended up at my gp's they had to start me on steroids and antibiotics as i had a bad chest infection, the day of my transfer i went to the belfast marathon to support my DH and then the tues had a really bad infection in my chest, as i also have asthma, so started meds for that on the fri. i was feeling sorry for myself to be honest, so aint junk food but never exercise as my lungs werent fit for it. how are you both feeling today???


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey Nette, I'm feeling normal. Few butterflies in my tummy but could be nerves. This wait sucks, I hate it. Only 2dp5dt. 

How are you?? Hope your well xxxx


----------



## twinklemama

Hey girls, just to let u know that I had my bloods done today. Hcg was 2. Also started bleeding yesterday. So they confirmed a biochemical pregnancy. We're both gutted, review booked with Dr Agbaje on 6th June to see what we do next. 3rd time lucky wasn't meant to be xo


----------



## nette1980

twinklemama, my heart has just sank for you, I hope your looking after yourself. I don't know what to say. big hugs. to go through this for the third time you are soo strong. I am gutted for you. take care


----------



## nette1980

twinkle mama there is a wee poem I would love to share with you, I have this laminated and stuck on my fridge for about 4 years now. its beautiful!

There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, 
without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better.
I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books,
but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
I have endured and planned over and over again.
Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
I will notice everything about my child.
I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life.
I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. 
My dream will be crying for me.
I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain.
I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
I have prevailed.
I have succeeded.
I have won.
So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
I listen.
And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
I have learned to appreciate life.
Yes I will be a wonderful mother.

twinklemama,
I believe we will all be wonderful mothers, just it different ways & unfortunately we will all have to go down a different path.
take care XX


----------



## JACKDOLL

Nette that is a beautiful poem xxxx


----------



## GemmaG

Oh twinklemama :hug: I am so so sorry My heart absolutely broke for you I don't even know what to say......life can be so so cruel :hug: take care of yourself lovely :hugs: xx


----------



## twinklemama

Thanks girls and Nette, thank you so much, that's a really lovely poem. The words couldn't be more true. I'm doing ok today, just keeping busy in work and looking forward to my boss' wedding on Friday.


----------



## nette1980

that's the best thing to do... just put it in the past... keep yourself busy, u will have good days and bad and just take each as they come. I love that wee poem too. you should read it often it really has helped me.


----------



## nette1980

Jackdoll, how are you getting on at the minute?... any cramps or twinges??.... i got my letter from embryologist... they managed to save 3 blast for me for future. which is good.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Nette that's brilliant, I got 2 frosties from this cycle :)
Now and again I'm getting weird feelings in my tummy and shooting pains in my vagina. I've also had 2-3 cramps in my left side which have started & ended roughly 10 seconds later over the past 2 days. I'm 4dp5dt. Dying to test! It's killing me. When did you test? Are you still poas? Hope you get your appointment soon ;)


----------



## nette1980

2 ice babies, thats good, it feels good to have some kind of back up. twinges are sounding normal, i got ones like that especially on left hand side, i guess its them slowly reducing to normal size again. and yes i got a few shoot pains aswell. quite sore ones. i tested 10days past 5DT. i also tested 12dp5dt, 13dp5dt & i done another one there on tues past.. as i cant believe it. and still possitive. i have another at home so might use it on monday. they are coming up right away and really strong. yeah i hope app comes soon, a bit more confirmation will hopefully put my mind to ease slightly. the first real symptoms i had which made me test 10dp 5dt was a real tightness around the naval area, like i had done loads of sit ups and pulled muscles. which i still have now. it hasnt gone since then. especially if your reaching for something or turning around. 13dp 5dt, i really started to feel sick for about 36hrs continuous... i am really routing for you!!..... keep me posted. (sent of my letter on tues past so i will see how long it takes for app to come through)


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey nette. I'm 5dp5dt and got a BFP on my first urine this morning, just couldn't stop myself, then 4 hours later I poas again and got another BFP.... Oh my cant believe it but trying not to get to excited, is the trigger diffently out of my system. I took trigger Sunday 11th may....


----------



## nette1980

i wouldn't be 100% sure if it was out of your system yet... there is a good change it could be.... best thing to do it test in a few days time say Monday morning and then compare.... sounds good so far though.the first test I done was 10dp5dt.


----------



## twinklemama

Exiting Jackdoll! It's a good sign, but give yourself another couple of days and test again. The waiting and not knowing is the hardest. Keeping everything crossed for u xo


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks girls, I have now tested 3 days in a row. Fri,sat,sun and all BFP's. think they are getting slightly darker but diffently not lighter! I'm so scared & shocked, I'm in Dublin here lying in the hotel room and feel really sick. I have a constant tightness pain in my belly and now and again few cramps. I just want to go home, my mum & sisters are with me & I haven't told them because I don't want them to get their hopes up incase it's not right. I'm 7dp5dt today and its 14 days since trigger... 

Twinkle how ate you, did you have a good time at the wedding? X

Nette any date yet? X


----------



## twinklemama

Congrats again Jackdoll, I'm so pleased for you. How was 1D? I'm kinda jealous!
The wedding was brilliant, it was so lovely to see my boss so happy. The speeches were hilarious. It really took my mind off everything aswell. Xo


----------



## nette1980

its sounding promising Jackdoll, still early days yet, but the signs are looking good..... I am still poas as I am waiting for the bad news, its hard to get your head around, that I could have possibly worked.... keep it to yourself until at least the testing day you were given. its good to compare the results. 

glad the wedding went well twinkle mama, now you need to book yourself a we treat away somewhere nice.... can I recommend Farnham estate in cavan..... absolutely heavenly!

no date yet for scan, am hoping to get a letter some day this week as I only posted confirmation off on Tuesday last week, as I kept holding onto it incase I had got it all wrong. 

so if I am right I will be 6wks on Wednesday coming? is that right?. egg collection on the 30.04.14 and transfer on bank holiday Monday.

my we sis is due her 1st baby this Thursday as well , so the BFP has made that situation a lot easier for me.

fingers and toes crossed Jackdoll!!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Morning girls, 
Twinkle 1D was really good. But glad to be home, just felt guilty being away and felt I should have been relaxing at home.. 

I am now 8dp5dt. The line is so clear and just as dark as the testing line. I have 4 days of tests all first response and you can clearly see it getting darker each day. I have a constant pain in my belly. And every now and again I get cramps.. My test day is Wednesday. Just a shame the royal don't take you back in for blood tests... 

Nette I'm not sure how you work out how many weeks you are... How do you know what day to count from etc.?

Twinkle I'm still amazed that this has worked, well at the minute anyway. It does work & it will work for you..xxxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Nette are you still taking progesterone crinone gel??


----------



## nette1980

no not taking it anymore, my test day was the day that i finished it, i take it your the same?.... although i am still getting the remains of it! ...yuk!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Nette I'm afraid to stop it because alot of clinics etc make you take it up to 12 weeks to support the uterus then the placenta kicks in 10-12 weeks! I'm going to phone the royal with a few questions tomorrow. Hopefully my mind will be at ease. Also nette did you ask your doctor to do blood tests? Most clinics give blood tests 2-4 days etc to make sure levels are rising! This is another thing royal does not do!


----------



## nette1980

i am 23 days since my 5dt. and I am feeling great now... feeling tired on and off. to be honest I am just enjoying having now injections tests scans tablets gels etc . having a blood test in my eyes is not going to change the situation any and if all is not going well, well I guess I will find out when the time comes. I suppose I will get AF if all is not going well as well. but I guess tomorrow I will be around 6 weeks pregnant so I might phone the rvh and see if they will give me a scan app over the phone. but I am just believing in whatever is ment to be will be. I also have to go to my own GP on Tuesday next week to get a wee possible skin cancer lump removed on my arm so I will prob say to them then and see what they suggest.... it wont be long to the 29th for your test day... thurs, that's the day my sis is due her baby as well. how you feeling? all seems to be going well for you!!! exciting stuff!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey nette, I am still getting BFP's stronger each day. I have a lot of cramps & pains in my belly. Did you have this? I'm so worried, just praying AF stays away.
That's great about your sister hope all goes well for her, yea you should phone rvh, xx


----------



## nette1980

I never had cramps as such more twinges in ovary area. I did have a very strong tightness around the naval area. I am still having this tightness. feeling tired still on and off. got my letter today for my scan also. its in 2 weeks time, which works out that its exactly 6 weeks after egg collection. I am still scared jackdoll as well, I totally know how your feeling...its crazy!!.... I am still checking for AF I don't think I ever wont!!


----------



## nette1980

its your official test day Jackdoll!!!!!..... so how are you today....how has POAS been?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks nette, even though I've been testing for 7 days lol... My line today was darker than the control line yeepeeee.. Just the odd cramp and tightness... How are you? Hurry up scans xx i worked out I'm 4weeks 2days due 2nd feb


----------



## nette1980

yeeeeaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh that's fantastic, congratulations, I have roughly counted mine, I am, 6 and half weeks, due 21st jan!!.... well done Jackdoll!! have u sent your letter off?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey nette, yes posted and all. When is your scan?


----------



## nette1980

next Wednesday 11th June, I think it works out the same day as your egg collection only 6 weeks later. I am at my gp's tomorrow getting a wee lump removed on my arm, but I am going to ask them about the cramps I have got over the weekend.... on Saturday I got a slightly painful cramp, think maybe I had to go to the toilet, so went to the bathroom, sitting there I felt extremely faint so I thought it best to lie on the floor out in the hall, but by this stage the cramps where so over powering... I literally had to haul myself onto the hall floor and remained there for about 10 mins.... but then total disappeared, I did look this up and apparently its due to re positioning and stretch of the uterus and surrounding muscle tissues.... so just be prepared.... my sister she got extreme back pain around 6 - 9 weeks.... to the point where she couldn't make it back down the stairs. so I am going to check with dr tomorrow that this is normal! but no bleeding or anything like that, apparently its normal as long as u don't get bleeding!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey nette, I've had cramps for a week and just about gone now. I was speaking with the royal & my doctor and they said cramps are normal as long as no blood. My doctor also said that pain/cramps in the middle belly area is ok and if it ventures out to the sides then call and see her because this is a sign of ectopic pregnancy. My doctor was going to do my bloods but I just left it because that's more worrying...


----------



## nette1980

surely there is no chance of ectopic preg with IVF, as this could only happen if the egg was moving down the tubes when fertilisation occurred.... on saturday this was cramps to a different level. i had mild to moderate for a week or two. but on sat it was extreme. but yeah no bleeding. i am happy enough to be honest but might double check with dr anyways. ..... exciting stuff!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

I know I was thinking that too, but I don't know, hopefully all will be ok with us both. just feels like forever waiting on a scan...


----------



## nette1980

it took me a week after I posted letter to get the app, and then it was about 2 weeks after that for app... hopefully urs wont be long.... we have waited this long, a week or two knowing that it will be the best scan ever is definitely worth the wait!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey nette how are you? Any pregnancy symptoms? I got my appointment letter, 25th June. Feels ages away but hopefully it will fly by..


----------



## nette1980

not so much now.... I am finding I am a lot more tired... plus I am starving all the time. but apart from that I feel great! how are you?.... yeah if your date is the 25th, that's roughly 6 weeks after your egg collection, same as me. it must be the way they do it. I have mine this wed.... super excited and nervous. it will be good though as if you get a scan too early you don't get to see that much but surely at 8weeks the wee heart will be fluttering away. 

hopefully they will be able to confirm for defo how far on I am, as I am just guessing I am 8 weeks ( flippin 2 months already!!)... and then I will get a super accurate due date? its a strange feeling still trying to get my head around it... doesn't feel real yet, and its hard to let yourself get excited and think about names, prams etc when it was such a big no no before...... 

All being well, would you like to find out if yours is a boy or girl?...strange to think the sex has already been decided... I know we wount find out any info like this at this scan... next big scan after the first is it 12 weeks, 14wks or 16 wks?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Yea I'm happy it's the 25th and will be roughly 8weeks nette.. Will you be staying with the royal? It's usually 12 week scan then 20 week scan, we have talked about names, boy/girl, nursery, pram etc then as soon as we start talking we just stop because dont want to jinx it if you know what I mean, no we won't be finding out, I want a surprise and either way a boy or a girl it really doesn't matter to us. As long as baby healthy.. I can picture a wee boy running wild in my house & hubby sees a wee girl.. Time will tell. Can't wait to hear how your scan goes. Do you ever think about embryo splitting and having twins?? It is possible... And scares me but obviously would be perfect x 
No symptoms really only I'm not feeling very hungry, and sore boobs.. I have sciatica during the week which has now passed thankfully.x


----------



## nette1980

yes I will keep u posted... no I wouldn't want to know either what I was having! happy with anything! would be happy with 14 to be honest... no I will prob go to my local hospital in Craigavon its only 5 mins away, so it would be silly to stay with the royal, although they have been great. we are the same I see it a girl my husband sees a boy, so we wind each other up I always say she, and he says he...lol....I cant believe its actually happening... my little sis had a little girl this morning also this is her 1st, which leaves me being so happy for her, cause if it hadn't worked I don't know how I would cope!... glad you back is better... you just kinda want to be able to enjoy things... we are soooo close in our timings!! its so exciting!!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Ahh congrats aunty,, I bet she's absolutely gorgeous.. Any names? Hope alls well with your sis & baby. I totally understand where your coming from. If things had of been different.. 
Any sickness yet ? I'm totally normal. Sore boobs but not overlay sore... 
Not long now for your scan, can't wait to hear every single detail lol xxx


----------



## threebirds

Haven't been on here for a good while and looks like there has been plenty happening!
Nette and Jackdoll, huge congratulations, I'm really delighted for you both, here's to a pregnancy full of health & happiness for you both. It is so good to see local success stories. :thumbup:
Twinkle, I am so sorry that you cycle ended in a chemical, that is so gutting. I know you are strong, but just want to let you know I'm thinking of you. From my experience of crap cycles, it's just important to keep going. We were about to go for a icsi cycle at the Lister in London when I found out I was pregnant naturally at the start of the year. That was a complete surprise for us. This is our fourth pregnancy and hopefully our first take home baby. :hugs:

Good luck to any NI girls cycling at the moment or preparing for a cycle at RFC / Origin / GCRM Belfast, or elsewhere xx


----------



## twinklemama

Hi threebirds!!! So good to hear from you! How are u and bump?? How far along are you now? Hope all is going well xo


----------



## threebirds

twinklemama said:


> Hi threebirds!!! So good to hear from you! How are u and bump?? How far along are you now? Hope all is going well xo

Thanks Twinkle, Im 23 wks - still can't believe it!! And looks like all going well :) got quite a bump! Due date is 5 Oct. although at last apt the dr (a different one each visit) thought fibroid may cause me to go a bit early. xx


----------



## nette1980

three birds that great news!!!! congratulations!
thanks she is going to be called elise. she is very cute!
well I had my scan yesterday morning and I am now officially pregnant and am currently 8 weeks on the 11th june. I will be due on the 21st January 2015, hopefully. so I was asked to fully empty my bladder before the internal scan, firstly they should be the ovaries where they still are slightly swollen but its completely normal, then she scanned down and I could spot my little baby straight away and could see the strong little heart beat with out even being shown, she then showed me the yolk sack, which will feed the baby for another few weeks then the placenta takes over, she measured the size of the yolk and the baby and she said the sizes are totally inkeeping with my due dates. my and DH just looked at each other in shock, we got 3 pics to bring home and a letter to give to my gp, so I can be transferred to my local hospital.... because guess what?? we are now classified as 'normal'!!! who would have thought!!.... it was amazing, you don't get to hear the heart beat or anthing yet but seeing the little bean was confirmation enough.

I was asking her about the cramping and she said if it comes back to go to hospital but thankfully it hasn't been that bad, she said it sometimes comes from a twisting of the ovaries and if it has went away its more than likely its sorted itself out. 

I have been feeling very fainty lately and she said I have low blood pressure, but as long as when I feel faint that I get down on the floor or sit down even if its on the street. lol!! so we happened to be iin town yesterday and I was seriously feeling very faint and shakey since the scan, I had to run into a shop and grab a top and pretend to try it on just so I could lie on the changing room floor! lol
to be honest most of yesterday I was very faint, even had to pull the car over. 

so hopefully all will go well for you too jackdoll, looking forward to hear all about yours too!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Congratulations threebirds, oct will be round in no time.xx

Nette, I have been waiting patiently on your message.lol, that sounds fantastic, I am so pleased for you. Makes me even more excited for my scan. so exciting.. I have to wait another 2 weeks. I'm sure yous had every emotion under the sun seeing your wee baby for the first time xxx sorry to hear about the faintness, hope it passes quickly, I'm still feeling very normal, don't know if that a good thing or bad thing..that wee name is beautiful.. 

Twinkle hope your feeling well, x


----------



## threebirds

Thanks girls :hugs:
Nette, your scan sounds amazing :) 
What hospital will you be going to?
X


----------



## twinklemama

Nette, congratulations on finally being normal lol!! I'm sure you both were over the moon to see bubba in all his/her glory. I hope the next 7 months go well for u and u have a happy and healthy pregnancy, and that the faintness goes away xo

Threebirds, can't believe you're more than half way there already! I'm so delighted for u xo

Jackdoll, I'm grand thanks, just dreading the weekend as DH goes away for a fortnight with work.


----------



## nette1980

twinklemama, ur doing amazing! I hope ur treating urself!

threebirds, I am going to go to Craigavon hospital. my sis just had a baby there last week in the MLU, and It was beautiful, massive rooms and so peaceful and quite.

oh I am happy to get all the symptoms going as long as all is well with baby. although I would be happier if I had none!! lol.

not long now jackdoll, don't u think its the longest wait though, I thought the 2ww was fast compared to the scan wait.


----------



## threebirds

Thanks Twinkle & sorry DH has to go away for work :( Can you use the time to catch up with friends or work on some project in the house/garden? What about a box set or something on netflix? Ooh and definitely find some way of treating yourself. I know i'd miss my DH terribly if he had to go away for 2 wks. Im away every so often but its only 1 or 2 nights at a time xxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Ahh twinkle sometimes we love getting the house to ourselves and a wee break but sure as soon as their out the door we want them back.Lol.. My hubby worked away for 3years, at the start it was so hard and I just kept myself busy at the gym. Only good thing I got spoiled in my mums for my tea every night lol. Hope it flys in for you..x 
Threebirds still can't believe you went through lots of treatment then had a natural pregnancy, that's amazing.xx
Nette this wait is awlful, I'm just really panicking now if I don't hear/see the heartbeat..I'm a real worrier... :(
MLU for you then Nette? no pain relief?


----------



## threebirds

Thanks Jackdoll :)
When is your scan?
X


----------



## nette1980

yeah hoping for MLU and water... but i will take whatever is needed at the time!... try not to worry, i even tested again a few days before scan just to make doubly doubly sure!... i know once u see it u get a kinda relief!.... u will be fine, i take it you have had no spotting or anything? 
i am still getting dizziness! super annoying. but i dont mind, would rather not, but hey!
only a week to go Jackdoll!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey threebirds my scan is 25th June, ill be 8w+1. These few weeks have been dragging in :(
How many weeks are you? I'm sure the bump is getting big..

Nette I have had no spotting bleeding sickness, nothing, not even tired, have you went to your gp yet? Wonder when you will get your next scan.. It's usually between 10-12 weeks they scan you. Yes im planning for MLU aswell, :) that's if I don't freak out in the end.xx 1 week to go- please don't drag lol


----------



## nette1980

JACKDOLL.............. ONE MORE SLEEP!!!!! AM EXCITED FOR YOU!..... I still haven't received any word from the antenatal department yet re: next scan. still feeling dizzy, but less often. boobs not sore anymore... I am 2 1/2 mths preggers tomorrow... crazy how time flies!..... let us know how you get on tomorrow... !!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey, I had my scan today and it was amazing, couldn't believe it, makes it so real, the wee heartbeat was beating away so fast. Really emotional.. 

I really hope all the girls get their BFP's eventually, it's really worth the wait, stay strong xxxx


----------



## butterflyxxx

Hey, I haven't posted on this much but have been looking in now and again. Congratulations nette and jackdoll!! I got my bfp two weeks ago as well, still can't believe it!!!!. Just wanted to say thanks, reading all your comments have helped keep me sane!!! I have been having similar feelings and its nice to know they are normal and i'm not going totally mad!! xx


----------



## nette1980

yeah!!!!! congratulations.... so happy for you!.... did u get wee pictures as well? 

did they give you your due date? what hospital are you going to go to?...... exciting!!

I am still waiting on my 12 week scan date, I am 10 weeks today. .... am so happy for you!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Congrats butterfly, are you attending the royal? Have you got your scan date yet?

Nette I have 3 pictures, so tiny but baby is their, I will also be going to craigavon and my due date is 3rd Feb. I have to phone my gp today and let her know everything is ok and she will get the ball rolling for me. I actually heard they start scanning between 9 & 12 weeks now in craigavon, unless your going to get a 12week scan because you have had an 8. But you would think you would have appointment by now. Why don't you phone your gp or the early scan clinic & make sure your on their records. Xx


----------



## nette1980

oh butterfly that's great news!!! how you feeling now? any symptoms, sickness etc?? 

got my scan date through today! flipping the 21st july... I will be 13wk 5 days.... what on earth!! nearly 14 weeks... mental! they must be super busy or super lazy!.... apparently my app will last an hour and a half with midwife and dr B Adams. apparently my sis was saying that once you get one scan then you make your next app before you leave, so still hoping then to have a 20 weeker after that I suppose. sooo yet another 3 week wait! but a good one. tried to phone gp a few days ago to check scan app but they said they weren't aware of their waiting times etc.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Nette, my cousin got a scan & she was 9 weeks, she had another app at 13 weeks and was told it would be a long app bloods etc, they wouldn't scan her at her 13 week app as she had a 9week scan, now she has to wait until 20 week scan. Which is next week, she said its feels so long since she seen the wee heartbeat and can't settle herself.. She's attending craigavon, I really do hope they scan us 12/13 weeks.


----------



## nette1980

i think they will especially when they know it was IVF, if I have to have a prentend emotional break down, I will be wanting a scan... its flippin stressful enough, without knowing if all is ok, I sis got a 10 week and 20 week, but managed to get a sneaky one on top of that cause they kept her waiting 1hr for her appointment cause she lost the notes!.... fingers crossed for lost notes then!! lol
I will keep ya posted as I am guessing your date will be after mine!


----------



## threebirds

Congratulations butterfly :thumbup: really delighted for you xx


----------



## butterflyxxx

My scan is 9th July, next Wednesday. No symptoms yet really, felt queasy the odd time and can't stand coffee or eggs which I usually love. 

I got an appointment through from my own hospital for my booking appointment on 25th July, will be 10 weeks 5 days then.

How are you all feeling? Any weird symptoms? 

Do you get pictures from your first scan in the royal? So excited but also really nervous about it!

XXX


----------



## nette1980

its so exciting getting the first scan!!. yes I got 3 pictures.... its a bit surreal!

symptoms have calmed down now, blood pressure seems to be returning to normal, thankfully!

I am still eating like a trooper, haven't put on ny weight though although my belly is defo getting bigger, I will be announcing to the world our great news , beginning of next weeks as I will be 3 mths, but really because people are gonna guess, my stomach muscles are starting to feel very hard, especially at the sides.... I burst out crying when I said to my husband...lol!
just cant believe it!

how are the rest of you feeling?

butterfly what hospital r u at? they sound like an organised bunch!


----------



## threebirds

Hi Nette, wow that's great you're almost 3mnths - have fun sharing the good news! :thumbup:


----------



## baps

Hi ladies i'm back and WOW!!!! Didn't I miss some fab BFP's congratulations to you all. Well we are going to try a second attempt with the RFC fingers crossed it works this time round.


----------



## nette1980

hi Butterfly!, how did your scan go?
Welcome back baps! fair play to you r deciding to get stuck into another cycle. not an easy choice, when do u hope to start treatment?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Good luck baps, hope 2nd time round is lucky to you :)

Nette how are you? I have my scan next Tuesday and ill be exactly 12weeks :)
Have you any sickness? I'm not too bad, diffently could be worce, booked a holiday for aug and really looking forward to it...


----------



## butterflyxxx

Had my scan, it was amazing seeing the wee heartbeat!! I am with the Ulster hospital now, have my booking appointment with them next Friday. I still can't believe I'm pregnant, the midwife who did my scan said there was no need for us to wait to tell people, we told them on day of scan, so many of my friends are pregnant right now it was getting hard to keep it a secret!! Has anyone had another scan yet?? Excited to see how much it will have grown in 3 weeks!!


----------



## nette1980

i have my scan on Monday I will be 13 wks 5 days, I am so excited, I am hoping that I will be able to see so much on it!!! exciting!!

yeah my blood pressure is more or less sorted now, although I am still knackered, anytime I sit down I fall asleep, which is not like me!

( this next bit may be too much detail.. sorry in advance!!) 

I was at the doctors yesterday as I was getting some greeny discharge, on and off for a few weeks now, and just realised that its not normal, basically it looks like snot!

so thought it best to get it checked out as it could be an infection or group B strep, so they have taken a scab and I will get the results tomorrow.

other than that I am feeling great!

butterfly, sounds like you baby is good and strong, and I am all on for telling asap, be happy and excited, because we all know, you never know what is round the corner, we may or may not get this opportunity again so I say we roll with it!! and shout it from the roof tops.

we will all be having our next apps next week!!! yeah, such a milestone for us all. glad to be going through this with you ladies!!big hugs!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello everyone, I just wanted to congratulate everyone who have got their BFPs!!! Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy to you all. 

I did my NHS cycle two years ago which unfortunately didn't work so I have going au Naturale with acupuncture and herbs so fingers crossed I get a miracle. xxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks Irish eyes. I hope you get your BFP very soon.xxx

Nette just remembered your scan was today.. How did it all go? Xxxx


----------



## nette1980

oh jackdoll !!! I a currently typin one arm on ice the other on the lap top... got swab results back all normal.

ended up in A&E at 5am.... apparently I burstitis..... seriously painful.... basically an infection in the elbow swollen like a tennis ball... on antibiotics and paracetamol and ice pack..... ouch

finish in a and e at 9.30 am and round then for app in maternity!!!

got on initial scan.... babies heart really good and was basically breakdancing within seconds was like it was preforming for us..... amazing!!!!

then in with midwife, just me to chat about diet etc take blood s and also get ur bounty pack. in for about 30 mins.

then in with the doctor who took another scan with measurements and again all is looking perfect

so eneded up get scan picsture twice today soooo ladies all good and all the best with ur apps this week!!

cant wait to hear all about them!

now to change my ice pack!


----------



## JACKDOLL

My goodness nette what a day you have had. I really hope that elbow gets better soon.xxx

Omg that sounds really good, I'm really excited about tomorrow now :) :) :) :)
2 scans, wow brilliant...


----------



## twinklemama

Hi girls!
Nette and Jackdoll I'm so pleased things are progressing well for you both! Can't believe you're both so far along already!

Baps, welcome back! Good luck with your second cycle.

Irisheyes, good luck on getting your BFP! Read your siggie to see which vitamins etc you're on. I'm doing most of the same, all Zita West stuff as recommended by Ruthellen Logan (google her), the one you could try along with everything else is a vitamin d spray- you can buy it off zita west's website. It's a big immune booster, and we don't get anywhere enough from the crap sunlight in this country! 

Hope everyone is well, I'm going for bloods tomoro at gcrm to figure out when I'm ovualing then will have my endometrial biospy later this week-has to be done 5 days post ovulation. Have a feeling I'm gonna be a pin cushion this week!
xo


----------



## nette1980

twinkle sounds like your good have a pretty busy week ahead of you... hope all goes well, keep us posted. that vitamin d spray sounds quite good!!

baps when do you start your second round? 

butterfly, how you feeling... its getting close to your scan too!!


----------



## threebirds

Hi all
I had started taking the zita west vit d spray over last autumn/winter & got bfp in Jan, also changed to zita west pregnancy vits - of course no idea if any of this helped get us our bfp.
I also exercised more, went gluten free & was getting chinese herbs & accupuncture.
Ive had two rounds of icsi & they didnt work for us, drs gave us little chance of success - but we got there, naturally. So if assisted cycles don't work please don't totally give up. 

Hope everyone's enjoying the sunshine  X


----------



## baps

Hi ladies was hoping to start next cycle but not looking likely I phoned them two weeks ago and the lady said she would call me back once she had spoken to the consultant guess they either off sick or on holidays.


----------



## nette1980

hey jackdoll, is everything ok? slightly worried we haven't heard from you after your scan, and have been afraid to ask, hope all is ok?




JACKDOLL said:


> My goodness nette what a day you have had. I really hope that elbow gets better soon.xxx
> 
> Omg that sounds really good, I'm really excited about tomorrow now :) :) :) :)
> 2 scans, wow brilliant...


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey nette, yes I had my scan last tue. Everything brilliant, wee baba was very active & jumping about. Started waving at us. I couldn't believe how clear it all was. Pictures are amazing.. I got my 20 week scan in the post Saturday. It's all happening, how are you feeling, how's the elbow? Have you got a bump xxx


----------



## nette1980

ah I am so glad Jackdoll!.... I was a little worried when I hadn't heard from you, and I didn't want to ask incase.... but that has put my mind at ease... is it sinking in any more??

back at docs on mon, they were worried it was turning to septic arthritis... but bloods seem to be ok , but they want to keep an eye on it. obviously because of the septic reason and wouldn't want it spreading to baby!.... but they aren't worried at the mo as bloods are more normal than abnormal.

yeah bump is defo on its way.... I found now that I bought a couple of maternity t shirts I look more pregnant than putting on weight!!! lol thankfully!

yeah I got next scan date for 10th sep.... cant wait! but will be a bit more nerve wrecking!. 

who was you consultant and your midwife?

baps hope you get a date soon. at least you know what your working to... its so hard waiting in mid air!


----------



## Sunshine81

Hi girls, thanks for posting about ur journeys!! It's been very interesting reading. I just received my offer letter for treatment so have to ring in am to book my first appointment - bit scared that treatment might not work but reading ur stories has gave me some encouragement that the treatment does work, thanks!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Nette I'm sorry. I think I've just been on a high & forgot to update yous. Xxx think my app the week after you. I'm under Dr Adams. Can't remember midwifes name. I've to go back in 2 weeks to get my notes and blood results etc. we don't get a scan at that app but I'm going to ask. Any nice Hols plans? We go away in few weeks. Can't wait to chillax at the pool with a non-alcoholic cocktail. :)

Sunshine all the best for your up coming cycle. Will you be attending the royal? They are lovely, all the nurses/consultants are just so understanding.. 2nd time lucky for me. Hope you get your BFP 1st go like Nette :)
Any questions ect feel free to ask xxx


----------



## nette1980

dont be sorry Jackdoll, ts just me always thinking the worst and was afraid to ask... I had midwife app today, literally in and out in under 5 mins, lovely midwife called Joan, she just takes ur urine sample and checks blood pressure and your on your way, no scan this visit!!...and I got my notes today as well to take home, it feels like you have got a certificate, the file I never thought I would have!!.

are you getting any feelings of baby moving?... for the last week and a half i get this odd feeling like marbles moving or a worm wiggling, about 8 to 10 times a day but it usually happens within a couple of hours. its defo baby moving, that was confirmed by the breakdancing scan!

SUNSHINE! welcome. yes it is the most scariest thing ever and its like a whirlwind.... as jackdoll says she got her dreams second time round, so even if it doesn't work the first go, try to be positive. But for me I was very lucky it happened first time for me. its so hard to have the mix of being positive and not too negative.... please feel free to ask us loads of questions, the staff our lovely in RVH.... keep us posted, cant wait to hear all about your journey!... look after yourself... THATS RULE NUMBER ONE. big hug!


----------



## Sunshine81

Thanks girls, yeah I will be attending RVH - first appointment is next Thurs 14th August. What happens at this app? The second app is scheduled for 2 weeks later - can anyone share any light on what happens at that app? Sorry for the questions but I haven't got a clue what to expect!! 
Has anyone heard about the maya massage and if it is worth trying out?
Thanks!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Sunshine have you been to royal at all?? If not I imagine you will be given lots of forms to complete for consent etc, be given the time scale & mayb your 2nd app is blood work etc. Or have you already been on their waiting list & this is you at the top of the list now??
I done it abit different so I'm not 100%, my doctor referred me for IVF. (3 month waiting time to get called to see ivf consultants) so I paid private to see a consultant on the Lisburn road, I completed all my forms with him & he brought them to royal. He told me 12-18 month waiting time on NHS. Or 1-2 month private list. So me being me I went on both lists & started my ivf private treatment about 2 weeks later.. When I went to the royal I got bloods done then started treatment pretty much straight away. 
Nette might be able to give you more info on these appointments..

Nette I'm going to beg for a scan next week when collecting my notes. Where you in a room with scan machine? I had a bleed last Friday. Red when I wiped, went straight to admissions and got checked, baby fine but I was so scared. I go on Hols next week so I would really love a scan before I go.


----------



## JACKDOLL

No never done maya massage or heard of it really, I done nothing sunshine.


----------



## denise999

Hi girls im new to this. Congratulations on all ur bfp. Abit of background on me, well had my first fresh cycle of icsi in September 2013, collected 7 eggs, 5 made it to 3 days and 3 made it to 5 days. I got 1 transfered which ended with a bfn with 2 frosties. I then had a fet in march with my 2 frozens embryos which also ended in a bfn. I am currently going through my third cycle fingers crossed, i got my endometrial scratch on the 19th july and atm I am on my nasal spray 4 times a day and start my injections this Tuesday 13th August. Is there anything people are eating or doing differently. I will try anything xx


----------



## nette1980

hey sunshine, oh my word tis all seems like a long time ago, considering all which has happened in the mean time.

my first app, was basically a blood test, and to check your BMI and as long as all these are clear, they will give you a second app, which will be a chat with your nurse, she will see u briefly then send u to the hospital pharmacy to collect a BIG bag of drugs. once you have ur drugs, ur nurse will see u again. if ur app is before day 21 of ur cycle she will probably give u ur schedule (basically a calendar of what drugs to take, how much etc.)


jackdoll: oh my word so glad all is ok.did they give u any reason why?
nah they take u too room 7 which is at the very end on the right... just scales and drugs in the room. its so nice to get ur green folder!!!....


----------



## JACKDOLL

Denise, I had a cycle July 2013 ended up BFN. I had no frosties and had my 2nd cycle this year which I'm currently 15 weeks pregnant. I didn't do anything different. And really didnt do anything at all. The only thing I done both cycles was drink pure pineapple juice after ER. I went into my 2nd cycle with a completely different attitude that more than likely the treatment won't work. (1st time around I just thought it would 100% work, why wouldn't it. Their was nothing wrong with my eggs or hubby's swimmers) but as you know it really doesn't work like that.. I wish you all the luck in the world and hope you get your BFP.. Do check in & keep us updated.

Nette, got my notes yesterday. I just wanted to scream and shout look I have a green folder.. Lol lol 
I practically begged for a scan but no wasn't getting one. Bleeding is common in pregnamcy and they said everything is fine.. I have lost 7Lb and have no bump really for 15weeks. I jet off tomorrow on my happy holidays. Really looking forward to it.. Last holiday abroad with just me & hubby..xx
Hope your keeping well.. Not long for the big scans, are you finding out gender..


----------



## nette1980

lol... i knew they wouldnt give ya a scan!! the next one will be worth it, yeah i think i will find out the gender, i have the names already picked ( flip i hav had long enough thinking about it) so i think it will help it sink in a bit more if i can start referring to him or her and by name... as i am still waiting for bad news, i guess it just comes with all the chaos this last few years, you always expect the worse, however if they cant tell me the sex, i am happy to wait and find out. i know the green folder is like a certificate of normalness!! crazy!!.

i cant believe you have lost weight!! i have put on about 4lbs and yes the bump is defo there, still fit in my normal jeans and tshirts, but the maternity ones are slightly more comfortable, i find i look like i am pregnant more if i wear the maternity jeans it just shapes u better so ya dont just look fat!
enjoy your hols jackdoll... what is you due date? flip they could probably even give us the time and second we should be giving birth!!

too all you other ladies.... there is good things to come, in what form we just dont know yet.... i hope us rambling on doesnt annoy you ladies who are in the middle of things. 

i am hoping our posts are signs of hope and encouragment.... big hugs to you all. XXX


----------



## JACKDOLL

Due 3rd feb, what is yous? I had no appetite from 8weeks to about 13 weeks. So bascially I lost half a stone and still haven't gained it back on. but I'm sure I will soon enough. I'm going to go shopping once I'm home from Hols. Where is good for maternity jeans? I am living in leggings, can't bare jeans round my belly.. 
I am diffently not finding out the sex. I had a dream last night the doctor told us it was a boy without me asking and I woke up really annoyed because I didn't want to know. Can't wait to go shopping and buy everything after 20 week scan xxx


----------



## denise999

Thanks jackdoll. I'm trying to have a different attitude this time round, but im feeling very negative thinking if it hasnt worked before y would it work now, but hopefully im wrong. This time the only thing im going to do differently is take 2 weeks off work after egg transfer.


----------



## amoeba

O


----------



## nette1980

hey all you new ladies... of course your very welcome and we all love to hear about new journeys. 

it really is a killer waiting for those first appointments at RVH, but believe me once you get the first one over, time goes by so quickly, get plenty of weekend breaks away... works a treat!

keep us posted on your appointments and how your feeling and please feel free to ask any questions we all have been through different things and treatments and there is a load of advice on this thread. I hope you all find it as useful as I have.

Jackdoll, how was your hols??... my due date is the 21st jan. I cant believe I am half way through this Wednesday... I am still finding it hard to sink in. so I have my big scan 10th sep.... am so nervous! ( I feel like its my last hurdle... fingers crossed!) are you feeling any movement yet?

how is all you ladies getting on with your treatments?


----------



## denise999

Hi everyone. Had my egg collection last Wednesday they got 7 eggs, 6 were injected and I had 2 transferred at day 5. 1 was graded 4ba and the other 3 ab. Phoned back today and unfortunately I had no embryos to freeze, so hopefully fingers crossed this time its works. I hate the 2ww drives me crazy lol xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey nette, I had a brilliant holiday, just what I needed.. Not be long now to your big scan, mine is the 17th. I am starting to feel movement at night time. Well think its the baby. I can't wait to get my scan and start shopping. are you feeling any movement? 

Good luck Denise in the 2ww. Hope alls well and you get your BFP. Everything crossed for you. Are you attending the royal?


----------



## denise999

Hi jackdoll yes I am attending the royal this is my 3rd time. I am now 6pt5dt and ended up testing this morning and got a bfn, I feel like this is the end for me now. Did anyone else get a bfn on 6dp5dt then get a bfp on a later day xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi Denise yes I've heard that its took people right up to test day to get BFP, so don't be panicking, stay positive, what tests are you using? I'd advise first response. that great the royal transferred 2 on day 5. I thought they were strict on their 5 day transfer policy.x

Nette how are you? Not long now to the big one. ;)


----------



## denise999

I just used the test the royal gave me on the day of transfer. They gave me a option of 1 or 2 blasts so I z to transfer 2. I also had the scratch done before this treatment. Im not going to test again until Wednesday then il b 9dp5dt. Hopefully get my positive answer then xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Diffently get first response tests if ur testing early before test date. Possibility of twins then Denise, that's amazing. Both times in the royal I was only aloud 1 blast but maybe a 3rd cycle is different.. How are you feeling? Any twinges? 

Nette all the best for ur big scan. Think you said it tomorrow. Be thinking of yous xxx


----------



## denise999

Hi jackdoll today im 10dp5dt and my period came this morning im davasted. The cramps are terrible. Does anyone know if it is possible that maybe 1 embryo has implanted and maybe the other hasnt and thats y im bleeding. Going to test in the morning but not very hopeful xx


----------



## caldwl86

Hi

I have been referred to the RFC for ICSI and I have got my appt through today for the 13th Oct, I am not sure what to expect when I get there and I am pretty nervous, can anyone tell me what the process is like? I think I am going to see Prof McClure, been referred for ICSI because of DH low morphology. 

thank you  xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Denise I really don't know. I'm so sorry if this hasn't worked for you. have you been goggling? Anything online about it?? Why don't you give the royal a wee phone?? Nurses are really lovely xxxxxx

Hey cald, welcome to the thread. I would imagine you will be getting bloods took and a brief discussion with the nurses, i really can't remember what happens at the 1st appointment be ause I went private first then transferred over etc, but nette on here will inform you more detail what happens. Anyway stay positive, think positive and let your body do the rest, the fertility nurses in the royal are amazing and truly understanding. I really hope this is a lucky cycle for you and 2015 brings you your bundle xxxx


----------



## nette1980

hey Denise! I have no words that could possibly make this any easier for you..... big hugs! I hope you get answers that you need and long for and hopefully some kinda information will be gained form this hard time.

Car: welcome to the forum as you can see its a whirl wind of emotions, situations, heart aches and joys...so I hope you find it helpful. your first app at the Royal will just take your bloods to be screened and your BMI will be checked, it literally takes less than 5 mins, but nurses are great, if all is good with the results then you will get another app which will be with your nurse and she will start going through your treatment schedule, you literally will get a wee timetable (calendar) if your second app is before CD 21 you will possibly be given you egg collection dates also, if not and you are over Day 21, then you will have to phone , tell them when you have started your cycle and then they will work out your collection and implantation days from that.... keep us posted I hope all is as stress free as possible really excited for you.


Jackdoll: I had my 20 week scan on Wednesday!!!..... everything is perfect... I am in such shock and also so thankful!..... you don't need to check in with the wee electronic desk and you will be called to the 20week scan room on the right hand side before you go to the desk in CAH.

baby has been very active so I wasn't that worried, she was able to tell me that the heart rate was very strong and perfect... "her words ' Text book perfect' and called a trainee in to see it so I was happy with that.... then she takes about 10 mins of measuring kidneys, lungs, limbs, brain function lips mouth, for cleft palate etc. I asked if it was a boy or girl at the end.... but the little squirt was keeping one foot tucked up in.... so she managed to get them moved slightly, and then said it looks like a little Girl, but couldn't be 100% sure... even I could see on the screen what I was and wasn't looking for. so we are about 65% its a girl.... to be honest I would love both for different reason but am happy that all is well. you will get plenty of photos.... there is a cutie one I have with their hand up rubbing their eye.... its the most precious thing I will ever own... I cant stop looking at it. .... when is your big scan Jackdoll?


I hope everyone gets something good from reading this thread... and hopefully you will feel comfortable in sharing, and that you will find someone who is going through the same emotions and ha a similar story to yourself.... some on here have not had an easy time, and are still on a long journey some have got their BFP on the first cycle ( like myself) and some on theire second or third cycle ( like jackdoll) so please try not to give up at the first hurdle its a struggle and we hope to share it with you..... big hugs to all.


----------



## denise999

Hi girls

it was confirmed im not pregnant :( feel like its never going to happen. has anyone on here ever tried orgin fertility clinic on the belmont road. im going to try there next time round i have an appointment on 29 september. think this is going to be are last attempt for a while as the funds are going low. just wish it would happen naturally xxxx


----------



## amoeba

O


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey Denise, sorry to hear this news, what have the royal said to you? Is their anything else different can be done? I've heard good reports about that gcrm Belfast. It's a new clinic with top consultants. They have one in Scotland I think too.. A girl on here has been to royal & gcrm.. Check it out.. Haven't heard anything about origin.. But I'm sure they have reviews etc if you try online..
Wish you all the luck in the world xxxx

Nette 20week scan was amazing, wee bubbles is growing perfect & plenty movement, we got 10 scan pictures, which are so clear :) totally amazing, so thankful for IVF mrs xxx
didn't want to know the gender so we never asked, how you keeping x


----------



## nette1980

thats great news jackdoll. never in my wildest dreams imagined i would be at this point. little baby is growing loads and moving around even more.... its very surreal. i am keeping really well, a lot of back pain especially when i get up of seat or out of bed. but thankful for it all. i read other stories, and am still grateful that the annoying little things are to be cherished. have app with my own gp in a couple fo weeks for vaccinations, whoopin cough and flu, and i guess they will sign us up to antenatal... time is moving so fast. trying to live every moment as we just never know what the future holds or once baby is born, whether we will get the opportunity again. couldnt be happier!


----------



## amoeba

O


----------



## threebirds

Hi all

Happy halloween!

Denise, really sorry your RFC cycle didnt work. I really do hope you have a wee natural surprise. We did our first ICSI cycle at Origin and although it was BFN (I have v low fertility & only got 2 eggs that time), we were happy with the treatment & overall experience. Not so impressed with the consultants - but that has been our experience across the board. The only consultant that we found to be really supportive was Dr Agbaje and he is at Royal & now GCRM. He is fantastic. So maybe do look into GCRM Belfast. Ive been there for a test relating to my pregnancy & thought it was a lovely set up, but no experience of ivf there. After 3 mcs & 2 unsuccessul ivf / icsi cycles we did have a successful natural pregnancy. Against the odds! When I got bfp we were 3 days away from flying to London for first apt at London Lister - we could only afford one more too & wanted to go to a clinic with better results (esp for older women). We would only have had to go over for initial consultation & Egg removal/putting them back in - dr agbaje was going to do all the scans in belfast and send results over. He is also based at Medical Associates in case you want to reach him privately - although not sure he is still there now he is in GCRM Belfast. 
With regards to acupuncture - where in NI are you? There is a good fertility acupuncturist in holywood & I also went to a chinese dr in Coleraine & saw a fetility / hypnobirthing / reflexology midwife in Strabane - had vg experiences with all 3. Anyway just wanted to say good luck what ever you decide & dont give up xx

Jackdoll & Nette - so thrilled to hear your pregnancies are going well xx

Amoeba & caldwl86, good luck with your cycles! xx


----------



## amoeba

O


----------



## nette1980

hi amoeba, I injected in the evenings, I was told it doesn't really matter as long as you stick to the same time for every injection, to be honest its just a rough guide but as long as its around the same time you will be fine.... these next few weeks will fly for you! they really will its scary how quick collection day comes. please keep us posted. 

I was very sore towards the end, but in a way that's good, I got 12 eggs collected, so no wonder I had pain, even the fluid that came out was loads. I had dr agbaje, for collection, absolutely lovely man. and nurses fantastic. they beat the pain relief into me, and to be honest I felt the odd cramping, but my experience was not bad at all. emotionally it was worse, to think the things we have to put our bodies through.... but hopefully you will come out of it and say like I did.... " I would do that again right now if I had to!"..... rooting for you! try your best to be relaxed, take things easy and when in for collection get taking deep slow breaths to help relax ur insides. I am excited for you.... we are due another wee positive miracle on this thread... I have a good feeling for you!


----------



## threebirds

amoeba said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hope everyone is alright and keeping warm and dry from this crap weather! Still on the spray and will be starting injections at the weekend. What times did yous do your injections at? Do you reckon at night time would be ok as I don't really wanna leave them in the fridge in work, or do you have tae start them in the morning?
> 
> Threebirds...I live in Ards area. How long into your cycle did you start the acupuncture and where do they stick the needles?....Sorry for the million questions!
> 
> Cheers x x x

Hiya,
Here's the website for acupuncturist, Liz, in Holywood: https://www.fertilityni.co.uk/

I saw her once or twice a cycle and found her great. Needles in various points - wrists, ear, head, stomach.
Also good advice in general. 
I then changed to another acupuncturist, a chinese therapist, but that was because it was over an hr for me to drive to Holywood. 

Good luck x


----------



## amoeba

O


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey girls, I've been off line! Couldn't get logged into baby&bump, I'm back...

How is everyone?? Threebirds I see you have had your beautiful bundle.. Early baby?? What is his name. I bet he's just a wee cutie xx

Nette how are you? How many weeks are you? Everything going ok xx

Amoe good luck in your cycle, how did injections go last night? 

Hope everyone is doing well.xx


----------



## amoeba

O


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey that's normal for spray to come out, so don't panic.. How many days are you on injections? It will probably be last minute before you know your exact collection day. Hope everything goes to plan for you, IVF does work and make dreams come true, stay positive xxxx

I'm great, 29 weeks today. So excited, never thought I would ever have a bump :)

Any concerns /questions, feel free to ask mrs xxx


----------



## amoeba

Hiya Jackdoll,

Aww it must feel amazing to have a wee bambino under yer bump after all this time. No wonder you're excited! So glad for ya chick &#55357;&#56833;. Got my first tracking scan the morra morning. Have a horrible feeling they're gonna see nowt cos I haven't felt anything in the old ovary region since Sunday. On injections for a total of 11 days and the 4 puffs a spray with them. 

Thank you for chatting to me dude. 

X x


----------



## amoeba

O


----------



## JACKDOLL

Don't worry that's why they track you. My dosage got increased aswell because it was happening slow plus injections for an extra 2days! That's all normal they just want to make sure they grow to the right size for collection day. Good luck, not long now and you will be drug free :)


----------



## amoeba

O


----------



## butterflyxxx

Hi amoeba,
I only got five eggs at my egg retrieval and had decided in my head then that it wasn't going to be a good result for me but I'm now 28 weeks pregnant, so try not to worry too much. 
The egg retrieval itself is grand, I didn't really feel anything at the time of it, was a bit sore later but nothing that spending a few hours in bed didn't cure. 
Good luck, hope it goes well for you xxx


----------



## amoeba

O


----------



## JACKDOLL

Good luck for tomorrow, you will have a needle in your arm and get a dosage of pain relief, I had to get it topped up throughout the procedure plus you have gas & air. Your partner normally gets called first to do his sample then once he finishes yous will both be brought into EC room, your partner stays with you the whole time... 
You are now drug free and have done everything you can so just relax tomorrow and stay stress free.. I took off work from EC day. 

Make sure you give yourself plenty of time in the morning for traffic & parking, the time of EC is very important, we couldn't get a car park space & I was panicking.. 

All the best & remember it only takes one good quality of egg to make a baby xxx


----------



## butterflyxxx

It's really hard not to worry, I was convinced it hadn't worked and then when they did a 3 day transfer with two embryos I just gave up hoping, i had it in my head it would only work if they did a five day transfer with 1 embryo, but it did work for me so try not to get disheartened. 

Prof. McClure did my egg collection, he is really lovely. I didn't have gas and air,can't remember if it was offered or not but I wouldn't have needed it anyway,iv pain relief was enough. A nurse stays with you and talks to you and keeps topping up iv as you need it. My hubby was right by my side from second we walked into hospital, he only left to do his sample while I was in recovery and I hardly even noticed he was away cause I was quite sleepy. It honestly wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it was going to be. I was a bit crampy when I got home but I just went to bed for a few hours and was grand when I woke up. xx


----------



## amoeba

O


----------



## JACKDOLL

Amoeba how did you get on? Hope you are home now and relaxing & hubby is looking after you xxx

Butterfly are you expecting twins? 

Nette hope all is well with you.. Xxx


----------



## amoeba

O


----------



## amoeba

O


----------



## JACKDOLL

Congrats on all those eggs. 7 is great numbers. 
I can't remember who dine ER. I must check my notes. It doesn't matter who does it I'm sure they are all fab x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey amoeba, how did your eggs do overnight ? 
Hope alls well xxxx


----------



## amoeba

O


----------



## butterflyxxx

Hi,

I'm not expecting twins, only one embryo implanted but I'm more than happy with just one, twins would have been lovely but so thankful to be expecting one little baby. 

Seven eggs is great! Dr abagie (think that's how you spell it) did my transfer, he is really really nice. Hope you got lots of embryos! xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Amo you need to think positive, my first cycle I had 7 eggs, 4 fertilised, no frosties, and no BFP, my 2nd cycle I had 12 eggs collected and out of those 12 only 4 fertilised, I felt so disappointed and was in shock that 4 had only made it overnight, but out of those 4 I have baby on board & 2 frosties. So please think positive and stay strong... 

Butterfly how is you pregnancy going? Did you find out the sex? Xx


----------



## amoeba

O


----------



## JACKDOLL

If you are worried or have any concerns what so ever phone the nurses in rfc. They will advise you mrs.
Sorry never heard of it. 
Keep us updated with your transfer, if all 4 are still going strong on day 3 then you will have a day 5 blast. Good luck x


----------



## amoeba

O


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey, congrats on your day5 transfer, I never felt a thing with the gels! Unless you have an infection or something, ring rfc. Ask the nurses.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey amo, how did you get on with your ER? Hope alls well xxx


----------



## amoeba

O


----------



## JACKDOLL

That's brill you still had 1 left, stay positive, the cramps and all are normal so try not to worry, when is ur test date? Are you planning on testing early or stick it out? My first cycle I waited until the day before test day, then on my 2nd cycle I tested 5 days after the transfer and got a positive! I read about drinking pure pineapple juice after ER. So I done that. But that's the only thing I done plus plenty of rest, oh and no hot baths...
Baba is doing well, 8 weeks and counting :)


----------



## nette1980

Amoeba I am only getting back on this thing now. Internet has been giving kip. So I am lying up at Farnham estate Cavan for a few days using theirs....lol. Things so far are sounding good for u. Cramping is normal.my first sign I knew I was pregnant was when I stretched up there was a weird tightness in my belly . I tested 2 days before my date and got a positive.... I am really rooting for u. U have done a fine job so far, but the rest is out of ur control so just rest up. 
I am now 33 weeks pregnant and boyo is it starting to get heavy, everything is measuring well, so I can't complain. Jack doll how u doing???


----------



## baps

Hi ladies i'm back just had first appointment at Origin yesterday getting excited now and am back again on 25th Feb for our planning appointment and hope to start as soon as. Hope everyone is keping well


----------



## nette1980

It hard I am sure to get back on the wagon. Good on ha. Do u know who ur consultant is yet


----------



## baps

Hi nette think it is Dr Heasley had the planning appointment yesterday all went well but had to ask why my drugs were so expensive and it turns out that my AMH levels have seriously dropped the last time I had them checked there were 15 they are now 5 very scarry difference in only 4yrs


----------



## nette1980

yes I think I had a mr Heasley at t very start of my treatment before he retired and went to private clinic. how are things going for you?


----------



## baps

Hi netty all good just had my first scan yesterday I have 3 follicles on my right ovary that are already 17mm on day 5 scan and 4 on the left that are under 10mm not sure if that's good or not but hey ho it only takes one.
How are you keeping how far along are you now?


----------



## nette1980

This time last yr i started my treatment. And i am very blessed to have a beautiful baby girl called mia!... she was due 22.01.15.... but decided to arrive 4 weeks early ... we saw her beautiful face and held her on christmas day.... best present ever!!! So hang in there... it is difficult but try to stay positive. U have everything to fight for. How did everything go.


----------



## baps

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter what a wonderful Christmas present. Hi we got 6 eggs 2 were immature and out of the 4 only 1 fertilised so had a 3 day transfer on 26th march fingers crossed hun the transfer was bit traumatic for me very sore due to previous surgery on my cervix for abnormal cells Dr said my cervix is flush with the vagina and that I will deffo need a stitch if we get our BFP


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi Girls... I'm back due to start a FET cycle may/June 2017.... 
Just wondering how you's all are doing? Anybody going through treatment at present?


----------



## nette1980

Hey! How u keeping! ! Full steam ahead...


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi nette, I'm doing well. Just started meds today :) 
Have you had anymore treatment from you dd xx


----------



## nette1980

No more treatment as of yet.... not sure when to jump on roller coaster again!


----------



## nette1980

Congrats on your little girl by the way!!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks nette, she's 2years5months. Time goes too quick as I'm sure you know.. 
Currently 4dp5dt...


----------

